#ubuntu-il 2010-11-22
<Ddorda> ‏יא אללה, unity הולך להיות אדיר
<Ddorda> ‏לעומת מה שכולם אומרים. זה באמת אדיר
<Ddorda> ‏שווה לחכות
<New0> אני בקושי יודע מה זה גנום אתה מדבר כבר על
<New0> חחח
<Ddorda> ‏New0: תחפש ביוטוב
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, מה אתם אומרים על 500 מעטפות מבוילות מודפסות עם 3 צבעים?
<Ddorda> ‏זה יוצא 88 אג׳ למעטפה
<Ddorda> ‏(כולל הדפסה)
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב להוריד את זה לשני צבעים, זה בטח יוצר יותר זול
<New0> למה משנה כל כך הצבע?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כי המחיר נקבע לפי כמות הצבעים
<Ddorda> ‏3 צבעים זה יוצא 2.58 ליח׳, אבל מצד שני אנחנו לא צריכים 3 צבעים אלא 2 (כתום+שחור)
<New0> גם לפי דעתי לא צריך להשתולל בצבעים
<New0> Ddorda ?
<New0> השתמשת פעם ב clonezilla ?
<Ddorda> ‏נופ
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אני צריך תוכנה שעושה לי כופי של מחיצה לקובץ תמונה
<New0> מכיר?
<Ddorda> ‎New0: dd
<Ddorda> ‏New0: קובץ תמונה = iso?
<New0> כן כמה כבר אמרו לי על זה
<New0> אבל אני צריך להעתיק מחיצה לקובץ ISO
<New0> כן
<New0> יש לי תוכנה בשם GHOST אבל היא עושה לי בעיות
<New0> אני כבר השתמשתי איתה פעם אבל משום מה זה לא נפתח לי עכשיו
<New0> התוכנה לא עולה לי
<New0> אלא אם כן אתה ממש מכיר איך להשתמש עם DD אז אני יודה לך
<New0> בא נגיד ככה: יש לי מחיצה בשם E של ווינדוס
<New0> אני צריך להעתיק אל כל המחיצה לקובץ אחד של ISO
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אפשרי. השאלה היא אם תוכל להשתמש בה אח״כ
<Ddorda> ‏וד״א, כשאתה יוצר ISO ממחיצה חשוב לשמור אותה על מחיצה אחרת ולא על אותה המחיצה
<Ddorda> ‏אחרת זה loop אינסופי
<Ddorda> ‏(מעתיק מהמחיצה אל תוך המלחיצה > היא גדלה....
<New0> ברור ותודה
<New0> :)
<New0> אוקי אז ככה
<New0> בן דוד שלי הביא לי את המחשב הנייד שלו
<New0> אני צריך להעתיק את כל מחיצה E של הווינדוס
<New0> לקובץ ISO
<New0> ואת הקובץ אני ישמור על הדיסק החיצוני שלי
<Ddorda> ‎dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/home/sam/partition.iso bs=4096
<Ddorda> ‎/dev/sdb2 = המחיצה
<New0> אוקי אתה יכול לנתח לי
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‎if = input file, of = output file, bs = bytes/second
<New0> ווואוו מה זה תודה
<New0> אני עכשיו הורדתי את קלוןזילה בשביל זה
<New0> אבל מה שהבאת לי יותר פשוט
<New0> ואגב זה בטוח לא ימחוק לי כלום מהדיסק קשיח ?
<Ddorda> ‏ימחוק? לא
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אתה צריך להזהר, שים לב שאתה מעתיק את המחיצה הרצויה ולמקום הנכון
<Ddorda> ‏שלא יווצר לופ אינסופוי
<New0> שאני לא בטעות אפילו ימחוק את כל מה שנמצא לי על הדיסק קשיח החיצוני
<New0> אה ברור
<Ddorda> ‏לא, לא..
<New0> זה מחשב נייד
<New0> של לנובו
<New0> וחיברתי לו דיסק קשיח חיצוני
<New0> אני צריך להעתיק (קלון) את כל המחיצה לקובץ אימיג' לדיסק החיצוני
<Ddorda> ‏ואגב, כדי לשחזר את המחיצה אח״כ, אתה עושה בדיוק את הפעולה ההפוכה
<New0> לשחזר?
<Ddorda> ‏כשה־if  הוא הקובץ וה־of הוא המחיצה
<Ddorda> ‏כן.. אם תרצה לייצא את הנתונים חזרה
<New0> רגע אם אני עושה את זה עכשיו אני מוחק את כל מה שנמצא על הכונן ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא...
<New0> אה תודה
<Ddorda> ‏הוא מעתיק את הנתונים לתוך קובץ
<Ddorda> ‏אבל בפעולה ההפוכה הוא דורס את הכונן, כי הכונן הוא הפלט
<Ddorda> ‏הבנת?
<New0> כן
<Ddorda> ‏תכל׳ס לא סיפור מסובך במיוחד
<Ddorda> ‏וזה כלי אדיר ;)
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני זז לישון. אם יש לך שאלות נוספות זה הזמן
<New0> אז אם המחיצה שוקלת משהו כמו 500 גיגה אבל בשימוש רק גיגה וחצי
<Ddorda> ‏ואם אתה מפספס אותי, אל תפחד לשאול את גוגל
<New0> הקובץ ישתמש רק ב גיגה וחצי
<New0> אה בכיף אחי :)
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב שהקובץ ישקול 500ג״ב
<Ddorda> ‏צריך לברר את זה
<New0> למרות שלא כולו בשימוש
<New0> ואם אין מקום הוא יתריע לי על זה?
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא בטוח האמת.. לא נתקלתי בבעיות כאלה אף פעם...
<New0> כי זה מה שאהבתי ב GHOST
<New0> הוא מעתיק רק מה שבשימוש
<Ddorda> ‏New0: תשאל בלינוקס IL
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‎New0: ##linux-il
<New0> תודה רבה רבה
<Ddorda> ‏בכיף
<Ddorda> ‏ותספר לי אח״כ, זה מסקרן אותי
<Ddorda> ‏לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר בוקר
<Ddorda> ‎;)
<New0> :)
<New0> בכיף
<New0> טוב גם שם יושנים :) חחח
<New0> רק אני חית לילה
<nady> nh
<nady> מי פה
<nady> בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏nady: אני כאן
<New0> היי חברה
<omer> hiii
<omer> are u thereeeeee
<omer> no
<omer> fuck youuuuuu
<omer> hiiiiiiiiii
<omer> i'm omar from egypttt
<omer> any one wnat to chat with mee :)
<Ddorda> ‏omer: ?
<Ddorda> ‎omer: do you use Ubuntu?
<Ddorda> ‎omer: take part in Ubuntu-EG LoCo?
<Shualdon1> Ddorda: הכל טוב?
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon1: כן
<Shualdon> מה קרה?
<Ddorda> ‎Shualdon: omer
<Shualdon> מה איתו?
<Ddorda> ‏רציתי לוודא שלא יעשה בלגן, פעם נכנס לפה איזה עומר בסגנון דומה ועשה הרבה ספאם
<trew1000> איפה ראית ספאם פה
<shimi810> היה לפני זה, אולי לא ראית
<shimi810> וגם התחיל להציק לי בפרטי, שאלתי אותו אם הוא מדבר עברית (הוא לא), אז לא היה לו מה לעשות איתי...
<shimi810> איך מתקינים את האופיס ליבר?
<serfus> אם הוא מציק לכם בפרטי פשוט תעשו לו ignore
<serfus> shimi810, http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/testing/3.3.0-beta3/
<serfus> צריך קודם למחוק את אופןאופיס
<Ddorda> ‏זז הבייתה, נדבר :)
<shimi810> תודה
<New0> whois
<shimi810> עושים /whois ואת שם המשתמש
<shimi810> New0
<New0> כן אבל זה לא עובד לי
<nady> a
<nady> שלום
<shimi810> זה עובד, זה מופיע ב־ freenode למעלה
<New0> שלום מה נשמע?
<New0> הצלחת עם ההתקנה נדי?
<nady> כן
<New0> כן שימי זה בסוף עבד לי תודה
<nady> מה ברירת מחדל
<New0> אווו יופי
<nady> של להפוך לכתיבה עיברית
<nady> ?
<nady> מישהו פה
<serfus> nady, shift+alt
<New0> fi
<New0> כן נדי
<nady> לא חושב שהצלחתי
<nady> יש עוד אפשרות
<serfus> nady, אתה לא מצליח להפוך לאנגלית?
<nady> כן
<serfus> אתה יכול לשנות את המקשים ב
<nady> מה זה
<New0> אווו יופי אני רואה שסוף סוף יש לך עברית
<serfus> system>preferences>keyboard
<serfus> ואז שם תלחץ על layouts
<nady> איפה זה
<serfus> nady, בפאנל העליון
<nady> התפריט שלי בעיברית
<serfus> אהא
<serfus> אז פשוט תתרגם
<serfus> אני לא זוכר בדיוק מה זה כי אני משתמש בעברית
<serfus> בטח יהיה משהו כמו
<serfus> מערכת>אפשרויות>מקלדת
<nady> התפריט שלי בעיברית
<serfus> nady, אתה שם?
<nady> כן
<nady> אני בערב יהיה עם אובנטו
<serfus> אתה לא עם אובונטו עכשיו?
<nady> לא אני לא יכול לירשום עיברית שם
<serfus> אז צריך להוסיף, זה פשוט
<nady> זה מחשב של עבודה
<serfus> אוקיי
<nady> בהוספת שפות
<nady> ברשימה הארוכה
<serfus> כן, חפש שם עברית
<serfus> או ישראל
<nady> תודה
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> יש למישהו פה נסיון עם GPS
<New0> ?
<New0> תוכנה של GSP עם מפה
<New0> מישהו מכיר תוכנה שיודעת לפתוח קובץ .GHO
<New0> ?
<Ddorda> !g gho on linux
<Hoborg> "Ubuntu Ghost Files Explorer (*.gho)?" - http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Distributions/Ubuntu/Q_23131311.html | "Linux .GHO image reader? - Linux Forums" - http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/76979-linux-gho-image-reader.html
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ^ ?
<New0> כן תודה
<Ddorda> ‏יוו אני חייב לתקן כבר את הדבר הזה =\
<Ddorda> ‏שנייה
<New0> איזה דבר?
<Ddorda> ‏הסקריפט שמעברת לי את השורות
<New0> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ^ ?
<Ddorda> ‏ארר
<New0> מה?
<New0> למה אתה מתעצבן :)?
<Ddorda> ‏סתם, זה מציק לי שאני לא יודע מה לעשות =\
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא רואה איפה הבעיה בקוד...
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אתה יודע פייתון?
<New0> לא
<New0> לפי מה שאני מבין הלוואי שהייתי יודע :)
<New0> רררררר שונה מייקרוסופט
<New0> כל דבר חייב להיות מסובך
<New0> כולה רוצה לעשות גיבוי לדיסק
<New0> אבל הגוסט ההוא פשוט מעצבן
<New0> הייתי אמור להשתמש בפורמט IMG
<Ddorda> ‏מה הבעיה?
<New0> או יופי סוף סוף עלה לי התוכנה
<New0> אותו בעיה מאתמול
<New0> התוכנה ההיא ששאלתי אותך עליה
<New0> קלוןזילה
<New0> השתמשתי בה אבל לא ממש יכולתי לראות את הקבצים שלה
<New0> ב MS
<New0> דור?
<New0> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: היי
<Ddorda> ‏איך אפשר לעזור לחבר?
<New0> חבר? אני בספק אם אני חבר :)
<New0> תגיד מה עם האתר?
<New0> אני מבין שעוד לא תירגמת את דף ההורדות נכון?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אמת ויציב
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אבל עדיין אתה עסוק הרבה ?
<New0> *אתה
<New0> וואוו אני ממש משתגע
<New0> MS הורגים אותי
<New0> אני עדיין אם הבעיה ההיא של המחשב הנייד ולא מוצא אפילו קובץ אחד בדיסק
<Ddorda> ‎:ּ
<Ddorda> ‎:S
<New0> זהו אני כבר רשמית שונה MS
<New0> אבל אני עדיין לא יודע  איך להתקין
<New0> אובונטו
<New0> אתה זוכר מלפני אולי כמה חודשים שהתקנתי WUBI ?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<New0> עכשיו אני רוצה להתקין אותו על הנייד
<New0> אבל לא דרך WUBI
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אוקיי
<Ddorda> ‏ומה הבעיה?
<New0> נראה לך שיש לך 20 דקות לעזור לי עם זה ?
<New0> שיש לי מחיצה אחת
<New0> שכרגע 91 גיגה פנוי
<New0> דיסק של 500G
<New0> עכשיו אני רוצה להתקין את הדיסק ההוא ששלחת לי
<New0> אוקי השאלה איך אני מתקין?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: cבאיזה שלב אתה נתקע
<Ddorda> ‎?
<New0> אני עדיין לא נתקעתי לול
<New0> עוד לא התחלתי
<New0> אני פשוט עד עכשיו עבדתי עם מחשב ווירטואלי
<New0> השאלה אם אני ימשיך ככה
<New0> כי האמת היא שאני מעדיף שגם הווינדוס יפעל לי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אוקיי. אתה מכניס את הדיסק למחשב ומפעיל אותו. מה קורה?
<New0> אבל אם אני יתקין עכשיו אובונטו בבוט כפול אני חושב שאני יותר ישתמש איתו ולא יזניח אותו
<New0> רק שניה
<New0> אוקי אני מכניס את 10.04 נכון?
<New0> כי אני שמעתי ממכם שלפעמים יש תקלות עדיין עם 10.10
<New0> אוקי הכנסתי ו...
<New0> אוקי אני פשוט רואה קבצים
<New0> העניין הוא שאני לא רוצה להפעיל את WUBI
<New0> BRB
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אין תקלות עם 10.10 עד כמה שידוע לי
<Ddorda> ‏(אחרי עדכון כמובן)
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> בא נגיד ככה שאחרי שאני מתקין 10.04 אני יכול אח"כ לפרמט בכיף נכון?
<New0> ולהתקין 10.10
<New0> בלי בעיות נכון?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏אבל לא חבל?
<New0> ווואוו איזה באסה אני עובר חדר עכשיו אז יהיה לי לרגע התנקתנות מהרשת ואח"כ אני יתחבר אלחוטי
<Ddorda> ‏אתה גם יכול לשדרג, אבל — לא חבל?
<New0> לא חבל על מה?
<Ddorda> ‏על הזמן?
<New0> לא לשדרג
<New0> פשוט לפרמט ולהתקין מחדש
<New0> רגע לך אין כבר בעיות בחדש?
<New0> 10.10
<New0> ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏אפילו לא אחת
<New0> ובהתחלה היה לך ?
<New0> כי אמרת כמובן אחרי עידכונים
<Ddorda> ‏כן, אבל תיקנו כבר את הבעיות
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<New0> אני יתקין עכשיו את החדש
<Ddorda> ‏אז אתה צריך פשוט להתקין כשאתה מחובר לאינטרנט. בזמן ההתקנה הוא ישאל אותך אם לעדכן
<Ddorda> ‏אתה צריך להכניס את הדיסק למחשב, להפעיל את המחשב, ובהתחלה בהתחלה, כשרק הביוס עולה, לחפש boot from usb או משהו כזה
<New0> אה אה אוקי באסה
<New0> אה או שבעצם אין לי כרגע תוכנות שאמורות להיות פועלות
<New0> בעצם אין בעיה :)
<New0> טוב אני מחליף רשת עכשיו
<riunx> NewOne r u there?
<riunx> New0 r u there?
<shimi810> התקנתי את ליבר אופיס. נראה אנשים פחות מתקדמים מתקינים את הדהר הזה.. התקנתי קובץ־קובץ וניסיתי לבדוק תלויות אחת בשניה. מעולה... (איך לא חשבו ליצור חבילה אחת כוללת?...)
<serfus> זה עדיין בשלבים מוקדמים מאוד
<serfus> עד כמה שאני יודע בנתיים אין כמעט הבדלים בין OO ל LO
<shimi810> יש הבדל אחד, הפונטים בעברית בתפריטים. נראה משונה משהו :)
<shimi810> ובדקתי עכשיו את האפשרויות, ממש הכל מתורגם. לדעתי טוב שהתוכנה עזבה את ה"פיתוח" הממשלתי, זה עשה רק טוב
<New0> דור?
<New0> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ?
<New0> הכנסתי את הדיסק של אובונטו מה עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: העלת את הדיסק?
<New0> כן
<New0> מה עכשיו?
<New0> Ddorda מה עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אתה לא בווינדוז, כן?
<New0> אני כן בווינדוס
<New0> אני כרגע עם ווינדוס 7
<New0> לצערי
<New0> באמת אהבתי אותו יותר מ XP אבל לא מתי שהוא עושה בעיות
<New0> Ddorda אז מה אני צריך לעשות עכשיו ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אתה צריך להעלות את הדיסק לא דרך ווינדוז
<Ddorda> ‏להפעיל את המחשב, כשהמחשב רק עולה לבחור להעלו תאת המחשב מדיסק. אם אין לך אפשרות כזאת — תגיד
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> טוב אני כבר יתחבר לצי'ט ממקום אחר
<New0> כי אני צריך לכבות את המחשב הזה
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<NewOne> או הנה אני מחובר פה
<NewOne> Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne: אחלה
<NewOne> טוב עכשיו אני יפעיל את המחשב מחדש
<Ddorda> ‏תגיד לי אם וכאשר הצלחת להעלות את המחשב מהדיסק
<NewOne> וואוו אחי מה זה תודה על התמיכה שלך
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> אני עכשיו בביוס
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne: יש לך שם תפריט "boot"?
<NewOne> וואוו יפה יש לי גם תמיכה ב USB
<Ddorda> ‏אכן
<Ddorda> ‏תעלה את המחשב מהדיסק
<NewOne> יופי הדיסק עולה
<Ddorda> ‏אדיר
<NewOne> וואווו המחשב שלי טייסן
<NewOne> אני כולי פה עם חיוכים :) :) ):
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<NewOne> אתה יודע מה רק שניה אני יתקין גם במחשב הזה צי'ט
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne: שנייה, קודם תתקין את המערכת ;)
<NewOne> אני חושב שאם תשלח לי הודעה אז אני ישמע ביפ בדפדפן
<NewOne> ברור
<NewOne> אני מתכוון על המחשב הזה
<Ddorda> ‏לאח שלי, על נטבוק, לקח בערך 10 דקות להתקין, אולי קצת פחות
<Ddorda> ‏אז אני מניח שעל מחשב רציני זה אמור לקחת לך פחות מעשר דקות
<Ddorda> ‏(מצד שני הוא התקין בלי העדכונים)
<NewOne> אוקי
<NewOne> האמת היא שהייתי מנסה להתקין את זה דרך USB
<NewOne> אולי זה היה יותר מהיר
<NewOne> אבל אני לא בטוח
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏אמור להיות
<NewOne> כי אני מתקין את זה דרך הדיסק שלך
<NewOne> 10.10
<NewOne> ששלחת לי
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<NewOne> אגב תודה רבה :)
<NewOne> ממ שונה הממשק
<NewOne> אוקי עכשיו התקנת אובונטו ?
<NewOne> Ddorda עכשיו לחצתי להתקין את אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne: מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏שים לב למשהו מדליק — בזמן השלבים הוא כבר מתקין
<Ddorda> ‏(אתה תשים לב לזה אחרי שתבחר את צורת ההתקנה)
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר שאת כל ההגדרות הוא עושה בסוף במקום לעקב את ההתקנה בשביל זה
<s> Ddorda
<New2> dor
<New2> ok
<Ddorda> ‏New2: ?
<Ddorda> ‎New2: how may i help you my sir? :P
<New2> זה אני
<New2> :)
<New2> אני התחברתי דרך איכסצ'ט
<New2> אוקי עכשיו זה רושם לי שהוא מכין אותי למשהו
<New2> בהתקנה
<Ddorda> ‏New2: מעולה
<New2> הוא שואל אותי עם להוריד עידכונים
<New2> אבל אני לא יעשה את זה עכשיו כי אני לא מחובר לרשת
<New2> השאלה מה אני אמור לעשות עכשיו
<New2> אגב הפעם אני מתקין הכל באנגלית
<Oi3pRNnX> לא קריטי, עידכונים אפשר גם להתקין אח"כ
<New2> נכון לכן אני לא מסמן את זה
<New2> השאלה אם אני לוחץ עכשיו על Fowward ?
<New2> *Forward
<Oi3pRNnX> באיזה שלב של ההתקנה אתה בדיוק נמצא?
<New2> בהכנה
<New2> Preparing to install Ubuntu
<Oi3pRNnX> עוד לא הגעת לחלוקת המחיצות?
<New2> kt
<New2> no
<New2> אוקי לחצתי על הבא
<New2> Allocate drive space
<New2> what now?
<New2> Ddorda , 0i3pRNnx ?
<Oi3pRNnX> כן שניה
<New2> ok
<Ddorda> ‏New2: מה עכשיו..? תעקוב אחרי ההוראות
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New2> איזה הוראות?
<Ddorda> ‏לחצת על ״קדימה״?
<New2> יש לי 3 אפשרויות
<New2> כן
<New2> אבל עכשיו אני בבחירה
<New2> אם לפרמט או להתקין לצד מערכת הפעלה נוספת או ידנית
<New2> אגב אל תשכח שיש לי חומר חשוב מאוד בדיסק הקשיח
<New2> והוא עוד לא מחולק למחיצות
<New2> יש כרגע 91 גיגה פנויים
<omer_marmar> hiiiiiiiii
<Ddorda> ‏New2: אז התקנה לצד מערכת נוספת
<Ddorda> ‎omer_marmar: hey
<New2> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‎omer_marmar: listen, i talked with the guys on Ubuntu-EG
<Ddorda> ‎omer_marmar: they'll be glad to help you
<omer_marmar> ok
<Oi3pRNnX> אלו אפשרויות מוצגות לך?
<New2> אוקי דור עכשיו יש לי לבחור דיסק
<Ddorda> ‏New2: לבחור דיסק?
<New2> וכמובן יש לי רק מחיצה אחת
<New2> כן
<Ddorda> ‏נו, אז תשתמש במה שהציעו לך
<Ddorda> ‏אבל יש לך אפשרות לבחור בכמה אובונטו תשתמש, לא?
<New2> ממש לא
<New2> ממש לא
<Ddorda> ‏אלא?
<New2> יש לי על הדיסק רק מחיצה אחתתתת
<New2> !!!!!
<Oi3pRNnX> בחרת בעריכת מחיצות ידנית?
<New2> אני חייב עכשיו ליצור מחיצה נוספת
<Ddorda> ‏New2: ....
<Ddorda> ‏בחרת בהתקנה אחת ליד השנייה?
<New2> כן מה?
<New2> נכון
<New2> דור כן
<Ddorda> ‏אז אמורה להיות לך אפשרות בחירה של כמה שטח להקצות לאובונטו
<New2> חחח וואוו יפה לא שמתי לב
<New2> זה כמו התוכנה Patition Magic
<Ddorda> ‏New2: על הכל הם חשבו, הא?
<New2> ממש מגניב
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<New2> כן פשוט מגניב
<New2> אוקי כמה שטח מספיק?
<New2> מינימום
<New2> אגב אל תשכח אני יכול עדיין להשתמש עם המחיצה של ווינדוס בשביל הסרטים והשירים
<New2> אבל בעיקר אני ישתמש עם אובונטו לפיתוח
<New2> אז כמה שטח דיסק היית ממליץ לי מינימום?
<Ddorda> ‏New2: מינימום באמת זה איזה 3 ג׳יגה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל מומלץ בתור מינימום מינימלי 10
<Ddorda> ‏ואם אתה גם רוצה באמתץ להשתמש במערכת כמו שצריך.. שים לנו כמה עשרות ;)
<New2> אז 30 או 40 אתה אומר שזה יותר ממספיק.
<New2> ?
<New2> לפיתוח
<New2> חחחח
<New2> יש לי ניצול של עד 98.3 GB
<New2> מה הכוונה להשתמש במערכת כמו שצריך ... ?
<Ddorda> ‏New2: זה מספיק בתור התחלה
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏אם אתה רק מתקין בשביל להתנסות כמה חודשים
<Ddorda> ‏סתם, לי זה הספיק לאיזה שנה
<Ddorda> ‏וזה בעיקר בגלל שהיו לי הרבה דברים סתם
<New2> אגב תמיד אח"כ אפשר לשנות את הגודל של המחיצה ?
<New2> כמה הספיק לך
<New2> ?
<New2> כי אני עכשיו נותן לזה מספר ולוחץ על התקן עכשיו
<New2> ואני לא רוצה לתת יותר מידיי
<New2> וכמובן לא פחות מידיי
<Ddorda> ‏New2: אפשר רק מכיוון אחד
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר, לא על השטח של ווינדוז, אלא על השטח מהכיוון השני
<New2> מה הכוונה מכיוון אחד
<New2> ?
<New2> נכון מצד ימין אני מכוון אותו
<Ddorda> ‏יש לך שני כיוונים, או להקטין או להגדיל, נכון?
<New2> אתה יודע מה אני פשוט יתקין וזהו
<Ddorda> ‏אי אפשר להגדיל לכיוון של ההקטנה
<New2> נכון
<New2> אני יכול להגדיל לכיוון שמאל
<New2> או להקטין את אובונטו לכיוון ימין
<Ddorda> ‏בדיוק
<New2> לא משנה לחצתי על התקן עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏כמה הקצאת?
<New2> אוקי זה נותן לי אזהרה
<Ddorda> ‎?
<New2> Before you can select a new partition size, any previous changes have to be written to disk.
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<New2> You cannot undo this operation.
<Ddorda> ‏אכן כך
<New2> משהו כמו 30 או 40
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<New2> זה בסדר ?
<New2> בעצם מה אני שואל
<New2> גם ככה אפשר לשנות אח"כ
<New2> אוקי אז אני לוחץ על כונטיו
<New2> Continue
<New2> נכון
<New2> ולא Go Back
<New2> סופית?
<Ddorda> ‏לא, רגע
<Ddorda> ‏אני הייתי נותן יותר שטח
<New2> אני פשוט פוחד :)
<New2> כמה
<New2> 50 מספיק
<New2> ?
<Ddorda> ‏זה טוב, כן
<New2> אני לא רוצה לשחק עם זה יותר מידיי יש שם מידע רגיש
<New2> Ddorda ?<??
<New2> מה סופית?
<Ddorda> ‏תכל׳ס — כמה שאתה יכול יותר — יותר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏יש לך הארדיסק גדול, תקצה מקום, אל תתבייש :P
<New2> Ddorda אני רוצה כבר לסיים את התהליכים האלו
<New2> PLZ :)
<Ddorda> ‏New2: מה המקיסמום שאתה יכול לתת?
<Ddorda> ‏תבדוק מה המקסימום
<New2> Ddorda טוב אני סגור סופית על 50 אוקי ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא לא...
<Ddorda> ‏אתה לא מקשיב =\
<Oi3pRNnX> ><
<Ddorda> ‏תגרור את הפס הכי הרבה שאתה יכול. איזה גודל זה?
<New2> 98×¥3
<New2> 98.3
<Ddorda> ‏אז תן לו 60 — 70 ככה
<New2> דור אני מצטער אבל יכול להיות שהתוכנה הזאת עושה לי לאגים יותר מידיי
<Ddorda> ‏New2: איזו תוכנה?
<New2> אגב איך שאני נכנס לזה או מציע לי 50
<New2> איכסצ'יט
<Ddorda> ‏וואו, באמת הרבה לאגים... 9 שניות!
<Ddorda> ‏זה ממש מוזר
<New2> וואוו
<Ddorda> ‏בכל מקרה, שים 60+ כזה
<New2> 66
<New2> מספר המזל :)
<NewOne1> דור
<NewOne1> ופה יש לי לאגים ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏אפילו לא טיפה
<NewOne1> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר מאוד, בהמשך נגלה מה הקטע
<Ddorda> ‏בינתיים בוא נסיים את ההתקנה
<NewOne1> בקיצור אני ישתמש עם התוכנה בשביל ההיבהוב
<NewOne1> והדפדפן להתכתב
<NewOne1> אוקי
<NewOne1> התקן עכשיו........?
<Ddorda> ‏אכן!
<NewOne1> המשך........................
<NewOne1> אוקי הוא שואל אותי איפה אני
<NewOne1> אני יצביע על ישראל נכון
<NewOne1> ?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<NewOne1> או שזה לא חשוב
<NewOne1> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏ירושליים
<Ddorda> ‏חשוב בשביל השעון
<Ddorda> ‎Jerusalem, Israel
<NewOne1> ואוו בנתיים בוא מעתיק קבציםן
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: זה מה שאמרתי :)
<Ddorda> ‏גאוני
<NewOne1> ממש גאוני
<NewOne1> ואווו אני מתאהב מחדש :)
<NewOne1> מה עם המקלדת
<NewOne1> ?
<NewOne1> זה שואל אותי על לייאאוט
<NewOne1> אוקי אני יבחר USA USA
<NewOne1> נכון
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‎Israel Israel
<NewOne1> מה?
<NewOne1> זה הכתיבה
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏אני יודע
<Ddorda> ‏אנגלית תהיה ממילא
<NewOne1> אני רוצה שברירת המחדל שלי יהיה אנגלית
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏אנגלית זו בררת המחדל
<NewOne1> אני יוסיף עברית אח"כ
<NewOne1> גם אפשרי נכון?
<NewOne1> לא חייב עכשיו אז ?
<Ddorda> ‏כן, אבל זה מה שזה עושה עכשיו..
<Ddorda> ‏אם עכשיו אתה בוחר עברית זה יסדר לך עברית לצד האנגלית
<Ddorda> ‏כשאנגלית זה בררת מחדל
<NewOne1> אוקי אני ישאיר אנגלית שלא יעשה לי בעיות
<NewOne1> אה אקוי
<NewOne1> אז אני יבחר עברית?
<NewOne1> ואנגלית יישאר ברירת מחדל ?
<NewOne1> באמת ?
<Ddorda> ‏באמת באמת
<NewOne1> כדבריך ! L:)
<NewOne1> אוקי אני חושב שזה כבר מסיים
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: זה מהיר לאללה או מה
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<NewOne1> אגב אני באמת מעניין אותי לדעת כמה זמן כל זה לקח
<NewOne1> מהיר בטירוף
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, סימנת שיתקין גם עדכונים וכאלה?
<NewOne1> איכפת לך להסתכל בלוג לראות כמה באיזה שעה התחלתי ?
<NewOne1> מתי שלחצתי על המשך............
<NewOne1> לא סימתי
<NewOne1> *לא סימנתי
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: 17:22
<Ddorda> ‏50 דקות
<Ddorda> ‏זה ממש הרבה זמן יחסית
<NewOne1> מה 50 דקות
<NewOne1> ?
<NewOne1> מה פתאום
<Ddorda> ‏[17:22] <NewOne> Ddorda עכשיו לחצתי להתקין את אובונטו
<NewOne1> אוקי תראה בלוג מתי רשמתי התקן עכשיו..................?
<NewOne1> ו המשך.......................................
<NewOne1> את 2 השורות האלו
<NewOne1> לא מה שהבאתי לי
<Ddorda> ‏[17:26] <New2> אוקי עכשיו זה רושם לי שהוא מכין אותי למשהו
<NewOne1> לא טעות
<NewOne1> <NewOne1> בקיצור אני ישתמש עם התוכנה בשביל ההיבהוב
<NewOne1> מהשורה הזאת
<NewOne1> שאמרתי שאני ישתמש עם התוכנה להיבהוב
<NewOne1> והדפדפן לכתוב
<Ddorda> ‎18:04
<NewOne1> *להתכתב
<NewOne1> אז 10 דקות כבר
<NewOne1> מהדיסק
<New2> נסיון
<New2> מעולה
<NewOne1> אוקי עוד מעט זה מסיים נדבר כבר :)
<NewOne1> Ddorda טוב תשמע
<NewOne1> זה כבר תקוע לי פה כמה זמן על משהו
<NewOne1> אין לי מושג מה זה
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: מה זה ״תקוע״?
<Ddorda> ‏זה מתקין אבל לא זז באחוזים האחרונים?
<NewOne1> משהו כזה
<NewOne1> הקו הכתוב הגיע מתחת ל BACK
<NewOne1> לכפתור
<NewOne1> אבל לא זז כבר הרבה זמן
<NewOne1> אתה בטוח שאני צריך לבחור את המקלדת ישראל ישראל ?
<NewOne1> או סוג מסויים של מקלדת ?
<NewOne1> כי הוא פשוט לא נותן לי ללחוץ על הבא
<NewOne1> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: סבלנות ידידי
<Ddorda> ‏סבלנות
<NewOne1> אוקי
<NewOne1> כי עד אותו רגע הוא פשוט טס לי ופתאום עכשיו הוא לא
<NewOne1> Ddorda סבבה אני יתאזר בסבלנות :)
<NewOne1> Ddorda אגב הוא רושם לי :Ready when you are...
<NewOne1> בתחתית המסך
<NewOne1> *החלון
<NewOne1> Ddorda משהו מוזר בהתקנה
<NewOne1> הכונן דיסק שלי אפילו לא פועל
<NewOne1> זה כאילו נתקע
<NewOne1> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏אוי ויי =\
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר לאללה הממ
<NewOne1> אתה צוחק או רציני?
<Ddorda> ‏רוצה להתחיל מההתחלה?
<NewOne1> מהההה?
<NewOne1> אתה רציני?
<Ddorda> ‏כן...
<Ddorda> ‏אלא אם כן בא לך לחכות עוד, אבל נראה לי שזה כבר מיצה את עצמו
<NewOne1> עוד הפעם להפעיל את המחשב מחדש?
<NewOne1> Ddorda ?
<NewOne1> עוד הפעם להפעיל את המחשב מחדש?
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: כן
<NewOne1> אוקי
<NewOne1> באמר
<Ddorda> ‏ואל תתחיל ישר התקנה אלא תעשה לייב סידי קודם
<NewOne1> מה הכוונה ?
<NewOne1> למה לייב סידי?
<Ddorda> ‏כשאתה מעלה את הדיסק יש לך שתי אפשרויות
<Ddorda> ‏Live CD או התקנה
<NewOne1> כי יכול להיות שזה כבר מותקן ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא. כי אנחנו צריכים לפרמט את המחיצה שיצרנו
<Ddorda> ‏ואז להתקין על השטח הריק
<NewOne1> יכול להיות שזה הבעיה ?
<NewOne1> אז למה לא עשיתי את זה מההתחלה ?
<Ddorda> ‏(אגב, פעם ראשונה ששמעתי שמישהו נתקל בבעיה בהתקנה ב־1010
<NewOne1> WTF
<NewOne1> ווואאלה
<NewOne1> תשמע כאלו דברים בהחלט מבאסים אותי
<NewOne1> אאאחחחח  טוב מה אני יעשה
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: מבאס גם אותי
<NewOne1> כן באמת
<NewOne1> דור יש לי שאלה
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: שאל
<NewOne1> האם נראה לך שכדאי לי להתקין דרך USB
<NewOne1> ?
<NewOne1> ואגב הוא ממש לא מהיר
<NewOne1> ב MS הוא עובד מקסימום על 8 MB לשניה
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: לך על זה, מה יש להפסיד?
<NewOne1> צודק
<NewOne1> וואוו עכשיו עכשיו אני צריך להעלות את ה MS
<NewOne1> והוא הציע לי עכשיו לעשות תיקונים
<NewOne1> Ddorda
<NewOne1> !windows
<NewOne1> i realy hate windows !!!!!!!
<NewOne1> Ddorda ?
<NewOne1> אני עכשיו בווינדוס והכנסתי DOK
<NewOne1> מה עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: אותו הדבר כמו שעשינו עם הדיסק
<NewOne1> התכוונתי לאיך אני שופך את הדיסק ל DOK
<NewOne1> Ddorda ?
<NewOne1> איך אני מעתיק את הדיסק ל DOK
<NewOne1> ?
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1:  בעזרת לייב סידי
<NewOne1> אוקי אני בתוך  הלייב סידי
<NewOne1> מה עכשיו
<NewOne1> ?
<Ddorda> ‏תעלה לייב סידי ובתפריט System > Admin > משהו עם USB
<NewOne1> אני לא יכול להעלות את הלייב סידי כנראה
<NewOne1> אתה יודע מה אני ינסה עוד הפעם
<NewOne1> כי הייתה לי פתאום בעיה עם MS
<NewOne1> אז אולי עכשיו זה יעבוד
<NewOne1> Ddorda
<NewOne1> יופי הצלחתי
<NewOne1> העלתי את הלייב סידי
<NewOne1> Ddorda אתה פה ?
<NewOne1> תסלח לי שאני נודניק
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: זה בסדר
<NewOne1> אבל אני רוצה כבר לסיין את זה
<NewOne1> *לסיים
<Ddorda> ‏אני פשוט עוד מעט זז לאכול
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<NewOne1> אה אוקי בתיאבון
<NewOne1> אז מה עכשיו?
<NewOne1> אני עושה
<Ddorda> ‏תפעיל עורך מחיצות
<NewOne1> אה אמרת לי מחיצה
<Ddorda> ‎gParted
<NewOne1> GParted P
<NewOne1> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<NewOne1> אגב אני רואה במחיצה הרבה קבצים
<NewOne1> וזה 63 גיגה למה ?
<NewOne1> אמרתי לו שיעשה 66
<NewOne1> למה הוא גנב לי 3 גיגה ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא יודע, אולי זה לא יכול לשבת בדיוק על 66
<NewOne1> אה אה אקוי
<NewOne1> מה עכשיו
<NewOne1> ?
<Ddorda> ‏פירמטת את המחיצה?
<NewOne1> הפעלתי את התוכנה
<NewOne1> אני לא יודע איך לפרמט
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי, אתה מזהה מה הייתה המחיצה שעליה התקנת את אובונטו?
<NewOne1> כן ברור אני גם רואה את הקבצים שנמצאים בה
<NewOne1> ואגב אני מזהה שזה לינוקס
<Ddorda> ‏אני מתכוון עם gparted
<NewOne1> אני מסתכל עליהם עכשיו
<NewOne1> גם
<Ddorda> ‏אתה מזהה מה המחיצה בעזרת gparted?
<NewOne1> אני רואה את המחיצות בשתיהם
<NewOne1> כן
<Ddorda> ‏לחיצה ימנית על המחיצה (דרך gparted
<NewOne1> אז מה עכשיו ?
<Ddorda> ‎ואז unlock
<NewOne1> אוקי
<NewOne1> extended ?
<Ddorda> ‏איך זה מסודר? רוצה לשלוח תמונה?
<NewOne1> אגב יש לי 3 מחיצות שהם NTFA
<NewOne1> אין לי אינטרנט
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי
<NewOne1> רק שניה אני יתחבר
<Ddorda> ‏אז יש לך 3 מחיצות NTFS ומחיצת EXT3?
<NewOne1> EXT4
<NewOne1> זה מסודר ככה
<NewOne1> ntfs, ...., ......, extended> ext4 linux-swap   unallocated
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<Ddorda> ‎אז תעשה unlock ל־EXT4 ול־SWAP
<Ddorda> ‎ואז ל־Extended
<Ddorda> ‏רגע, בעצם בכלל לא צריך לעשות ככה. אתה יכול לצאת מזה
<Ddorda> ‏צא לגמרי מ־gparted
<Ddorda> ‏כנס להתקנה
<Ddorda> ‏בחלק של המחיצות לך על manual
<Ddorda> ‏ולא על ״התקנה זה לצד זה״
<NewOne1> unlock?
<Ddorda> ‏תגיד לי כשהגעת לזה
<NewOne1> אין לי
<Ddorda> ‏לא, לא, עזוב, צא מ־gparted
<NewOne1> אוקי
<NewOne1> שלחתי לי פינג?
<Ddorda> ‏תגיד לי כשהגעת לחלק הזה
<Ddorda> ‏כן, חשבתי שיש לך לאג
<NewOne1> קודם DOK
<NewOne1> שכחת?
<Ddorda> ‏קודם DOK?
<NewOne1> אני דרך הדפדפן
<NewOne1> כן
<Ddorda> ‏לא הבנתי
<NewOne1> כי אני רוצה עכשיו להתקין דרך DOK
<NewOne1> USB
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי
<NewOne1> DOK
<Ddorda> ‏יש לך מקום פנוי על הדוק?
<NewOne1> DiskOnKey
<Ddorda> ‏או שכבר יש לך אובונטו מותקן על הדוק?
<NewOne1> זה לא בעיה
<NewOne1> אין לי מותקן
<NewOne1> אני עכשיו צריך לעשות את זה
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי
<NewOne1> אבל אין לי מושג איםך
<Ddorda> ‎אז צא מ־gparted
<NewOne1> אוקי
<NewOne1> יצאתי
<nady> ?
<Ddorda> ‎System > Admin
<NewOne1> nady היי
<Ddorda> ‏ואז יש שם איזה משהו עם USB
<nady> hy
<nady> no hibru
<Ddorda> ‎nady: on ubuntu?
<NewOne1> אין לי
<Interruptus> we speak no americano
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: מה כן יש לך?
<NewOne1> דרייברים
<NewOne1> דיסק כלי
<nady> ddora?
<Ddorda> ‎nady: System > Preferences > Keyboard > Layout (tab) > Add > Israel
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne1: טוב, אני זז לאכול. תחפש בתפריט הזה טוב — זה בטוח שם
<nady> hibru
<NewOne1> אוקי מה רשום בדיק?
<NewOne1> אוקי בתיאבון
<NewOne1> :)
<NewOne1> בונאפטיט
<nady> prefrences?
<Ddorda> ‏nady: העדפות > מקלדת > פריסה > הוספה
<nady> ok
<Ddorda> ‎NewOne1: Startup disk creator
<Ddorda> ‏זה השם
<Ddorda> ‏אני זז לאכול
<nady> no opsens
<nady> ?
<NewOne1> בתיאבון בונ אפיטיט
<NewOne1> אוקי מצאתי
<NewOne1> אגב מה לעשות באפשרויות למטה .
<NewOne1> ?
<nady> how cheng now
<nady> fffdddddd
<NewOne1> מה ?
<NewOne1> nady ?
<NewOne1> צריך עזרה?
<nady> i writ
<nady> israel
<NewOne1> הלכת למערכת ?
<nady> wot naw
<nady> finis
<NewOne1> מה ?
<NewOne1> אני לא מבין אותך
<nady> ddddfgffffffkkksssdffddd
<nady> 025001135
<NewOne1> מה ?
<nicoco> גגגעככככככלללדדדגככגגג בתרגום לעברית
<nicoco> :P
<NewOne1> :)
<NewOne1> תגיד ניקוקו התקנת כבר 10.10 ?
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> מזמן
<nicoco> מומלץ מאוד
<NewOne1> יפה אני אשמח לעזרה
<NewOne1> כן אני עכשיו מנסה להתקין את ה
<NewOne1> זה
<NewOne1> משהו משהו
<nicoco> במה אתה מסתבך?
<NewOne1> אבל אני רוצה לדעת משהו, אם אני מתקין את זה לצד ווינדוס הוא לא בטעות יכתוב לי על הבוט של הווינדוס?
<NewOne1> ואז אני לא יוכל לאתחל את ווינדוס ?
<NewOne1> כי אני עושה בוט כפול
<nicoco> מה זאת אומרת?
<NewOne1> על מחיצה שניה
<nicoco> הוא מתקין גראב בדיפולט
<nicoco> ובודק את כל הכוננים שרשומים בביוס
<nicoco> כאפשריים לבוט
<NewOne1> קראתי פעם כתבה על אחד מההתקנות של אובונטו
<nicoco> אני התקנתי בהתחלה על מחיצה אחרת
<NewOne1> ואחרי שהתקינו אותו נקלעו לבעיה שצריך לסדר את הבוט של ווינדוס אחרי ההתקנה של אובונטו
<nicoco> כאילו, היו כוננים
<nicoco> C וD
<NewOne1> זה מה שעשיתי עכשיו
<nicoco> אז התקנתי על D
<NewOne1> היה לי רק C
<nicoco> אז מה הבעיה?
<NewOne1> ועכשיו יצרתי מחיצה נוספת
<nicoco> הוא במילא יוצר מחיצות חדשות תוך כדי ההתקנה
<NewOne1> השאלה אם זה לא יפגום לי בבוט של ווינדוס
<NewOne1> ?
<nicoco> מה פתאום
<NewOne1> כי קראתי כתבה על ההתקנות הקודמות שזה היה קורה
<nicoco> תוכל להעלות את הסרטן מתי שתרצה :)
<NewOne1> חחחחחחח
<NewOne1> בכיף
<NewOne1> BRB
<NewOne1> ותודה על העידוד מאוד עוזר
<nady_> nh
<nady_> מי פה
<New2> או יופי
<nady_> ?
<New2> איך הסתדרת עם העברית ?
<nady_> לא טוב
<New2> תגיד כל הפעלה מחדש של המחשב אתה צריך לעשות את זה ?
<nady_> מישהו יכול להיכנס למחשב שלי
<nady_> את מה
<nady_> לעשות
<New2> את העברית
<nady_> זה לא אובנטו אחשיו
<New2> אה
<nady_> יש שליטה מרחוק
<New2> יפה
<nady_> ?
<nady_> מה יפה
<New2> זאת הייתה שאלה .
<New2> לא הבנתי
<New2> אתה רוצה שמישהו ישתלט לך על המחשב ?
<nady_> כן
<nady_> רוצה
<New2> נראה לי ניקוקו ישמח
<nady_> מי זה
<New2> אני הייתי מנסה אבל אני חייב לזוז עוד שניה
<New2> nicoco
<nicoco> זה אני :)
<New2> מדברים עליך
<nicoco> אבל אני באמצע משהו
<nicoco> אני עוד מעט חוזר
<nady_> יכול להיכנס למחשב שלי
<New2> ייאלה אחי אני חייב לזוז
<New2> ביי בנתיים
<nicoco> yuc' ang
<nicoco> טוב, שמע*
<nicoco> הייתי שמח
<nicoco> אבל אני קודם צריך לפצח את זה
<nicoco> טוב, בוא ננסה
<nicoco> הוא צריך לשלוח לך בקשה לאישור
<nicoco> רק מה האייפי שלך?
<nicoco> nady_ ?
<nicoco> :\
<nay_> מזל טוב
<nicoco> :P
<nay_> ?
<nicoco> הצלחת במה שזה לא יהיה שרצית?
<nay_> כן ליכתוב עיברית
<nay_> איך ניכנסים לתפוז
<nay_> צט
<nicoco> srl vspspi
<nicoco> דרך הדפדפן
<nicoco> :O
<nay_> רושם אי אפשר
<nicoco> הממ...
<nicoco> לפני זה השתמשת באקספלורר?
<nay_> רושם שצריך אקספלורר
<nicoco> אינעל אמא שלהם
<nicoco> :S
<nay_> כן
<nicoco> שיתקדמו
<nicoco> אקספלורר זה פסה
<nay_> אפשר להוריד לפה
<nay_> יש סקייפ
<nicoco> אתה יכול להתקין אקספלורר בווין
<nay_> מה זה ווין
<nicoco> wine
<nicoco> יודע מה
<nicoco> כנס למרכז התוכנות
<nicoco> ותתקין
<nicoco> PlayOnLinux
<nay_> איפה זה
<nicoco> שם צריכה להיות לך אפשרות להתקין אקספלורר
<nicoco> Ubuntu Software Center
<nicoco> Application > Ubuntu Software Center
<nay_> איך אני מחזיר את האובנטו לעיברית
<nicoco> למה להחזיר אותו לעברית?
<nay_> יותר טוב אנגלית?
<nicoco> לא יודע, לא ניסיתי עברית
<nicoco> אבל אני לא אוהב מערכות בעברית באופן כללי
<nicoco> זה לא יתאים לך לשום מדריך שתצטרך וכו'
<nay_> טוב
<nay_> מה זה המחשב שלי?
<nay_> שכחתי
<nicoco> Places > Computer
<nay_> מאיפה אתה
<nay_> אתה פה
<nicoco> כן, עכשיו אני פה
<Rodensky> אנשים אני צריכה תוכנה שאני יכולה לגרור לתוכה קבצי תמונה ואח"כ לשמור את המסמך כpdf
<Rodensky> ולא אופן אופיס
<Rodensky> כי באופן אופיס אני צריכה ללחוץ אנטר חמש מאות אלף פעם כדי להוסיף דפים, והתמונות עולות אחת על השניה בהדבקה וצריך לגרור אותן וכו'
<Rodensky> אני צריכה תוכנה שתאפשר לי פשוט גרירה של קבצי jpg לתוכה, ושהם יודפסו במסמך רציף בפורמט הזה
<nicoco> חיפשת במרכז התוכנות?
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת מה לחפש ואני מעדיפה לפי המלצה אם יש למישהו
<nicoco> הו
<nicoco> !g ubuntu pdf creator
<Hoborg> "Ubuntu: Print to PDF or PDF Export" - http://mediakey.dk/~cc/ubuntu-print-to-pdf-or-pdf-export/ | "Linux.com :: Turn your Linux box into a PDF-making machine" - http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/61826
<nicoco> :P
<Rodensky> יותר מידי מלל
<Rodensky> מצאתי איזה משהו בין כל הviewerים
<Rodensky> אני מקווה שזה יעבוד
 * nicoco מחזיק אצבעות
<Rodensky> תוכנה לא מתאימה למה שאני צריכה :\
<nady> מי פה
<nicoco> הוא
<barbur> שלום, יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור לי?
<barbur> דור אתה פה.
<barbur> ?
<nicoco> לא, אין כאן אף אחד
<nicoco> :)
<barbur> :)
<barbur> יש לי בעיה
<barbur> פירמטתי היום את המחשב
<barbur> עכשיו, יש לי 2 מערכות על המחשב. ווינדוס ואובונטו 10.04
<barbur> עכשיו, אני מנסה להתחבר למסנג'ר באובונטו ואני לא מצליח להתחבר. בווינדוס אני מצליח
<barbur> יש לך מושג אולי מה יכולה להיות הבעיה?
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> משונה
<nicoco> באיזה קליינט אתה מנסה באובונטו?
<nicoco> אמפת'י?
<barbur> אמפטי
<barbur> כן
<nicoco> הממ...
<barbur> עכשיו, אני חייב לציין שבדקתי את הכתובת מסנג'ר ואת הסיסמה כמה וכמה פעמים והכל תקין ועדיין זה לא מתחבר
<barbur> :(
<nicoco> ניסית קליינט אחר?
<barbur> כמו איזה למשל?
<nicoco> יש כל מני
<barbur> תן לי אחד שאוכל לנסות
<nicoco> אני משתמש ב-emesene
<avi1333> נסה amsn
<barbur> והוא טוב?
<nicoco> אני אוהב אותו, הוא די נוח
<barbur> רגע, מנסה להתקין אותו
<barbur> הגיוני שהוא נתקע לי על 6%?
<shimi810> מייקרוסופט החליפו תעודות אבטחה. דנו על זה, אנסה לחפש את הקישור
<barbur> זהו, סיים. בודק
<barbur> הצלחתי להתחבר :)
<nicoco> :)
<barbur> באמת תודה רבה :)
<barbur> אבל הוא כותב לי משמאל לימין :/
<barbur> אפשר לסדר את זה?
<shimi810> נסה את זה: http://squidsrants.blogspot.com/2010/11/pidgin-msn-and-other-protocols.html
<shimi810> amsn? לדעתי אין לו תמיכה בעברית בכלל...
<barbur> וואי אני ואנגלית לא חברים כ"כ טובים
<nady> שלום
<Ddorda> ‏nady: היי
<Ddorda> ‏אני רואה שהסתדרת עם העברית
<nady> כן
<nady> צריך להיתרגל קשה
<kosherpup> אהלן
<nady> מי פה
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: היי
<avi1333> מישהו מכיר תוכנה טובה לפריצת קובץ ווינראר עם סיסמא?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אני מכיר ל־zip
<Ddorda> ‏שנייה אני אבדוק לך
<avi1333> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<avi1333> לא חייב דווקא ללינוקס(זה בשביל חבר שלי שהוא משתמש ווינדוס)
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333: fcrackzip
<Ddorda> ‎sudo apt-get install fcrackzip
<avi1333> סבבה אחי תודה רבה:)
<avi1333> היא גם לקבצי ראר?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: שים לב שזאת לא תוכנה גרפית
<Ddorda> ‏אלא טקסטואלית
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<avi1333> אה סבבה מצויין תודה רבה:) לט חייב גראפי אני כבר יסתדר:D
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. בעצם לא בטוח
<Ddorda> ‏רגע
<avi1333> אה סבבה...
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333: For rar cracking try run midnight commander, enter the rar archive lika a folder, and and then copy files from rar anywhere you like.
<Ddorda> ‎sudo apt-get install mc
<Ddorda> ‎mc - Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager
<Ddorda> ‏עזר?
<avi1333> אני ינסה עוד מעט
<avi1333> תודה אחי:)
<Ddorda> ‏בכיף
<avi1333> Ddorda היום הייתי בישיבה שיכנעתי עוד כמה אנשים לעבור לאובנטו:)
<avi1333> יום רביעי אני הולך לעשות להם התקנות:D
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אדיר לאללה
<avi1333> לשים להם KDE כדי שיהיה להם מעבר קל יותר?
<nicoco> לעזאזל עם בזק :S
<nicoco> הבטיחו לי לפני סוכות שעוד כמה שבועות יהיה לי NGN
<nicoco> ועד עכשיו זה לא זז לשום מקום :\
<kosherpup> חחח אבי אתה מסיונר
<nady> akuo
<nady> שלום
<nicoco> שלום
<kosherpup> כל הדפדפנים חוץ מכרום לא זזים לי
<nady> איך מורידים פה
<nady> איך משלימים הורדה
<kosherpup> פה?
<nady> לדוגמא סקייפ
<kosherpup> מה זה פה?
<nady> אובנטו
<nady> איפה נמיצא כל מה שהורדתי
<kosherpup> באיזה שפה האובונטו שלך?
<nady> אנגלית
<nicoco> Applications > Ubuntu Software Center באנגלית
<kosherpup> לא בתקיית המשתמש>Downloads
<nady> איפה?
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> מה שהורדת
<nicoco> תכנס לתקיית הבית
<nady> לא מוצא
<nicoco> Places > Home
<nicoco> Downloads
<nicoco> צריכה להיות שם תיקייה כזאת^
<kosherpup> ניקו היה לך בעיות עם פייפוקס?
<nicoco> אני לא משתמש בפיירפוקס
<kosherpup> אה
<nicoco> דפדפן שמן לי מדי
<kosherpup> איזה אתה משתמש?
<nicoco> אפילו שהוא הכי טוב, כרום יותר נוח לי
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> כרום לא פחות טוב
<nicoco> תלוי
<nady> איפה שורת הפקודה
<kosherpup> רק לUTF-8 פיירפוקס יותר טוב
<nicoco> יש כאן גם כמה עקרונות
<nicoco> כרום סטוקרים רציניים
<kosherpup> כן אז יש איזה גירסת כרום לא זוכר מה שמו
<kosherpup> שבלי כל המעקבים
<nicoco> nady - Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<Ddorda> ‏nady: שזה בעברית: יישומים > עזרים > מסוף
<nicoco> הוא עבר לאנגלית
<shimi810> ‏kosherpup: כרומיום
<kosherpup> האמת שאפילו שאני דובר אנגלית אובונטו בעיברית הרבה יותר נוח לשימוש
<nicoco> וואלה? כרומיום לא עוקבים אחרינו?
<kosherpup> 	
<kosherpup> shimi810 גם בזה יש את המעקבים
<shimi810> ‏ברצינות?..
<kosherpup> ככה שמעתי
<nicoco> מן הסתם...
<nicoco> הוא התכוון לגרסא ספציפית
<nicoco> לא?
<kosherpup> שניה אני אבדוק מה שם הגירסה של הכרום שאין בו מעקבים
<kosherpup> http://www.srware.net/en/software_srware_iron_download.php
<Hoborg> Title: SRWare Iron - The Browser of the Future
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: אל תאמים לכל מה שמספרים
<Ddorda> ‏המפתח של Iron הוא סתם איזה תאב תהילה אחד
<Ddorda> ‏שבעיקר מנסה להרוויח כסף מהשקרים שלו
<nicoco> תגידו, יש איזה סקריפט לאקסצ'אט שמראה את המהירות גלישה?
<kosherpup> Ddorda  אז זה שטויות שכרום יש בו יותר מעקבים מדפדפן רגיל?
<nicoco> kosherpup - לא
<nicoco> זה שתויות שבאיירון יש פחות מכרום
<kosherpup> ניקו שמעתי שיש שטוענים שזה שטויות
<kosherpup> שבכרוםיש יותר מעקבים
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> שטויות*
<nicoco> נו, ברור
<nicoco> כרום הם הכי סטוקרים
<nicoco> אבל איירון מבוסס על כרום, ומוסר מידע באותה מידה
<nicoco> זה מה שדור אומר
<kosherpup> שומע
<kosherpup> צריך לעקור את הסטוקריות מהאינטרנט
<nicoco> בלתי אפשרי
<kosherpup> נכון
<kosherpup> בעיה
<kosherpup> האמת זה כן אפשרה
<kosherpup> אפשרי
<kosherpup> ע"י איפשור לכל גולש יותר מIP 1 בו זמנית
<nicoco> בלאגן
<Ddorda> ‏לא הבנתם אותי נכון
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא טוען שאיירון מוסר מידע באותה מידה
<kosherpup> כן אבל הרווח גדול כולל שרתי FTP גדולים
<kosherpup> אלא
<nicoco> אלא שמי שמוכר את איירון הוא סתם רודף בצע רמאי?
<Ddorda> ‏אני טוען שכרומיום לא מוסר מידע בכלל, כרום מוסר מעט מאוד, וגם זה רק מידע לסטטיסטיקות של גוגל
<Ddorda> ‏ומה שהסירו באיירון זה באמת שטויות
<Ddorda> ‏תקראו את השינויים שהוא עשה
<kosherpup> אה אז כרומיום טוב?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<nicoco> נו, כולם בחרדת רדיפה
<nicoco> וכולם משתמשים בפייסבוק
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: ידוע
<nicoco> :\
<kosherpup> כן פייסבוק  זה אסון
<Ddorda> ‏כרומיום זה קוד פתוח. אם אתה פוחד אתה מוזמן לקרוא את הקוד, הוא כתוב מאוד פשוט ומתועד מצוין
<kosherpup> חחח שאני אידע לקרוא קוד אני אתעסק בלכתוב לעצמי דפדפן
<nicoco> לא אתה לא
<kosherpup> ני צוחק
<nicoco> על מוזיליה ועל כרום עובדים אלפי אם לא מליוני אנשים :\
<nicoco> ועל אקספלורר לא ברור מי עובד, אבל מספר מוגבל למדי
<nicoco> חרא של דפדפן
<kosherpup> וגם אנשים שמעונינים בכסף שלך
<Ddorda> ‏תכל׳ס אני סומך עם אופרה למרות שזה קוד סגור
<Ddorda> ‏היחידים שהם בסדר מעולם הקוד הסגור
<Ddorda> ‏הם מתנהגים כמו קוד פתוח
<Ddorda> ‏רק בלי לשחרר את הקוד
<kosherpup> אופרה זה ממש טוב
<kosherpup> מבחינת מהירות
<Ddorda> ‏יש להם בלוג מפתחים, יש להם מקום לדווח באגים
<nicoco> אופרה הם סבבה, אבל אני לא הכי אוהב אותם
<Ddorda> ‏והם מוציאים גרסה לכל פלטפורמה שקיימת פחות או יותר
<Ddorda> ‏כולל סלולארי וכד׳
<nicoco> כאילו, אם זה לבחור דפדפן קוד סגור, זה אופרה
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, אופרה גם חצי תואמים את IE
<nicoco> ספארי גם כן די עקום
<kosherpup> עשו סקר בpuppylinux ויצא שכולם אוהבים אופרה וכולם מתעסקים במחשבים ישנים ואם אופרה הכי מהיר במחשבים ישנים זה אומר שזה באמת טוב
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר, אתרים שלא עומדים בתקנים נראים שם יורת טוב מבפיירפוקס
<nicoco> לא התנסיתי בו הרבה זמן, מצד שני
<nicoco> מה אתם אומרים על מידורי?
<kosherpup> נחמד אבל חסרים בו אופציות
<avi1333> אופרה עובד טוב ע ללינוקס?
<avi1333> יותר טוב מכרום?
<nicoco> תלוי איך אתה מסתכל על זה
<nicoco> אני מציע לך לנסות ולראות
<kosherpup> ברוב לינוקס כן אבל לא באובונטו
<kosherpup> מישום באובונטו זה לאט
<kosherpup> מישום מה
<avi1333> אה:S באמת מוזר...
<kosherpup> אבל אולי יש לזה פיתרון
<avi1333> יכול להיות,אני ינסה לברר על זה
<kosherpup> בא לי לנסות kubuntu
<kosherpup> בחיים לא עבדתי על KDE וזה נראה סבבה לגמרי
<avi1333> אני לא אהבתי ממש איך שנראה kde:S
<avi1333> יותר מידיי דומה לווינדוס:S
<kosherpup> וואלה?
<avi1333> ראיתי תמונות,לא בדקתי את זה אבל לפי התמונות לא אהבתי
<kosherpup> ני מסתכל עכשיו
<avi1333> סבבה...
<shimi810> !logs
<Hoborg> shimi810: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<kosherpup> יש דימיון
<nicoco> כן, גם אני לא אהבתי
<nicoco> מחכה את ווינדוס
<avi1333> הבנתי גם שהוא די כבד
<nicoco> בהחלט
<kosherpup> כבד זאת אומרת לאט?
<nicoco> כמו גנום, אם לא יותר
<nicoco> דורש יותר משאבים מהמערכת
<kosherpup> אני משתמש גנום
<nicoco> http://www.linuxnov.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/aLinux-desktop1.png
<avi1333> נראה לי שהוא יותר כבד מגנום
<nicoco> זה פשוט חיכוי של ווינדוס
<nicoco> אני לא רואה כאן משהו אחר
<kosherpup> הסיבה שאני רוצה KDE כי יש לו סבבה של אפליקציות
<kosherpup> יש איזה סביבת עבודה אחרת שיכולה להפעיל אפליקציות KDE?
<nicoco> גנום יכול להפעיל את רובן
<kosherpup> אני אבדוק כי יש תוכנת UMTS לKDE
<kosherpup> ואני צריך UMTS GUI
<avi1333> זזתי אנשים שיהיה לילה טוב
<kosherpup> גמלך
<avi1333> תודה רבה להתראות
<New2> היי מה קורה?
<New1> הי
<New1> Ddorda ?
<New1> Ddorda אתה פה ?
<New1> מישהו פה יכול לעזור לי עם התקנת אובונטו ?
<New1> אני מאוד אשמח :)
<asw3> NEXT NEXT NEXT
<asw3> גמרנו
<asw3> עברו 10 דקות ויש מערכת
<New1> כן ברור אני יודע
<New1> אבל במקרה שלי זה לא ככה
<New1> לצערי אני עדיין  צריך את MS
<New1> ווינדוס 7
<New1> ולכן אני צריך לעשות דואל בוט
<asw3> נו מה הבעיה
<asw3> תיצור מחיצה ריקה
<asw3> ותתקין עליה
<asw3> יהיה דואל אוטומטי
<New1> אוקי וזה לא יגרום שום נזק לבוט לודר של ווינדוס ?
<asw3> לא
<New1> אוקי אז עכשיו איך אני בדיוק מתקין
<New1> אגב זה מחשב נייד
<asw3> אותו דבר בדיוק
<New1> והוא כבר מוכן ומזומן
<asw3> רק בוחר מחיצה אחרת
<New1> אוקי
<New1> אני לוחץ עכשיו על להתקין אובנוטו
<New1> אני עכשיו לוחץ על הבא
<New1> עכשיו יש לי 3 אפשרויות להתקין
<New1> זה לצד זה, למחוק ולהשתמש עם כל הדיסק, וידני
<New1> איזה מהם ?
<asw3> ידני
<New1> אוקי מה עכשיו ?
<asw3> נו תבחר את המחיצה שהכנת
<New1> אגב אני מתקין 10.10
<New1> אוקי יש לי 3 מחיצות של NTFS
<New1> ואחד של EXT4
<New1> ועוד אחד של linu-swap
<New1> מה אני צריך לעשות ?
<New1> ואני לא הכנתי עדיין מחיצה
<New1> asw3 ?
<asw3> אז איך בדיוק אתה רוצה להתקין?
<New1> על מחיצה נפרדת
<New1> כמובן
<asw3> אבל אתה אומר שאין לך מחיצה
<New1> אוקי אני יסביר לך בקצרה אוקי?
<New1> לפני כמה שעות דור הדריך אותי קצת על ההתקנה
<New1> הכנסתי את הדיסק של אובונטו 10.10 והתחלתי להתקין
<New1> הוא אמר לי לבחור באפשרות של : להתקין זה לצד זה
<New1> האפשרות  הראשונה
<New1> והתקנתי
<New1> אבל בסוף ההתקנה זה פתאום עשה לי בעיה ונתקע
<New1> אז דור אמר לי להיכנס ללייב סידי וליצור מחיצה
<New1> עם איזו תוכנה של לינוקס בלייב סידי
<New1> אבל פתאום הוא אמר לי שבעצם אין צורך
<asw3> לא יצרת מחיצה?
<New1> ופשוט אני יכול כמובן להעתיק את כל הדיסק על DOK
<New1> בווינדוס היתה לי רק מחיצה אחת
<New1> C:
<New1> זהו
<New1> 500G
<New1> אבל שהתקנתי את אובונטו והוא נתקע, ושהפעלתי את הלייב סידי אז שמתי לב שיש לי 3 מחיצות בדיסק של NTFS
<asw3> 3 ריקות?
<New1> ועוד מחיצה אחת שאובונטו בהתקנה יצרה עם עוד מחיצה של SWAP
<Ddorda> ‏New1: אתה לא צריך ליצור מחיצה כי היא כבר קיימת. אתה רק צריך לפרמט אותה במהלך ההתקנה
<New1> לא ריקות
<New1> היי דור
<Ddorda> ‏היי :)
<New1> חזרתי מהסידרוים
<New1> *סידורים
<Ddorda> ‏אני עוד שנייה זז לישון, אבל אני אעזור לך קצת
<New1> בכיף
<asw3> בעיקרון אתה צריך לפרמט אותן
<Ddorda> ‏New1: תפתח את ההתקנה ותגיע עד החלק של manually choose או משהו כזה
<asw3> swap+ext4\whatever
<New1> נכון אני בדיוק שם דור
<New1> עם DOK
<Ddorda> ‎New1: בחרת ב־manually?
<New1> אגב עם הדיסק און קיי עובד חלק
<New1> כן
<New1> דור כן
<New1> מה עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏עכשיו יש לך שם את רשימת המחיצות, נכון?
<New1> אני רוצה כמובן לפרמט את זה ל NTSF
<New1> נכון
<Ddorda> ‏תבחר את ה־swap ותסמן אותו כ־swap
<Ddorda> ‎(ב־mount)
<New1> איך אפשר לסמן אותו ?
<Ddorda> ‏פשוט ללחוץ עליו, לא?
<New1> אוקי בחרתי אותו עם לחיצה אחת בעכבר
<New1> מה עכשיו ?
<Ddorda> ‏עכשיו יש לך בחירת נק׳ עגינה?
<Ddorda> ‏mount או משהו כזה...
<Ddorda> ‎תבחר שם ב־Swap dile
<Ddorda> ‎file(
<New1> אין לי מושג על מה אתה מדבר
<New1> יש לי :Device, Type, Moun point, Format?, Size, Used
<New1> זה הכותרת
<Ddorda> ‎mount point
<New1> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏יש לך שם אפשרות swap?
<New1> מתחת לסוג
<New1> Type: swap
<New1> /dev/sda6 swap    2736MB 0 MB
<New1> זה מה שרשום לי שם
<Ddorda> ‏כן. מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏עכשיו תבחר את ext4
<Ddorda> ‎וב־mount point תסמן /
<Ddorda> ‏וב־format תסמן שכן
<New1> /dev/sda5   ext4       63228 MB   3176 MB
<Ddorda> ‏ואמרת לו לפרמט?
<New1> לא
<Ddorda> ‏תגיד לו לפרמט ולעשות אותו /
<New1> אגב ככה זה היה כשניכנסתי כבר לשם
<New1> ואני לא יכול לסמן פורמט
<New1> ושאני לוחץ על change אז זה נכנס לי לאיזה חלון  משלו
<New1> אז מה אני יעשה ?
<Ddorda> ‏חלון משלו?
<Ddorda> ‎אל תעשנ change
<New1> Edit partition
<Ddorda> ‏רק תסמן לפרמט את ext4
<New1> אוקי
<New1> אני לא יכול לסמן את זה
<Ddorda> ‏למה?
<New1> הוא לא נותן ללי
<Ddorda> ‏מה הוא כן נותן לך?
<New1> לא יודע
<New1> אפשרות למחוק
<New1> לשנות
<New1> ו Revert
<New1> אז מה אני אמור לעשות ?
<Ddorda> ‏הממ
<Ddorda> ‏שנייה
<New1> אוקי
<New1> רגע מה אתה עכשיו עושה נסיון עליך ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏אני מנסה להבין... —[
<Ddorda> ‏יש לך שם אינטרנט?
<New1> אה אוקי
<New1> לא
<Ddorda> ‏אפשרות לפרמט הוא כן נותן לך?
<New1> הוא נותן לי אפשרות להתקין עכשיו
<New1> חזרה
<New1> ויצאה
<Ddorda> ‏נראה לי מאוד חשוד סתם ככה להתקין
<New1> ואם אני לוחץ פעמיים על העכבר אז הוא נותן לי לערוך את המחיצה
<Ddorda> ‏בלי הגדרות
<Ddorda> ‏ובעריכה של המחיצה אתה יכול לבחור /?
<New1> כן
<New1> תעשה לי פינג שניה
<NewOne2> ping New1
<Ddorda> ‏לשניהם יש פינג מעולה
<NewOne2> אוקי
<NewOne2> כי אני שם לב קצת לדיליי
<New1> הכוונה לאגים
<New1> טוב אז מה עכשיו ?
<New1> אני רוצה כבר לסיים את ההתקנה המחורבנת הזאת
<New1> סלח לי על השפה
<Ddorda> ‏New1: ברור לי, אני מתפלא שזה כ״כ בעייתי
<New1> כן
<New1> האמת היא שכבר מתחיל להימאס לי ממחשבים
<Ddorda> ‏New1: אז בעריכה של המחיצה תגיד לו לפרמט ולעשות אותו /
<New1> כל כך הרבה בעיות
<Ddorda> ‏New1: בלי בעיות לא לומדים
<New1> רגע את מה לערוך ?
<New1> ברור
<Ddorda> ‎את ext4
<New1> אוקי
<New1> Usa os : do not use he partition
<New1> *Use
<New1> *Use as
<Ddorda> ‏New1: מה זה?
<Ddorda> ‏מאיפה זה מגיע?
<New1> זה מה שהיה כתוב לי
<New1> אגב תשמע האמת היא שזה נכון, אם לא היו לי מחשבים דפוקים עד עכשיו לא הייתי בכלל טכנאי מחשב
<Ddorda> ‏New1: רגע רגע רגע
<Ddorda> ‏New1: אתה יכול לתאר לי שוב את הרשימה?
<New1> ולא הייתי יודע מה זה אפילו NTFS
<New1> כן מההתקנה
<Ddorda> ‏יש לך 3 מחיצות NTFS
<New1> *מההתחלה
<Ddorda> ‎/dev/sda ותחתיו /sda1 שהוא ext3?
<Ddorda> ‎ext4*
<New1> sda1(ntfs) sda2 (ntfs) sda3 (ntfs) sda5 (ext4) sda (lknux-swap)
<New1> *linux-swap
<New1> /dev/sda
<New1>  /dev/sda1   ntfs    14896 MB    14003 MB
<New1>  /dev/sda2   ntfs    104 MB    35 MB
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-23
<New1>  /dev/sda3   ntfs    419164 MB    387183 MB
<New1>  /dev/sda5   ext4    63228 MB    3176 MB
<New1>  /dev/sda6   swap    2736 MB    0 MB
<New1> וזהו הרשימה הסתיימה
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי
<New1> :)
<Ddorda> ‏תסמן את ext4 לפירמוט
<New1> אני ייצין בזאת
<Ddorda> ‏ואז תלחץ על הכפתור change
<New1> שאי אפשר ולא מסומן ב Mount point  and    Format?  כלום
<New1> אי אפשר לסמן פירמוט
<Ddorda> ‏אין לך תיבה כזאת?
<New1> אבל אם אני לוחץ על זה פעמיים אז נפתח לי חלון של EDIT
<New1> יש לי תיבה כזאת
<New1> אבל אני לא יכול לסמן אותה
<New1> אתה יודע כאילו אין לי הרשאות לזה
<New1> משהו דומה
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אז פשוט תערוך אותה
<Ddorda> ‏ותבחר את /
<New1> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‎Mount point: /
<New1> את מה לבחור ?
<Ddorda> ‎ב־EXT4
<New1> אין לי שם אפשרות לבחור כלום
<Ddorda> ‏לא הבנת
<Ddorda> ‏ext4 מסומן?
<New1> לא
<Ddorda> ‏לחיצה אחת על השורה שלו (sda5) כדי לסמן אותו
<New1> אה קודם לסמן את EXT4 שבראש הרשימה ?
<New1> אוקי סימנתי אותו
<kosherpup> מצאתי תיעודים של שיחות שהיו פה לפני חודשים באינטרנט
<New1> עכשיו ?
<Ddorda> ‏New1: עכשו תלחת על הכפתור change
<New1> אוקי זה פתח לי את EDIT
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: איזה סוג של שיחות ואיפה?
<Ddorda> ‏New1: עכשיו יש שני דברים שמעניינים אותנו
<New1> אוקי מה הם ?
<Ddorda> ‎Use as
<Ddorda> ‎EXT4
<kosherpup> חיפשתי מילות מפתח שכללו את המילה IRC
<Ddorda> ‎Mount Point: /
<New1> רגע איך אני בוחר דווקא NTFS ?
<Ddorda> ‏למה אתה צריך NTFS?
<kosherpup> וזה עלה לי בגוגל
<kosherpup> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2010/07/31/%23ubuntu-il.html
<Hoborg> Title: /srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2010/07/31/#ubuntu-il.log
<New1> בשביל שאני יוכל גם בווינדוס לגשת לשם
<Ddorda> ‏ואני לא בטוח שדרך ההתקנה של אובונטו אפשר לבחור ב־NTFS. זאת טכנולוכיה של מיקרוסופט
<Ddorda> ‏יש דרכים לגשת גם בלי NTFS
<New1> חחחח אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏(דרופבוקס, SSH או ftp
<New1> דרך ווינדוס ?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<New1> אוקי
<kosherpup> אפשר לבחור בהתקנה של בNTFS
<New1> לא משנה גם ככה אני רואה שאי אפשר לבחור את זה
<shimi810> ‏kosherpup: שם נשמרים הלוגים של כל חדרי אובונטו, אנחנו אחד מהם.
<Ddorda> ‏אי אפשר לבחור את ext4?
<New1> אוקי עכשיו סימנתי EXT4
<kosherpup> אה וואלה
<shimi810> !logs
<New1> ו /
<Hoborg> shimi810: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Ddorda> ‏מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏New1: מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏לשמור
<New1> תודה :)
<kosherpup> הכל מתועד:)
<Ddorda> ‏New1: כלומר OK
<Ddorda> ‏New1: ויאללה, להמשיך
<New1> מה עם Format the partinon ?
<Ddorda> ‏New1: אם אתה יכול — אחלה
<Ddorda> ‏אם, כמו שאמרת, אי אפשר
<Ddorda> ‏אז לא נורא
<New1> עכשיו אפשר
<Ddorda> ‏רגע
<Ddorda> ‎swap
<Ddorda> ‏מסומן?
<New1> כנראה בגלל שסימנתי את סוג הפירמוט
<New1> אז הוא איפשר לי
<New1> חחחחחחחחח   איזה כיף מנסיון לומדים
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני רואה ממה ששלחת לי שהשימוש של sda6 זה swap
<Ddorda> ‏כן?
<New1> אוקי עכשיו לעשות אותו הדבר על SWAP ?
<New1> נכון
<Ddorda> ‏אז לא צריך לשנות
<New1> אז לערוך אותו ?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Hero> Ddorda - עדיין אין תשובה לשאלה
<New1> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏להמשיך הלאה!
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: ?
<New1> Install Now ?
<Hero> עם ג'נטו
<Hero> כאילו
<Hero> בwhatsu
<Hero> p
<New1> זהו להתקין ?
<New1> דור?
<Ddorda> ‏New1: כן
<Ddorda> !!
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<New1> תודה
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: הממ
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר לינק לשאלה?
<Hero> Ddorda - כאילו רשמו כל מיני דברים
<Hero> Ddorda - http://whatsup.co.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=356704#356704
<Hero> ינעל הג'נטו
<New1> דור
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: למה כ״כ חשוב לך ג׳נטו?
<New1> בשעה 02:11:03 התחלתי עם ההתקנה
<Ddorda> ‏New1: סבבה
<New1> אתה תיזכור את זה ?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<New1> אני לא טועה נכון ?
<New1> אוקי זהו סיים אני חושב
<asw3> Ddorda, אתה עדיין פה או שאתה הולך לישון
<asw3> ?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: עוד מעט
<New1> Ready when ou are...
<New1> זה מה שזה רושם לי עכשיו
<New1> דור מה הכוונה ?
<New1> Ddorda ?
<New1> מה זה אומר ?
<Ddorda> ‏New1: רגע אני אראה על מה אתה מדבר
<New1> אוקי
<New1> אגב במיקלדת אמרת לי לבחור israel israel נכון ?
<asw3> דור אפשר לגרום לאיכס צט לפתוח אתר כמו יוטיוב בדפדפן מסויים
<asw3> ?
<New1> ולא TIRO או משהו אחר
<Ddorda> ‏New1: כן
<Ddorda> ‎Israel Israel
<New1> למה יוטיוב נותן לך אפשרות כזאת ?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: אני מניח שכן
<New1> אוק דור
<New1> *י
<asw3> כי יש לי בעיה עם פלאש
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: בהגדרות דפדפן
<asw3> אז פתרתי אותה עם שני דפדפנים
<New1> לא יודע מה קרה עכשיו אבל זה עוד הפעם נתקע
<Hero> asw3 - גם לי יש את החרא הזה
<Hero> אז אני מרמה כמו כולם
<Hero> [;
<asw3> התקנתי 2 דפדפנים חחח
<asw3> אחד פתוח קבוע
<asw3> והשני נפתח ונסגר
<New1> לי יש כרגע 4 דפדפנים
<New1> IE, FF, Chrome, Safari
<Hero> New1 - די להגזים :S
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: באיזה דפדפן אתה רוצה?
<New1> אני לא מגזים חחח :)
<asw3> כרומיום
<Hero> Ddorda - לי גם יש בעיה עם הפלאש בשועל
<asw3> הבעיה היא בכל הדפדפנים
<asw3> צריך לסגור אותם לגמרי
<asw3> ואז להפעיל שוב
<New1> רגע אמרתי ספארי
<New1> טעות
<New1> אח שלי כנראה מחק את זה
<asw3> Ddorda, יש אפשרות כזאתי בדפדפן?
<asw3> פיי
<asw3> זה יעשה לי חיים קלים
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: כן
<Ddorda> ‏אפשר
<Ddorda> ‏מצאתי
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי, לך ל־
<Ddorda> ‎Settings > Advanced > URL handlers
<New1> וואוו מגניב
<New1> דור אולי תפסיק עם העצות האלו בבקשה !!!!!!
<asw3> רגע איפה אתה נמצא בשועל או בכרומיום
<asw3> ?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: גם וגם
<Ddorda> ‏תלוי למה
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: אתה יודע מה למלא שם או לעזור לך?
<Hero> Ddorda - על מה המדובר?
<New1> אני עוד לא משתמש הרבה באובנטו ואני אני נורא מאוהב בזה וזה גורם לי לקנות חחחחחחחחחח :) :) :)
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: ?
<asw3> אני מחפש איפה יש setting
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: תפריט למעלה
<New1> פשוט יש בזה הכל מכל
<New1> בכל
<Ddorda> ‎Xchat | View | Server | Settings
<Ddorda> ‏מזהה?
<Hero> Ddorda - יש דרך לסדר את הפלאש בשועל?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: מה הבעיה עם פלאש בשועל?
<asw3> אממ יש preferences
<Hero> Ddorda - כנס ליוטוב ותראה
<Hero> הוא נתקע
<Hero> והוא חולה !
<asw3> אנחנו מדברים על כרומיום?
<New1> *לקנאות
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אצלי אין בעיות
<Hero> בטוח?
<asw3> אה על האיכס צט
<asw3> אממ שניה
<Ddorda> ‎asw3: על Xchat
<Hero> כשאתה נכנס לקישור הכל רץ.?
<Hero> :/
<New1> טוב ההתקנה נתקעה לי שוב אני חושב
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אהא
<asw3> אממ אתה מוכן לרשום לי מה אני צריך לערוך?
<Ddorda> ‏New1: פשוט תשאיר את זה ללילה או משהו, לא נראה לי הגיוני שזה נתקע סתם ככה בשנייה האחרונה
<asw3> כאילו את הפקודות?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: כן
<Hero> Ddorda - עשית משהו בנידון?או שזה ככה קרה?אצלי זה דפוק ה' ישמור
<Ddorda> ‏נכנסת לאן שאמרתי?
<asw3> כן
<New1> ללילה ???? חחחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: נולד אצלי ככה
<New1> :P
<New1> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: תלחת על New
<asw3> Hero, תנסה להפעיל את הדפדן מחדש
<asw3> k
<Hero> Ddorda - אין מצב
<Hero> אצלי הוא התחיל להשתגע אחרי השידרוג
<New1> asw3 תלחץ עליי חחח :)
<Hero> אולי נעשה reinstall?
<Hero> asw3 - לא עזר
<asw3> איזה פלאש מותקן אצלך
<asw3> ?
<shimi810> ‏New1: יש לך שם לחצן פתיחה להצגת חלונית מסוף למטה, בדוק שם שזה באמת לא תקוע
<New1> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‎asw3: "Add New" > Name: Open with Chromium, Command: chromium-browser 'openURL(%s)' > Save
<New1> האמת היא ששמתי לב לזה רק אני לא יודע מה זה
<Hero> Ddorda-  איזה גירסה השועל שלך?ואיזה גירסה הפלאש?
<asw3> אממ אבל אפשר לעשות שרק יוטיוב יפתח עם כרומיום
<asw3> ?
<asw3> אה הנה
<Hero> Ddorda - http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/
<asw3> יש בכפתור
<asw3> Ddorda, TY
<Ddorda> ‎Mozilla Firefox 3.6.13pre, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2010 mozilla.org
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: עובד כמו שרצית?
<New1> כרגע רשום: Nov 23 02:17:01 ubuntu CRON[ 12509]: (root) CMD (     cd / && run-parts  --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<New1> מילה במילה
<New1> :(
<asw3> * chromium-browser :Unknown command
<New1> מה זה אומר ?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: אתה עם כרום אולי?
<New1> Ddorda , shimi810
<New1> ?
<Ddorda> ‏ולא עם כרומיום?
<shimi810> ‏New1: וזה נתקע על זה או ממשיך לרוץ?
<Ddorda> ‏New1: זה לא אומר הרבה :P
<asw3> כרומיום..
<New1> זה עדיין על זה
<Ddorda> ‎asw3: לך למסוף ותכתוב chromium-browser
<Ddorda> ‏פועל?
<asw3> כן
<New1> בקיצור זה לא רץ
<New1> תקוע
<Ddorda> ‏New1: כמו שאמרתי.. זה לא אומר כלום
<New1> אוקי
<asw3> שניה
<New1> :)\
<asw3> נראה לי לא שמתי טוב
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: מוזר.. תבדוק שאין איזה רווח מיותר או משהו
<shimi810> ‏New1: תן לזה עוד כמה דקות. אם לא, אז יש לי רק מחשבה על משהו לא תקין בהורדה של אובונטו
<New1> טוב אני עומד לראות פה איזה סידרה עכשיו
<New1> בהורדה של אובטנו?
<Hero> Ddorda - My - FireFox 3.6.13
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: זה דיסק מקורי
<Hero> אולי זה קשור?
<New1> אני מתקין את זה מהדיסק המקורים
<Hero> והפלאש מעודכן עד הסוף
<New1> ואני לא עושה כרגע עידכון מהאינטרנט
<shimi810> ‏New1: איך הכנסת את אובונטו לדיסק און קי?
<Hero> Ddorda - להתקין מחדש את השועל.
<New1> זה 10.10
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: Shockwave Flash
<Ddorda> ‎Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<New1> דרך איזו תוכנה שדור המליץ
<shimi810> ‏שנמצאת במערכת?
<New1> ואגב אותו הדבר קרה לי גם כשהתקנתי את זה דרך הדיסק
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: כן
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, חבר׳ה, אני זז לישון
<Ddorda> ‏יש לימודים מחר
<New1> חחחחח איזה מגניב עונים פה את התשובות שלי במקומי
<New1> אוקי דור
<New1> תודה רבה רבה
<Ddorda> ‏New1: בכיף, אני מקווה שעד הבוקר זה יסיים בהצלחה
<New1> היית לי לעזרה היום יותר מידיי ושוב תודה
<New1> אוקי אני ישאיר את זה עד הבוקר
<New1> אגב
<Ddorda> ‏שוב בכיף :)
<asw3> openurl%28http//www.mozilla.com/en-US/plugincheck/)
<asw3> זה פותח
<asw3> ומוסיף את ה-
<New1> אני יכול להשאיר את המסוף הזה פתוח ?
<New1> כן דור ?
<asw3> openurl%28
<New1> זה לא יהיה בעיה ?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: שים לב מה כתבת שם
<asw3> !chromium-browser -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<shimi810> ‏New1: כן
<asw3> ניסיתי לשנות
<asw3> כי בלי ה- !
<Ddorda> ‏New1: אין בעיה
<asw3> הוא בכלל לא פתח את הדפדן
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: טעות
<asw3> הדפדפן
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: בלי remote ובלי !
<New1> Ddorda לילה טוב שינה מתוקה וחלומות נעימים
<New1> :)
<asw3> בלי זה הוא לא פתוח
<asw3> פותח
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר שלי זה כן פותח...
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, אני זז לישון, אם לא תסתדר בלילה אני אעזור לך מחר
<Ddorda> ‏ליל״‏ט חבר׳ה
<New1> למרות שזה מחשב נייד והייתי רוצה שהוא יישן בלילה אבל לא משנה :)\
<Ddorda> ‏היה כיף היום
<New1> לילה טוב
<New1> גם לי :)
<asw3> הוא כותב * chromium-browser :Unknown command
<shimi810> ‏New1: הפעלת את התוכנה לדיסק און קי על לייב סידי? (מתוך הדיסק)
<New1> ייאאלה זזתי לבנתיים לראות איזה סידרה
<New1> כן שימי
 * Ddorda sleeps... zZz
<asw3> !opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<asw3> זה הדוגמא שהוא נותן
<asw3> מוזר
<New1> אגב אני לא יראה את ההודעות שלכם
<New1> אז מי שרוצה לשלוח לי הודעה מוזמן דרך הפרטי ככה אני שמוע צליל באמצע הצפיה
<New1> ביי בנתיים חברה
<New1> ביי שימי :)
<shimi810> ‏New1: נראה לי שזאת הבעיה, הייתה לי גם בעיה כזאת. אם זה לא יעזור נמליץ לך על תוכנה אחרת
<shimi810> ‏ביי בינתיים
<New1> שוב שימי אני גם ניסיתי בהתחלה להתקין את זה דרך הדיסק
<Hero> Ddorda - אותו פלאש
<Hero> אז מה יכול להיות הבעיה
<New1> וזה נתקע באותו מקום שזה נתקע עכשיו
<New1> שעה שלמה
<Hero> אולי לעשות reinstall לFF?
<New1> +
<New1> טוב נדבר :)
<shimi810> ‏טוב, השאר עד הבוקר ונראה. יכול להיות שיש פישול בדיסק, אבל זה נדיר...
<New1> כן גם אני חשבתי על זה
<New1> דור שיכנע אותי להתקין 10.10
<asw3> שימי יש לך רעיון איך לסדר את הפקודה?
<New1> ולא 10.04
<New1> בכל מקרה אני ישאיר את זה עד מחר ונראה :)
<New1> ביי בנתיים בפעם האחרונה :) :) :) :) ): :)
<Hero> אולי לעשות reinstall לFF?
<Hero> Ddorda
<shimi810> ‏asw3: פקודה לאיקס צ'אט לפתוח את פיירפוקס? אני משתמש בפיירפוקס
<asw3> למשל
<asw3> למרות שאני צריך שהוא יפתח את כרומיום
<asw3> אבל כנראה משהו בסינטקס לא טוב
<asw3> chromium-browser 'openURL(%s)'
<asw3> תשנה את זה ל- firefox
<shimi810> ‎זה מה שנמצא אצלי: !/home/shimi/Software/firefox/firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)'
<asw3> מה נתת לו את כל הנתיב?
<shimi810> ‏שיהיה... :)
<asw3> תנסה חלקי
<asw3> נגיד רק firefox
<asw3> בלי כל הנתיב
<shimi810> ‏אם אני זוכר נכון, אני שיניתי רק את החלק של הנתיב שהיה ברירת מחדל (היה כתוב אופרה), אצלי זה נתיב, כמובן שאם יש פקודה קצרה אז מכניסים רק אותה
<asw3> זה מוסיף לי את ה- openurl%28
<asw3> אני לא מבין מה זה
<Hero> GN
<shimi810> ‏טוב, אין לי מושג, לא מצאתי משהו מועיל בגוגל... אולי זה באג (גם ב־ FAQ של xchat כתובה אותה פקודה כמו שאצלי ושצריכים להחליף לפקודה המפעילה את הדפדפן)...
<asw3> מוזר כי גם אצלי יש דוגמא כזאתי אבל ל- opera
<asw3> ואין לי אופרה
<shimi810> ‏כן, זו ברירת המחדל, מזה החלפתי לפיירפוקס אצלי את מה שצריך להחליף שם. אין שום שינוי בפקודה עצמה
<asw3> וזה עובד?
<shimi810> ‏אצלי כן
<asw3> מעניין מזה ה - openurl%28
<asw3> מעניין שעם firefox
<asw3> זה כן עובד
<asw3> אבל עם הכרומיום לא
<asw3> אולי בגלל המקף?
<shimi810> ‏איזו מקף?
<asw3> chromium-browser
<asw3> זה השם של התוכנה
<shimi810> ‏לא נראה לי.. זאת הפקודה להפעלת התוכנה...
<shimi810> ‏אם זה עושה בעיות אז הם בבעיה..
<asw3> מי זה הם
<asw3> ?
<shimi810> ‏מי שמפתח (וגם המשתמשים...)
<asw3> !chromium-browser -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)'   | !firefox -remote 'openURL(%s,new-tab)'
<asw3> אין פה הבדל
<asw3> רק בשם של התוכנה
<asw3> וזה באמת מוזר
<shimi810> ‏תנסה אולי להוציא את ה־ remote, אולי זה יעזור...
<shimi810> ‏למרות שגם זה בכלל לא אמור להשפיע..
<asw3> אממ אולי אני אנסה לתת לו נתיב מלא
<asw3> כמו שאתה עשית
<shimi810> ‏נסה, מה כבר יכול לקרות :) אגב, הנתיב שיש לי זה כי אני מפעיל פיירפוקס מתיקייה (לא ממנהל החבילות).
<asw3> אותו דבר
<asw3> זה בעצם מביא לאותו דבר
<shimi810> ‏דווח על זה באג, בטוח יעזרו לך עם זה
<asw3> אממ אני לא ממש מבין בדברים כאלה של דיווח באגים
<asw3> ובטח זה באנגלית אז זה יהיה יותר מסובך
<shimi810> ‏כן... וגם אני לפעמים מסתבך עם זה (ועם האנגלית המצ'וקמת שלי שתמיד כוללת עזרה ממתרגמים די גרועים)...
<shimi810> ‏ובינינו, אין לי מושג איך בכלל מצליחים להבין אותי...
<shimi810> ‎:)
<asw3> אממ הבעיה זה גם לנסח מה הבעיה
<asw3> לא רק האנגלית
<asw3> אני לא מבין יותר מידי בקטעים הטכניים
<New1> יאאלה לילה טוב חברים
<asw3> shimi810, יש לי הרגשה שהבאג בכרומיום
<asw3> כי אם בפייר פוקס זה עבד
<shimi810> ‏כן, גם לי יש הרגשה כזאת
<asw3> אי אפשר גם לדבג מה זה openurl%28
<asw3> ככה שזה דיי בעייתי
<asw3> איזה מבאס זה
<asw3> אפשר להתקין שועל נוסף?
<asw3> שיתפקד כדפדפן עזר?
<asw3> זה כזה מטומטם
<asw3> אבל עד שפלאש יעלמו
<asw3> זה יקח עוד הרבה זמן
<asw3> !chromium-browser '%s'
<asw3> גודל
<asw3> גדול
<asw3> :-P
<shimi810> ‏פועל?
<asw3> כן
<asw3> צריך למחוק את openurl
<asw3> מוזר אבל זה עובד
<shimi810> ‏זה עדיין באג, אבל העיקר שפועל :)
<asw3> אממ כן זה באג
<asw3> אבל במקרה פה היה אפשר לעקוף אותו
<shimi810> ‏"ביליתי" עד עכשיו בוויקי, ועכשיו הגיע לישון. לילה טוב
<nady> בוקר טוב
<nady> ?
<sultan2> guys, I need help with the iTunes website. I'm trying to get access to the episodes of 'Conspiracy Theory with Jesse Ventura' <http://ur1.ca/2eren> <http://ur1.ca/2ereq> according to the official website <http://www.trutv.com/shows/conspiracy_theory/index.html>, it is download-able but it seems that it is restricted in Israel (I'm using a damn iPhone) anyone from the USA?
<Hoborg> Title: ur1 Generator
<sultan2> אופס (אנגלית)
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: ?
<sultan2> האם אתם יכולים לברר עבורי אם קיימת לכם גישה לפודקסטים הבאים <http://ur1.ca/2eren> <http://ur1.ca/2ereq>
<Hoborg> Title: ur1 Generator
<Ddorda> ‏kלא
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<sultan2> אני מנסה לקבל גישה עם אייפון (טיפש-פון) אבל אני מקבל הודעת שגיאה
<sultan2> לא? (אנא נמק תשובתך)
<Ddorda> ‏sultan2: לא. הוא מבקש ממני אייטונז וןאין לי
<sultan2> אז שמאן דהוא ינסה עם אייטונז
<sultan2> trew1000
<sultan2> יש לך iTunes או iPhone
<sultan2> או כל מכשיר אחר שיכול להיכנס לבסיס המדיה של Apple iTunes
<sultan2> ?
<trew1000> שלוםן לך
<trew1000> אין לי מכשיר כזה
<trew1000> אני לי סמרטפון
<trew1000> אין*
<nady> בוקר טוב
<nady> יש מישהו
<Ddorda> ‏nady: בוקר אור
<nady> לא מצליח להתקין אובנטו בעלית המחשב מה ליבדוק?
<kosherpup> אהלן אני צריך עזרה
<barbur> מישהו פה מכיר את AMSN?
<sd> היי צהריים טובים
<Ddorda> ‏New0: היי
<Ddorda> ‏הסתדרת עם ההתקנה?
<New0> ההתקנה עדיין
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<New0> תקוע
<Ddorda> ‏וואו
<Ddorda> ‏הזוי לחלוטין, זה ממש מפתיע
<Ddorda> ‏אולי כדאי לחפש על זה בגוגל
<New0> או אולי כדאי שאני יתקין 10.04
<Ddorda> ‏רגע, אני חייב להבין באיזה חלק זה נתקע בדיוק
<New0> <New1> כרגע רשום: Nov 23 02:17:01 ubuntu CRON[ 12509]: (root) CMD (     cd / && run-parts  --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן, זה עדיין לא אומר הרבה
<New0> רק שהפעם הוא רשם את השעה של עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏אני מתכוון באיזה חלק של ההתקנה זה נתקע בדיוק
<New0> 16:17:01
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אני יודע דבר אחד שקורה לי משהו כזה במייקרוסופט אני יודע שלוקח לו זמן לחשוב
<Ddorda> !pb
<Ddorda> !pastebin
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://bit.ly/duZEAg
<New0> וכאלו דברים היו קוראים עם הצריבות של נירו אם אתה זוכר
<Ddorda> !remtc pastebin
<Ddorda> !removetc pastebin
<Ddorda> !deltc pastebin
<Ddorda> !deletetc pastebin
<New0> אבל שניסיתי את לינוקס אובונטו לא קרה לי כזה דבר אפילו פעם אחת אלא רק עכשיו
<Ddorda> !addtc pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/535566/
<New0> מה אתה מנסה לעשות דור ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן, כמו שאתה שם לב אני מופתע מהעניין
<Ddorda> ‏New0: סידרתי פקודה לבוט
<Ddorda> !pastebin
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://bit.ly/duZEAg
<New0> אני מופתע מהעניין אבל אתה כנראה בשוק מהעניין
<Ddorda> ‏לא ציינת עדיין באיזה חלק זה נתקע
<New0> אוו יופי אחלה פקודה
<New0> אגב זה מבוסס על מה שאני הצעתי ?
<New0> מאיפה אני יודע באיזה חלק ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מה אתה הצעת?
<Ddorda> ‏תגיד לי מה אתה רואה ;)
<New0> מה שאני יכול לעשות זה אולי להוריד את 10.10 ולהכניס אותו לדיסק
<New0> פקודות להובורג
<New0> שיעזרו לאנשים כמו מה שאתה עשית עכשיו
<New0> !pastebin
<Hoborg> New0: http://bit.ly/duZEAg
<New0> ככה אם מישהו מגיע שרוצה לכתוב משהו אז נותנים לו את הלינק הזה
<New0> בקיצור לא משנה אני חושב שאני יוריד את הדיסק מהאינרנט ויבדוק
<New0> מה אתה אומר?
<Ddorda> ‏אתה יכול
<Ddorda> ‏אבל לא אמרת לי איפה זה נתקע!!
<New0> אני לא יודע איפה זה נתקע
<New0> לקראת הסוף
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מה רואים במסך?
<New0> Install     Who are you?        ופרטים שלי
<New0> סיסמא ....
<New0> וקו למטה כתם
<New0> *כתום
<Ddorda> ‏New0: שנייה אני אחפש את המסך הזה...
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏חבל שאין לך אפשרות לשלוח לי תמונות מסך, זה היה חוך הרבה זמן לשנינו
<New0> אני יבדוק מה אני יכול לעשות בעניין
<Ddorda> ‏New0: הכנסת שם משתמש וססמה?
<avihay> Ddorda: New0: http://imagebin.ca/
<Ddorda> ‏אולי זה לא נתקע אלא פשוט לא מילאת את הכל כמו שצריך?
<New0> כן הכנסתי
<Ddorda> ‏avihay: הבעיה היא שאין לו גישה במחשב ההוא לאינטרנט
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ומה הוא אמר על הססמה?
<Ddorda> ‏too weak או משהו כזה?
<avihay> oh...
<Ddorda> ‏avihay: אבל תודה בכל מקרה
<Ddorda> ‎;)
<New0> על הראשון: Fair password   על השני: V
<New0> והוא לא נותן לי ללחוץ על Forward
<shimi810> ‏נראה שיש בעיה בססמה... נסה אחרת
<Ddorda> ‏New0: וכל הפרטים מלאים?
<New0> כן
<Ddorda> ‏בשם המחשב ושם המשתמש כתבת רק באנגלית באותיות קטנות?
<New0> לא
<New0> את השם כתבתי בקטנות
<New0> שם של המחשב אותו הדבר
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אז למה לא?
<New0> משתמש עם גדול וקטן
<Ddorda> ‏זאת הסיבה לדעתי
<New0> וסיסמא
<Ddorda> ‏תכתוב רק בקטן
<Ddorda> ‏סיסמה לא משנה
<Ddorda> ‏יכול קטן/גדול, לא קריטי בססמה
<New0> מה רק בקטן?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: רק אותיות קטנות בשם המשתמש
<New0> למה ?
<Ddorda> ‏כי ככה זה עובד בלינוקס, לא משתמשים באותיות גדולות בשם המשתמש
<New0> WTF
<New0> כל שניה אני לא יודע מה קורה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: בכללי לא נהוג להשתמש באותיות גדולות בלינוקס, משום שיש הבדל בין אותיות גדולות וקטנות לעומת ווינדוז ו־DOS
<Ddorda> ‏ששם אין הבדל
<Ddorda> ‏זהו? פועל?
<New0> האמת היא שזה נתן לי עכשיו ללחוץ על הבא
<New0> אבל כיביתי את המחשב
<Ddorda> ‎?!
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Ddorda> ‏מה?!@?1
<Ddorda> ‏למה?
<Ddorda> ‎:(
<Ddorda> ‏באמצע התקנה?
<New0> כן
<New0> כי זה עיצבן אותי
<New0> אני כבר עצבנתי עם השטויות האלו
<New0> לולא הייתי יודע את החוק הזה לא הייתי מסתבך עם זה
<New0> אני פשוט מתוסכל מזה
<Ddorda> ‎=\
<New0> תשמע אני יכול שוב לעשות את כל ההתקנה אבל לא יודע אני פשוט אין לי חשק עכשיו ממש
<arye> ערב טוב
<shimi810> ‏New0: חבל שכיבית את המחשב, עוד קצת וההתקנה הייתה מסתיימת...
<New0> שימי אתה רציני ?
<arye> אפשר לשאול שאלה?
<New0> לא צריך לשאול שאלה בשביל לשאול שאלה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן
<New0> פשוט תשאל :)
<Ddorda> ‏היה לך עוד איזה שתי דקות.. משהו כזה
<Ddorda> ‏וזה היה רק המתנה
<arye> איך הכי יעיל לסדרן את הכונן הקשיח אם יש לי דואל בוט
<arye> הכוונה
<arye> איפה לשים את הקבצים שישמשו אותי בשתי מהערכות
<arye> נניח
<arye> תמונות מוזיקה מסמכים וכו'
<arye> האם בכונן שלישי
<arye> או בכונן של ןינדווס?
<arye> *וינדווס
<arye> הכוונה מחיתה כמובן
<arye> לא כונן
<arye> סליחה
<arye> *מחיצה
<arye> תודה מראש
<New0> אוקי את זה תודה שאמרתי לי 2 דקות אבל אני עוד יותר מבואס :( :L)
<New0> arye אני יש לי כונן (מחיצה) שלמה של כל הדברים האלו
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אתה יכול לעשות את זה פעם אחרונה, עכשיו אתה יודע איך עושים הכל ותסיים את זה תוך כמה דקות
<shimi810> ‏arye: מחיצה נפרדת, שתשמש את שתי המערכות. למשל NTFS
<New0> ככה שאם אני מפרמט את המחשב אז אני לא צריך גם לפרמט את אותו הכונן
<arye> אבל מה עדיף
<arye> FAT32
<Ddorda> ‎arye: NTFS
<arye> תודה
<Ddorda> ‏arye: FAT32 זה מיושן
<New0> דור האמת שזה המחשבה שהייתה לי מתי שכיביתי את המחשב
<New0> הפעם אני יידע בדיוק כמה זמן לוקח לו ההתקנה
<arye> אבל לינוקס יודע ל קרוא NTFS מהר?
<New0> מהר זה לא משנה
<New0> על מערכת קבצים אלא על החומרה הפיסית
<New0> BRB
<Ddorda> ‏arye: כן
<arye> תודה רבה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: בקיצור, כשתצא מהבעסה, תחזור אלינו ונראה תוך כמה זמן אתה מסיים, עכשיו אתה יודע את כל השלבים שאתה צריך לעשות
<New0> כן דור תודה :)
<arye> עוד שאלה - אבל רק למי שאין משהו חשוב
<New0> חחחחח בכיף אחי
<New0> פשוט תשאל זה בסדר אריה
<arye> אש אני מתקין מערכת הפעלה קלה יותר על המחשב שלי
<arye> הוא אמור להגדיל את זמן הסוללה שלו
<arye> ?
<arye> נניח יש לי עכשיו
<arye> ubuntu 10.10
<arye> הגרסא הרגילה
<arye> אם אני מתקין
<arye> netbook
<arye> זה ישפר את זמן הסוללה
<New0> הוא אמור לקחת פחות ביצועים אז ככה פחות חשמל
<arye> ?
<arye> האם יש דרך לכבות מעבר אחד?
<New0> Ddorda אוקי עוד איזה 1020 דקות אני ינסה שוב
<arye> *מעבד
<New0> 10 או 20
<New0> כן יש דרך
<Ddorda> ‏arye: לכבות מעבד אחד? למה צריך לכבות מעבד אחד?
<arye> וככה לחסוך חשבל
<New0> ולא מעבד אחד
<New0> אלא ליבה אחת עו כמה
<New0> *או
<arye> סליחה
<arye> טעות שלי
<New0> זה בסדר מטעויות לומדים
<New0> :)
<arye> אני רוצה להשתמש במחשב
<arye> לנסיעות נניח
<arye> אז אני רוצה זמן סוללה כמה שיותר טוב
<arye> עלו בראשי כמה מחשבות
<barbur> מי יכול לעזור לי בבקשה עם התחברות למסנג'ר באובונטו?
<arye> 1 - לכבות ליבה
<arye> תנסה את פיג'ן
<arye> יש לך בעיה להתחבר דרכו?
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: היי
<barbur> כן. גם באמפת'י וגם בפידג'ין הוא רושם שיש בעיות עם התעודה
<arye> איך אתה מנסה להתחבר?
<Ddorda> ‏זאת בעיה כללית שמתרחשת לכולם כמעט. מה שממליצים לעשות זה להתקין גרסה חדשה יותר של פידג׳ין
<barbur> היי דור. ממצב אחי?
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: לשלוח לך לינק?
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: הכל טוב :)
<barbur> הורדתי את הפידג'ין מהאתר שלהם
<barbur> מה יותר חדש מזה?
<barbur> כן. שלח לינק. אני אנסה שוב
<barbur> בתקווה שזה יפתור לי את הבעיה
<arye> קיצורו של עניין
<arye> כדי לחסוך סוללה
<arye> אפשר לכבות ליבה
<arye> או מה שיש לי שתיים ממנו?
<New0> Ddorda יאאלה בא לך הפעם אחרי כל הניסיונות האלו לראות באמת כמה זמן עד העליית המערכת לוקחת זמן ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: יאללה
<Ddorda> ‏arye: כן, אפשרי. אני לא יודע אבל אם יש דרך ״פשוטה״ לעשות את זה
<New0> מפעיל את המחשב עכשיו...
<Ddorda> ‎barbur: http://www.getdeb.net/app/pidgin
<New0> ההתקנה עכשיו....השלבים.....
<Ddorda> ‏arye: מצאתי, אבל זה דורש כיבוי של המחשב
<New0> מע עם המציצות
<New0> *מה עם המחיצות
<New0> ?
<barbur> Ddorda: הורדתי עכשיו את פידגין 2.7.5 זה בסדר?
<New0> תסלחו לי על הטעות
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: לא
<Ddorda> ‏New0: חחח
<Ddorda> ‏New0: בדיוק כמו פעם קודמת
<New0> אוקי
<New0> ידנית
<Ddorda> ‏אכן
<New0> מתקין
<New0> השם שלי צריך להיות קטן?
<Ddorda> ‎arye: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/red-hat-fedora-linux/95185-how-disable-cpu.html
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. השם?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<New0> אוקי
<New0> זהו סיימתי
<Ddorda> ‎Name: My Name | Nickname: myname
<New0> כמעט סיים להעתקים את הקבצים
<New0> 17:29:43
<New0> ההתקנה
<barbur> Ddorda: התקנתי את פידג'ין מהלינק שנתת  לי אבל זה עדיין לא מתחבר :(
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: עדיין יש את הבעיה?
<Ddorda> ‏מה השגיאה שהוא מציג?
<barbur> רגע, עשיתי משהו והוא מנסה שוב להתחבר. אני מחכה לראות אם יצליח
<barbur> הצליח :D
 * Hero slaps barbur 
<New0> מתקין את המחערכת סוף סוף
<New0> יהההההההה
<barbur> Ddorda: זהו. מחובר. תודה רבה גבר :(
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מזל טוב :)
<barbur> :) *
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: בכיף :)
 * Hero slaps barbur 
 * Hero slaps barbur 
 * Hero slaps barbur 
<Ddorda> ‏אגב, ראית ש־״קצת״ יותר מלא כאן מפעם קודמת?
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New0> ההתקנה הסתיימה
<barbur> כן שמתי לב :)
 * Hero slaps barbur 
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: אנחנו מתרחבים
<barbur> Ddorda: גם אני :P
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: מזל טוב
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<barbur> Ddorda: בעוד חודש יש לי הופעת בכורה :P
<barbur> Ddorda: זה בת"א. חסר לך אם אתה לא מגיע :)
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: בגלל זה אמרתי מזל טוב
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: :S איך אני מגיע לת״א בכלל?
<barbur> Ddorda: אם באמת תרצה לבוא, תהיה איתי בקשר ונבוא לקחת אותך :)
<New0> דור זהו ההתקנה הסתיימה
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: שלח לי פרטים נראה אם זה לא מתנגש על איזה בגרות
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New0> אחי בשלוש דקות וחצי ההתקנה הסתיימה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: נו, רואה?
<New0> פשוט מגניב
<New0> ווואווו
<Ddorda> ‏אם יודעים מה עושי — זה מתקתק כמו שעון
<New0> 3 דקות זה טירוץ
<New0> :
<New0> ×£
<Ddorda> ‏התכוונתי כמו שעון מרוץ
<New0> אה חחחח בכיף
<New0> טוב אני יעשה עכשיו רשת לאינטרנט
<barbur> Ddorda: זה ביום שלישי ה-21.12 בערב
<barbur> במועדון אוויטה בת"א
<shimi810> ‏New0: הפעלת מחדש את המחשב כן? כי אם לא אתה עדיין על לייב סידי
<New0> כן ברור
<Ddorda> ‏barbur: אני צריך לברר עם חברה שלי, היא זאת שזוכרת תאריכים
<Ddorda> ‏אני זוכר רק תאריך אחד ;)
<New0> אני לא על הלייב סידי כי ניתקתי אותו
<barbur> Ddorda: אז דבר איתה. ד"א, החלפתי פלאפון. אני שולח לך בפרטי את המס' החדש
<New0> תשמע אחי זה לא הגיוני
<New0> להתקין מערכת הפעלה מהיר יותר מלהתקין תוכנה
<New0> משהו פה לא מסתדר ליי
<shimi810> ‏New0: יותר מידי מהר באמת... אולי המחשב באמת מסוגל לזה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אולי זה מה שקורה כשכמה מתכנתים גאונים מאחדים כוחות
<Ddorda> ‏אח שלי התקין שלשום וזה גם לקח לו איזה 5 — 10 דקות
<Ddorda> ‏על נטבוק שהוא מאוד חלש יחסית
<New0> ווואוו אז יש לי באמת מחשב רציני
<arye> סליחה חזרתי
<arye> השאלה הייתה איך אפשר לחסוך סוללה
<Ddorda> ‏arye: זאת כבר שאלה אחרת :P
<New0> אוקי למה עכשיו אין לי גישה לאינטרנט
<New0> ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אתה מחובר?
<arye> כי הוא לא מזהה את ההתקן
<arye> אני רוצה לחסוך סוללה
<Ddorda> ‏arye: לא בהכרח. יכול להיות שיש לו בעיית דרייבר.. יש כל מני סיבות
<arye> ולא אפכת לי שיהיה מחשב חלש
<arye> נניח אני בנסיעה
<arye> ואני רוצה לכתוב
<arye> או לקרוא
<arye> אז אני לא צריך שתי ליבות
<New0> אני מחובר פה לא באובונטו ?
<arye> ואני גם לא צריך
<New0> *!
<arye> HARD DISK
<arye> אני צודק?
<Ddorda> ‏arye: בטח שאתה צריך
<Ddorda> ‏כדי לכתוב..?
<arye> למה?
<arye> לשמוע מוזיקה
<Ddorda> ‏arye:  איפה תשמור את הדברים?
<arye> ב RAM
<Ddorda> ‏arye: איפה המוסיקה מאוחסנת?
<New0> דור אני מחובר לאלחוטי אבל אין לי יציאה לאינטרנט - פינג
<Ddorda> ‏arye: ואז ברגע שתכבה את המחשב?
<arye> כמו נגן MP3
<arye> לחיות רק על RAM
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אתה מסומן כמחובר אבל אין לך גישה לאינטרנט?
<arye> הצריכה של נגן MP3 מאוד נמוכה...
<New0> דור בא נצא מנקודת הנחה שאני כותב עכשיו ואני אומר שאין לי חיבור לאינטרנט אז מה זה יכול להיות ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: תביא לי את הפלט של ifconfig
<Ddorda> ‏תעביר אותו עם DOK או משהו
<Ddorda> ‏כי זה פלט די ארוך
<New0> או אוקי
<arye> ?
<Ddorda> ‏arye: אם אתה רוצה גישה לקבצים אתה לא יכול לעבוד רק על ראם
<Ddorda> ‏אם אתה רוצה לעבוד על איזה מכתב אתה לא יכול להיות רק על ראם
<arye> אני מעלה את כל המוזיקה ל RAM
<arye> מכבה את ההארד דיסק
<Ddorda> ‏arye: כמה ראם יש לך...?
<arye> ובסוף הנסיעה נניח
<arye> אני מדליק אותו
<arye> מסדר הכל
<arye> ומכבה
<arye> 4GB
<Ddorda> ‏arye: פתרון שנשמע לי הגיוני זה לעשות את זה עם DOK
<Ddorda> ‏ולא דרך הראם
<arye> DOK?
<arye> איך?
<Ddorda> ‎arye: disk on key
<Ddorda> ‏arye: אתה יכול להתקין את אובונטו על dok
<arye> ואז...
<Ddorda> ‏ואז נוכל להגדיר אותו ככה שהצריכה שלו תהיה אפסית
<New0> !image
<Ddorda> ‏או נמוכה עד כמה שאפשר
<Ddorda> ‏ותעלה את המחשב דרך הדוק כל פעם
<Ddorda> ‏כל פעם שתרצה את האופציה הזאת
<arye> ואני אשים על ה DOK את המוזיקה נניח
<arye> ?
<New0> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/6752/screenshothizp.png
<New0> דור הנה התמונה
<New0> אתה רואה?
<New0> Ddorda ?
<arye> חישפת בפורום פתרון?
<arye> *חיפשת
<Ddorda> ‏arye: כן
<New0> יכול להיות שאין ROUTE של לנתב שלי?
<arye> יכול להיות שזה היה כבר למישהו אחר...
<arye> תודה
<Ddorda> ‎New0: route -n
<arye> שתיפתר בעיית האינטרנט אני אעלה עוד כמה רעיונות...
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ותסתכל על gateway
<New0> אה אה
<Ddorda> ‏אמור להיות שם IP אחד בכל השורות
<New0> זה באמת לא על הנתב שלי
<Ddorda> ‏arye: מה דעתך על הרעיון שלי?
<New0> איך אני מחליף את זה על הנתב שלי.
<Ddorda> ‏אתה מחובר לנתב שלך?
<Ddorda> ‏מבחינת הרשת
<New0> או איך אני מסדר את הנתב של אחי שיעביר הכל לנתב שלי?
<New0> אני מחובר לנתב של אחי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: למה לא לשלך?
<New0> לא יודע
<Ddorda> ‏New0: נסה להתחבר לשלך
<New0> אבל הוא שולח את הניתובים לנתב של אחי
<New0> זה מה שעתישי
<New0> *שעשיתי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ו..?
<New0> והוא שולח לי את זה לנתב של אחי
<New0> כל פעם שאני מתחבר לרשת הוא נותן לי IP של אחי
<New0> 2 דרכים
<New0> או שאני מבטל את ה DHCP של הנתב שלי אחי
<New0> או שאני מכוון את הנתב של אחי לא לנתב הכל לנתב שלי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: למה לא להתחבר פשוט לנתב שלך...?
<New0> זה מה שאני עושה
<New0> אבל הנתב שלי שולח את המחשב שלי לנתב של אחי
<New0> לכן אני מקבל כתובת IP מהנתב של אחי
<New0> אולי יהיה לי התקנתו
<New0> התנתקות
<New0> hell yea baby
<New0> עכשיו יש לי אינטרנט
<New0> אוקי דור מה עכשיו יור היינסט :)
<New0> פשוט ביטלתי את ה DHCP של אחי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏אמ.. מה עוד צריך?
<Ddorda> ‏יש לך מחשב עם אובונטו, מזל טוב :)
<New0> תודה תודה מוריד את הכובע
<New0> שאין לי כמובן :)
<New0> חחח
<sultan2> ולי יש Slackware. איזו ברכה מגיע לי?
<sultan2> :)
<New0> גוד לאק
<New0> :)
<sultan2> אני לא גוסס :D
<sultan2> :D
<New0> אני צריך עכשיו לעשות עידכונים נכון ?
<sultan2> תמתין
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כמובן
<New0> אה ועוד דבר אני צריך עכשיו לעשתו Static Route לנתב ?
<New0> של אחי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: בעצם עשית במהלך ההתקנה, לא?
<New0> לא ככה ?
<New0> ממש לא דור
<sultan2> קיים תהליך ברקע שידאג לתת לך הכוונה בתווך זמן של פחות משעתיים
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא אז לא, תעדכן
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אני לא יודע מה המצב בין הנתבים שלכם.. לא יודע
<New0> הנתב שלי יש לו משתמש וסיסמא
<New0> לנתב של אחי אין
<New0> לכן אם אני שם מחשב ברשת הוא מקבל IP מהנתב של אחי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אז למה שלא תתחבר לנתב שלך פשוט?
<New0> עכשיו יש לי מחשב נייד והוא מתחבר אלחוטי
<New0> כשחיברתי אותו לאלחוטי שלי
<New0> הוא קיבל IP מהנתב של אחי
<New0> ואין לי מושג למה
<Ddorda> ‏?! מה?
<Ddorda> ‏נשמע לי הזוי לחלוטין
<Ddorda> ‏אתה בטוח שהתחברת אליך?
<New0> אפילו אם אני מחבר מחשב פיסית לנתב שלי הוא מקבל IP מהנתב של אחי
<New0> כן
<New0> חבר שלי הסביר לי שזה בגלל סיבה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אולי הנתב שלך הוא רק אקסס פוינט?
<New0> בגלל ששתי הנתבים יש להם DHCP
<New0> אז שאני מחבר מחשב חדש הנתבים בודקים למי יש פחות עומס
<New0> מי שיש לו פחות עומס נותן IP
<New0> Access Point אתה מתכוון ?
<New0> ואם כן איך אפשר לבדוק את זה?
<New0> ping Ddorda
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ?
<New0> אני רציתי לבדוק אם יש לי לאגים
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא נראה כאילו יש לך לאגים
<Ddorda> ‏כמעט שנייה
<Ddorda> ‏זה לא נורא בכלל
<New0> אז איך אני יכול לבדוק אם יש לנתב AP ?
<New0> אוקי בכיף
<Ddorda> ‏הממ.. בעיקרון אתה אמור להגדיר אותו ככזה
<Ddorda> ‏אתה רק מחבר אותו לרשת מסוימת וזה מפיץ את הרשת הזאת?
<New0> איזו הגדרה צריכה להיות לו ?
<New0> אם אני עכשיו יכנס לנתב שלי מה אני יראה אם הוא AP ?
<New0> Ddorda אתה מתכוון לזה ? Wireless MAC Access Control
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא
<New0> אז?
<Ddorda> ‏אתה צריך לראות שהוא מחלק כתובות IP בתוך הטווח של הרשת השנייה
<Ddorda> ‏לדוגמה
<New0> מה ההבדל בין הרשת הזאת לזאת ? 255.255.255.0
<New0> 255.0.0.0
<New0> Subnet Mask:
<Ddorda> ‏255.255.255.0 זה לא הרשת אלא ה־subnet mask
<New0> 255.0.0.0 זה הנתב של אחי
<New0> נכון אני יודע
<New0> אגב 162 עידכונים זמינים לי ?
<New0> 130.0 MB יכולים לרדת
<New0> להוריד את כל ה 162 ?
<New0> וואוו זה מוריד על 570kB/s
<New0> +/-
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אל תדאג, זה לא תופס לך הרבה מקום, זה מוחק את מה שהיה קודם כשהוא מתקין
<Ddorda> ‏וככה ההבדל במשקל הוא רק ההפרש בין מה שהיה מותקן והעדכון
<Ddorda> ‏מה שכן, מומלץ מדי פעם להריץ:
<Ddorda> ‎sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<New0> אתה יכול קצת לנתח לי את הפדוקה?
<New0> *פקודה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: תכתוב במסוף apt-get --help
<New0> אוקי
<New0> סבבה
<New0> דור למה הפעם צריך לעשות הפעלה מחדש למחשב אחרי עידכון ?
<New0> אתה אמרתם לי פעם שלא צריך לעשות בלינוקס הפעלה מחדש
<New0> Ddorda
<shimi810> ‏יש עדכוני מערכת וליבה ועדכונים הכרחיים שחייבים לאתחל את המחשב. בעדכונים רגילים לא צריכים לאתחל
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<New0> תודה שימי
<New0> shimi810 tnx
<shimi810> ‏בבקשה
<New0> תגידו למה ה Num Lock לא מופעל
<New0> עם איתחול המחשב?
<New0> תגידו יש כזה דבר במקום להשתמש עם העכבר אני לוחץ על אלט + האות בשביל לעבוד עם התפריט
<New0> אבל זה לא ממש עובד לי בFF
<shimi810> ‏אצלי עובד בפיירפוקס, נסה כשאתה נמצא על פריסת מקלדת עברית
<New0> אל תשכח שהפעם בכוונה התקנתי הכל באנגלית
<New0> לכן אני צריך פריסת מקלדת אנגלית
<Ddorda> ‎New0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<New0> אוקי משום מה זה עובד לי חוץ מדבר אחד
<New0> דור תודה
<New0> Firefox |Preferenced > General
<New0> Home Page
<New0> אני אמור ללחוץ על Alt + H
<New0> אבל זה לא עובד לי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מה זאת אומרת?
<New0> חוץ מזה בדקתי עכשיו על הכל וזה עובד
<New0> נכון יש שילוב מקשים בשביל לנווט בתוך החלון
<New0> לדוגמא בתוך הדפדפן אני יכול ללחוץ על אלט + משהו (אות מסויימת) והוא עובר אליה
<New0> נכון?
<New0> אז עכשיו ניכסתי ל פ"פ וזה הצליח
<New0> אבל על דף הבית הוא לא מצליח
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא הבנתי עדיין
<New0> נכון יש לך אפשרות לנווט בתפריט מסויים של תוכנה עם המקלדת ?
<New0> Alt + (some letter)
<Ddorda> ‏New0: נכון
<New0> אז שאני לוחץ על Alt + H בפיירפוקס
<New0> זה לא עובד לי
<New0> שאני נמצא בתפריט של העדפות < כללים
<New0> *כללי
<Ddorda> ‏אין לי מושג למה...
<New0> אוקי כנראה איזה באג או משהו
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כנראה...
<New0> אוקי
<New0> שלום ירון
<Yaron-Heb> אהלן אהלן
<Yaron-Heb> מה קורה?
<Yaron-Heb> אצלנו זה ვალდებულება
<New0> בסדר מה המצב?
<Yaron-Heb> הכול טוב, מה אתה מספר?
<New0> תגידו בהתקנה של 10.10 האם הוא אמור להתקין לי פנאלי עליון וגם תחתון ?
<shimi810> ‏כן
<New0> ירון אני מספר שהרגע התקנתי סוף סוף 10.10 על הנייד שלי
<New0> אז לא מופיע לי פנאל תחתון
<Yaron-Heb> התקנת אובונטו? אצלנו זה ვალდებულება
<New0> אאחחח  דברים מוזרים אצלי
<Yaron-Heb> אאתה צריך לעשות הפעלה מחדש של gnome-panel
<New0> ירון אני לא רואה את מה שכתבת
<Yaron-Heb> אתה רואה רק ריבועים?
<New0> איך
<New0> ?
<New0> בדיוק מלבנים
<Yaron-Heb> אני לא יודע אם יש לו upstart בוא נבדוק
<nicoco> אני רואה סמלים מגניבים ולא מובנים :)
<New0> אני עם XCHAT בווינדוס כרגע
<Yaron-Heb> אהההה נו לא חכם...
<Yaron-Heb> killall gnome-panel
<Yaron-Heb> nicoco: חחח, גרוזינית... לקחתי מהפרסומת של הוט (בת שלי זה לא חוט!)
<Yaron-Heb> מתי רוצה חותך
<nicoco> :O
<Yaron-Heb> אצלנו זה ვალდებულება
<New0> אוקי הרצתי את הפקודה הזאת אבל לא קרה כלום
<Yaron-Heb> תריץ את הפקודה הזאת: ვალდებულება
<New0> אני רואה ג'יבריש
<New0> מלבנים
<Yaron-Heb> אז עזוב אל תריץ אותה, זה יעשה לך מלא מלבנים
<New0> מה?
<Yaron-Heb> הרצת killall gbone-panel?
<Yaron-Heb> gnome-panel כלומר
<New0> כן
<New0> אני עכשיו מתכתב איתך על ווינדוס ב XCHAT
<Yaron-Heb> וזה לא איפס לך את הלוחות מלמעלה ולמטה?
<Yaron-Heb> אז אתה צריך להפעיל מחדש כדי להגיע לאובונטו?
<New0> המחשב הנייד שלי הוא ליידי
<New0> *לידי
<Yaron-Heb> ליידי גאגא?
<New0> חחחחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> הרצת ולא קרה כלום?
<Yaron-Heb> אז תלחץ על הפאנל העליון
<New0> קרה משהו
<Yaron-Heb> ותלחץ על פאנל חדש
<New0> אבל זה העלים לי לשניה את הפאנל העליון ושוב החזיר אותו
<Yaron-Heb> תיצור את הפאנל התחתון ותוסיף לו מה שאתה רוצה
<nicoco> nicoco@nicocomputer:~$ !!
<nicoco> ვალდებულება
<nicoco> ვალდებულება: command not found
<nicoco> :O
<New0> אתה יודע מה
<Yaron-Heb> מה? המחשב שלך לא מבין גרוזינית??? זה ממש ვალდებულება
<New0> אני חושב שזה לא הבעיה
<New0> אולי זה הרזולוציה
<Yaron-Heb> אגב nicoco אתה יודע מה כתבתי שם?
<nicoco> נופ
<Yaron-Heb> כתוב שם בגרוזינית וולדבולבה
<nicoco> שזה אומר?
<Yaron-Heb> לא ראית את הפרסומת?
<Yaron-Heb> הוא אומר שם: בת שלי קטן יושב עם חבר שלך גדול
<Yaron-Heb> אצלנו זה וולדבולבה
<New0> טוב זה הבעיה של הרזולוציה
<New0> אבל זה לא מסתדר לי
<Yaron-Heb> מה הבעיה עם הרזולוציה?
<New0> גדולה מידיי
<New0> הוא חושב שמסך שלי יותר גדול
<Yaron-Heb> לדעת היא סתם ביחס שונה מהתצוגה בפועל
<New0> 19 אינצ' או משהו כזה
<New0> נכון
<Ddorda> ‎New0: system > preferences > monitor resolution
<Yaron-Heb> כלומר שאם המסך שלך 16:9 הוא חושב שזה 4:3
<New0> אולי ייחס
<Yaron-Heb> תנסה לשנות אם אתה מצליח, הכרטיס אנבידיה או אינטל?
<New0> אצלי  preferences > montitor
<nicoco> Ddorda - monitors
<nicoco> without resolution
<New0> ניקוקו נכון
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: בהתחשב בזה שאין לי את התפריט מולי בכלל
<Ddorda> ‏זה די מרשים
<New0> נכון הוא חושב שזה 4:3
<nicoco> :D
<New0> אז למה אני ישנה את זה ?
<nicoco> אז שנה לו למשהו יותר הגיוני
<nicoco> לא יודע, אתה יודע באיזה יחס המסך שלך
<New0> חחחח מאוד מרשים
<New0> אני לא יודע
<Yaron-Heb> יש גם יחס 16:10... יותר נדיר אבל קיים
<New0> אני משתגע
<New0> ררררר אני מתחיל לשנוא אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏New0: וזאת למה...?
<Ddorda> ‏אם אתה לא יודע לעשות משהו, זאת סיבה מצוינת לחפש ולמצוא איך עושים את זה. ללינוקס אין גבולות.
<New0> אבל אצלי יש גבולות
<Ddorda> ‏שהן?
<New0> לא הכוונה אצלי באישיות אלא במחשב
<New0> כל ייחס או רזולוציה מציגה לי יותר גדול
<New0> ונעוותצ
<New0> *ומעווות
<nicoco> אתה יכול להוסיף רזולוציות משל עצמך
<New0> מעוות
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אפילו לא שאלת אם אפשר לסדר את זה...
<New0> איך .
<Ddorda> ‏New0: איזה כרטיס מסך יש לך
<Ddorda> ‎?
<New0> אוקי איך אפשר לסדר את זה ?
<New0> לא יודע
<New0> רק שניה
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, כלי שטוב שיהיה
<nicoco> כנס למרכז התוכנות ותתקין
<nicoco> system info
<Ddorda> ‎New0: כנס למסוף ותכתוב lspci |grep Graphic
<Ddorda> ‏ותשלח לי לכאן את השורה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: דרך אגב, שים לב שאתה יכול לעשות העתק הדבר בעזרת העכבר
<New0> אני מעדיף את השיטה פחות מסובכת
<Ddorda> ‏לסמן טקסט = העתק ולהדביק בעזרת לחיצה על המקש של הגלגלת
<New0> איזה פקודה אני מציג את הגירסה של הנייד ?
<New0> כן דור אני יודע אבל תודה
<New0> לסמן טסקט
<AndroUser> uname -a
<Ddorda> ‏AndroUser: לא נראה לי שזה מציג את שם המחשב
<New0> AdndoUser תודה
<New0> אבל התכוונתי לדגם של המחשב הנייד
<New0> לא לגירסה של לינוקס
<New0> hostname
<New0> זה השם של המחשב
<New0> לא שלי כמובן
<AndroUser> תבדוק במן
<AndroUser> man
<New0> אה איך
<Yaron-Heb> hostname?
<Yaron-Heb> uname -a
<Yaron-Heb> ותחפש
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: הוא מחפש את שם המחשב
<New0> אתה יודע מה עזוב אני פשוט יבדוק על הנייד פיסית
<Ddorda> ‏New0: נשמע לי הכי הגיוני
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Yaron-Heb> אפשר sudo dmidecode
<Yaron-Heb> אבל זה קצת ארוך אז עדיף sudo dmidecode | grep שם היצרן
<New0> vpc-f12kf/b
<Yaron-Heb> של איזה חברה?
<Yaron-Heb> הסוס?
<New0> sony
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אפשר לגלות עם:
<Ddorda> ‎sudo dmidecode -t 1
<New0> אתה גאון
<Ddorda> ‏New0: תגיד תודה לירון, אני רק חקרתי את מה שהוא הראה
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<New0> Yaron-Heb תודה גאון
<New0> :)
<Yaron-Heb> בכיף חבוב! :)
<shimi810> ‎אצלי טושיבה פישלו - Family: ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
<shimi810> ‎:)
<Yaron-Heb> חחחח זאת סדרה ידועה...
<Ddorda> ‏אדיר
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Yaron-Heb> סלחו לי אם אני מפספס אותיות, אחת האצבעות שלי חבושה...
<Yaron-Heb> ואני לא מתכוון במחבוש
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אתה יכול לשלוח לי את התוכן של lspci?
<Ddorda> ‏או את השם של המחשב נייד
<Ddorda> ‏השם המלא
<New0> vpc-f12kf/b
<Yaron-Heb> אתה מתכוון פלט
<Ddorda> ‏Yaron-Heb: אכן כך
<HaimN> היי, מה נשמע? אני צריך עזרה, אני קונה מחשב חדש ואני מתלבט בין כרטיס מסך של ATI לבין כרטיס של NVIDIA, איזו חברה יותר טובה מבחינת תאימות ללינוקס?
<Yaron-Heb> הוא לא יציג את זה ב־lspci
<New0> VPCF12KFX
<New0> Produnt Name
<Yaron-Heb> זה אמור להיות ב־lshw
<Ddorda> ‏HaimN: שתיהן תואמות את אובונטו כרגע די טוב.
<Yaron-Heb> HaimN: לינוס עצמו משתמש באינטל
<HaimN> ATI?
<Yaron-Heb> לא אינטל
<New0> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666192855#specifications
<Yaron-Heb> יש להם סדרת כרטיסים בשם gma
<New0> ררר על שמצאתי
<Ddorda> ‏הייתי אומר לך ללכת על ATI בגלל ש־nVidia הצהירו שהם לא יתמכו במה שיחליף את X עוד שנה
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני לא יכול לדעת מה יהיה עד אז
<AndroUser> HaimN עד כמה שידוע לי לאנ וידיוא יש תמיכה ללינוקס
<New0> הסתכלתם בלינק שכרגע הבאתי לכם ?
<Yaron-Heb> פרויקט noveau יקבל הון תועפות מקנוניקל ויפתח דרייברים מתחרים פתוחים
<Yaron-Heb> עם i7? אתה מסתובב עם מצבר עליך?
<New0> ירון אתה מדבר עליי?
<HaimN> Ddorda לא הבנתי מההודעה שלך אם כדאי ATI או NVIDIA זה השתבש בגלל העברית
<Ddorda> !g vaio VPCF12KFX resolution ubuntu
<Ddorda> ‏נוידיה הכריזו שהם לא תומכים ב־WayLand
<Ddorda> ‏שזה מה שיחליף את X באובונטו עוד שנה
<Ddorda> ‏מצד שני, לא יודע מה יקרה עד אז
<HaimN> אוקי
<Yaron-Heb> New0: כן... יש מצבר?
<Ddorda> ‏בינתיים מה ש־״בטוח״ זה ATI
<Ddorda> !g vaio VPCF12KFX resolution ubuntu
<New0> חחחחח בטריה מספיקה לשעה וארבעים דקות
<Ddorda> ‏New0: תחפש את זה הגוגל
<Yaron-Heb> !g מה הולך יהושוע?
<Hoborg> "&#39;יהושוע פרק ו" - http://www.snunit.k12.il/kodesh/bible/mihus006.html | "תנ&quot;ך בכתיב מלא - יהושוע פרק ו" - http://www.mechon-mamre.org/i/t/k/k0606.htm
<New0> כמעט שעתיים
<Ddorda> !g vaio VPCF12KFX resolution ubuntu
<Ddorda> ‎:S
<Yaron-Heb> יהושוע קצת עצל הערב...
<Ddorda> !g vaio VPCF12KFX resolution ubuntu
<Yaron-Heb> !g vaio VPCF12KFX resolution ubuntu
<New0> עזוב לא משנה
<Ddorda> ‎http://www.google.co.il/search?q=vaio+VPCF12KFX+resolution+ubuntu
<Yaron-Heb> המונח הזה ספציפית מעצבן את יהובורג
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ^
<New0> אוקי דור
<New0> מההה
<New0> זה לא אותו דגם בכלל
<Yaron-Heb> !g ספרו לי ידידי איך בא אלי בבאי
<Hoborg> "עלילות בבאי – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%25A2%25D7%259C%25D7%2599%25D7%259C%25D7%2595%25D7%25AA_%25D7%2591%25D7%2591%25D7%2590%25D7%2599 | "מילות הפתיחה של התוכניות | Facebook" - http://www.facebook.com/topic.php%3Fuid%3D39157760493%26topic%3D4724
<New0> GeForce GT 330M
<New0> אטגב
<Yaron-Heb> מזל שיש פה את יהובורג
<New0> *אגב
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb8UBl_rWwk
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Girl stuck in dryer!
<New0> BRB
<nicoco> טוסיקים :OOO
<Yaron-Heb> עם כל החיבה שיש לי לנשים שתקועות במייבש כביסה, איך היא הגיעה לשם?
<nicoco> אין לי שמץ
<avihay> wow, today, I needed some minor image editing, and I used the gimp, and it actually did what I wanted it to!
<Ddorda> ‏New0: יש לך דרייבר מותקן?
<nicoco> Yaron-Heb - אני מניח שאפשר לחפש
<Yaron-Heb> !g כמה אייקיו נדרש כדי להיתקע במכונת כביסה?
<Ddorda> ‎New0: System > Admin > Drivers
<nicoco> Yaron-Heb - הם מנסים להסביר את זה
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jdQrxONwao&NR=1
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Re: How does a 5'11' tall girl fit in a dryer?
<New0> חזרתי
<New0>  ירון אתה חזק
<nicoco> Yaron-Heb - אני מניח שמשהו כמו של זבוב שנתקע בשמשה
<New0> אבל זבוב בחיים לא נתקע חחחחחחחח
<New0> ירון הרגת אותי חחחחח
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D18a0O3mcKg
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - girl takes a spin in the tumble dryer
<New0> אגב איפה רואים את זה ?
<nicoco> באותה הזדמנות
<nicoco> New0 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb8UBl_rWwk
<nicoco> זה הלינק שהתחיל את השיחה
<New0> ווואווו איזה חזק
<Yaron-Heb> הבחורה בתגובה משכילה בהרבה מהבחורה בתחילת הדיון
<nicoco> יאפ
<Yaron-Heb> לדעתי לדרג בנות לפי היכולת שלהן לצאת ולהיכנס אל וממכונת כביסה זה רעיון מעולה
<New0> חחחחח חז3ק
<New0> תשמע האמריקאים האלו מתחילים להראות חכמה יוצאת דופן
<New0> זה לא פשוט לעשות את זה חחחחחח
<Yaron-Heb> אתמול עשיתי פרטישנינג לכונן שלי, זה לא תהליך כזה מסובך, הנה תראו בעצמכם: http://http.cdnlayer.com/howtogeek/geekers/up/sshot4ce42cb187ecd.jpg
<New0> יפה יפה
<New0> תשמע זה מאוד מתקדם
<New0> תציע את זה ל WD
<New0> אולי תרוויח כסף בפטנט החדש
<New0> חחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ניסית את מה שאמרתי?
<Yaron-Heb> זה כלי חדש בלינוקס, הוא נקרא tush_permanent 1.0
<New0> Additional Drivers ?
<New0> ירון לא הבנתי
<New0> אגב הפירמוט הזה מתאים עכשיו רק למשתמשי ווינדוס
<Yaron-Heb> למה?
<New0> כי חילקת את זה C D E
<New0> בלינוקס אין את זה חח
<Yaron-Heb> אהההה חחחח אדיר אתה...
<Yaron-Heb> לא חשבתי על זה לרגע...
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן
<New0> בגלל זה מייקרוסופט המציאו פתגם
<New0> "סוף מעשה במחשבה תחילה"
<New0> עכשיו הם ישמחו שהם הרוויחו עוד קלליט
<New0> *קליינט
<Ddorda> ‏מיקרוסופט המציאו דעה רווחת בתחום השרתים: ״אם אין תוכנה שעושה את זה כנראה שזה תלוי חומרה״
<Ddorda> ‏בגלל זה אף אחד לא אוהב שרתי ווינדוז
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏המציאו דעה שהיום היא רווחת
<New0> חחחח
<Ddorda> ‏לא המציאו דעה רווחת
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New0> אבל גם ככה אין לי מושג בשרתים למרות שאני קצת יכול להבין מה הכוונה
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר, רווחת בתחום שרתי ווינדוז
<New0> אה אה חח
<New0> דור
<New0> זה מצא לי דרייבר אחד
<New0> NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended]
<New0> Ddorda מה עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אכן
<New0> ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: תפעיל אותו
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> אז לעשות Activate
<Ddorda> ‏נכון
<New0> אגב הוא אומר לי להכניס סיסמא
<New0> כדאי לי לבטל את הדבר הזה או שככה זה יותר בטוח ?
<New0> מוריד ומתקין את הדרייבר
<Ddorda> ‏ככה זה יותר בטוח בהרבה
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏הרעיון הוא שנניח ומישהו כותב וירוס ללינוקס, הוא לא יוכל להפעיל את עצמו
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> בכיף
<Ddorda> ‏כי בשביל להפעיל את עצמו הוא יזדקק לססמה שלך
<New0> אה מעולה
<New0> רגע בווינדוס אין לי את זה
<Ddorda> ‏ובטח לא תיכנס לאיזה אתר ופתאום הוא יגיד לך שהוא רוצה את הססמה שלך ותתן לו, נכון?
<New0> הוא רק שואל אותי כן או לא
<Ddorda> ‏נכון
<Ddorda> ‏ווינדוז זה לא בטוח
<New0> אה חחחח נכון
<New0> אגב זה נראה פירצה נכון?
<New0> אם אני ניכנס לאיזה אתר והוא מציע לי את זה
<New0> ספאם משהו כזה
<New0> אני קראתי על זה איפשהו באתר של אבטחת מידע
<Ddorda> ‏לא הבנתי כ״כ למה אתה מתכוון
<New0> יש איזה מישהו שהוא מנהל אתר משלו
<New0> אתר על אבטחת מידע
<New0> ופתאום מישהו כתב לו תגובה ואמר לו שבשביל לראות את התגובה או משהו כזה הוא צריך להכניס את הסיסמא שלו
<Ddorda> ...? נשמע הזוי
<New0> נכון אבל מישהו עשה את זה לאתר שלו
<New0> הכוונה השאיר לו את זה על האתר בתגובה
<New0> אז הוא הבין את זה
<New0> כמו סוס טרואני כזה
<New0> אוקי דור זה עכשיו מפעיל את המחשב מחדש
<New0> אחרי שהוא התקין את הדרייבר
<New0> מה זה GDM ?
<New0> וואוו לוקח לאובונטו לעלות שנים
<New0> Ddorda עכשיו האובונטו לא עולה
<New0> אני יכול לכבות את ריסטרט למחשב ?
<New0> או שזה יגרום לבעיה מסויימת
<shimi810> ‏יש פקודה מיוחדת לזה, מבלי שייגרם נזק
<New0> פקודה ל..מה? זה פשוט לא עולה לי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: GDM זה החלק של ההתחברות למחשב
<New0> מסך שחור
<New0> כלום
<Ddorda> ‏ומה זאת אומרת לא עולה? מה קורה?
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> שחור
<New0> כלום
<Ddorda> ‏(וואו המחשב שלך לא אוהב את אובונטו ביג טיים)
<New0> אחרי GRUB
<New0> כן זה נראה ככה
<Ddorda> ‏זה יכול לנבוע מכמה סיבות
<Ddorda> ‏ב־GRUB יש לך כמה אפשרויות, נכון?
<New0> קיבינימיני זה סוני משהו חזק עינהל  אובונטו
<New0> נכון
<New0> יש לי לינוקס אובונטו, ריקברי, ממ טסט, ווינדוס
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> יש לי חלק במקלדת שאני לא מצליח לגרום לו לעבוד
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ואין עוד אובונטו רגיל?
<New0> לה משנה אני כבר יכבה את המחשב ויפעיל מחדש
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco: thzv jke?
<New0> ברור שיש
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: איזה חלק?
<New0> זה ההאפשרות א'
<New0> הראשוניה
<Ddorda> ‏כן, חוץ מאפשרות א׳
<Ddorda> ‏אמור להיות עוד פעם רגיל, עם מספר אחר
<New0> לא אין
<Ddorda> ‏הממ =\
<Ddorda> ‏אז זה בטח בגלל הדרייבר.. מרגיז
<New0> אוקי אני הפעלתי עוד העפם מחדש
<pino-chan> הממ
<pino-chan> יש לי חלק במקלדת שאני לא מצליח לגרום לו לעבוד
<Ddorda> ‏pino-chan: איזה חלק?
<pino-chan> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_NeZyK_g96U4/TFyAkk0EiFI/AAAAAAAAAMQ/rfPTpMwUVvM/s1600/00094443.jpg
<pino-chan> זאת המקלדת
<pino-chan> החלק למעלה עם המועדפים
<New0> Ubuntu, with linux 2.6.35-22-generic
<New0> recovery mode
<New0> memtest
<New0> windows
<New0> זהו
<nicoco> Ddorda  אבל זה רק המועדפים
<nicoco> כל השאר עובדים כמו שצריך
<New0> אוקי הפעלתי רגיל
<nicoco> הווליום והאלה
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: תפתח במסוף xev
<Ddorda> ‏ייפתח לך חלון כזה
<Ddorda> ‏ואז תלחץ על הכפתורים של המועדפים כמה פעמים
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, תלחץ על כל הכפתורים האלה
<Ddorda> ‏יודע מה? אפילו יותר טוב, תכתוב במסוף ככה:
<nicoco> לחצתי
<Ddorda> ‎xev > xev.log
<Ddorda> ‏ואז זה ישמור לך הכל בקובץ ותוכל לעיין אח״כ
<nady> שלום
<New0> אוקי שוב לא עולה
<Ddorda> ‏nady: ועלה?
<Ddorda> ‏nady: היי
<Ddorda> ‎New0: :x
<Ddorda> ‏פשוט מסך שחור רגיל?
<Ddorda> ‏בלי כלום?
<New0> נכון9
<nicoco> Ddorda - אמור לקרות משהו?
<nicoco> יש לי רק חלון קטן כזה עם ריבוע
<nicoco> אבל הטקסט בטרמינל רץ
<nady> מה נישמע
<nicoco> היי נאדי
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: זה נותן פלט במסוף
<New0> אוקי האם יש איזה אפשרות לתקן את זה?
<Ddorda> ‏של הלחיצות
<nicoco> כן
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כמובן.. שנייה אני אמצא את זה
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, חשבתי שיהיה נחמד למנות אותם לוורקספייסז
<nady> מה קורה
<New0> דור אני מאוד ישמח
<nicoco> ואת הכוכב ל-alt-f2
<nicoco> עכשיו מה עושים, אחרי שהמסוף נתן לי פלט?
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: נשמע אדיר
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: תעבור על הפלט ותחפש את השם של הכפתור...
<nicoco> נכון? נוח ברבים
<New0> Ddorda תדע לך שכבר מתחיל להימאס לי מאובונטו אבל תודה רבה לך שאתה מנסה בשבילי
<Ddorda> ‎New0: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/7901
<nady> ארעה שגיאה בטעינת הארכיון
<nady> מה זה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: יש כאלה שההתחלה אצלם יותר קשה מאצל אחרים. אל תאבד סבלנות מהר מדי כי אתה רק תרוויח מזה בסוף
<Ddorda> ‏nady: מה ניסית לפתוח?
<nady> להתקין סקייפ
<New0> Ddorda אין בעיה
<New0> אתה צודק יש לי קצת פיוז קצר לאחרונה
<nady> לא עולה
<nicoco> Ddorda, מצאתי את הפלט, אבל מה מתוכו הוא השם של הכפתור?
<Ddorda> ‏nady: כי אתה מנסה לפתוח אותו עם התוכנה הלא נכונה
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: תחפש שם keystroke או משהו כזה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ראית מה ששלחתי לך?
<New0> כן מה זה ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: זה הסברים איך לבטל את הדרריבר של נוידיה שהפעלנו בדיוק
<nicoco> אין שם :O
<Ddorda> ‏זה מה שגרם למסך השחור
<Ddorda> ‏נוידיה לא מוכנים להוציא דרייברים נורמליים כנראה =\
<nicoco> שניה אני שולח את הפלט
<New0> אוקי דור
<Ddorda> !pastebin nicoco
<Hoborg> nicoco: http://bit.ly/duZEAg
<nicoco> http://pastebin.com/zrcqaKai
<Hoborg> Title: Outer window is 0x6000001, inner window is 0x60000
<nicoco> ידוע למדי
<New0> נו באמת דווקא החברה שאני אוהב :(:(::::(
<nady> איפה החיפוש
<Ddorda> ‎nady: ?
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: אסטרטגיה חדשה כי אני לא מזהה
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: לך לקיצורי מקשים של גנום
<nicoco> גם המחשב לא מזהה
<nicoco> זה מה שעשיתי מלכתכילה
<Ddorda> ‏הו =\
<nicoco> והוא לא מגיב למקשים האלה
<Ddorda> ‏נדמה לי שענבר כתבה על זה מדריך לא מזמן
<nicoco> ניסיתי לחפש את הדגם של המקלדת שלי בKeyboard preference
<Ddorda> !g i-pink
<Hoborg> "iPink Visual - 1000s of Free Iphone Porn Clips" - http://www.ipinkvisual.com/ | "iPink Visual - IPinkVisualPass Mobile Porn for your phone. Iphone ..." - http://www.ipinkvisualpass.com/%3Frevid%3D46927
<nicoco> אבל היא לא שם
<nicoco> הוא*
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<Ddorda> !g i-pink בלוג
<nady> איפה חיפוש קבצים באובנטו
<Hoborg> "Lookin&#39; Fab - בלוג אופנה" - http://lookinfab.blogspot.com/ | "FC Blogs • אפצה בלוג (FCBlogs) on Twitter" - http://twitter.com/fcblogs
<Ddorda> ‎nady: Places > Search for files
<Ddorda> ‎:S
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> פורנו באובונטו
<nicoco> מזל שאין כאן וירוסים :)
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco: http://www.inbarhovav.com/
<Ddorda> ‏הנה
<nicoco> תודה :)
<nady> מה שימך אחי
<Ddorda> ‏nady: אני?
<nicoco> חיפשתי את הדגם של המקלדת שלי בKeyboard preference, דרך אגב
<nady> כן
<nicoco> הוא לא שם
<nady> יש אפשרות להתקין אובנטו על מחשב חדש
<nicoco> מן הסתם
<nady> למה לא מתקין לי בבוט מה צריך ליבדוק
<nicoco> ביוס
<nady> מה כוונה
<nicoco> זה שונה ממחשב למחשב
<Ddorda> ‏nady: דור
<nicoco> אם ההתקנה לא עולה לך
<nicoco> אז צריך להגדיר את הביוס ככה שיעלה את הכונן בבוט
<nady> הדיסק עולה איך שמדליקים תמחשב הכל בסדר
<nicoco> אז היא עולה
<nicoco> אוקיי
<nady> אבל נעלם בהמשך
<nady> יש תנקודות האלה ואז נעלם
<nady> מה יכול להיות
<nady> דור אתה יכול להיכנס למחשב שלי
<nady> איך אני מבטל את ההיסטוריה בדפדפן זה מעצבן
<nady> שניכנסים עולים מלא דפים
<Ddorda> ‏nady: מה זאת אומרת ההיסטוריה?
<Ddorda> ‏הוא זוכר לך את הלשוניות?
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> לא עובד
<nicoco> הוא עדיין לא מזהה את המקשים האלה
<nicoco> המדריך משתמש במה שאתה אמרת, דרך אגב
<Ddorda> ‏מה שם המקלדת?
<nicoco> Microsoft Wireless comfort keyboard 1.0A
<nicoco> הופה
<nicoco> מצאתי משהו מעניין
<nicoco> http://stefanobolli.blogspot.com/2010/08/microsoft-wireless-comfort-keyboard-10a.html
<Hoborg> Title: Stefano Bolli: Microsoft Wireless Comfort Keyboard 1.0a on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04
<nady> דור נגיד יכנסתי ומפעיל דפדפן אז הוא פותח את כל הדפים שהיו קודם
<nady> יהיה לי סקיפ היום חחחחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏nady: המערכת בעברית או אנגלית?
<nady> עיברית
<Ddorda> ‏nady: עריכה > אפשרויות
<Ddorda> ‏נדמה לי, משהו כזה
<Ddorda> ‏אתה צריך להגדיר לו שבפתיחה הוא יפתח את עמוד הבית
<nady> העדפות אולי?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<nady> אתה מבין אותי עם ההתקנה או לא כל כך
<nady> האפשרות הראשונה זה רק דוגמא נככון?
<nady> השניה התקנה מלאה ?
<New0> דור תגיד אם אני יתקין 10.04 במקום 10.10 יכול להיות שלא יהיה בעיה ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: יכול להיות, אבל זה סתם מתיש להתקין שוב ושוב מחדש
<New0> למה מתיש?
<New0> זה כולא לשפוך הכל על דוק ושוב להתקין
<New0> למרות שאני לא יעשה את זה עכשיו
<kosherpup> אהלן
<avi1333> מה קורה קושר?
<avi1333> וואי ממש אהבתי את הדבר החדש הזה באופרה:
<avi1333> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/opera-11-beta-released/
<Hoborg> Title: Opera 11 Beta released with tab stacking feature  more
<avi1333> אני חייב לנסות את הדפדפן הזה
<kosherpup> וואלה שניה ני בודק
<kosherpup> אני עוד לא ניסיתי את אופרה 11
<kosherpup> אה כן זה אפשרי
<kosherpup> גם ב10
<kosherpup> זה נחמד למסכים גדולים
<avi1333> וואלה נשמע ממש נוח הדבר הזה במיוחד שאפשר לאסוף כמה טאבים ביחד
<avi1333> אבל לפי מה שאמרו פה אופרה עובד לאט על אובנטו...:S
<kosherpup> fi tbh tnr,h kl
<kosherpup> כן אני אמרתי לך אבל אולי בכל זאת יש לו פיתרון
<avi1333> כן באמת צריך לברר...
<kosherpup> חחח אם תמצא תגיד לי
<avi1333> סבבה אני ב"ה מחר ינסה לברר על זה
<kosherpup> uutkv
<kosherpup> וואלה נשמע סבבה
<kosherpup> אתה הולך לנסות ישר אופרה !!?
<kosherpup> 11*
<avi1333> לא אני יבדוק את 10 קודם
<kosherpup> כן
<avi1333> אבל גם ב10 יש את האפשרות הזאות לאסוף כמה טאבים לטאב אחד?
<kosherpup> חחח יש לי גירסה לא מותקנת של 10
<kosherpup> לא ניסיתי
<kosherpup> אולי יש
<avi1333> פורטאבל?
<avi1333> יש פורטאבל בלינוקס?:O
<kosherpup> כן
<avi1333> וואלה?חשבתי רק בווינדוס יש תוכנות ללא התקנה.
<avi1333> אבל האמת שאני בדרך כלל מעדיף להתקין כי פורטאבל עובד לאט יותר...:S
<kosherpup> אני לא כל כך חושב שזה נכון
<avi1333> בפיירפוקס ככה זה הייה לי
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> בווינדוס אני יודע שזה לא עובד יותר לאט
<avi1333> בלינוקס לא ניסתי אבל בווינדוס היהי לי פיירפוקס פורטאבל וזה ממש עבד לאט וגמר לי על המעבד ועל הראם
<kosherpup> אולי זה היה גירסה גרועה?
<kosherpup> של פורטבאל?
<avi1333> יכול להיות לא ממש בדקתי את זה האמת
<avi1333> פשוט עברתי לגרסא מותקנת
<avi1333> אני עכשיו ינסה להוריד פורטאבל של אופרה לווינדוס
<kosherpup> במשרד של אחי שמתי גם מותקן גם פורטבל והפורטבל עבד יותר מהר
<avi1333> שאני יהיה על המחשב עם האונבטו נורד גם שם:D
<avi1333> וואלה?אז כנראה באמת זה תלוי בגרסא
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> יש אתר טוב portableappz.blogspot.com
<avi1333> תודה רבה אחי אני יבדוק:)
<avi1333> האמת שאני בדרך כלל השתמתי באתר הזה:
<avi1333> http://portableapps.com
<Hoborg> Title: PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB drives
<kosherpup> השיני יותר טוב אם כי יש גם portableturk או משהו כזה
<avi1333> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<kosherpup> חחח בכיף
<kosherpup> כמה ראם יש לך?
<avi1333> 2GB
<avi1333> מחשב די חלש גם זה וגם הנייד שעליון האובנטו
<avi1333> פה יש מעבד  כפול ליבה מהדור הראשון עם 2 GHZ
<avi1333> ועל הנייד עם 1.6GHZ
<kosherpup> 2 גיגה זה רק חלש במושגים של 64 ביט
<avi1333> פה יש 2.80GHZ...
<avi1333> כן אני עם 32ביט
<kosherpup> זה אמור לעבוד בסדר גמור
<avi1333> על הנייד עם האובנטו דברים עובדים לי הרבה יותר מהר וטוב
<kosherpup> במשרד של אחי יש מחשב רץ על IP היה בו רק 512 ראם
<avi1333> פה אני לא יכול לשים אובנטו כי זה מחשב של העבודה של אבא שלי
<kosherpup> XP*
<kosherpup> אה
<avi1333> כן 512 מגה אמור לרוץ יפה עם xp
<kosherpup> בא לי לנסות XBUNTU
<avi1333> האמת שאני גם עם xp עכשיו
<kosherpup> הכי זה XP
<nady> שלום
<avi1333> ניסתי xbuntu וממש לא אהבתי
<kosherpup> יש לי סבבה של רעיון לקלוניקל
<avi1333> ז"א הרודתי את השולחן עבודה xfce
<nady> אני צריך קישור להורדת צורב
<avi1333> אבל ממש לא אהבתי את זה
<kosherpup> נאגי אתה מתכוון תוכנת צריבה?
<avi1333> יש תוכנה שהגיעה עם האובנטו לא?
<kosherpup> יש לי רעיון שקלוניקל תיתן עדכונים לווינדוסים שמייקרסופט הפסיקה לתת לה תמיכה ואז אנשים ככה יתרגלו למוצרים של קלוניקל ואז כאשר הם יצטרכו מערכת חדשה הם יכולים להחליף ללינוקס ולהשמש באותם מוצרים
<avi1333> נשמע לי רעיון מצויין אחי:)
<avi1333> שיתמו תמיכה לxp:D
<kosherpup> חחחח כןןןןן
<avi1333> למרות שאם אתה מתקין kde אתה יכול להפוך את המחשב שלך לבדיוק כמו אקספי חחחחחח
<kosherpup> ככה אנשים לא יקנו ווינדוסים חדשים
<kosherpup> חחחחחח
<avi1333> כן הווינדוסים החדשים הם על הפנים
<kosherpup> זהו אמרתם לי שאתם לא אוהבים KDE
<kosherpup> כן
<avi1333> בהתחלה חשבתי 7 הוא טוב לאחר התנסות קצרה גילתי שזה לא המציאות
<kosherpup> ווינדוס 7 עושה כואב בעיניים
<avi1333> כן אני לא אוהב את kde כי אני לא רוצה שהלינוקס יראה לי כמו ווינדוס
<avi1333> אבל למי שאוהב את זה זה כדאי
<kosherpup> אני אנסה פעם שאני אעשה פירמוט
<avi1333> כן ולווינדוס 7 יש גם בעיות יציבות לטווח הארוך
<avi1333> אתה יכול להתקין kde על האובנטו שייש לך עכשיו...
<avi1333> אתה יודע אתה יכול להתקין כמה שולחנות עבודה שבא לך
<kosherpup> אחי התלונן על מסכים כחולים
<kosherpup> וואלה
<avi1333> מסכים כחולים בווינדוס 7?
<kosherpup> כן
<avi1333> אתה יכול להתקין גם xfce אם אתה רוצה לנסות
<kosherpup> כמה מגה זה KDE?
<avi1333> אבל הכי טוב שתשאל את דור או משהו אחר שמבין אם זה לא משפיע אחד על השני
<avi1333> לא יודע האמת:S
<avi1333> לי כרגע יש את גנום ואת פלאשבוקס
<avi1333> הייה לי את xfce ומחקתי אותו
<kosherpup> יש סביבת עבודה מהיר וקל למחשב ישן שהוא גם סביבה יפה?
<avi1333> הבעיה שגם אחרי המחיקה מסך הכיבוי נשאר עם הסמל של xubuntu
<avi1333> אממ xfce היא די קלה
<kosherpup> כן אבל אתה אומר לא יפה
<avi1333> פלקסבוקס הכי קל אבל לא ממש יפה
<avi1333> לxfce אפשר להוריד כל מיני תוספות שיהיה יפה יותר
<New0> היייי אתם משתמשי אובונטו אני שואל אותכם שאלה חשובה !!!!!!!
<nady> זה באובנטו?
<kosherpup> !g flaxbox
<Hoborg> "FlaxBOX freeware for Windows Mobile Phone." - http://www.freewarepocketpc.net/ppc-download-flaxbox.html | "YouTube - FlaxBOX fuuny sounds player for Windows Mobile phones" - http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D3MBbIeN-VLw
<avi1333> ! fluxbox
<New0> אם אני מפעיל הרבה דברים במחשב מולטי טסקין אבל הרבה מאוד
<avi1333> !g fluxbox
<Hoborg> "fluxbox.org" - http://www.fluxbox.org/ | "Fluxbox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluxbox
<New0> יש מצב שזה לא יעבוד חלק ?
<New0> וזה יעשה בעיות
<New0> ואני מדבר על הרבה תוכנות ביחד
<nady> העיברית הפוכה למה
<kosherpup> נאדי איפה העברית הפוכה?
<avi1333> New0 זה תלוי במחשב שלך
<avi1333> קושר פלאקסבוקס הוא בסיסי ביותר אין לו גראפיקה כמעט אבל הוא הכי קל בעולם
<avi1333> ובעיקרון הכול שם עובד ע"י קיצורי דרך שאתה מגדיר
<avi1333> אתה גם מגדיר איזה תוכנותיעלו בכניסה
<kosherpup> חחחח זה ממש מכוער
<nady> במסנגר לדוגמא
<kosherpup> יש icewm זה יפה
<kosherpup> נאדי תנסה לשנות סקין
<nady> שפה כאילו?
<kosherpup> לא שפה סקין
<nady> מה שימך?
<nady> שזה?
<kosherpup> תחליף לסקין הכי קלאסי
<avi1333> כן חחח הוא שולחן עבודה ללא גרפיקה בכלל
<kosherpup> כן אני צריך משהו משרדי
<kosherpup> לאחי ועובדיו
<nady> איפה זה נימצא
<kosherpup> נאדי זה הגדרות המראה
<avi1333> קושר אולי תשאר עם גנום אבל תבטל חלק מהפאלטים
<kosherpup> זה נמצא בחלון של רשימת אנשי קשר
<avi1333> *אפלטים
<avi1333> כמו למשל האפלט של הרשתות חברתיות
<New0> אוקי אני מדבר על מחשב כזה:
<New0> http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/944/pichp.png
<avi1333> kosherpup אני עכשיו בודק את הפורטאבל של אופרה והוא עובד מצויין
<nady> איפה זה נימצא באתר לינוקס?
<avi1333> New0 לפי כמות המשימות שאתה עושה אין פלא שהמחשב עובד לך לאט
<New0> אבי אני יגיד למה אני שואל
<avi1333> אבל שוב אם יש לך מחשב חזק הוא יוכל לעמוד בזה
<New0> מה ?
<avi1333> כמובן שבלינוקס יעבוד טוב יותר:D
<New0> ממממ בטעות העלתי תמונה אחרת
<avi1333> העלת תמונת של כל הדברים שפתוחים אצלך וכן זה המון דברים
<avi1333> ד"א תיקיית סרטים לא גדולה אבל נחמדה:D
<kosherpup> אוף גם הניתוקים האלה
<New0> אחי תשכח ממה שראית חחחח
<New0> בטעות העלתי תמונה אחרת
<avi1333> חחחח סבבה
<kosherpup> חחח נשמע רע
<avi1333>  kosherpup אני עכשיו בודק את הפורטאבל של אופרה והוא עובד מצויין
<New0> במילים אחרות תשמור את זה לעצמך
<New0> אוקי* לעצמכם
<New0> חחח
<kosherpup> סבבה:)
<New0> http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/1358/picg.png
<New0> את זה רציתי שתראו
<kosherpup> הוא מהיר כמו טיל
<New0> אני יודע
<avi1333> כן אחלה מחשב אחי
<avi1333> לדעתי יכול לסחוב יופי את כל מה שהרצת שם
<New0> אבל לאחרונה WIN 7
<New0> צועק לי הצילו !!!!! תפרמט אותי בבקשה
<avi1333> WIN7 ניהיה לא יציב לאחר זמן מסויים
<avi1333> ידוע
<New0> נכון
<avi1333> גם אצלי הייה ככה
<avi1333> בהתחלה עבד סוס אחר כך התחיל לקטע
<New0> אבל הוא עושה לי בעיות עכשיו
<kosherpup> האמת עכשיו שאני רואה ווינדוס 7 זה באמת נראה כמו KDE
<avi1333> אז פרמטתי אותו ושים אובנטו
<avi1333> חחח כן קושר אפשר להתקין כל מיני סקינים שהמחשב שלך יראה בדיוק כמו ווינדוס
<kosherpup> אבי אתה יודע מה אני עושה:)
<avi1333> יש גם סקינים של מק
<New0> לא הבנתי אותך אבי
<kosherpup> אני לא מתקין כלום על ווינדוס
<avi1333> :)
<New0> דיברת בגוף שני ושלישי
<kosherpup> רק פורטבל והווינדוס עובד טוב להרבה זמן
<avi1333> *אז פרמטתי אותו ושמתי ווינדוס
<New0> <avi1333> אז פרמטתי אותו ושים אובנטו
<nady> איך מורידים קבצים
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<avi1333> New0 אמרתי מה עשיתי בנמקה שלי
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333> מציע לך לעשות אותו דבר
<kosherpup> נאדי איזה קבצים?
<New0> אני לא יכול לצערי
<New0> האמת היא שלא לצערי
<kosherpup> ! icewm
<New0> כי עכשיו בדיוק התקנתי אובונטו על הנייד שלי
<nady> לדוגמא אדובה מה עושים בסוף
<New0> והוא עושה לי בעיות
<avi1333> New0 אז תעשה פרמוט
<kosherpup> !g icewm
<Hoborg> "icewm" - http://www.icewm.org/ | "IceWM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceWM
<nady> יש לי רשימה וזה לא ממשיך
<avi1333> New0 לצערי אין לי פתרון טוב יותר
<avi1333> New0 ככה זה מערכות ווינדוס
<New0> במילים אחרות אם אני ייתקין אובונטו במקום ווינ 7 זה יטוס לי יותר מהיר ?
<avi1333> קושר כן באמת נראה לי שלווינדוס הכי טוב פורטאבל ,האופרה עובד מצוייין מהר יותר מהכרום המותקן אפילו
<New0> המחשב הזה הוא של אחי
<avi1333> New0 לאורך זמן כן
<New0> אה אוקי
<avi1333> אובנטו הרבה יותר יציב
<kosherpup> כן אבי זה הסוד בווינדוס לא להתקין כלום על המערכת
<Ddorda> ‎kosherpup: +1
<New0> לדוגמא המחשב שלי פתאום לפעמים צועק הצילו ומקרטע לי
<avi1333> קושר ביגלל שהווינדוס משתמש ברגיסטרי ועוד כל מיני דברים שבסופו של דבר גורמים חלאי יציבות
<New0> כושר לבנתיים נהנתי מ ווין 7
<avi1333> New זה אופייני למחשבי ווינדוס
<Ddorda> ‏Win7 כבדה באופן משמעותי מאובונטו
<New0> אבל שהוא עושה בעיות היית רוצה שהוא יהיה XP
<avi1333> New נהנתי במשך חצי שנה מווינדוס 7
<avi1333> עד שלא יכולתי יותר
<kosherpup> כן בדיוק זה הבעיה כל הרג'יסטרי
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏אחת ההוכחות הכי טובות לזה הוא שהגרסה שלהם לנטבוקים בלי אפקטים ואפשר להריץ שם רק עד 3 תוכנות במקביל (?!)
<New0> אז צריך לעשות פירנוט
<avi1333> קושר גם המערכת קבצים המעצבנת בהם הווינדוס משתמש
<New0> *פורמוט
<Ddorda> ‏New0: גם אחרי שתלמד להכיר קצת את המערכת אתה תמות על זה, לא תבין מה עשית בווינדוז כל השנים
<New0> כן גם בגלל האיחוי הדפוק של NTFS
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אגבף סידרת כבר את הבעיה עם המסך?
<avi1333> New0 כן זה המלצתי
<nady> בהתקנה מה זה האפשרות האחרונה
<avi1333> Ddorda זה מה שקרה אצלי:D
<Ddorda> ‎nady: encrypted?
<New0> Ddorda עוד לא
<avi1333> אני עדיין עושה שמיניות באוויר כדי להצליח להתקין גם על המחשב הנייח לינוקס
<kosherpup> בגלל ששהרג'סטרי משנה ע"י כל פיפס שאתה עושה עם המחשב אז הווינדוס משתבש לגמרי אחרי שימוש רגיל לחלוטין
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אם תרצה את עזרתי באיזהשהו שלב תגיד לי
<New0> אני מעתיק לחבר שלי כמה סדרות וסרטים ככה שהייתי עסוק
<nady> מה רשמת ?
<New0> Ddorda בכיף אחי
<Ddorda> ‎nady: encrypted?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: טוב, אז תקרא לי :P
<Ddorda> ‏nady: רוצה להעתיק לכאן את האפשרות האחרונה שאני אוכל להגיד לך?
<avi1333>  kosherpup הבעיה זה גם שאחרי הסרת תוכנה הרגיסטרי עדיין נשאר מה שגם גורם לחוסר יציבות
<New0> Ddorda  אתה יודע מה עכשיו בדיוק המחשב בביצוע ההעתקה לכן יש לי עוד כמה דקות או שעות
<avi1333> New0 אם ההעתקה מבצעת בווינדוס 7 יש לך זמן:S
<kosherpup> כן זה דפוק לאללה
<kosherpup> לכן יצרו את ghost
<avi1333> כן אני גם משתמש המון בגוסט
<nady> דור ההזמנה יצאה
<Ddorda> ‎nady: ?
<avi1333> כבר כמה שנים שלא עשיתי פרמוט
<New0> GHOST זה ממש לא דוגמא טובה
<New0> כי גם זה דפוק לאאלה
<nady> זה דואר רגיל
<kosherpup> חבלז
<avi1333> גם ביגלל שאני לא יכול לעשות פורמט כי יש פה תוכנות חשבוות של אבא שלי
<avi1333> אז שאני ממש חייב אני עושה גוסט למצב שבו קיבלתי את המחשב מהעבודה
<kosherpup> כן ווינדוס זה התוכנה הכי גרועה לאבטחת מידע
<kosherpup> הלך הווינדוס לך תמצא את האימיילים שלך
<kosherpup> או המסמכים שלך
<New0> חחחחח
<avi1333> כן חחח באמת בעייה גדולה
<kosherpup> הכל מעורבב הקבצים עם התוכנה והרג'יסטרי
<New0> זה בדיוק מה שקרה למחשב הנייד של בן-דוד שלי
<New0> המחשב שלו קרס
<New0> ניסיתי לתקן אבל לא הצלחתי
<New0> מתברר שלתקן 7 זה לא כמו לתקן XP
<New0> אבל שהעלתי את לייב סידי של אובונטו
<avi1333> הביאו לי במחשבים במצבים גרועים ביותר אבל בסופו של דבר בדרך כלל הצלחתי להציל להם את רוב החומר
<New0> אני לא הצלחתי למצוא שום קובץ בשולחן העבודה
<New0> להציל את החומר איך ? אבי
<kosherpup> ניו לייב סידי של אובונטו לא טוב בשביל לתקן ווינדוס
<New0> לא בשביל לתקן אלא בשביל למצוא את החומר שיש עליו
<avi1333> New0 יש אפשרות להריץ ריפר לווינדוס בדרך עלל זה עוזר
<kosherpup> יש !g hirens boot cd
<New0> אבל גם ככה אני לא יודע בדיוק איך לעשות
<avi1333> לאחר מכן אתה נכנס במצב בטוח ומשם מגבה הכול
<New0> יש לי את זה
<New0> אני לא יכול להיכנס במצב בטוח
<kosherpup> זה לא טוב אובונטו לא נועד להצגת קבצי ווינדוס
<avi1333> hirens boot cd? יש לי עדיין לא בדקתי אותו
<New0> וריפר אני לא יכול לעשות
<New0> אבי אין לך מושג איך זה טוב
<New0> hiren boot cd אחלה של דבר
<New0> אני משתמש איתו המון
<avi1333> עדיין לא הגעתי למצב שהייתי צריך להשתמש בו
<kosherpup> hirens boot cd זה הדבר בכי טוב שיצא למשתמשי ווינדוס
<avi1333> אני יבדוק אותו מחר:D
<New0> כושר נכון מאוד
<avi1333> הבנתי שייש שם הרבה תוכנות שחזור
<New0> מלא
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> אבל לא השתמשתי איתם
<avi1333> יש גם תוכנות לתיקון הבוט?
<kosherpup> יש שם מיני ווינדוס XP ומיני לינוקס
<kosherpup> כן
<avi1333> אה יפה באמת נשמע שימושי:D
<avi1333> יש שם גוסט?
<avi1333> :D
<kosherpup> תיקון הבוט זה הכי טוב פשוט מתקינים גראב במקום הMBR של מייקרסופט:)
<New0> מאוד אבל הוא מציג רק 8 אותיות ראשונות
<kosherpup> איזה 8 אותיות?
<avi1333> חחח תכלס הכי טוב להתקין grub
<New0> במקרה שלי משהו אחר נפגם
<New0> ntoskrnl.exe אם אני לא טועה
<New0> לכן אני לא יכול להעלות את המערכת
<kosherpup> חחח אין לי מושג מה זה
<New0> זה אמור להיות קובץ אימיג של המערכת
<New0> שכל ההתקנים עליו
<avi1333> כן נשמע קובץ חשוב
<avi1333> וריפר לא עזר?
<kosherpup> חחח דיברתי עם כמה משתמשי ווינדוס דיברתי איתם על שפת קימפול של המעבד i386
<New0> ואם אין לי את דיסק ההתקנה של OEM אז זה לא יעבוד
<New0> ואין לי
<New0> ו.....
<avi1333> New0 תוריד גרסאת oem
<kosherpup> הסתומים האלה אמרו לי שאין קשר בן i386 למעבד הם אמרו לי שזה בכלל תיקיה בדיסק התקנה של ווינדוס
<New0> אבי אני לא יודע מאיפה
<avi1333> :O קושר נשמע שהמצב קשה
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> חחחחחח
<avi1333> New0 תוריד מ thepiratebay
<New0> כושר יש כאלה שחושבים שהמסך הוא המחשב
<kosherpup> חחח זה הדור הבא של משתמשי ווינדוס
<avi1333> כושר,אתה במקרה משגיח כשרות?:D
<kosherpup> חחח לא
<kosherpup> הניק הזה התחיל כפרודיה
<New0> אבי אבל מה אני ירשום שם ?
<kosherpup> יש puppylinux
<avi1333> win7 oem
<New0> חחחחח
<New0> אבי אוקי
<avi1333> אם אתה לא מוצא תגיד אני ינסה להשיג לך
<New0> אוקי תנסה להשיג לי בכל מקרה
<New0> אולי תיפול על משהו יותר טוב
<avi1333> וצריך גם לברר איך עושים ריפר בווינדוס 7 עד כמה שאני זוכר נכנסים לרקוורי קונוסול ומקלידים איזה פקודה
<New0> והוא לא מצא לי כלום
<kosherpup> וכאשר עושים גירסאות פרטיות לpuppylinux אז קוראים לזה pup לדוגמא funnypuplinux
<avi1333> אה סבבה שניה אני ינסה לחפש לך
<New0> אבי זה  ב XP
<avi1333> אה חחח הבנתי קושר חזק אחי
<kosherpup> אז קראתי לעצמי בצאט שלהם kosherpup
<avi1333> אה חחח אז איך עושים בווינדוס 7?
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<avi1333> שניה ננסה לחפש קצת מידע
<New0> בכיף אני אשמח
<New0> ב 7 אין לי מושג
<New0> יש אפשרות לשורת פקודה
<New0> אבל בדרך כלל אתה פשוט עושה ריפר
<New0> 7 שנוה לאאאלה מ XP
<New0> ותאמין לי שניתקלתי מלא פעמים ב 7
<New0> טעות ב XP
<avi1333> אני זוכר שכבר עשיתי ריפר ב7 רק שאני לא זוכר איך:S
<New0> 7 פשוט זבל בתקלות
<New0> למרות שהוא מתקן אותם מעולה
<New0> אבל שיש בעיה רצינית ואתה מכניס דיסק אחר לא של OEM
<avi1333> זה נשמע מעניין:
<avi1333> http://www.iatraf.co.il/showthread.php?t=603234
<Hoborg> Title: [הורדה] Windows 7 System Repair Disc x64|כלי לתיקון ושחזור מערכת - פורום אטרף
<New0> אז הוא מתחיל לומר לך היייי אין לא תואם אין תאימות אין אלוהים
<New0> ווואוו באמת מעניין
<avi1333> כן חחח קרה לי הדבר הזה גם
<New0> רציתי להשיג אחד כזה
<New0> זה ב 7
<New0> כמובן
<New0> ב XP אני חולה על התקלות שלו
<New0> מעלה שורת פקודה מריץ משהו ........ הכל עובד
<New0> איזה כיף המחשב שלי עובד
<New0> ישששששששששששששששש
<New0> ככה זה ב XP בכל מקרה חחחח
<avi1333> חחחחח
<New0> אווו אבי זה ל 64 ביט לא ל 32 ביט
<avi1333> אה:S
<avi1333> טוב חייב להיות גרסא ל32 ביט
<avi1333> http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<Hoborg> Title: Download Windows 7 System Recovery Discs  The NeoSmart Files
<avi1333> זה הורדה לטורנט
<New0> אני חולה על טוררנט
<New0> הכל אני מוריד משהם
<avi1333> גם אני:D
<New0> אבי תגיד
<kosherpup> אני בחיים לא התנסיתי בטורנטים
<New0> אתה זה שהמלצת לי על Human Target ?
<New0> כושר תתחיל
<avi1333> יכול להיות לא זוכר:D
<avi1333> התחיל עונה 2
<New0> כושר על מה אתה משתמש ?
<New0> כן אני יודע
<kosherpup> ממילא יש לי אינטרנט איטי:)
<avi1333> היום יצא תרגום לפרק וראיתא את הפרק הראשון של העונה השניה ייה פרק אדיר
<New0> אז כי אתה הצעת לי אבי
<kosherpup> אני משתמש בקישורים
<New0> אבי עוד לא
<kosherpup> היום הורדתי האוס
<New0> כושר יש דברים לקבל דברים מהיר יותר
<New0> כושר ומה הכוונה קישורים ?
<kosherpup> מחפש קיצורי FTP רגילים
<New0> אבי כן זה אתה אמרת לי ואגב אחלה סידרה
<avi1333> אתה מתכוון http
<New0> אבל הפעם אני חושב לחכות לכל העונה 2
<avi1333> אה חחח אני לא יכולתי לחכות...
<avi1333> הייה פרק ממש טוב
<New0> כושר הכוונה שאתה מוריד משרתי רפיד שר ?
<kosherpup> HTTP = FTP רק שהוא מכוסה בשכבת GUI
<avi1333> New0 בדוק פרטי
<New0> אבי בכיף אבל אנייייייי חושב שאנייי ייחכה
<avi1333> חחח סבבה:D
<kosherpup> אני מוריד מכל שרת
<avi1333> צודק כושר:D
<kosherpup> בלי הבדל גזע דת או מין:)
<New0> כושר לא נראה לי
<avi1333> אבל הפורט שונה אני חושב
<avi1333> ftp לרוב פורט 21
<avi1333> http לרוב 80
<kosherpup> זה רק מספרים
<kosherpup> כל הורדה חייבת לבוא משרת FTP כל שהוא
<avi1333> בסופו של דבר כן....
<New0> ווואלה לא ידעתי את זה אבל אם אתה אומר
<kosherpup> שרתי HTTP זה רק למידע
<New0> *כושר
<avi1333> התכנים מאוחסנים על שרתי ftp
<kosherpup> כן
<avi1333> אבל פורט ההתחברות אל השרתה הוא שונה
<avi1333> *השרת
<kosherpup> זה רק בגלל שהם מכסים את הFTP לצורכי ביטחון
<kosherpup> או לצרכי מסחר
<New0> כושר אגב גם אני מוריד חלק מההורדות ככה
<avi1333> אני מוריד חלק קטן מההורדות שלי ככה
<New0> יש תוכנה שאני משתמש איתה הרבה
<avi1333> אני פשוט שמתי rss ביוטורנט לכל הסדרות שלי כך שמתי שיוצא פרק הוא מוריד לבד
<New0> Free Rapid Downlaod
<kosherpup> יש צורה לעקוב אחרי שרתי FTP שעליהם מאוכלסים שרתי HTTP ע"י שורת הפקודה
<New0> אבי אתה חייב ללמד אותי איך להשתמש עם RSS
<kosherpup> האמת גמני לא יודע להשתמש בRSS
<avi1333> זה  מאוד פשוט אחי
<avi1333> אני גם לא ממש ידעתי עד שניסתי מספר פעמים
<avi1333> http://showrss.karmorra.info
<Hoborg> Title: showRSS  all your tv shows, one feed, their torrent
<avi1333> כנסו לאתר הזה ותרשמו
<avi1333> תבחרו את הסרות שאתם אוהבים
<avi1333> הוא ייצור לכם rss שלהם
<avi1333> לאחר מכן לכו ליוטורנט ותוסיפו אותו
<kosherpup> יש גם boxxe
<kosherpup> boxee
<avi1333> כן אבל הוא יודע גם להוריד דברים?
<kosherpup> זה מאפשר לראות RSS בצפיה ישירה
<avi1333> חשבתי שהוא רק ממש למדיהסנטר
<kosherpup> לא להוריד בכלל
<kosherpup> הוא רק מדיה סנטר
<kosherpup> האמת שהוא סבבה
<kosherpup> הוא רץ על מחשבים חלשים יותר טוב מפלאשפלייר
<avi1333> התקנתי לי אותו על האובנטו
<kosherpup> חחח אני הורדתי גירסה לא להתקנה:)
<avi1333> ד"א זה חברה ישראלית
<kosherpup> וואלה?
<avi1333> עכשיו הם גם התחילו לשווק סטרימר שלהם שמריץ את התוכנה
<kosherpup> האמת שזה דבר טוב לגמרי
<avi1333> החברה שמייצרת להם את הסטרימר היא tplink
<avi1333> המחיר שלו יהיה סביבות ה800 שקל
<kosherpup> אה סביר
<avi1333> ויושק בישראל כנראה בעוד כחודשיים,כמובן שבאירופה כבר הושק
<kosherpup> ראיתי את הסרטון זה נראה ממש טוב
<shimi810> ‏קראתי באיזה מקום שהוא עולה יותר מ־ 2000...
<kosherpup> חחח כל הדיבורים האלה על סדרות עשה לי חשק:)
<kosherpup> לילה טוב
<avi1333> הבנתי שהמחיר יהיה 800 שקל אבל אני לא סגור על זה.אני יבדוק אחר כך
<avi1333> לילה טוב כושר:D
<kosherpup> גמלך אבי:)
<kosherpup> ולכולם
<avi1333> נבדוק עם יש תרגום ל "איך פכשתי את אמא שלך" אני מת על הסדרה הזאות
<avi1333> *אם
<shimi810> ‏תגיד לי אם תמצא בנושא, הוא נראה מאד טוב
<avi1333> כן הוא באמת נראה טוב,אני לבנתיים משתמש באקסטימר סך הכול הוא מצויין אבל יש לו עדיין בעיות
<New0> לילה טוב כושר
<New0> היה לי לאג רציני
<New0> לאג של חצי דקה
<New0> וואווו
<shimi810> ‏גם לי יש לאגים.. דרך איזה חברה אתה מחובר
<shimi810> ‎?
<New0> 013
<New0> זבל של דבר
<avi1333> גם ליש לאגים
<avi1333> כל הספקיות בארץ כבר מגבילות אותנו:S
<avi1333> כולל בזק בין לאומי
<New0> דרך איזה חברה אתה מחובר ?
<avi1333> בזק בין לאומי
<avi1333> עד לא מזמן הם היו מצויינים אבל המצב השתנה:S
<New0> *נזק בין לאומי אתה מתכוון ?
<avi1333> כתבה מעניינת על boxee:
<avi1333> http://www.hometheater.co.il/p-1.article02169
<Hoborg> Title: ביקורת HDTV: קופסאת הקסמים של Boxee Box by D-Link!
<avi1333> כן...:S
<New0> מה לעשות הישראלים שמים זין על כולם
<avi1333> אבל הםא עדיין החברה שהכי פחות מגבילה
<New0> וואוו יש לי לאגים רציניים
<avi1333> שמעתי יש גם חברה חדשה בשם CCC
<New0> נראה לי זה ה XCHAT
<shimi810> ‏אני 014, נזק בין לאומי גדול... תעברו לטריפל סי, ספקית אינטרנט חדשה, אומרים שהם טובים
<New0> כי דרך הדפדפן הכל עובד לי מצויין
<shimi810> ‏טריפל סי/CCC - אותו דבר
<avi1333> שימי ccc הם טובים?
<New0> כל החדשים בטח יהיו טובים
<New0> כי הם חייבים להוכיח את עצמם
<avi1333> אבל לפי אתר הום ט'יטר גם ccc כבר מגבילים:S
<avi1333> http://www.hometheater.co.il/vt128024.%D7%94%D7%90%D7%9D-%D7%99%D7%A9-%D7%A1%D7%A4%D7%A7-%D7%90%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%98%D7%A8%D7%A0%D7%98-%D7%90%D7%97%D7%93-%D7%98%D7%95%D7%91
<Hoborg> Title: האם יש ספק אינטרנט אחד טוב בארץ?
<shimi810> ‏עורך הדין יהונתן קלינגר משתמש בהם, אין לו בעיות איתם. גם אני רוצה לעבור אליהם....
<avi1333> לדעתי אין ספק בארץ שהוא באמת טוב
<shimi810> ‏אם לא הייתה לי התחייבות אליהם... אבל מהקישור שהבאת...
<avi1333> אלא אם כן משלמים מאוד שקלים לתעדוףS:
<avi1333> *מאות
<avi1333> טוב חברים אני זז לישון אז שיהיה לכם לילה טוב:D
<shimi810> ‏לילה טוב
<trew1000> היום גיליתי דבר חדש בגימפ
<trew1000> שיש אפשרות לשמור כל בחירה שעשית
<trew1000> רעיון גאוני
<trew1000> ממש חור בהסכלה לדעת את זה רק עכשיו
<trew1000> ועוד בזכות PS חח
<H3r0> לכו לישון כבר 3 בלילה
<H3r0> אופס השעון שלי לא מכוון
<H3r0> אבל עדיין 1 זה ממש מאוחר
<Interruptus> לעע איזה
<Interruptus> רק נגמר הלס קיצ'ן
<H3r0> Interruptus - מצאת את מבוקשך?
<Interruptus> הא בטח
<Interruptus> פלאש פלאייר בגירסת ניסוי
<Interruptus> עדיין דרעק
<Interruptus> כמו כל מה שאדובי מוציאים מתחת ידיהם
<H3r0> חרא כרגיל
<H3r0> Interruptus - אבל לאט לאט מתפתח
<Interruptus> פלאש=מוות בקופסא
<H3r0> lightspark
<H3r0> שהוא אחלךה
<Interruptus> מה לייטספארק
<Interruptus> ווסאיסט?
<asw3> פלאש הורג קופסאות ישנות
<H3r0> !g lightspark
<Hoborg> "lightspark" - http://lightspark.sourceforge.net/ | "Lightspark - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lightspark
<H3r0> Interruptus - ^
<Interruptus> הא
<Interruptus> בדיוק מתקין מפאקמן
<Interruptus> יש את זה בריפו
<H3r0> Interruptus - נתקעתי קצת עם הג'נטו מערכת לא פשוטה בעליל אבל אפשרית
<Interruptus> ג'נטו נוראית
<trew1000> יש פה מישהו עם פייתון?
<New0> עדיין אין לי איזה נחש כזה בבית חח
<trew1000> בבית לא צריך אני צריך בראש חח
<New0> ותשמע לאחרונה אני רואה פה הרבה כאלה ששואלים או מדברים על פייתון
<New0> מה זה באמת ?
<New0> חחחח
<trew1000> שפת תיכנות מאוד קלה ופשוטה
<trew1000> שלא צריכה קימפול של קוד
<New0> אני מתכוון כמו מה טוב בשפת תיכנות הזאת?
<New0> כמו PHP כזאת?
<trew1000> שהדגש בה זה על חיסכון בשורות קוד וחיי אדם
<New0> וואוו נשמע מאוד מושך
<trew1000> לא יותר פשוטה
<New0> ווואוו יפה
<trew1000> והרבה הרבה יותר קריאה
<New0> אוקי שיכנעת אותי
<Interruptus> אני אוהב את פייתון כי היא יותר קריאה מרובי ופרל
<Interruptus> בעלות הסינטקס המשוגע
<New0> אוקי רובי ופרל גם עוד לא התנסיתי
<trew1000> Interruptus: אז אתה יודע פייתון?
<trew1000> השורה הזאת אומרת להכניס את השארית של I מ-Z אל X?
<trew1000> x=i%z
<H3r0> Ddorda_dok- פה?
<H3r0> Ddorda_dok - צריכים לדבר
<H3r0> תזכיר לי
<H3r0> Cya
<New0> מעצבן אותי כשאומרים "אני ילך, אני יקנה". מעצבן אותי עוד יותר כשכותבים את זה.
<New0> איזה משפט חזק אהה חחח
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-24
<Ddorda_dok> New0: here?
<Ddorda_dok> guess what - your problem is something global! i updated my system and got it too. =\
<New0> כן
<New0> הווו פאק
<New0> הייתי אמור קודם להפעיל את הדרייבר ואח"כ עידכון
<Ddorda_dok> New0: what driver?
<New0> דיברת על הדרייבר .
<New0> ?
<Ddorda_dok> New0: no. i did a regular update to the system
<New0> OMG
<Ddorda_dok> first time such thing happens to me. i'll google it
<Ddorda_dok> New0: in such cases i think "wtf wrong with ubuntu" and than i think to myself "what i would have done if i was using Windows now?"
<New0> אוקי
<New0> כן אה
<shimi810> ‏תראו את זה: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/23/%23ubuntu-il.html | קלטתי רק עכשיו בהערה בכניסה לערוץ
<shimi810> ‏נחמד אה? מציג את הלוגים של הערוץ עם עיצוב html
<Ddorda_dok> brb
<Ddorda_dok> yes
<Ddorda_dok> hey guys
<Ddorda_dok> New0: here?
<New0> כן
<Ddorda_dok> New0: it seems that the problem is that my HDD is dieing
<Ddorda_dok> and it's not about any update
<Ddorda_dok> just bad luck
<New0> חחחח
<New0> סליחה בטעות
<Ddorda_dok> not funny, i can barely save all my stuff :(
<New0> לא התכוונתי אבל אני מאחל לך שתשחזר הכל
<Ddorda_dok> hopefully my HDD win't die in the middle :x
<New0> אוקי
<Ddorda_dok> New0: i know, it's okay :)
<Ddorda_dok> i guess that by now i saved most of what i wanted
<New0> מה קרה אתה מדבר אנגלית?
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> ומה הכוונה שזה מת ?
<New0> בביווס אתה רואה אותו?
<Ddorda_dok> New0: erm.. just didn;t apply Hebrew layout.. sec
<Ddorda_dok> yes
<New0> ERM מה זה?
<New0> אז הוא לא ממש מת לך
<New0> זה לא נידפק לחלוטין
<Ddorda_dok> לא, הוא גוסס
<New0> אה אז עכשיו אתה מגבה אותו?
<New0> אגב איזה חברה הוא ?
<Ddorda_dok> יש לי 90% סקטורים פגומים
<Ddorda_dok> כן, דרך הדוק
<Ddorda_dok> לא יודע, הגיע עם המחשב...
<Ddorda_dok> מחשב של Dell
<New0> אה יפה
<New0> אמור להיות כתוב לך בביוס או משהו כזה
<New0> מעניין אותי לדעת
<New0> ויש תוכנה אגב שיודעת לתקן שגיאות כאללו
<New0> BRB
<shimi810> ‏יש תוכנות כאלו, אבל לא למצב כזה, זה ידפוק את הכל לגמרי בלי יכולת לשחזר
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda_dok: יש לך מספיק מקום כדי לגבות הכל?
<asw3> Ddorda_dok, שומע?
<asw3> בקשר לפקודה מאתמול
<asw3> אם תרצה להוסיף את כרומיום לקיצורים
<asw3> תצטרך לעשות שינוי מוזר
<asw3> לפי ההוראות באמת זאת הפקודה:
<asw3> !opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<asw3> אבל לכרומיום תצטרך לעשות ככה:
<asw3> !chromium-browser  '%s'
<asw3> מוזר לא?
<New0> מישהו פה מבין בעריכת ווידאו?
<New0> אגב דיברתי על הנושא הזה לפני איזה יום יומיים
<New0> BRB
<New0> וואוו לקח לי כמעט חצי שעה רק להכין חביתה
<asw3> חביתה בחצי שעה?
<asw3> איזה חביתה עשית?
<asw3> אולי זה אומלט
<asw3> ולא חביתה :X
<New0> עם בצל
<New0> חחחח
<New0> ביצים עם תבלינים
<New0> לא ממש חצי שעה
<New0> אבל כמעט
<asw3> לקח לך הרבה זמן לחתוך?
<New0> משהו כזה
<New0> בכיתי על זה רוב הזמן חחחחח
<asw3> איך חתכת את הבצל?
<New0> עם המסור
<New0> ושלט רחוק כמובן
<New0> :)
<asw3> לא אני לא מתכוון לכלים
<asw3> על הבצל עצמו
<asw3> איפה חתכת אותו?
<New0> לא יודע מה הכוונה שלך
<asw3> לבצל יש ליבה
<New0> פשוט חתכתי
<New0> באמת
<New0> ?
<New0> לא ידעתי
<asw3> נכון הראש שלו?
<New0> כן
<asw3> אתה אמור לחתוך משם
<New0> אני חותך תמיד את הראש והזנב
<asw3> אתה מחלק לחצי
<asw3> מהראש
<asw3> נכון?
<New0> זה מה שלא עשיתי
<New0> ובכיתי על זה הרבה :)
<asw3> בגלל זה לקח לך חצי שעה
<asw3> והיתה בוכה בכל מקרה
<New0> אני חתכתי את כל הבטן
<New0> חחחחחח
<asw3> פעם הבאה תעבוד עם ברז פתוח
<New0> כן אבל הפעם באמת בכיתי
<New0> מממ שטויות
<asw3> או שתקנה משקפת
<New0> ולמה לחתוך מהראש ולא בבטן ?
<asw3> זה טריק מצחיק
<New0> חחחחחחחחח
<asw3> אממ
<New0> האמת שיש לי משקפת ים
<asw3> כי שאתה חותך מהראש
<asw3> אתה מחלק לחצי
<asw3> אם תחלק מהאמצע
<New0> אני חילקתי וחצי
<asw3> יהיה לך קשה אחר כך לחתוך
<asw3> תשים לב שיש לו גם פסים
<asw3> פעם הבאה תעקוב אחריהם
<New0> אאההה אוקי
<asw3> עד כאן שיעור בחתיכת בצל
<asw3> :-P
<New0> אבל חתכתי בסדר
<New0> חח
<asw3> כן אבל להקל עליך
<asw3> יש שיטות
<New0> יש  בבית סכין מיוחדת
<asw3> לחתוך אתה תחתוך בכל מקרה
<asw3> השאלה באיזה זמן
<asw3> ואיך החיתוך יראה
<New0> כן אתה מתכוון לחתוך חלק
<New0> האמת היא שזה כבר בבטן שלי :)
<New0> אבל נחמד
<New0> לא ידעתי את זה על בצל
<New0> אגב אני פעם חתכתי בצל עם משקפת
<New0> מי שראה את זה התחיל לצחוק חחחח
<asw3> כן אני יודע
<asw3> זה מצחיק מאוד
<asw3> מי שלא מכיר ורואה את זה פעם ראשונה
<asw3> נקרע מצחוק
<New0> חבל על הזמן
<New0> תאר לך מישהו בטלוויזיה מלמד על בישול
<New0> ואז פיתאום הוא צריך לחתוך בצל אז הוא שם משקפת
<asw3> "רגע,אשים את משקפתי"
<New0> גם מי שעושה את זה ביום יום הוא יקרע מצחוק
<New0> חחחחח
<New0> אוו תגיד שאלה
<New0> אתה מבין בעריכת ווידאו?
<New0> ועוד סתם שאלה? מה אתה עושה כל כך מאוחר בלילה?
<asw3> אין ממש מה להבין
<asw3> אממ בעיקרון השעות שלי הפוכות
<New0> האמת היא שזה תשובה של מי שכן מבין
<New0> למה שעות הפוכות.
<New0> ?
<New0> אתה לא בארץ ?
<asw3> אני בארץ כן
<asw3> אבל הפכתי את השעות מטעמי נוחות
<New0> אבל אתה בן-אדם של לילה .
<New0> ?
<New0> נוחות ל...מה ?
<asw3> אני יותר ערני בלילה
<asw3> בדרך כלל
<New0> וואאלה גם אני
<asw3> הרבה פעמים אני מנצל את זה ללימודים או לקריאה
<New0> בדרך כלל יש לך פיתאום דחף כזה בלילה ובה לך לעשות דברים נכון?
<New0> אה אוקי נחמד
<asw3> לא תמיד יש אפשרות לישון ככה
<asw3> אבל כרגע אני לא עובד ולא לומד במסגרת
<asw3> ככה שזה לא מפריע
<asw3> וגם שאני אתחיל ללמוד אם אתחיל
<asw3> זה יהיה קורס ערב
<New0> אה
<New0> אני האמת היא שגם לא יודע אבל כל הזמן אני נשאר ער עד מאוחר
<Ddorda_dok> טוב, זזתי לישון
<asw3> דור ראית מה שרשמתי
<asw3> ?
<Ddorda_dok> נקווה שהמחשב עדיין באחריות
<Ddorda_dok> לא..?
<asw3> תעלה טיפה למעלה
<asw3> כי אם אני אדביק הצרפתי יעיף אותי
<Ddorda_dok> אה.. אצלי הפקושה עבדה בסדר גם בלי ה
<Ddorda_dok> asw3: הלך לי ההארדיסק
<asw3> מזה הלך?
<Ddorda_dok> כאילו, כמעט הלך
<New0> Ddorda_dok אוקי לילה טוב ומחר נדבר על הבעיה שלי אוקי
<asw3> אממ אז באיזה מצב הוא
<asw3> ?
<asw3> הטבלה נמחקה או משהו
<asw3> ?
<Ddorda_dok> 90% סקטורים פגומים
<Ddorda_dok> לא בהכרח מתים, אבל פגומים
<asw3> אממ אבל יכול להיות שחלקם זה קשור בתוכנה
<asw3> ולא חומרה
<Ddorda_dok> המחשב לא מסכים לעלות
<Ddorda_dok> אני עכשיו על דוק
<asw3> תכבה את ה-
<asw3> s.m.a.r.t
<Ddorda_dok> סקטורים פגומים שזה קשור בתוכנה?
<asw3> אם זה לא סקטורים שנפגעו בחומרה ניתן להתעלם מהם
<asw3> זה אומר שזה לא משהו פיזי
<asw3> סביר להניח ש- ext לא ידע להתמודד עם זה
<asw3> מניסיון..
<asw3> אולי ext4 כן
<asw3> אין לי ניסיון עליו
<asw3> תתקין עליו ריזר
<asw3> זה עושה פלאים
<asw3> מערכת של רוצח
<asw3> זה אחלה למחשב
<Ddorda_dok> האמת היא שאני חייב לזוז
<s> לילה טוב
<Ddorda_dok> אבל נדבר על זה
<Ddorda_dok> לילה טוב
<Guest55710> מה לעזאזל קורה לי
<Guest55710> עם ה XCHAT הזה
<Guest55710> מעצבן
<Ddorda_dok> Guest55710: s זה שם שמור
<Ddorda_dok> טוב, זזתי.
<Ddorda_dok> זה לא קשור ל-xchat
<Guest55710> אוקי לילה טוב
<Guest55710> * Disconnected (‏‏חיבור שנוצר בוטל על-ידי התוכנה במחשב המארח שלך).
<Guest55710> פתאום משום מקום
<asw3> קורה..
<asw3> איבדת את הפאקטות :|
<NewOne1> מה שמוזר פה זה שהניק שלי תפוס
<NewOne1> מה זה פאקטות?
<asw3> packets
<NewOne1> אוקי אז למה הניק שלי עדיין תפוס?
<asw3> הוא עוד מעט יצא ב- time out
<asw3> אפשר להרוג אותו
<NewOne1> של כמה זמן ??
<asw3> אני לא יודע איך עושים את זה בפרי נוד
<asw3> 360 שניות מקסימום
<NewOne1> אה אוקי
<NewOne1> שדזה יוצה
<NewOne1> *שזה יוצא
<asw3>  /msg NickServ GHOST nick pass
<asw3> מאוחר מידי
<NewOne1> לא משנה
<New0> אוקי
<New0> טוב ייאאלה לילה טוב
<asw3> לילה טוב
<New0> אגב ניכרתי במשהו
<New0> *ניזכרתי
<New0> יש לך מושג על דיסק קשיח שמחובר ברשת ?
<New0> NAS משהו כזה ?
<New0> asw3 ?
<asw3> דרך הראוטר משהו?
<New0> דיסק קשיח שמחובר לכרטיס רשת
<New0> קופסה שלמה שיש בפנים דיסקים קשיחים
<asw3> אממ לא שמעתי על זה אבל זה נשמע לי כמו מדפסת שמחוברת לראוטר
<New0> asw3 אני חושב  שכן
<New0> לראוטר או לסוויצ' ברור
<New0> אם זה מחובר לרשת
<asw3> אתה יכול לעשות משהו שונה
<New0> משהו דומה
<New0> מה ?
<asw3> לחבר למחשב
<asw3> ולעשות שיתוף
<New0> כן ברור
<New0> אני חושב על להתקין ווינ 2003 סרבר
<asw3> לאיזה מטרה
<asw3> ?
<New0> ולחבר שם דיסקים קשיחים
<New0> להורדות
<asw3> עם איזה פרוטוקול?
<New0> ועוד דברים
<New0> לא יודע איזה פרוטוקול
<New0> שרת HTTP גם
<New0> שרת אינטרנט
<asw3> בבית?
<New0> IIS ו APACHE
<New0> כן
<New0> בבית
<asw3> מוזר
<New0> כמובן לשימושי
<asw3> טוב אני חייב לזוז
<New0> סבבה אחי לילה טוב
<New0> ביי
<asw3> להית
<kosherpup> בוקר
<Interruptus> כוסאוחתו, אני מבקש סורס מביאים לי SLN של דוד מת
<Interruptus> מה אני אעשה עם זה
<Interruptus> אמרח את זה בפיתה
<barbur> nicoco: אתה פה אחי?
<barbur> יש כאן מישהו שיכול לעזור לי עם aMSN?
<avi1333> שמעתי שיש בה בעיות עם עברית
<avi1333> תנסה את pidgin
<barbur> ניסיתי את פידג'ין והוא מתחבר לי אחרי כמה דקות מתנתק בגלל בעיות תעודה....
<nicoco> הופה
<nicoco> עושים לי היילייטס ובורחים, מה?
<nicoco> Interruptus - יצא לך טעים לפחות?
<trew1000> מתחמם
<trew1000> מתחמם
<trew1000> יותר חם
<trew1000> הנה זה בא
<trew1000> http://www.140.co.il/blog/2010/11/24/18645?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+140coil+%28140.co.il+-+%D7%97%D7%93%D7%A9%D7%95%D7%AA+%D7%98%D7%9B%D7%A0%D7%95%D7%9C%D7%95%D7%92%D7%99%D7%94%29
<Hoborg> Title: ×רשת ×××רת×ת ×פת××× ×××ספ××¨× × ×× ×¡× ×ש×× ××?×פ×?; ×××× ×ש××× ×××× ×ת ××שת×ש××?   ×?×× ×רנ×, ××××, ××× ×××××× | 140
<Interruptus> לא, דוטנט זה לא טעים
<avi1333> מה זה?
<trew1000> תראו קטע יפה
<trew1000> ממש הצחיק אותי
<trew1000> אגב מעניין מי תרגם את זה
<trew1000> https://joindiaspora.com/users/sign_in
<trew1000> תראו את התמיכה בדפדפנים
<avi1333> אהבתי את הרשת חברתית הפתוחה הזאות:D
<trew1000> שמת לב שאקסלורר בחוץ?
<trew1000> אקספלורר*
<trew1000> כי הוא לא מודרני?
<avi1333> חחח צודקים:D
<avi1333> https://joindiaspora.com/users/sign_in
<avi1333> לא הבנתי מז ה עוזר לאקספלורר?
<trew1000> זה לא עוזר זה פשוט לא תומך באקספלורר
<avi1333> אה חחחח
<avi1333> לאחרונה כרום בסביבת ווינדוס קורס לי יותר מידיי פעמים:S
<avi1333> כמובן שמה שגורם לקריס זה הפלאש:S
<trew1000> לא יודע מה זה כרום ;-)
<avi1333> :D
<avi1333> האמת שגם במחשב עם האובנטו יש לי כרום ולא כומיום
<avi1333> *כרומיום
<trew1000> סבבה לך
<trew1000> -מענייןאותך גרפיקה נכון?
<avi1333> כן במאוד:D
<trew1000> אתמול גיליתי משהו בגימפ שיש אפשרות לשמור בחירה בעצם אתה בוחר איזור שאתה רוצה ואז העריכה אתה עושה
<trew1000> שמירה לערוץ
<trew1000> ואז נוסף לך ערוץ חדש שהוא כמו מסיכה שחור לבן
<trew1000> לחיצה על הריבוע הורוד למטה יתן את השמירה של הסלקשיין
<trew1000> נראה לי כמו חור בהסכלה שלי
<trew1000> רק עכשיו לגלות את זה
<avi1333> וואלה לא ידעתי את זה
<avi1333> נשמעת אפשרות שימושית מאוד
<trew1000> כן חבל על הזמן חוסכת הרבה עבודה
<avi1333> למרות שבדרך כלל אני לומר ישר סלקשין אלא מעתיק אותו עובד עליו בפרוג'קט חדש ורק אז שומר אותו
<avi1333> אני האמת מעוניין להתחיל ללמוד את בלנדר 3d
<trew1000> ומה קורה אם אתה צריך שלעשות שוב בחירה של אותו איזור?
<trew1000> ממש בימים אלו בחור מיוחד עובד על חומר למתחילים הוא יראה אור אולי עוד היום
<avi1333> כן אם צריך לעשות שוב בחירה זה באמת מעצבן:S
<avi1333> כן ראיתי שמישהו פרסם?זה הייה אתה?
<avi1333> אני כבר לא זוכר:Sזיכרון קצר במיוחד בשמות ובמיוחד שהם ניקים חחחחחח
<trew1000> אני לא פרסמתי אני עוזר לחבר שהוא כותב
<trew1000> הנה פה
<trew1000> http://y101.blogspot.com/
<avi1333> אה יפה:D אני זוכר לפני ימים מישהו פה הביא לינק לבלוג עם מדריכים למתחילים
<Hoborg> Title: הרפתקאות ב 3D
<avi1333> כן זה זה:D
<trew1000> אז עכשיו הולך להיות משהוא בסיסי ממש למתחילים
<trew1000> ממשק ניהול וכו' וכו'
<trew1000> מה שמזכיר לי שאני צריך ללכת לעבור על הטיוטה
<avi1333> כן לזה אני מחכה:D
<avi1333> כי אין לי בכלל יודע בתוכנות תלת מימד
<avi1333> *ידע
<trew1000> זה רק מניסוי מגיע
<avi1333> אני כן אוהב לעשות פוטומניפוציה בפוטושופ ז"א ליצור ממש עולם חדש לכן נראה לי שאני יאהב לתהעסק עם תלת מימד שגם שם אתה בעצם יוצר עולם חדש
<trew1000> אפשר לקרוא הרבה אבל עד שאת לא נוגע בזה לא ממש תבין
<avi1333> חשבתי לנסות את c4d אומרים שהיא מאוד קלה למתחילים אבל לא נראה לי יש גרסא לינוקסאית
<trew1000> חינמית?
<avi1333> הבנתי שייש כל מיני סוגים שונים של רינדורים
<avi1333> כן
<avi1333> אני חושב...
<avi1333> חינמית או שגורמים לה להיות חינמית:D
<trew1000> כן ויש כל מיני מנועי רינדור
<avi1333> כן נשמע מסובך...:S
<avi1333> והמון פילטרים
<trew1000> אבל זה לשלב יותר מתקדם קודם כל רוצים לימ
<avi1333> וסוגי תאורה
<trew1000> ליצור אובייקט
<avi1333> הבעיה אצלי שאני לא סבלני אני ישר מנסה לקפוץ קדימה:S
<trew1000> בשבילי תאורה זה הבעיה הכי גדולה אני צריך בזה שיפור דחוף
<avi1333> אני לא מסתפק בליצור ריבוע....S:
<trew1000> שזה ממש ממש מעולה
<avi1333> ד"א אפשר לראות עבודות שלך?:D
<trew1000> כן שניה
<avi1333> ראיתי עבודות ב3d max ונדהמתי
<avi1333> לא יצא לי עדיין לראות עבודות שהוכנו בבלנדר
<trew1000> יש הרבה שלי לא משהו מיוחד כי אני לא ממש יושב על זה הרבה כמו שהייתי רוצה
<trew1000> http://picasaweb.google.com/home
<Hoborg> Title: Picasa Web Albums: free photo sharing from Google
<avi1333> הבאת לי קישור לפיקסה אבל איפה פה העבודות שלך...:S
<trew1000> אה שניה חח
<trew1000> http://picasaweb.google.com/100252948182499758458/Blender#
<Hoborg> Title: Picasa Web Albums - 10025294818249975... - blender
<trew1000> מספיק?
<avi1333> ווואי ממש יפה אחי:O
<trew1000> השמים זה תמונה הדשא זה התלת
<avi1333> הדשא נראה אמיתי:O
<trew1000> כן יש איזה מדריך ברשת איך לעשות את זה
<avi1333> http://picasaweb.google.com/100252948182499758458/Blender#5539585880942027346
<trew1000> אז עשיתי כמו תוקי ולמדתי ממש המון בדרך על שיטת העבודה
<avi1333> זה קטלני
<avi1333> :O
<Hoborg> Title: Picasa Web Albums - 10025294818249975... - blender
<avi1333> כן ככה אני למדתי פוטושופ
<avi1333> פשוטמ מלא מדריכים ברמות שונות ומשונות
<avi1333> השאלה עם לבלנדר יש הרבה מדריכים בעברית?
<trew1000> כן ממש כך
<trew1000> לא אין הרבה ולכן קם הבלוג הזה
<avi1333> תגיד כמה זמן לוקח להגיע לרמה של הכוס הזאות?
<trew1000> אבל יש פורומים
<avi1333> לא שייש בעיה לקרוא באנגלית אבל עדיף עברית
<trew1000> אם אני יראה לך איך עשיתי את זה אתה כל כך תצחק
<trew1000> זה פשוט זה רק טכניקה
<avi1333> חחחח למה?זה נראה משהו ממש מושקע
<avi1333> אפשר גם להוסיף בפוטושופ השתקפות ואז זהב כלל יהיה אדיר
<trew1000> כי השקעתי על התפאורה אורות וכו' שעל זה הלך לי כל הזמן
<trew1000> בבלנדר זה יותר קצר להוסיף השתקפות היא גם תהיה אמיתית יותר
<avi1333> אני חייב להתחיל ללמוד את זה:)
<trew1000> אם תוריד את הקובץ תראה שזה PNG אין לו באמת רקע חום מסביב
<avi1333> טוב היום אני יתחיל לשחק עם התוכנה
<trew1000> זה תוספות תוצרת גוגל
<avi1333> אה חחחח
<avi1333> טוב אני צריך לזוז אחי ,ב"ה ב4 אני פה
<trew1000> רנדרתי את זה על רוזלוציה גדולה כי הייתי צריך לשלב את זה במסמך וקטורי ולא רציתי שיהיה לי בעיות פיקסול
<trew1000> יאללה ביי טייגן רצח?
<avi1333> אה....סבבה
<trew1000> שטייגען*
<avi1333> חחחח כן נעשה שטייגען על התוכנהD:
<avi1333> עכשיו האמת אני הולך להעביר כמו חוגמחשבים לצהרון של אמא שלי
<trew1000> גם סוג של..
<avi1333> אתמול עשיתי מספיק שטיייגען בישיבה ועכשיו נעשה על התוכנהD:
<trew1000> אם תרצה עזרה אני פה כנראה
<avi1333> סבבה אחי תודה ,אני ב4 יתחיל לשבת על זה
<avi1333> ביי בינתיים
<trew1000> ביי
<nicoco> http://www.pc.co.il/?p=46569
<Hoborg> Title: 			המושבעים קבעו: על סאפ לשלם לאורקל סכום שיא של 1.3 מיליארד דולרים		
<nicoco> פפפ
<nicoco> עונשם של גנבי תוכנות
<nicoco> :P
<avi1333> חזרתי:D
<avi1333> nicoco איזה תוכנותאורקל מפתחת?
<nicoco> אופן אופיס בין היתר
<avi1333> אה:S באמת קיבלת תביעה חבל על הזמן
<nicoco> אוראקל ניצחו, סאפ הם אלה שאחלו אותה
<avi1333> כן הבנתי את זה:D
<avi1333> והבן אדם נדפק רצינ
<avi1333> *רציני
<nicoco> איזה בן אדם?
<avi1333> זה שתבעו אותו...
<nicoco> אלה חברות דגולות
<nicoco> גדולות*
<nicoco> שתיהן
<trew1000>  מי שאכל אותה נראה לי זה גוגל
<avi1333> אה חחח הם תבעו חברה שגנבה מהם תוכנות לא בן אדם?
<nicoco> בטח
<nicoco> סאפ זאת חברה ענקית
<nicoco> לא קראת טוב, מה?
<trew1000> כי התביעה הזאת היא על הפרת הראנטיים של גאווה
<avi1333> לא קראתי הכל...
<avi1333> רפרפרתי
<trew1000> וזה חתיכת תביעה על אנדרואיד
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> השאלה אם באמת ינצלו את זה נגד גוגל
<avi1333> trew1000 עוד מעט שטייגען רציני על בלנדר .אתה עושה איתי חברותא?:D
<avi1333> http://www.mako.co.il/news-world/international/Article-200135b181d7c21004.htm
<Hoborg> Title: חדשות 2 - נמכר עבור 216 אלף דולר: האפל ה-1
<avi1333> לאנשי אין מה לעשות עם הכסף שלהם:D
<avi1333> :S
<trew1000> avi1333: אני עוד מעט הולך להתפלל מנחה כשאני יחזור אז בשמחה
<trew1000> לא נראה לי שיהיה בעיה
<avi1333> סבבה אחי תודה:D
<avi1333> אני לצערי קצת קשה לי להקפיד על מניין:S
<GuySoft> ‏היי אני מנסה את הסקריפט של Ddorda
<GuySoft> ‏מוזר זה לא עובד..
<bararchy> זה רק אצלי או שהשרת של אפט גט אפגרייד ממש איטי? הוא על השרת הישראלי
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> אני מנסה לעלות את המחשב שלי על דוק עם לייב סידי
<New0> אבל אני לא מוצא את ההגדרה הזאת בביוס
<New0> מישהו יודע אולי איך לעזור לי עם זה ?
<bararchy> מה אתה לא מצליח לעשות ? להפעיל את הלייב סידי ? אתה לא מצליח להכנס לבוט ?
<New0> כן
<bararchy> בביוס יש לך אפשרות לסדר של הבוט תעלה את הסידי הכי למעלה
<New0> אני מנסה דרך USB
<bararchy> אהההה
<nicoco> גם את היואסבי
<nicoco> זה עובד ככה גם איתו
<nicoco> באותו מקום אפילו
<bararchy> רק תראה שיש לך בכלל תמיכה לזה , תראה שהביוס לא ישן מידי אם זה לא מחשב חדש אין את האופציה הזאת
<New0> זה מחשב מאוד חדש
<New0> Asus P5E3 - wifi
<nicoco> אז יש בו את האפשרות
<bararchy> תעשה ריבוט וחפש זה עניין של לעלות את זה בסדר העדיפויות של הבוט
<New0> אני לא מוצא את זה
<New0> RIAD
<New0> *RAID
<New0> IDE:HL-DT-ST
<New0> ATAPI
<New0> 1st FLOPPY DRIVE
<New0> Disabled
<New0> זה מה שיש לי
<bararchy> כנראה שאתה צריך לעשות ENABLE לאופציה
<New0> השאלה איפה זה בתפריט ?
<bararchy> תראה עם יש אפשרות להוסיף עוד אפשריויות ADD MORE TO BOOT SEQ
<New0> לא
<New0> יש לי תפריט של BOOT
<New0> ושם : Boot Device Priority, Hard Disk Drives, Boot Settings Configuration, Security
<bararchy> בוט סטינג זה אמור להיות שם
<New0> 4 אפשרויות
<New0> בוט מה ?
<bararchy> Boot Settings
<New0> אה
<New0> אוקי
<New0> Quick Boot, Full Screen Logo, AddOn ROM Display Mode, Bootup Num-Lock, Wait For 'F1' If Error, Hit 'DEL' Message Display, Interrupt 19 Capture
<New0> זה מה שיש שם
<bararchy> ואמרת שבראשון זה לא נמצא ?
<bararchy> Boot Device Priority
<New0> נכון
<New0> כתבתי מה נמצא שם
<bararchy> סבבה
<New0> אז מה עכשיו ?
<bararchy> אה....אז אין לי מושג אחי אני מצטער , תנסה לעשות אפדייט לביוס ואז אולי יהיה את האפשרות זה שהלוח אם חדש לא מורת שהרכיב של הביוס מעודכן
<New0> מורת ?
<bararchy> אומרת
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> הבנתי אותך
<bararchy> ^^ עברית קשה שפה
<New0> איך אני מוצא את התאריך של הביוס?
<New0> עברית שפה קשה חח נכון
<New0> אבל איזו שפה אתה מדבר?
<bararchy> עברית סתם צחקתי  :) דיסלקציה וכאלה
<New0> אה אוקי חחח
<bararchy> אתה צריך למצוא את הגרסא של הביוס ואז לפי זה ללכת לאתר של הלוח אם ולראות מה הגרסא הכי חדשה שהם מציאים
<New0> Asus P5E3 - wifi
<New0> זה הלוח אם
<New0> אני עכשיו יחפש בגוגל
<bararchy> כנס לאתר של אסוס
<bararchy> וכנס ל SUPPORT
<nicoco> אחפש*
<New0> אוקי
<bararchy> שם בטח יהיה אפשרות להוריד ביוס חדש
<New0> תודה לכם
<bararchy> ואתה צריך דיסק מרובע קטן
<bararchy> רק איתו אפשר לעדכן ביוס
<bararchy> לפי מה שאני יודע בכל אופן
<New0> דיסקט אתה מתכוון?
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אגב לפי מה שזכור לי עידכוני ביוס
<bararchy> בעצם בטח אפשר גם עם יו אס בי או כל דיסקט לא משנה שכח מה אמרתי :)
<New0> זה רק דרך המדריך של העידכון של אותו ייצרן
<bararchy> לא ממש הבנתי למה התכוונתה
<shimi810> ‏בטח, היום מי משתמש בדיסקטים?.. אבל לא להאמין שעדיין החומרה לזה יקרה...
<New0> 50 שקל אם אני לא טועה
<New0> התכוונתי שעידכון לביוס עושים רק לפי המדריך של אותו ייצרן
<bararchy> גם אם באתר של אסוס אין תראה מי היצרן של הביוס זה בדרך כלל חברה אחרת
<bararchy> נכון לך לפי המדריך של אסוס
<New0> אוקי
<New0> תגידו יש מצב שהביוס לא מזהה את הדוק שלי בגלל שלא חיברתי אותו ישירות ל USB של המחשב?
<New0> מאחורה
<shimi810> ‏יכול להיות...
<New0> וחיברתי אותו ל י.ס.ב של הקופבה
<shimi810> ‏נסה מאחורה, לפעמים באמת יש בעיות עם זה
<bararchy> יש מצב תמיד
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אוקי עכשיו זה מחובר עם כבל
<bararchy> נו ? עובד
<New0> תגידו יכול להיות אולי שאם אני יעשה בוט את הפלופי זה יעבוד ?
<New0> או שזה לא קשור?
<New0> עדיין לא ראיתי את ה י.ס.ב בביוס אני לא יודע אם זה עובד
<bararchy> brb
<New0> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
<Hoborg> Title: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-
<New0> אתם יכולים לומר לי אולי איזה מין העידכונים בשבילי?
<nicoco> New0 זה נייד?
<nicoco> המחשב
<New0> נייח
<nicoco> הו
<New0> לוח אם של אסוס
<nicoco> טוב, נסה בכל מקרה לכבות אותו לגמרי
<New0> הוא מכובה
<New0> הכוונה שאני כרגע בביוס
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> טוב נו
<New0> ולמה לנסות לכבות אותו לגמרי?
<nicoco> אין לי מושג מה לעשות
<New0> אוקי
<nicoco> אני זוכר שפעם איזו רודנסקי אחת אמרה לי שחלק מהמחשבים מעלים את הבוט רק אחרי שמכבים אותם לגמרי
<nicoco> אז חשבתי שזה שווה נסיון
<bararchy> אתה יודע מה ....אצלי בנייד אפשרתי את הבוט ע"י יו אס בי דרך אפשרויות מתקדמות בביוס תחפש את אתה מוצא דבר כזה
<New0> מה הכוונה מעלים את הבוט?
<bararchy> advanced options
<New0> אני לא חושב שיש כזה דבר אבל אני ינסה למצוא
<New0> אגב אני חושב שהצלחתי
<New0> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?board_id=1&model=P5N-D&id=20090511214117909&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
<New0> הוא אומר פה ללחוץ על F8 במהלך הבוט
<New0> אז ניפתח לי אפשרויות של בוט ומופיע לי USB
<New0> מגניב
<New0> עולה גם עולה
<New0> ישששששששששששש
<New0> בייבי
<nicoco> :P
<nicoco> לא ניסית F8 עד עכשיו?
<nicoco> זה הדבר הראשון שאני מנסה כשאני צריך לעשות בוט ממשהו :O
<nicoco> רק אחר כך אני מתעסק עם ההגדרות של הביוס
<New0> מה באמת
<New0> אני לא ידעתי שזה F8
<New0> בהתחלה ניסיתי F12
<New0> אבל זה לא הצליח
<nicoco> F8
<nicoco> ^
<New0> כן הבנתי אבל זה מה שלא ידעתי
<New0> שמע כל מחשב זה משהו אחר
<shimi810> ‏בכל מחשב זה שונה, אצלי זה F12. חבל שאין אחידות באמת...
<New0> עולם הטכנולוגיה מתסכל לפעמים
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> אחידות אחידות
<New0> אני בעד :)
<nicoco> מבאסים היצרנים האלה לפעמים
<New0> אוקי עכשיו אני צריך קצת עזרה למה שבאמת רציני לעשות עם הלייב סידי
<New0> יש לי דיסק של 1.5 TB
<nicoco> Oo
<New0> ואני עכשיו רואה את הקבצים שנמצאים בו,
<New0> הווו מה ? זה לא שלי :( :P לצערי
<New0> חחח
<New0> אבל אני רוצה לפרמט אותו לווין
<New0> עם הלייב סידי
<New0> איזשהו הצעות ?
<nicoco> לווין?
<nicoco> wine?
<New0> ווינדוס
<New0> NTFS
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> כן, ווינדוס זה NTFS
<New0> איך אני מפרמט אותו עכשיו ?
<New0> אני רוצה להתנסות עם הלייב סידי
<shimi810> ‏פירמוט זה אומר מחיקה של הכל
<New0> או שזה לא רעיון טוב לסביבת ווינ
<New0> האמת היא שחשבתי בכיוון לשנות לו את הסוג מחיצה
<avi1333_> יש תוכנת noip לסביבית לינוקס?
<New0> כונוורט
<nicoco> New0 - אם אתה מפרמט אתה פשוט מוחק את הכככלל
<nicoco> כולל את החלק של הלייב סידי
<nicoco> אלא אם אתה רוצה באמת לשנות מחיצה
<nicoco> ואז זה לא בעיה
<New0> לשנות את המחיצה
<shimi810> ‏avi1333_ יש, אבל לא ממש הצלחתי להפעיל. יש נתבים שיש להם אופציה מובנית
<nicoco> כמה מחיצות יש לו?
<New0> אחת
<avi1333_> כן אתה מתכוון הפנית dns דרך הנתב?
<nicoco> shimi810 - רוב הנתבים האלחוטיים הם כאלה
<New0> אני חושב
<avi1333_> איך אני עושה את זה?
<nicoco> New0 - אז או שתיצור אחת חדשה
<avi1333_> וזה פוגע במהירות של האינטרנט?
<nicoco> או שתפרמט
<nicoco> כי כדי לשנות את הסוג אתה צריך לפרמט
<New0> או מה לעזאזל
<New0> אני מפעיל את GParted
<shimi810> ‏avi1333_: לא הפנייה, הנתב עצמו מתחבר לשירות.
<New0> אבל הוא לא עולה לי
<avi1333_> אה יפה וזה עולה כסף?
<New0> הוא מחפש לי כוננים
<nicoco> אני די אוהב את המנהל דיסקים הדיפולט של אובונטו
<New0> ואז יש חלון ופיתאום הוא נעלם
<New0> מנהל דיסקים ?
<New0> איפה ?
<shimi810> ‏avi1333_: חינם, אם כי יש להם גם חבילות בתשלום. אני מדבר על NO-IP
<New0> אגב הסוג של הדיסק זה EXT2
<nicoco> System > Administration > Disk Utility
<avi1333_> אה סבבה וזה לט יפגע לי במהירות של האינטרנט?
<avi1333_> אני משתמש בזה לצרכי טורנט
<New0> כן עכשיו בעצם הפעלתי אותו
<shimi810> ‏EXT2? איזה ישן...
<nicoco> אהא...
<nicoco> התקדמנו כבר שני מספרים קדימה :)
<New0> נכון
<New0> אבל מי שהביא לי את הדיסק הסביר לי משהו
<New0> שיש לו מקלדת לוויין עם USB והוא חיבר אליו את הדיסק הזה
<New0> והוא מקליט שידרים ממנו
<New0> אבל המקלדת שלו פירמטה את הדיסק לגירסא הזאת של לינוקס
<New0> פייסטטיש ?
<New0> אוקי בתוכנה הזאת שאמרת לי מה אני אמור לעשות
<New0> הגעתי שם איכשהו לערוך את המחיצה
<New0> זה יכול לפרמט לי אותו ?
<nicoco> זה לא סתם יכול
<New0> אם עכשיו אני ישנה את זה ל NTFS ?
<nicoco> :)
<nicoco> כן, זה יפרמט
<New0> אה אז זה לא טוב לי
<New0> יש לי דיסק של Hiren's boot cd
<nicoco> אם אתה רוצה לשנות את הסוג אתה חייב לפרמט
<New0> אני ינסה אותו עכשיו עם Partition Magic
<New0> לא תמיד
<nicoco> או ליצור מחיצה חדשה
<nicoco> עם הסוג שאתה רוצה
<New0> אני יכול להמיר אותו לפורמט אחר
<nicoco> לא ממש
<nicoco> אלא אם אני טועה
<nicoco> ואז תתקנו אותי
<New0> האמת היא שכבר עשיתי את זה פעם עם התוכנה ההיא PM
<New0> אוקי בא נעשה נסיון
<New0> מה אתה אומר ?
<New0> רק שניה אני יילך רגע להביא את הדיסק אוקי
<New0> BRB
<nicoco> dO AS YOU WISH
<New0> :)
<nicoco> Do as you wish
<nicoco> damn capslock
<New0> חחחחח
<shimi810> ‏מחפש לך על זה באינטרנט, אולי אמצא משהו. אני יודע שהיה אפשרי להמיר את EXT3 ל־ 4
<New0> bararchy
<New0> שימי בכיף תודה
<New0> bararchy אני עכשיו בביוס עוד הפעם
<New0> ומנסה למצוא את ADVABCED שדיברת עליו
<nicoco> New0, לא סידרת את זה כבר?
<nicoco> עם ה-F8
<New0> זה זמני
<nicoco> shimi810 - הוא רוצה להתקין על זה ווינדוס
<New0> עם F98
<New0> *F8
<New0> ניקוקו לא
<New0> אני לא צריך להתקין על זה ווינדוס
<nicoco> אז מה אתה רוצה לעשות?
<New0> כי אחרת הייתי כבר משתמש עם הדיסק של הווינדוס ועושה פירמוט
<New0> ואני ממש מכיר את ווינ טוב בשביל השטויות האלו
<New0> אני צריך כולה להוסיף את זה למחשב
<New0> בתור DATA
<New0> פייסטייש ?
<New0> :)
<New0> אה חחח
<New0> התכוונתי ההה
<New0> :) אני מצאתי עכשיו משהו חדש בביוס שלא שמתי לב אליו לפני רגע
<New0> bararchy אתה פה ?
<New0> בקיצור חברים אני עכשיו בביוס וניכסתי למתקדם
<New0> בתוך מתקדם יש לי י.ס.ב הגדרות
<New0> בתור זה יש לי כל מיניי הגדרות שלא ממש קשורות ל BOOT
<New0> USB Configuration
<New0> ......
<New0> USB Devices Enableed: 1 Mouse, 1 Drive
<New0> USB Functions, USB 2.0 Controller, USB 2.0 Controller Mode
<New0> BIOS EHCI Hand-Off
<New0> Port 64/60 Enulation
<New0> Legacy USB Support
<New0> ועכשיו יש לי גם עוד אפשרות עם תפריט שלם בפנים
<New0> USB  Mass Storage Device Configuration
<New0> אתה פה ?
<New0> *אתם
<New0> זה נשמע כאילו אני מדבר לעצמי חחחחח
<New0> לל
<New0> אתם רואים אותי?
<New0> מוזר לאאלה
<bararchy> לא פתרת את זה בנתיים ?
<bararchy> וואי חחח ממש הצפת את הצ'ט
<New0> אאני מנסה
<New0> באמת ?
<New0> טוב לא יודע מה קרה אבל פיתאום משהו לא עובד לי
<New0> טוב עכשיו אני עוד הפעם לא רואה אותכם
<bararchy> מה העניין אחי לא עובד היו אס בי עדיין?
<New0> זה עבד לי לשנייה
<bararchy> ו......
<bararchy> ?
<New0> ופיתאום אחרי שעשיתי את מה שהצעת לא עבד לי
<New0> Boot error
<New0> זה מה שה י.ס.ב נותן לי
<bararchy> אה,,, מה הצעתי שלא עבד?
<New0> נראה לי פשוט אני ישתמש עם F8 וזהו
<New0> עבד מעולה
<bararchy> אולי פשוט תצרוב את זה על דיסק ? ^^ נשמע לי הכי קל
<New0> אבל עכשיו פיתאום הי.ס.ב נדפק פיתאום
<New0> צודק דיסק
<New0> אבל ניסיתי בלי דיסק שיהיה לי יותר יעיל
<Rodensky> אנשים. היום מישהי אמרה לי שאני הדבקתי את הסטיק שלה בוירוס. הסברתי לה שאני משתמשת בלינוקס ושמחקתי לה וירוסים, כשהסטיק יצא ממני היו עליו קבצים בדוקים, אין מצב שזה ממני. היא המשיכה להתווכח עד שתפסתי אותה על חם - הסטיק שלה עבר אחרי המחשב שלי, ברשת של המק
<Rodensky> ום שבו אנחנו מדפיסים דברים וברשת של הפקולטה, שהן מפוצצות וירוסים...
<bararchy> לפעמים טכנולוגיה ישנה יותר יציבה
<New0> ברצ'י צודק
<bararchy> חחחחחחח וירוס מלינוקס ?
<New0> Rodensky היי מה נשמע? איך הלימודים ?
<Rodensky> הלימודים אחלה. עושים לנו את המוות אבל אני כבר רגילה.
<New0> יהיה טוב :)
<shimi810> ‏New0: לפי מה שקראתי, זה לא אפשרי ללא איבוד מידע...
<New0> שימי מה לא אפשרי?
<New0> אה להמיר ?
<shimi810> ‏כן
<New0> אוקי עכשיו אני ינסה את זה עם PM
<shimi810> ‏אם התוכנה אומרת שהקבצים יימחקו, אל תמשיך. צריך להיזהר עם זה..
<nicoco> Rodensky - מה נשמע? :D
<New0> שימי אוקי
<New0> תודה
<nicoco> היא נדבקה ממך בוירוסים, מה?
<nicoco> צק צק צק...
<Rodensky> חחח כן ממש נדבקה ממני בוירוסים
<nicoco> לאנשים אין מושג עם איזו תת רמה הם מתעסקים
<bararchy> אולי ברוט קיט ^^
<nicoco> חבל שלא כל החברות תומכות בלינוקס
<Rodensky> זה סטיקים זונות שמשמשים את כל העולם ואחותו, במחשבים של הפקולטה, של בית הדפוס, במחשבים של הסטודנטים
<nicoco> של התוכנות והכל
<Rodensky> אני תמיד זו שמנקה את הסטיקים מוירוסים
<nicoco> אינדיד
<Rodensky> והיא באה אלי בתלונות שאני הדבקתי אותה, כשהסטיק הזה אחרי עבר ברשתות הכי ויראליות שיש - פקולטה ובית דפוס
<nicoco> גם את היחידה שאשכרה יכולה לראות אותם
<Rodensky> בדיוק
<nicoco> ייתרון כפול
<Rodensky> הסטיקים תמיד מופגזים בקבצי אצווה עם שמות כאלה חסרי פשר
<bararchy> במה את משתמשת ? ביטדפנדר ?
<Rodensky> זה תמיד וירוסים
<Rodensky> אני לא צריכה תוכנה כדי לראות את הקבצים האלה
<bararchy> חשבתי ששמת אנטי וירוס של לינוקס
<Rodensky> בגלל האוטוראן, כשמכניסים את הסטיקים האלה לווינדוס, דרך ווינדוס לא רואים את הקבצים האלה והם רצים אוטומטית על המחשב ומדביקים אותו
<New0> Q: איזו תוכנה הייתם הכי ממליצים לי להשתמש כרגע על NTFS
<New0> ?
<Rodensky> בלינוקס אין את הבעיה הזו, אז אני פשוט מוחקת אותם
<New0> Partition Magic, acronis, parago .........
<New0> מכירים משהו ?
<Rodensky> זה לא וירוסים שמצויים בתוך קובץ ספציפי אלא מפיצים את עצמם באמצעות קבצי אצווה
<Rodensky> למה שמישהו יתאמץ לעשות וירוס מתוחכם שיתחבא בתוך קובץ אחר, כשאפשר בקלות לעשות קובץ אצווה שהווינדוס יעשה את עבודת ההדבקה אוטומטית בעצמו או שהמשתמש בתמימותו יפתח אותם? :)
<bararchy> חחח
<New0> שחברים שלי היו מגיעים אליי כל הזמן הייתי מנקה להם את מלך הווירוסים
<New0> מלך הווירוסים = דוק
<bararchy> מחשבים זה כמו מזגן , שפותחים חלונות הוא מפסיק לעבוד :)
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> חזק
<nicoco> XDDDDDDD
<Rodensky> אכן חזק!!
<New0> פעם חבר שלי בא להכניס דוק למחשב שלי ואמרתי לא לא לא
<New0> אבל הוא כבר הכניס אבל מזל שהוא לא ניכנס עם דאבל קליק
<New0> אחרת הוא היה מדביק לי את כל המחשב בווירוסים
<New0> יאוורלדיה כמה ווירוסים היו שם
<Rodensky> New0, לא צריך דאבל קליק
<New0> ושעשיתי קליק ימני ראיתי איזו פקודה שלא קשורה בכלל לפתח או אופן
<Rodensky> בווינדוס יש autorun
<Rodensky> ברגע שהסטיק נכנס
<Rodensky> ישר יש הפעלה והדבקה
<Rodensky> בלי שהמשתמש ילחץ בכלל על כלום
<New0> נכון אבל במקרה שלי ביטלתי אני חושב או שזה היה מבוטל
<New0> לכן זה לא טוב להשתמש עם זה
<New0> אבל גם ככה היה לי נוד32 אז יישר הוא קלט את הווירוסים ולא נתן לי להיכנס לזה והתחיל לנקות
<Rodensky> לא טוב להשתמש בווינדוס
<Rodensky> טיפשי להלחם עם כל הוירוסים האלה בווינדוס כשאפשר פשוט להשתמש בלינוקס ולא לחשוב על זה בכלל
<New0> מה שגם אני אוהב באנטי ווירוס זה שהוא מפנה אותי לאתר ויכול לתת לי ללמוד על הווירוס
<Rodensky> חח זה יפה בעיניך?
<avi1333_> מי שרוצה הזמנה לדיאספורה שיפנה אלי בפרטי
<New0> נכון אבל לך תלמד את כל העולם איך להישתמש עם אובונטו
<Rodensky> בעיני זה יפה כשאתה לא צריך להשתמש באנטיוירוס וזהו
<bararchy> אני מעריך מאוד את לינוקס ....אבל...בתור גיימר רציני אין לי ברירה בגלל זה יש לי מחשב משחקים עם ווינדוס 7 ומחשב עבודה עם לינוקס
<New0> ברור
<New0> אח שלי היה אולללללי חושב להישתמש עם אובונטו
<Rodensky> New0, בינתיים אתה בעצמך לא משתמש באובונטו. כל השהייה שלך בערוץ הזה היא סביב שאלות על הווינדוס
<Rodensky> תשתמש באובונטו
<New0> אבל בגלל שהוא כל הזמן חוזר מהצבא ורוצה לשחק אז יש לו ווינ 7
<Rodensky> וזה ידביק אחרים
<Rodensky> אני נדבקתי ממישהו אחר בחיידק הלינוקס
<New0> חחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> והדבקתי אחרי מישהו אחר
<New0> חחחחחח
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא חכמה לדבר על הלינוקס ולהיות בערוץ של לינוקס אבל להשתמש בווינדוס ולבלבל את המוח כמה שזה נחמד ויפה לשבת לקרוא על וירוסים
<New0> רודנסקי אני בדיוק אתמול התקנתי אובהונטו וזה דפק לי את המחשב
<Rodensky> התקנה של אובונטו דפקה לך את המחשב? הרשה לי לגחך...
<New0> אוקי תגגחחלי
<New0> *תגחכי אבל זה אמת
<nicoco> רק אם אתה ממש לא יודע מה אתה עושה
<New0> הכוונה דפק את האובונטו
<New0> לא את המחשב פיסית
<bararchy> מישהו ניסה את רד האט ? בתור מערכת הפעלה ?
<New0> עכשיו אני על ווינ 7 מתכתב פה
<Rodensky> New0, אתה כל הזמן פה על ווינדוס.
<New0> אני יודע אז מה בכלל אני עושה פה נכון רודנדקסי חחחחח
<New0> חחחחחחח
<New0> אמת
<Rodensky> נו אז הפואנטה?
<Rodensky> *מה
<New0> אני חולה על ווינדוס אחלה מערכת
<Rodensky> זה כמו להיכנס לפורום של צמחונים כדי להחליף מתכונים על כתף בקר
<nicoco> עכשיו תרשה לי לגחך
<New0> אני פשוט ספאם של מייקרוסופט שבא פה לומך לאנשים תלכו ל MS
<New0> רק MS MS MS MS MS MS MS MS
<New0> עזבי לינוקס ווינדוס זה אחלהההההה !!!!!!!!!!! חחחחחח
<Rodensky> ואתה משכנע אותנו לעשות את זה באמצעות סיפורים על וירוסים וכמה שזה כיף לשבת וללמוד עליהם במקום לעשות דברים יותר שימושיים עם המחשב?
<nicoco> ווינדוס, לדעת כל מי שלא משתמש בה, מערכת רעה, מטומטמת, חסרת פואנטה, מיושנת, ומעתיקנית
<nicoco> האח הגדול שלי משתמש במק
<trew1000> יש לי הזמנה אחת לדיאספורה
<nicoco> וגם הוא מקלל כל פעם שהוא צריך להתעסק עם ווינדוס
<trew1000> מישהו רוצה?
<nicoco> עם האובונטו שלי הוא מסתדר יופי
<nicoco> אפילו די מתלהב
<trew1000> אני מוכן לתת למי שיזמין את האחרים
<New0> ואני מציע גם לך להשתמש רק עם ווינדוס MS MS MS MS MS MSM S MSMSMS MS MS MS רק
<Rodensky> זה כמו לשכנע אנשים שזה בריא לאכול מסמרים כי יש בזה ברזל ואח"כ כיף לעבור זריקות טטנוס וניתוח להוצאתם מצינור העיכול
<New0> חחחח
<New0> נכון מאוד אבל אני מקבל מהם כסף על זה חח
<Rodensky> עלק
<New0> אני פה הספאם של MS
<nicoco> trew1000 - הייתי תורם לדיאספורה, אבל אני נגד רשתות דמויות פייסבוק באופן כללי
<New0> חחחחחח
<nicoco> אז תודה אבל לא תודה :)
<trew1000> גם אני רק שפה זה עובד אחרת
<nicoco> New0 - אם תמשיך ככה הובורג יכסח אותך :)
<trew1000> כך שפייסבוק רק דומה לזה ולא מעבר
<Rodensky> מה זה דיאספורה?
<Rodensky> הייתי באתר של הדבר הזה ולא הצלחתי להבין את הקטע
<nicoco> רשת חברתית
<nicoco> כמו פייסבוק
<nicoco> אבל לא בדיוק
<bararchy> מה ההבדל?
<nicoco> אין לי מושג
<nicoco> שאלי את trew1000
<nicoco> או מישהו אחר שיודע
<nady> ak
<nady> שלום
<trew1000> שניה אני ידביק
<trew1000> http://netshine.wordpress.com/2010/05/26/%d7%a9%d7%9d-%d7%a7%d7%95%d7%93-diaspora-%d7%a8%d7%a9%d7%aa-%d7%97%d7%91%d7%a8%d7%aa%d7%99%d7%aa-%d7%9e%d7%91%d7%95%d7%96%d7%a8%d7%aa-%d7%a2%d7%9c-%d7%91%d7%a1%d7%99%d7%a1-%d7%a7%d7%95%d7%93-%d7%a4/
<trew1000> שזה הבלוג של השכן ממול
<shimi810> ‏שהבלוג שלו בוורדפרס כבר לא פעיל...
<New0> באסה
<New0> אני לא מצליח לפתוח עם אף תוכנה את הדיסק
<bararchy> כן....ווינדוס אה ? :)
<nicoco> :P
<New0> מה?
<bararchy> ^^
<New0> לא הבנתי
<New0> כל הזמן זה נותן לי שגיאה 110
<New0> ב PM
<nicoco> ווינדוס כל כך סתומה שהיא אפילו לא מסוגלת לחשוב לבד על לפתוח דיסקים שלא מפורמטים כמו שהיא רוצה
<nicoco> The stupidity
<nicoco> :O
<New0> :)
<nicoco> which means FAT and NTFS
<New0> אוקי תגידו עם איזו תוכנה אתם משתמשים בפירמוטים ?
<bararchy> לינוקס :()
<New0> תוכנה לא OS
<New0> :)
<bararchy> לא צריך תוכנה כדי לפרמט
<New0> אני חושב שאני יעלה שוב את הלייב סידי
<nicoco> כשאתה בלינוקס אתה לא צריך תוכנה נפרדת :)
<New0> אבלל עם איזו תוכנה?
<nicoco> למעשה גם כשאתה בווינדוס יש לך אפשרות לפרמט
<New0> לא ממש
<nicoco> אבל היא מוגבלת בצורה מבאס
<nicoco> ת
<nicoco> קליק ימני על
<nicoco> My computer
<bararchy> האמתי שגם בווינדוס לא צריך תוכנה נפרדת כדי לפרמט מה שהופך את השאלה של ניו0 לממש מוזרה
<nicoco> Manage
<New0> אני לא יכול לעשות את זה שם
<New0> כי זה 1.5 TB
<nicoco> ויש שם איפשהו אפשרות של ניהול קושחה
<Rodensky> PPL, you're feeding the troll
<New0> וגם שיש לו פירמוט של EXT2
<nicoco> אז תתקין לינוקס
<nicoco> ותעבוד משם :)
<New0> BRB
<avi1333_> איך אני מגדיר את הno-ip בראוטר?
<bararchy> יש מצב אה?
<bararchy> אבל גם טרולים רעבים :)
<shimi810> ‏avi1333_: לא שכחתי אותך, כבר עונה
<avi1333_> סבבה תודהD
<avi1333_> זה בלי תוכנה צד שלישי נכון?
<shimi810> ‏לא
<New0> חזרתי
<New0> אני שם לב שיש קובץ בדיסק של אובונטו
<avi1333_> מצויין:) וזה מאט את האינטנרנט?
<New0> usb-creator.exe
<New0> זה טוב ?
<bararchy> זה בכדי לבנות הרצה דרך יו אס בי
<bararchy> שתוכל לעשות בוט לאובנטו דרך ה יו אס בי
<New0> נכון
<New0> אוףףףף זה לא נותן לי ללחוץ על MAKE STARUP DISK
<New0> לא יודע מה הבעיה שלו
<nicoco> זה העונש שלך על שאתה עובד עם ווינדוס
<New0> חחחחח ממש מצחיק
<New0> חחח
<New0> אני שונא אובונטו בסדר
<nicoco> אלוהי האובונטו מכים במחשב שלך
<New0> לא רוצה לינוקס
<New0> חחחחחחח
<New0> טוב קיבינימיני לא יודע כבר מה לעשות
<Rodensky> אז מה אתה עושה בערוץ הזה?
<New0> בלינוקס זה לא היה קורה אה
<New0> אמרתי לך אני עושה פה ספאם
<New0> :P
<Rodensky> אני לא מבינה את הקטע שלך. אתה משתמש בווינדוס, אתה צריך תמיכה לווינדוס, אז כנס לערוץ ווינדוס
<Rodensky> למה לזרוק מגבונים לאסלה?
<bararchy> כדי שהם לא ימלעו את הפח ?
<New0> כי זה נוח יותר
<bararchy> ימלאו
<New0> חחח
<bararchy> אבל זה סותם את השירותים ....
<New0> לא של המטוס
<New0> חח
<Rodensky> bararchy, זו הייתה שאלה רטורית בהקשר של מילוי הערוץ בשיחות על ווינדוס
<shimi810> ‏avi1333_: לי יש את נתב Dlink אז אסביר עליו (אותו הדבר לאסוס) - נכנסים למנשק הניהול של הנתב ומנבתים בתפריט ל־נ DNS, בודקים ב־ DNS Server שהאופציה מופעלת וב־ Dynamic DNS מכניסים את פרטי ההתחברות לשירות (יש שם רשימה קבועה). מקווה שעזרתי, ומצטער על האורך :)
<bararchy> סורי :(
<New0> תשמעי אני יותר מידיי אוהב את ווינדוס
<avi1333_> shimi810 הבנתי שאני צריך להגדיר ddns אבל אני לא מוצא את זה
<avi1333_> אה סבבה אני יחפש את זה ,לי יש tp link
<New0> תגידו עם התוכנה UNRTBOOTIN
<New0> איך אני עושה בוט לדוק עם הדיסק הקיים במחשב ?
<shimi810> ‏לא נראה לי שאפשרי... נסה עם התוכנה המובנית באובונטו
<New0> אז בשביל זה אני אמור לעלות את הלייב סידי
<New0> טוב אני כבר ישתמש עם הדיסק וזהו
<bararchy> מתי יוצא האובנטו החדש ?
<nicoco> יצאה כבר הבטא
<New0> כבר ייצא
<bararchy> מישהו ניסה ?
<nicoco> לא, מחכים שינטרלו את כל הבאגים
<New0> אתה מדבר על .04.10 ?
<bararchy> לא....
<nicoco> New0 - 11.04
<bararchy> אחרי ה 10.10
<nicoco> וביניהן יש גם 10.10
<New0> אה אוקי
<nicoco> אתה לא מעודכן
<bararchy> איך קוראים לו ?
<nicoco> לא זוכר
<bararchy> אני אהבתי את לוסיד :)
<nicoco> !g ubuntu 11.04
<Hoborg> "Ubuntu 11.04 dubbed Natty Narwhal, will impale users in 2011" - http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/08/ubuntu-1104-dubbed-natty-narwhal-will-impale-users-in-2011.ars | "DevelopmentCodeNames - Ubuntu Wiki" - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<New0> וואווו לוקח מלא זמן ללייב סידי לעלות
<New0> עם הדוק זה היה עולה חלק מהיר מאוד
<bararchy> דאבד מגניב כמו דאב סטפ ^^
<nicoco> אע
<nicoco> New0 תפסיק לשלוח לי פינגים
<New0> אוקי
<New0> כל פעם יש לי תקלה לכן אני רציתי לבדוק אם יש לי בעיה
<New0> ניקוקו אתה יכול לשלוח לי פינג ?
<nicoco> אני זה לא המקום לבדוק תקלות לאגים בצ'אט
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אז למי אני יכול לשלוח ?
<New0> בשביל לבדוק ?
<nicoco> אני מתעסק ב1000 דברים בבת אחת, אז מדי פעם אני כאן ומדי פעם אני שם
<nicoco> נסה מישהו אחר
<New0> למרות שלא קיבלתי תשובה על הפינג
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> טוב אני כנראה לא יכול לשלוח בכלל
<New0> אני מקבל את זה באדום
<shimi810> ‏New0: אתה יכול לשלוח לעצמך פינג. כנס לשיחה פרטית למשתמש שלך ולחץ על כפתור פינג למעלה. כל עוד אתה עובד עם xchat
<New0> מירק
<New0> אבל כנראה לי אני לא יכול לשלוח
<shimi810> ‏אין לי מושג איך לעבוד עם מירק...
<New0> כי אני רואה את זה באדום
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אתה יכול לשלוח אליי פינג ?
<shimi810> ‏שלחתי. אני מקווה שעושים את זה ככה...
<shimi810> ‏0.60 שניות
<New0> אה יפה אוקי
<New0> תודה
<New0> מה זה BBS ?
<New0> משהו שקשור לביוס
<shimi810> ‏מי מנהל כאן, כבר שכחתי. הסירו לאבי את הבאן, הוא רק בודק הגדרות בנתב...
<shimi810> ‏אה מצויין...
<bararchy> למה היה לאבי באן ?
<avi1333_> זה מראה את הip שלי שאני מתחבר?
<avi1333_> הייה לי באן?O האמת שהתנקתי והתחברתי כדי לבדוק שלא רואים את האיפי שלי
<shimi810> ‏כן, רואים את ה־ IP בכניסה
<avi1333_> :S אבל ביגלל הנויאיפי זה לא אמור להראות:S
<shimi810> ‏אולי פרינוד לא מתייחס לזה... אתה יכול להסתיר את האייפי בפרינוד, צריך לדבר עם האחראיים ב־ #freenode
<avi1333_> אה סבבה אחי
<avi1333_> אז איך אני יכול לדעת עם זה פועל?
<trew1000> avi1333_: איך אתה נקרא בדיאספורה?
<shimi810> ‏אולי דרך /whome ושם המשתמש שלך. אגב, אתה צריך להיות רשום לשרת
<avi1333_> trew1000 שולח לך לפרטי
<avi1333_> כן אנירשום בno-ip אבל אולי לא הגדרתי משהו נכון...
<shimi810> ‏לא, רשום לשרת freenode עם שם המשתמש
<avi1333_> אה יכול להיות
<shimi810> ‏ואני חושב שאתה צריך לבקש unaffiliated
<avi1333_> אה סבבה האמת שפה פחות אכפת לי אכפת לי שיוטורנט לא יראו את האיפי שלי
<avi1333_> וה no-ip אמור להיות כמו שרת dns ולהסתיר בכל המקומות את הip
<New1> avi1333 פה ?
<New1> avidemux אני עכשיו הורדתי את התוכנה
<New1> אבי
<New1> avidemux אני עכשיו הורדתי את התוכנה
<New1> ומסתבר שהיא יכולה לעבוד עם MKV
<avi1333_> אה וואלה מצויין:)
<New1> אז אתה יודע איך לעבוד איתה?
<New1> עכשיו התוכנה שואלת אותי משהו שאין לי מושג מה היא רוצה
<avi1333_> לא יצא לי לעבוד איתה אחיאבל זה תוכנה מוכרת בטח יש מלא מדריכים
<New1> אוקי אבל מושגים אתה מכיר ?
<avi1333_> כן
<New1> אוקי
<New1> רק שניה אני מעלה לך תמונה
<New1> http://www.imgplace.com/viewimg528/990/48pic.png
<Hoborg> Title: imgPlace.com - Image Hosting - Free Image Hosting - Free Image Uploading - image 27832
<New1> אבי אתה רואה ?
<avi1333_> כן
<avi1333_> אתה בטוח שמותקן לך המקודד h264?
<New1> אוקי אז מה אני אמור לעשות עכשיו ?
<avi1333_> זה מקודד של hd
<New1> לא
<New1> לא בטוח
<avi1333_> לא הבנתי בדיוק מהרוצה ממך:S אבל כדאי שתתקין את המקודד יכול להיות זה קשור לזה
<New1> אני הרגע הורדתי את הגירסה של ה ZIP
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<avi1333_> אחי עוד מעט אני בא,רבע שעה ואני איתך אחי
<New1> לכן אני לא יודע איך להכניס גם את המקודד הזה או איך שתקרא לזה
<avi1333_> BRB
<New1> בכיף תודה אחי
<avi1333_> לא מכניסים אותו לתוכנה פשוט תתקין את המקודד במחשב
<New1> אה אז בטוח יש לי את זה
<New1> KLCODEC
<New1> KLCODEC 6.2.0 FULL
<New1> סבבה נדבר עוד רבע שעה :)
<shimi810> ‏New1: תאשר את זה בכן, זה לא קשור למקודד אני חושב, גם לי יש את זה, למרות שכל המקודדים מותקנים
<New1> אוקי
<New1> רגע אבל זה יכול לפגום לי את הקובץ מקור ?
<New1> או שהוא לא נוגע בקובץ מקור ?
<shimi810> ‏לא. אבל אם אתה רוצה להיות בטוח, אתה פשוט יכול ליצור עותק של המקורי
<New1> אה אוקי
<New1> צודק
<nicoco> אני עדיין אומר שהתוכנה הכי נכונה וטובה לקידוד h264 זה megui
<New1> ניקוקו השאלה שלי אחרת
<New1> אני צריך להפחית את הקובץ בגודל
<New1> במקום 21 גיגה שיהי 8 גיגה
<nicoco> H264 זה הקודק הכי חכם
<New1> השאלה אם התוכנה MEGUI עושה את זה ?
<New1> אוקי
<nicoco> שאני מכיר לפחות
<nicoco> הוא הצליח לשתול את האקסויד במקום
<nicoco> מקודד בחצי משקל
<nicoco> הוא רק מעמיס קצת על המעבד, אבל אנערף
<nicoco> זה משנה רק מפנטיום 3 ומטה
<New1> המעבד שיש לי פה חזק מאוד
<GuySoft> Ddorda, (Pounce message): היי, אני הפעלתי את הסקריפט שלך, אבל לא נראה שזה מיישר לימין דברים
<GuySoft> ‏Ddorda, (Pounce message): היי, אני הפעלתי את הסקריפט שלך, אבל לא נראה שזה מיישר לימין דברים
<New1> QUAD
<New1> ואני לא יודע מה אתה מתכוון בלשתול האקסויד
<New1> אני לא מבין בווידאו בכלל
<Ddorda> GuySoft: גם אחרי שאתהשולח?
<nicoco> New1 - שמעת על Xvid?
<New1> כן
<New1> מקודד מסוים
<New1> אז אני מבין ב H264 גם מקודד מסויים
<New1> נכון?
<nicoco> זה היה המקודד שהוא לא לוסלס הכי חכם עד שהמציאו את H264
<nicoco> שהצליח להוריד אותו בכמעט חצי
<nicoco> לוסלס = Lossless
<GuySoft> ‏Darky, כן.. זה מה שאני עושה עכשיו
<nicoco> קידוד ללא איבוד מידע
<GuySoft> ‎Ddorda, *
<nicoco> כלומר, כל תמונה שוקלת משקל מלא
<New1> אה הבנתי אותך בקצת
<nicoco> שורה תחתונה, בניינים
<GuySoft> ‏Ddorda, יש לך דרך לבדוק שהוא עובד?
<GuySoft> ‏אגב אני לא רואה את שלך מייושרים
<nicoco> בכל מקרה
<nicoco> תוכנות קידוד יודעות להשתמש במקודדים כמו אקסויד וH264
<Ddorda> GuySoft: אני רואה את זה...
<Ddorda> אחרי שאני שולח הודעה זה מסדר את האנגלית
<nicoco> השאלה איזה תוכנה מגדירה את המקודדים בצורה הכי נכונה
<New1> ניקוקו ואוו תודה על ההסבר
<nicoco> זה על רגל אחת
<Ddorda> GuySoft: הוא לא מיישר את של האחרים
<Ddorda> למרות שזה נשמע כמו רעיון טוב לשיפור
<New1> כן משהו בקטנה אבל נתן לי להבין משהו
<nicoco> שמח שאני עוזר :)
<New1> בכיף
<New1> אני שמח שאני נעזר :)
<New1> אוקי עכשיו יש לי חלון
<New1> ניקוקו מה אני אמור לעשות עכשיו ?
<nicoco> באיזו תוכנה אתה משתמש?
<New1> או או קיבלתי שגיאה מסויימת
<New1> עכשיו במה שאתה הבאתי לי
<New1> MEGUI
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> הבנתי
<New1> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/8127/picq.jpg
<nicoco> אבל היא מאוד מקצועית
<New1> בכיף
<New1> תודה גם העזרה המקצועית שלך
<New1> *גם על
<nicoco> אתה צריך לדעת לעבוד עם AVScripts
<New1> אוקי אין לי מושג מה זה
<nicoco> ואם אתה רוצה להגיע לתוצאות מקסימליות גם המון דברים אחרים
<New1> עכשיו אתה יכול קצת להדריך אותי בתוכנה שעכשיו המלצת לי עליה?
<nicoco> אם האיכות לא כל כך חשובה לך, אז לך על משהו יותר פשוט
<nicoco> אני יכול להביא לך מדריכים
<New1> ראית את הלינק ששלחתי לך .
<New1> ?
<New1> מה אני אמור לעשות ?
<New1> כן או לא ?
<Rodensky> אכפת לכם לכמה דקות להפסיק לדבר על ווינדוס ולעזור לי שנייה עם אובונטו?
<New1> אפשר לעזור לכולם
<New1> מה הבעיה עם האובונוו ?
<New1> *אובונטו
<Rodensky> כבר נדפקו לי שני דיסקים במהלך צריבה
<Rodensky> פתאום בשלב מסויים אני מקבלת את ההודעה הבאה
<Rodensky> Please eject the disc from "TSSTcorp DVD+-RW TS-L633C" manually.
<Rodensky> The disc could not be ejected though it needs to be removed for the current operation to continue.
<Rodensky> עם אפשרות ללחוץ על cancel
<Rodensky> בחלון של CD/DVD Creator רשום לי שזה 100% done
<Rodensky> simulation of data cd burning
<New1> ואחרי שהוצאת את הדיסק ניסית לבדוק אותו ?
<Rodensky> והוא תקוע בשלב של ejecting medium
<Rodensky> הוא מראה לי לכאורה שהדיסק נצרב תקין
<New1> את לא יכולה פשוט ללחוץ על הכונן ולהוציא את הדיסק?
<Rodensky> אני לוחצת עליו
<New1> והוא לא יוצא ?
<Rodensky> אני מוציאה את הדיסק
<Rodensky> הוא יוצא
<New1> אז?
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא נעלם
<Rodensky> ההודעה הזו
<avi1333_> New1 שניה אני איתך
<New1> אבי אוקי
<Rodensky> וכשאני מכניסה את הדיסק בחזרה, אני יכולה לפתוח אותו ולראות את התיקיות שצרובות בו, אבל לא לפתוח אותן
<New1> את לוחצת על כנסל וזה לא מצליח להיעלם ?
<Rodensky> כאילו אין שום תוכן בחלון
<New1> אה אה
<Rodensky> החלון תקוע, גם אי אפשר לסגור אותו
<New1> אוקי ניסית להישתמש עם עוד תוכנת צריבה אחרת ?
<Rodensky> לא
<New1> יכול להיות כמה סיבות
<New1> תוכנה
<New1> דיסק
<Rodensky> טוב ניסיתי עכשיו שוב, לחצתי על cancel וזה רשם לי success
<New1> או כונן שכבר נידפק
<Rodensky> אני מקווה שזה אכן צרב בהצלחה
<New1> אוקי
<Rodensky> טוב
<New1> בדרך כלל בצריבות לפעמים זה נועל את הדיסק
<Rodensky> כשאני מנסה לפתוח קבצים
<Rodensky> זה רושם לי
<Rodensky> Unable to decode file
<New1> nicoco  אתה יכול טיפה להדריך אותי ?
<avi1333_> תגידו איזה דרך יש להסתיר את האיפי ביוטורנט?
<New1> באמת מוזר
<avi1333_> עם noip זה לא הולך
<Rodensky> ההודעה הזו עולה בניסיון לפתוח קבצי תמונה
<Rodensky> בניסיון לפתוח קבצי אופיס
<avi1333_> ופרוקסי רק יאיט טת ההורדה
<New1> אבי יש לך בתוכנה אפשרות כזאת
<Rodensky> אני מקבלת שגיאה אחרת
<New1> לא צריך תוכנה אחרת לפי מה שזכור לי
<avi1333_> New1 איפה?
<Rodensky> Read-Error. Data could not be read from the file.
<New1> יוטוררנט
<avi1333_> שניה אני יחפש
<nicoco> New1 - אז תתקין אויסינת'
<nicoco> !g avisynth
<Hoborg> "Main Page - Avisynth" - http://www.avisynth.org/ | "AviSynth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AviSynth
<avi1333> טוב עברתי למחשב הווידוס,איפה זה אמור להיות ביוטורנט?
<avi1333> תחת איזה הגדרות?
<New1> תן לי לבדוק
<New1> BRB
<avi1333> יש כאן הצפנת פרוטוקל זה זה?
<New1> מה רשום לך ?
<avi1333> בהעדפות תחת ביטורנט יש אפשרות הצפנת פרוטוקל
<avi1333> ושם יש nebaled או forced
<New1> אתה יכול לרשום את זה פה ?
<New1> או לשעות תמונה
<New1> http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/7317/pic1v0.jpg
<New1> פה אתה רואה את local peer discover ?
<New1> discovery*
<avi1333> כם
<avi1333> *כן
<New1> אני חושב שזה זה
<New1> כן
<avi1333> ה סבבה אני יסמן את זה גם אצלי
<New1> טוב לגבי התוכנה אתה יכול לעזור לי?
<avi1333> כן
<New1> אני עשיתי ENABLE
<New1> אצלי זה היה ככה
<New1> בקיצור אני חושב שזה זה
<avi1333> סבבה אחי
<New1> אח שלי תמיד היה עושה את זה
<New1> טוב לגבי התוכנה יש לך זמן ?
<avi1333> כן אחי בכיף
<New1> אוקי מה עכשיו ?
<New1> זה מופעל
<avi1333> צלם מסך
<New1> אוקי
<avi1333> מה זה התוכנה שניקוקו המליץ לך עליה?
<New1> MEGUI
<avi1333> לא מכיר
<New1> אבל הוא אמר אח"כ שצריך לדעת איך להשתמש איתה
<New1> ואין לי את הזמן או הכח לזה עכשיו
<avi1333> טוב לגבי הavidemux יש לך לינק להביא לי כדי שאוכל להסביר לך טוב יותר?
<New1> לינק ?
<New1> ל..מה?
<avi1333> לינק להורדה
<New1> אוקי בכיף
<New1> http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/download.html
<Hoborg> Title: Avidemux - Downloads
<New1> אני הורדתי את הגירסה של ווינדוס
<avi1333> סבבה אני מוריד
<New1> Rodensky הסתדרת .
<New1> ?
<New1> אוקי
<New1> וואווו אחי אתה לא מאמין לזה
<Rodensky> עדין לא. אני אסדר לבד, היות וזה הפך לערוץ תמיכה לווינדוס :|
<Rodensky> ביי אנשים
<Rodensky> כשזה יחזור להיות ערוץ של אובונטו, אשמח אם תקראו לי
<New1> יש לי דיסק של 1.5 טרה ועדיין הוא על 34% פירמוט
<New1> חחח
<avi1333> חחחחחח
<New1> מה לעשות לימודים זה כמו צבא חחחחח
<avi1333> :D
<New1> אוקי אבי זה מוריד לך ?
<New1> אגב על מה אתה מוריד את זה ?
<New1> ווינ או אובו
<New1> ?
<avi1333> ווינ
<avi1333> אני על המחשב עם הווינ עכשיו
<New1> אוקי
<New1> עם איזו תוכנה אתה מוריד את זה ?
<New1> כי זה לוקח לך מלא זמן
<avi1333> סיימתי להוריד אני מתקין
<New1> להתקין?
<New1> תוריד את ZIP
<avi1333> לא משנה כבר התקנתיחחחח
<New1> :P אוקי
<avi1333> ד"א לי לא עלתה ההודעה הזאות בהתחלה
<New1> אוקי
<avi1333> אוקיי שניה אני פותח פה קובץ mkv
<New1> אוקי
<avi1333> טוב ההודעה עלתה לי אבל זה פתח אתהקובץ
<New1> כן גם לי
<New1> זה עלה לי אבל הוא לא נותן לי בצפות בזה חלק
<New1> למרות שזה לא המטרה שלי כרגע
<avi1333> טוב תקשיב מה אתה צריך לעשות
<New1> ואוו המקלדת שלי שוברת לי את האצבעות
<avi1333> בוידאו תבחר mpeg-avc
<New1> אוקי כולי אוזן
<avi1333> אודיו copy
<avi1333> בסוג קובץ mkv
<New1> איופה?
<avi1333> בצד של התוכנה
<New1> רק שניה אני יפתח מחדש את התוכנה
<New1> אתה יודע מה
<avi1333> mpeg-avc זה סוג של מקודד H264 עד כמה שזכור לי
<New1> במחשבה שניה אני ימחוק את התוכנה
<New1> והפעם אני יחלץ אותה מחדש
<New1> שניה
<New1> 12 שניות
<New1> *עוד
<New1> אוקי עכשיו הוא שואל אותי את השאלה ההיא
<New1> H.264 DETECTED מה ללחוץ
<New1> כן או לא ?
<avi1333> כן
<New1> אוקי יש לי עכשיו מסך ירוך
<New1> *ירוק
<New1> עכשיו ווידאו
<New1> בתפריט ?<
<avi1333> בסדר אם תעביר את החץ קדימה או אחורה זה לא יהיה מסך ירוק
<avi1333> עכשיו בצד שמאל
<avi1333> בוידאו תבחר mpeg-avc
<avi1333> באודיו copy
<avi1333> ובסוג קובץ mkv
<avi1333> שאתה עושה את זה תגיד לי
<New1> MPEG-4 AVC ?
<avi1333> כן
<New1> להשאיר אותו באודיו על COPY ?
<avi1333> כן
<New1> MKV
<avi1333> אין סיבה להמיר את הסאונד הוא לא תופס כזה הרבה
<New1> אוקי
<New1> אוקי
<avi1333> אם אתה רוצה לחסוך עוד מקופ תמיר אתהסאונד לac3
<New1> נכון ועדיף שהוא יהיה על איכות גבוהה
<avi1333> לא mp3 אנחנו בכל אופן רוצים לשמור על האיכות
<New1> כרגע לא צריך
<New1> ברור
<New1> רק ווידאו
<avi1333> טוב עכשיו מתחת לוידאו יש configure משהו כזה תלחץ עליו
<New1> ואגב הפעם זה נסיון כי זה קובץ של   1.09 GB
<New1> אין
<New1> בתפריט של וידאו אין משהו כזה
<New1> decode option
<avi1333> מתחת לוידאו איפה שרשום mpeg4-avc צריך להיות שם פילטר והגדרות
<New1> אה אוקי
<New1> לחצתי על configure
<avi1333> עכשיו לדעתי הכי יהיה נוח לך זה לחבור video size
<New1> ניפתח חלון
<avi1333> באנקונדינג מוד בחר וידאו סיז
<avi1333> videso size(two pass)
<avi1333> ובחר את הגודל שפחות או יותר את הרוצה כמובן אל תגזים יותר
<New1> אוקי
<New1> מה עשכיו ?
<avi1333> *יותר מידיי
<avi1333> תבחר קצת יותר מחצי מהקובץ המקורי
<avi1333> נקווה שזה לא יוריד יותר מידיי את האיכות
<New1> מה הכוונה לא להגזים יותר מידיי ?
<avi1333> אל תבחר גודל נמוך מידיי
<New1> אה אוקי
<avi1333> תעשה ok וזהו
<avi1333> שוב זה תוכנה פשוטה ולא מקצועית יותר מידיי כך שאתה לא יכול ממש לקבוע את האיכות המדוייקת
<avi1333> אתה יכול לשחק עם הביטריט וכאלה אבל חבל שסתם תסתבך
<avi1333> בעיקרון תעשה אוקיי ותשמור ונראה איך ייצא:D
<New1> אוקי
<New1> הקובץ שוקל 1.09 גיגה אז אני יעשה אותו על 500 מגה ? אוקי
<avi1333> אני עוד מעט יבדוק את התוכנה הזאות על לינוקס מעניין לראות מה היכולת עיבוד של המחשב הנייד שלי:D
<avi1333> תעשה 650
<avi1333> 500 נראה לי מעט מידיי
<New1> אבל יש לי קובץ של 21 גיגה
<New1> סרט
<avi1333> ד"א קובץ של 1GB לא יכול להיות 1080 p
<New1> ואני רוצה לעשות אותו על 8 גיגה
<avi1333> תנסה לכתוב שם 8 ונראה לכמה זה יוריד
<New1> 8 מה ?
<avi1333> שאתה עושה את הקובץ של ה21 GB תנסה לכתוב שם בגודל 8 GB ונראה איך ייצא
<New1> אה אוקי לזה יש עוד זמן
<New1> בסוף עשיתי 400 מגה
<avi1333> הקובץ של ה1GB מה האיכות שלו?
<New1> לחצתי אוקי
<New1> ועכשיו לשמור ?
<avi1333> חחחח סבבה נראה מה ייצא הורדת אותו הרבה לא יודע אם יהיה איכות טובה
<avi1333> כן
<New1> 'CSI.S11E03.720p.HDTV.X264-DIMENSION.mkv
<avi1333> אה אוקיי אז מה שעשינו עכשיו זה הורדנו אותו לאיכות של קצת פחות מDVD
<avi1333> אם עשית 400 מגה זה מה שיהיה
<New1> אוקי
<New1> עכשיו אני שומר אותו
<New1> השאלה מה אני רושם בדיוק
<avi1333> בכל אופן השארנו אותו עם מקודד של hd לכן הוא לא יכול בכזה גודל קטן להכיל כל כך הרבה מידע
<avi1333> כן
<avi1333> מה שאני הסברתי לך מתאים מהמרה מ HD ל HD
<New1> אוקי
<New1> אה אוקי
<avi1333> אם אתה רוצה להמיר לקובץ avi עדיף להשתמש במקודד אחר
<New1> עכשיו אני צריך לתת לו שם מסויים עם סיומת ?
<avi1333> כן
<avi1333> סיומת היא mlv
<New1> אני לא רוצה AVI
<avi1333> mkv
<avi1333> בסדר מה שאני הדרכתי אותך זה לmkv
<New1> וחייב לתת לזה את השם ?
<avi1333> נראה לי שכן...
<avi1333> לא נראה לי שממסש מסובך לתת לזה שם חחחחח
<New1> אוקי
<avi1333> אם אתה מתכוון אם חייב אותו שם כמו קובץ המקור אז לא לא חייבים
<New1> ווואווו המעבד שלי מתחיל להיות תפוס
<avi1333> חחח כן תוכנת עריכת וידאו לוקחת המון משאבים
<New1> אני התכוונתי אם חייב לתת לו סיומת
<New1> וזה מה שאני שמח לדעת
<New1> זה לא הכוונה שאווויי הוא לוקח לי משאבים
<avi1333> אה לא חייב לדעתי
<avi1333> במקרה הכי גרוע אתה מוסיף לו אחר כך סיומת
<New1> אלא אני שמח שהוא כן מנצל את רוב המחעב
<New1> *המעבד
<avi1333> אה חחחחח
<New1> וואווו יפה
<New1> הוא יודע גם איך למצל את כל הליבות
<avi1333> כן התוכנות החדשות יודעות:)
<New1> זה מה שאני אוהב בתוכנה של עריכת ווידאו
<New1> מעולה
<avi1333> טוב אחי אני זז לאכול משהו תעדכן אותי בתוצאות
<avi1333> שלח לי לפרטי או לניק הזה או לשני שמחובר בנייד
<New1> אגב פרימיייר שמעתי עליה שגם היא יודעת לנצל את כל הליבות
<avi1333> כן אני חושב שהיא יודעת:D
<New1> אוקי בכיף
<New1> כן בכיף
<New1> תודה אחי
<avi1333> בכיף אחי:)
<avi1333> BRB
<New1> תודה רבה רבה
<New1> :)
<avi1333_> חחח בכיף
<avi1333_> BRB
<nicoco> תגידו, יש אפשרות ליצור ססמא לתיקייה מסויימת?
<New1> שמעתי על קובץ מסויים שאתה יכול ליצור אותו בתיקיה
<New1> לכאלו מטרות
<nicoco> אני לא רוצה ליצור קובץ מסויים בתיקייה
<nicoco> אני רוצה להצפין תיקייה
<New1> אה אה אוקי
<nicoco> ולא אכפת לי אם בתוך ארכיב או משהו
<nicoco> בעצם
<nicoco> אני אשתמש בראר כלשהו
<nicoco> יותר טוב
<New1> אמממ גם עצה טוב
<New1> nicoco https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<New1> הרגע חיפשתי על זה בגוגל מקווה שזה יעזור לך לצרכים
<New1> ובלי עוד איזו תוכנה צד 3
<nicoco> תודה
<New1> nicoco או שאתה מסתדר עם RAR ?
<New1> *ארכיב
<nicoco> אני אלך על שניהם
<nicoco> חומר מסווג ביותר :)
<New1> אוקי תגיד לי מהן התוצאות
<New1> חחחחחח
<New1> אי רואה שאתה מכין את עצמך לצבא
<New1> :P
<New1> nicoco מצאתי פה עוד משהו אם זה מעניין אותך http://www.randombugs.com/linux/encrypting-decrypting-files-ubuntu.html
<nicoco> זה בסדר, לא צריך להגזים
<New1> אוקי :)
<shimi810> ‏בקישור הקודם מדובר על הצפנת כל תיקיית הבית, אתה לא צריך את זה. את הקישור מעכשיו אתה צריך. בעיקרון מתבססים על הצפנה באמצעות GPG, פעם עבדתי עם זה
<shimi810> ‏(היום כל תיקיית הבית מוצפנת... :)
<New1> אה נכון זכור לי למישהו פה פעם דיבר על הצפנות
<New1> *שמישהו
<nicoco> תודה :)
<nicoco> תודה, הצלחתי :)
<nicoco> לילה טוב
<New1> nicoco מה עשית בסוף ?
<nicoco> http://www.randombugs.com/linux/encrypting-decrypting-files-ubuntu.html
<Hoborg> Title:   Encrypting and Decrypting files under Ubuntu | Random Bugs
<nicoco> זה^
<nicoco> +ארכיב
<New1> אה זה מה שאני הצעתי לך ?
<New1> יפה
<New1> אגב אני שם לב שיש שם 3 תוכנות
<New1> איזו מהן השתמשת בסוף ?
<New1> nicoco ?
<nicoco> מה זה משנה? לילה טוב...
<New1> nicoco אוקי לילה טוב
<New1> אבי
<New1> avi1333 ?
<New1> avi1333_ ?
<avi1333> ?
<New1> הרגע סיימתי
<New1> ווואווו איכות טובה
<avi1333> מצויין:)
<New1> ככה זה נראה בכל מקרה
<avi1333> והגודל?
<avi1333> 400MB?
<New1> לא
<New1> 520
<avi1333> מצויין:)
<avi1333> העיקר שהאיכות טובה והגודל ירד כמעט בחצי
<New1> כן
<avi1333> מצויין אחי שמח שעזרתי:)
<New1> אני עכשיו שולח לך תמונה
<avi1333> סבבה
<New1> אני שמח שנעזרתי :)
<avi1333> :D
<avi1333> לדעתי זה הדרך הקלה ביותר כמובן שאני מניח שבתוכנות מקצויעות יותר אפשר להגיע לאיכותטובה יותר
<New1> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/5954/piccn.jpg
<New1> כן אני חושב שאני שם לב טיפ טיפה לירידה באיכות
<New1> אבל בהחלט יותר טוב מ AVI
<avi1333> כן חייב להיות ירידה באיכות,אתה מוריד בגודל אתה מוריד באיכות אין מה לעשות חחחחח
<New1> כן ולא
<New1> כן ירידה באיכות אבל לא כל אחד יכול לשים לב לזה
<avi1333> נכון ברור
<New1> גם ככה אני לא חושב שיש לי מסך HD
<avi1333> אה סבבה:D
<avi1333> גם לי אין מסך HD
<avi1333> יש לי אבל LCD בסלון שהוא מחובר לאקסטירמר שם אני כן רואה HD
<avi1333> :)
<avi1333> טוב אחי אני זז לאיזה חצי שעה,נדבר בהמשך ביי בינתיים
<New1> אוקי
<New1> אגב בעצם האיכות עדיין סבבה מאוןד
<trew1000> avi1333: שניה
<trew1000> טוב נדבר שתחזור
<New1> ווואוו אני לא מאמין שבפעם הראשונה שלי לחיי אם אני לא טועה אני התעסקתי עם ווידאו
<New1> :)
<New1> עכשיו יש לי עוד נסיון טיפה בעוד איזה תחום :) :)
<kosherpup> אהלן
<kosherpup> יו
<kosherpup> למה זה כותב כפול?
<kosherpup> חחחחחח זה די מצחיק
<kosherpup> 1
<kosherpup> אוקי יופי
<shimi810> ‏גם מקודם כתב רגיל ולא כפול, אולי זה היה אצלך
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> חחח
<kosherpup> האינטרנט שלי איטי חבל"Z
<kosherpup> לא יודע מה יהיה עם אנטרנט סלולרי
<kosherpup> מודמים סלולרים
<kosherpup> בסך הכל אם החברות ישקיעו זה יכול לכבוש את השוק
<kosherpup> אבל הם מעדיפים להתעצל ולעשות שירות גרוע
<kosherpup> במקום להשקיע במערכות ולקבל לקוחות
<New1> היי כושר מה נשמע?
<kosherpup> סבבה
<kosherpup> מה איתך?
<New1> סבבה
<New1> רואה איזה סידרה
<kosherpup> יפה
<kosherpup> אני באמצע להטעין סימפסונס
<kosherpup> האינטרנט שלי דפוק היום
<kosherpup> אז לוקח זמן
<New1> אה אוקי
<avi1333_> חזרתי
<avi1333_> New1 ראיתי בתמונה שהעלת שייש שם תיקייה של צ'אק
<avi1333_> אחלה סדרה:)
<avi1333_> trew1000 אני ]ה אחי
<avi1333_> *פה
<trew1000> תפעיל את בלנדר
<New1> נכון
<avi1333_> אני מפעיל:)
<New1> אבי כן אני רואה את זה גם
<trew1000> תראה את תפריט תצוגה
<avi1333_> New1 אתה יודע אם כבר יש תרגום לפרק החדש
<avi1333_> ?
<trew1000> השני מלמעלה
<New1> איזה פרק?
<avi1333_> \שניה אחי אנינכנס לתוכנה
<New1> sratim.co.il
<avi1333_> אה חחח סבבה אנייבדוק שם
<New1> subscenter.co.il
<New1> torec.co.il
<New1> יש ביניהם תחרות אבל
<avi1333_> כן חחח אני הכי אוהב את סרטים
<New1> בדרךך כלל אתה תמצא באחד מהם
<New1> אני גם
<avi1333_> trew1000 אני בתוכנה
<avi1333_> מה לעשות?
<trew1000> תפריט תצוגה
<trew1000> ואת השני מלמעלה
<avi1333_> מה זה תפריט תצוגה?
<avi1333_> התוכנה באגלית...
<trew1000> view
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<avi1333_> מה לעשות איתו?
<trew1000> את השני מלמעלה
<avi1333_> show archive?
<avi1333_> New1 איזה פרק אתה נמצא?
<trew1000> avi1333_: לא
<New1> באיזה סידרה ?
<trew1000> אנחנו מדברים על הגרסה החדשה נכון?
<avi1333_> כן
<avi1333_> New1 צ'אק
<trew1000> קונטרול אלט Q
<avi1333_> אה סבבה:D
<avi1333_> עכשיו לי 4 ריבועים:)
<trew1000> שזה אומר 4 תצוגות כמו שרצית
<avi1333_> כן:)
<trew1000> אגב כדי להזיז את האובייקט אתה פשוט לוחץ
<New1> ראיתי את פפרק 8 אני חושב
<New1> אבל אין לו תרגום אם אני לא טועה
<trew1000> על מקש אמצעי בעכבר וגורר
<avi1333_> אה זה כדי לשנות את הזווית:D
<trew1000> ואם אתה רוצה להזיז אז G
<avi1333_> New1 אני בפרק 7 אני חושב
<New1> כן יש לזה תרגום
<avi1333_> אה סבבה :)
<avi1333_> ויש בתוכנה גם ליירים כמו בפוטושופ?
<New1> אבי אגב אם יש לך עוד סדרות מומלצות תגיד
<New1> אתה זה שאמרת לי על מטרה חיב
<New1> *ה
<New1> שמאוד אהבתי
<New1> :)
<avi1333_> New1 אם אתה אוהב קומדיה תראה איך פגשתי את אמא שלך
<avi1333_> אני שמח לשמוע אחי:)
<New1> ממממ לא
<avi1333_> אחלנ סדרה:)
<avi1333_> תראה the unit
<New1> איך פגשתי אני עדיין לא רואה
<New1> כבר ראיתי
<avi1333_> ו 24
<New1> over there אותו הדבר
<New1> ראיתי הכל 24
<avi1333_> trew1000 יש בתוכנה ליירים כמו בפוטושופ
<New1> הסוף חבל על הזמן
<avi1333_> כן:)
<New1> 24 בסוף והוא מוציא לו את המעיים
<New1> ווראוווווו אתה רואה מי זה באמת גי' באוור
<avi1333_> חחחחח:D
<New1> *ק
<New1> טוב אחי יש לי עוד 20 דקות לסיום
<avi1333_> תראה זהות בדויה
<New1> אני ידבר איתך
<New1> כבר ראיתי
<avi1333_> סבבה תהנה:D
<New1> חחחחח :P
<avi1333_> חחח ראית כל הדברים הטובים:D
<New1> הכי אני הקפתי אותך בסדרות ממזמן
<avi1333_> אני גם בואתו מצב כבר אין מה לראות:(
<New1> ברור
<avi1333_> חחחחחח
<New1> knite rider
<avi1333_> אני מחפש סדרות אקשן טובות עם מתח לצערי אין הרבה כאלה:(
<New1> אביר על גלגלים
<New1> אחלה סידרה
<New1> עונה 1
<avi1333_> אני יחפש:)
<avi1333_> זה אקשן עם הרבה מתח?
<New1> 17 פרקים אם אני לא טועה
<New1> מממממ אתה תואה
<New1> ב
<avi1333_> אה סבבה זה לא כזה הרבה
<New1> תוריד ב HD
<New1> חובה
<avi1333_> אני ישים עכשיו הורדה לעונה הראושנה
<avi1333_> כן ברור:)
<New1> יש רק עונה 1
<New1> זהו
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<New1> אגב יש שם את הרכב שלי
<GuySoft> ‏היי מישהו מכיר כאן משהו שיעשה P2PTV?
<New1> מוסטנג הלל ייאאאה
<avi1333_> יש סדרה כמו 24?
<New1> בייבי
<New1> מטרה חיה
<avi1333_> חחחח חזק:D
<New1> CSI
<avi1333_> כן CSI באמת שמעתי טובה אבל ין מתח בין הפרקיםS:
<New1> סתם זה מה שקורה אם אתה מתעסק עם ג'ק באווור
<avi1333_> GuySoft ?
<New1> חחח
<avi1333_> חחחח
<GuySoft> ‎?
<GuySoft> ‎avi1333, מה?
<avi1333_> p2ptv מה זה?
<New1> אאהה DollHouse
<New1> לא אקשן אבל נחמד
<avi1333_> בית הבובות?
<avi1333_> כן גם שמעתי ביקורות טובות על זה
<New1> כן
<New1> ויש לזה 2 עונות אם אני לא טועה
<avi1333_> אז לא חסר מה להוריד:D טוב נתחיל לפנות מקום במחשב
<avi1333_> נעביר מה שאפשר אל הסטרימר
<New1> Band of Brothers
<New1> בקיצר אבי אני ידבר איתך מאוחר יותר אוקי
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי ביי בינתיים תהנה מהפרק:D
<New1> ונחליף סדרות וסרטים ביחד
<New1> ביי
<avi1333_> סבבה:D
<avi1333_> trew1000 אחי יהיה בסוף את המדריך היום?
<trew1000> צריך לשאול את הבן אדם שלא עונה כרגע
<GuySoft> ‎avi1333, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P2PTV
<trew1000> אז אין לי תשובה
<trew1000> כך את זה כלא חח
<avi1333_> חחח סבבה
<avi1333_> אבל לפחות התחלתי משהו:D את מה שהסברת לי:)
<avi1333_> GuySoft הבנתי כמו למשל joost
<GuySoft> ‏אממ זה לא שירות?
<avi1333_> כן joost זה שירות p2ptv
<avi1333_> trew1000 אני רואה שייש פה גם ליירים:)
<Hero> איזה כיף הפועל רמסה את בנפיקה !
<Hero> (:
<New1> אבי ?
<avi1333_> ?
<New1> ווואוו איזה באסה לפעמים איך שהפרקים מסתיימים
<New1> :(
<avi1333_> חחח כן באמת מבאס:D
<avi1333_> לי נשאר עוד 2 פרקים של צ'אק לראות כדי להגיע לאיפה שהם היום
<New1> אה אתה יודע שאין תרגום לפרק האחרון
<New1> וואוו אני כבר כמעט איזה חודש רק רואה סדרות וסרטים
<New1> לגמריי שכחתי מדברים אחרים
<New1> http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/8273/picc0.jpg
<avi1333_> חחחח
<New1> תראה איזה מגניב 1.5 T
<New1> זה לא היה אמור להצחיק חח
<New1> אני עצוב בגלל זה :(
<New1> אני רציתי לבנות אתר לעצמי של PHP
<New1> אבל בסוף שכחתי מזה לגמרי
<avi1333_> אה יפה אתה תמיד יכול להתחיל:D
<avi1333_> אני האמת צריך לקנות למחשב גם עוד דיסק של 1TB
<avi1333_> יש לי לסטרימר מחובר כונן כזה עכשיו אני צריך גם אחד למחשב
<New1> כן שמעתי שטרה עדיין טוב בלי בעיות
<New1> אה יפה
<New1> יש גם 2 טרה אבל שמעתי שזה עדיין עושה בעיות או רעשים
<New1> וגם עולה ייקר בטח
<New1> קניתי דיסק טרה חיצוני
<New1> כמעט 500 שקל
<New1> זול מאוד ייחסית לטרה
<avi1333_> כן אני גם קניתי במחיר כזה בערך
<avi1333_> אני עכשיו צריך לקנות עוד אחד כזה למחשב:D
<avi1333_> אני קניתי של סיגייט
<shimi810> ‏לי יש טרה וחצי של verbatim, 3.5" מעאפן. פעם הבאה שאני קונה זה רק דיסק קשיח ומעטפת מחו"ל (בארץ לא מקבלים USB3 או eSATA...)
<avi1333_> כן....
<avi1333_> לי של 1tb של סיגייט הוא דווקא עובד מצויין
<avi1333_> יש לי גם 250GB של wd מחובר פה למחשב
<New1> אני הולך רק על WD
<New1> לא משהו אחר
<shimi810> ‏אצלי יש חתיכת מתכת כאן בוורבאטים הזה, מולו יש לי WD עם סגסוגת, איזה הבדל...
<shimi810> ‏ה־ WD שלי הוא 400 ג'יגה, יחסית ישן
<avi1333_> הWD שלי גם כבר עתיק אבל מתפקד מצויין
<avi1333_> למרות שהוא כבר מתחיל קצת להתעייף...
<New1> ייאאאלה אני זזתי לראות Burn notice s04e14
<New1> אבל חבל שאין תרגום
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תהנה:D
<avihay> hi, lately, I've been haveing problems opening some videos
<avihay> especially if not only MKVs
<avihay> both VLC and MPlayer stand in the backround and suck as much CPU as they can without doing anything
<avihay> I can play them with winFF that rolls "it's own" FFplayer, that smell a lot like a modified MPlayer
<avihay> but then I gen no subtitles...
<avihay> get*
<avihay> anyone experiencing anything remotely similar? (don't kick me bot!)
<avihay> oh, so FFplayer is a standalone program
<avi1333_> ליל"ט
<trew1000> לילה טוב גם לך
<avi1333_> :D
<New1> מישהו פה רואה סוכן מחוק ?
<New1> Burn Notice ?
<avihay> bahh, so xbmc is the only weapon in my arsenal capable to fully decode and render these videos. how disappointing
<avihay> to->of
<avihay> it's a nice looking media center, but it has tons of disadvantages as a media player
<shimi810> ‏יש גם את boxee, לדעתי יותר טוב מ־ xbmc
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-25
<trew1000> avi1333: NV BANG?
<trew1000> זאת אומרת מה נשמע?
<trew1000> avi1333: ping
<bararchy> מישהו יודע אולי איך מוחקים קובץ מסויים דרך הטרמינל ?
<bararchy> איזה פקודה להשתמש ?
<nicoco> sudo rm filename
<bararchy> rm  סבבה תודה :)
<nicoco> man rm for more details
<bararchy> איך יוצאים מהMAN ?
<bararchy> ^^
<shimi810> ‎q
<bararchy> תודה
<nicoco> "Jimi isn't dead... he's teaching god how to play guitar﻿"
<nicoco> lol
<nicoco> איזה מגניבבבבבב
<nicoco> יש לקומפיז פלוגאין של תלת מימד 3>
<nicoco> לא זוכר מאיפה הורדתי אותו
<Ddorda> nicoco: ידוע
<Ddorda> כתבי על זה בבלוג שלי פעם
<nicoco> אבל הוא מגניב לאללה
<nicoco> עכשיו אני צריך להכין משקפיים
<nicoco> זה ענק, עכשיו כל המסך יהיה בתלת מימד
<serfus> זה ידפוק לך את העיניים אחרי כמה זמן
<serfus> לא מומלץ לשימוש יום יומי
<nicoco> לא ליומיומי
<nicoco> אבל זה ממש מגניב שזה קיים
<Ddorda> nicoco: כן, זה בהחלט מגניב
<nicoco> זה אומר שאפשר להפוך סרטים לסוג של תלת מימד
<nicoco> :P
<avi1333> סוף סוף קיבלתי צו זימון לוועדה רפואית:)
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utzineyYtE8
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Como controlar uma sala de aula
<nicoco> מעניין איך היה אם משרד החינוך היה עובד ככה
<nicoco> :P
<nady> שלום
<serfus> אני רוצה להתקין אובונטו מדוק על נייד ווינדוס, צריך לפרטמט את הדוק למערכת קבצים מסוימת?
<serfus> עכשיו הוא ext3/ext4
<nady> שואל אותי?
<serfus> nady, או כל אחד אחר.. אני מדבר לחדר
<nicoco> serfus - נראה לי שלFAT
<nady> מה שימך
<nicoco> אין לי כזה
<nicoco> פעם היה לי, אבל נטשתי אותו
<nicoco> במקום זה יש לי קשת כפולה
<Ddorda> serfus: לא צריך לפרמט
<Ddorda> המערכת קבצים שעליו לא משנה אם אני לא טועה
<Ddorda> כי הביוס לא קורא את המערכת קבצים, הוא אומר להריץ מהדוק ואז המערכת קבצים עולה...
<serfus> אוקיי, תודה רבה
<nady> דור
<Ddorda> ?
<nady> הדיסק נישלח בדואר רגיל
<nady> כמה הפצות של אובנטו יצאו?
<nicoco> גרסאות או הפצות?
<nicoco> כלומר
<nicoco> כמה גרסאות הוציאו קנוניקל או כמה הפצות מבוססות אובונטו יצאו?
<Hero> הרבה
<Hero> אתה אפילו לא יודע על קיומם
<Hero> רוצה דוגמה?
<nicoco> nady ?
<nicoco> טוב נו
<nicoco> FUUUUUUUUU-
<nicoco> זה די מעצבן :\
<Ddorda> nicoco: ?
<nicoco> שואלים שאלה ונעלמים
<nicoco> זה קצת מייבש
<Ddorda> nicoco: תכל'ס
<trew1000> avi1333: אתה פה?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe_: איפה הפרטים על השיחה הקרובה?
<shimi810> ‎http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/%D7%9E%D7%94%D7%9C%D7%9A_%D7%A4%D7%92%D7%99%D7%A9%D7%94_%28Agenda%29
<avi1333> trew1000 כן אחי:)
<avi1333> מה קורה?
<trew1000> avi1333: הכל טוב
<trew1000> תראה מצאתי משהו מעניין
<trew1000> זה מישהו שפתח בלוג על בלנדר אבל משום מה אני לא מצליח להגיב לו
<trew1000> ונראה לי שלכן גם אף אחד לא הגיב לו
<trew1000> אז אולי הוא קצת שומם אבל יש שם קישורים ממש מועילים תראה מההודעה הראשונה
<trew1000> http://blender3d-trip.blogspot.com/2010/08/blog-post.html
<trew1000> חוץ מזה התפרסם הפוסט שדיברתי איתך עליו ולדעתי הוא יצא ממש טוב
<trew1000> אפילו לי הוא הוסיף דברים
<avi1333> סבבה אחי תודה רבה:) אני יקרא:D
<trew1000> הנה הקישור
<trew1000> מיועד למתחילים ממש בתוכנת בלנדר
<trew1000> http://y101.blogspot.com/2010/11/blog-post_25.html
<avi1333> וואי אחי תודה רבה באמת מדרי טוב:)
<avi1333> ומאוד מפורט:)
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: נראה אדיר לאללה :)
<avi1333> כן באמת אדיררר:*
<avi1333> :)
<nady> סליחה הייתי צריך לפנות
<nady> זה בעבודה
<New1> Ddorda מה נשמע?
<nady> מה ענית לי
<Ddorda> ‏New1: נחמד מאוד :)
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: יש לך טלפון
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New1> איך עם הדיסק הקשיח ?
<Ddorda> ‏New1: ואתה?
<New1> קנית חדש
<Ddorda> ‏לא, פירמטתי
<New1> Ddorda בסדר מעולה
<Ddorda> ‏נקווה שלא יצוצו עוד סקטורים פגומים בהמשך
<New1> ועכשיו זה עובד טוב ?
<Ddorda> ‏New1: כן
<New1> אבל לא נראה לי שזה טוב להסתמך על דיסק כזה
<New1> BRB
<nady> כמה סוגים של אובנטו יצאו
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: קיבלת כבר הזמנה לדיאספורה?
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: כן
<Ddorda> ‏ואני רואה שאתה משתמש בפלאגין שלי או שאני מתבלבל? :O
<Ddorda> ‏nady: תלוי למה אתה מתכוון
<Ddorda> ‏nady: גרסאות של אובונטו (כמו 10.10)
<nady> 10.10.
<nady> 10.4
<Ddorda> ‏או הפצות שהשתמשו באובונטו כבסיס?
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: כן, אלא מה :)
<avi1333> ד"א מתי יוצא kernel חדש?
<nady> מה הכי קל לשימוש
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: נחמד לדעת :)
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333: kernel.org
<avi1333> סבבה תודה:)
<Ddorda> ‏nady: אין מה הכי קל לשימוש, הגרסאות די דומות אחת לשנייה
<Ddorda> ‏עם שיפורים קטנים כל פעם
<Ddorda> ‏(מבחינת שימושיות)
<Ddorda> ‏המספר של כל גרסה נקבע ע"פ התאריך שבה היא יצאה
<avi1333> linux-next:	next-20101125	2010-11-25
<avi1333> היום?
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר 10.04 יצא באפריל 2010
<nady> כמה זמן אובנטו קיים
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: כנראה
<Ddorda> ‏nady: מ־2004
<nady> יש סיוע מאיזה מרכז
<nady> אניטרנטי
<Ddorda> ‎?
<Ddorda> ‏"סיוע"?
<nady> בהורדת קבצים לדוגמא
<avi1333> Ddorda אפשר לעדכן את הליבה לבד או שעדיף לחכות שאובנו יעשו לנו את העבודה?
<nady> שיעזור ליפתוח את הקבצים
<Ddorda> ‏nady: ....? איזה קבצים?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אפשר לעדכן לבד ותמיד עדיף לחכות לקנוניקל אם אתה רוצה יציבות
<nady> סקייפ לדוגמא לא ניפתח לי
<Ddorda> ‏איזה סקייפ? איך התקנת?
<nady> איך אני יודע מה חסר
<nady> מנענע
<Ddorda> ‏nady: באובונטו לא מתקינים דברים סתם ככה מהאינטרנט לרוב
<Ddorda> ‏יש לך את מרכז התוכנות
<Ddorda> ‏ומתקינים משם
<Ddorda> ‏פשוט כנס למרכז התוכנות, חפש skype, תלחץ על "install"
<Ddorda> ‏זהו
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<avi1333> Ddorda סבבה אני יחכה להם
<nady> הדיסק של אובנטו מגיע בדואר רגיל
<Ddorda> ‏nady: מאיפה הזמנת?
<nady> אצל ך
<avi1333> יש לי מלא בעיות פה עם הראוטינג לחו"ל:S
<bararchy> איך אני יכול להריץ את הצ'ט הזה דרך אובנטו ? דרך האפשרות של אמפטי?
<trew1000> Ddorda: מה זה אומר שאתה מתחיל ללמוד בלנדר?
<shimi810> ‏bararchy: עדיף בתוכנה xchat
<bararchy> אמפטי לא יעבוד ?
<bararchy> כי זה כבר שם ^^
<shimi810> ‏לא יודע, אין לי מושג איך לעבוד איתה...
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy: כן, אפשר דרך אמפתי גם
<bararchy> איך מגדירים את זה ?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: זה אומר שאני מת ללמוד את זה ולא מוצא את הזמן :(
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy: אתה יודע איך להוסיף משתמשים לאמפתי?
<bararchy> ADD CHAT ACOUNTS?
<avi1333>  ‏trew1000 אני עוד מעט מתחיל לשבת על המדריך:)
<bararchy> ואז IRC
<trew1000> הצלחות
<avi1333> תודה רבה:)
<trew1000> avi1333: תשקיע ותראה ישועות יי
<avi1333> מקווה אני לא יסתבך עם זה יותר מידיי
<trew1000> חח*
<avi1333> ב"ה:))
<avi1333> הבנתי גם אפשר להכין סרטונים עם התוכנה הזאות
<avi1333> ראיתי הכינו ממש סרט עם התוכנה משהו קטלני נקראה לי קוראים לזה סלויט משהו כזה
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy: נדמה לי, אני לא עובד עם אמפתי
<bararchy> סבבה תודה :)
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy: שם אתה צריך לבחור בפרוטוקול IRC
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy: אני מקווה שזה אומר שנראה אותך כאן על בסיס קבוע ;)
<trew1000> סינטל
<trew1000> אגב יש עוד שתיים כאלה
<avi1333> כן:D
<avi1333> סרט ממש יפה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אני לא אהבתי דווקא
<Ddorda> ‏הרבה יותר מדי קצר
<trew1000> אתה יכול לראות את ההתקדמות בתוכנה לפי הסרטונים
<avi1333> הוא קצר כן אבל הוא עשוי מצויין ברמה גבוהה
<Ddorda> ‏זה נראה כאילו לקחו עלילה של חצי שעה וחתכו קטעים כדי שזה יצא רבע שעה
<trew1000> זה נכון
<Ddorda> ‏מה שכן יצא ממש מושלם זה Big Buck Bunny
<avi1333> כן אבל המטרה זה לראות מה התוכנה מאפשרת והם הגיעו שם לרמה מאוד גבוהה
<trew1000> אבל האיכות והיכולות שזה מה שבא הסרט להראות ממש גבוהים
<avi1333> הוא גם נעשהבתוכנה הזאות?
<Ddorda> !g bick buck bunny
<Hoborg> "Big Buck Bunny » Download" - http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/index.php/download/ | "Big Buck Bunny" - http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/
<trew1000> כן
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: כן
<avi1333> אני יראה:)
<trew1000> וגם חלומות פילים
<avi1333> השאלה איך מגיעים לרמה הזאות?חחחח בטח רק מי שתכנת את התוכנה נמצא ברמה כזאות
<trew1000> אבל הוא ישן מ-2006
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: כן.. נראה לי זה איזה סוג של סרט אבסורד, אני בקושי מצליח להבין מה הולך בעלילה...
<trew1000> לא נראה לי תראה עבודות של אנשים ברשת
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: לווא דווקא
<avi1333> ראיתי הרבה עבודות אבל לא ראיתי סרטים ברמה כזאות
<trew1000> גם אני לא ממש הבנתי אותו אבל המידול והירידה לפרטים של ממש טובה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: גם שרק 3 ומעלה עשוי בבלנדר
<avi1333> וואלה?:O
<Ddorda> ‏וגם אווטר
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: כן
<avi1333> לא במאיה או ב3dmx?
<Ddorda> ‏לא
<Ddorda> ‏בלנדר
<avi1333> :O
<avi1333> אבל הם בטח פיתחו תוספות מיוחדות לתוכנה
<Ddorda> ‏גם את 2012 עשו בבלנדר
<Ddorda> ‏יכול להיות
<trew1000> 2012 זה לא בלנדר
<trew1000> זה מנוע הפיסיקה של בלנדר
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: אתה בטוח?
<trew1000> הם לקחו ופיתחו אותו כמו שהם רצו
<trew1000> כן 100%
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: וואלה, עדייון מגניב
<trew1000> ישבתי לראות הרבה סרטונים ברשת על זה
<trew1000> נכון
<trew1000> נרקאה לי שהקוד חזר אגב
<Ddorda> ‏אפילו עוד יותר מגניב
<bararchy_> how to add hebrew to the keyboard ?
<Guest69182> system > preferences > keyboard
<Guest69182> barachy_   Add lan
<bararchy_> אחלה זה עבד תודה רבה :)
<Rodensky> יש פה מישהו שיכול בבקשה לעזור לי עם בעיה באובונטו?
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת אם זה בעית חומרה או תוכנה.
<avishai> דברי
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: כן?
<Rodensky> אני מנסה לצרוב דיסק. החלפתי כבר כמה תוכנות, ניסיתי תכנים שונים למקרה שיש שגיאות באחד הקבצים
<Rodensky> וכל פעם לקראת סוף הצריבה
<Rodensky> אני מקבלת שגיאה לפיה the disk could be ejected
<Rodensky> אני יכולה ללחוץ רק על cancel באותו דיאלוג
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: עם תכנה ספציפית?
<Rodensky> אז אני לוחצת על זה, מקבלת הודעה של success לגבי הצריכה
<Rodensky> *לגבי הצריבה
<Rodensky> אבל בפועל כשאני מכניסה בחזרה את הדיסק
<Rodensky> התכנים בלתי קריאים
<Rodensky> אפשר להיכנס לתיקיות, אבל המחשב לא מסוגל לקרוא את התכנים שנצרבו, יש בעיות בקבצים
<avishai> אהם, זה יכול להיות גם אובונטו וגם הצורב
<Rodensky> ניסיתי גם עם brasero וגם עם cd/dvd creator
<Rodensky> ניסיתי גם הסרה מלאה של כל החבילות דרך סינפטיק ואז התקנה מחדש
<Rodensky> ניסיתי גם עם עוד כמה תוכנות מהמאגר
<Rodensky> רק לפני שבוע צרבתי והכל היה בסדר
<Rodensky> איך אני יכולה לוודא שזו בעיית חומרה ולא תוכנה? (אין לי כרגע מחשב נוסף לנסות עליו)
<avishai> גם brasero וגם התוכנה השנייה עובדות עם אותו מנוע צריבה
<avishai> ככה שזה לא ישנה
<Rodensky> אוקיי אבל גם עם תוכנות אחרות זה לא עבד :|
<Rodensky> קיבלתי אותה הודעה
<Rodensky> הוא לא יכול לעשות eject לדיסק
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: זאת אותה התוכנה
<avishai> כולן עובדות עם wodim
<avishai> שזה המנוע של הצריבה
<Ddorda> ‏נסי עם k3b
<avishai> את יכולה להחליף עד מחר, זה לא ישנה
<Rodensky> כל התוכנות במאגר עובדות עם אותו מנוע?
<avishai> גן
<avishai> כן
<avishai> גם k3b
<Rodensky> טוב הכנסתי עכשיו עוד דיסק שניסיתי ועליו המחשב כן יכול לקרוא את התוכן
<avishai> את יכולה לנסות עם cdrdao
<Rodensky> אני מקווה שזה יהיה אפשרי גם במחשב אחר
<avishai> זה מנוע אחר
<Ddorda> ‏avishai: בדר"כ כשברסרו עשה לי בעיות נסיתי אתו והוא עשה את העבודה
<avishai> כן, הוא אכן יותר טוב
<avishai> אבל אם הבעיה בwodim זה לא יעזור
<avishai> אלא עם תצרבי בcdrdao או משהו כזה
<Rodensky> אני אנסה עכשיו לצרוב את הדיסק השני שאני צריכה. לא אכפת לי שתופיע שוב השגיאה, כל עוד התוכן יהיה תקין
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: נסי עם K3B
<Rodensky> קורה משהו מוזר
<Rodensky> הדיסק ההוא שאמרתי לכם שנצרב לכאורה בהצלחה ושאפשר לראות את התוכן שלו
<Rodensky> הוצאתי אותו
<Rodensky> אבל הוא ממשיך להופיע בתור mount
<Rodensky> והמחשב אפילו מאפשר לי לעיין בו
<Rodensky> ומתעלם מהעובדה שהכנסתי דיסק אחר
<avi1333_> :S למה שאני מנסה לצפות במסך מלא ביוטיוב התמונה קופאת?:S:S:S
<Rodensky> הייתי צריכה לעשות עכשיו unmount בעצמי כדי שהוא יראה שיש דיסק חדש ריק
<avi1333_> זה לפעמים קופא לי ולפעמים לא איזה מוזר:S
<guysoft42> ‎Ddorda,  מנסה
<guysoft42> ‏ניסיון
<guysoft42> ‏Ddorda, זה לא עובד..
<Ddorda> ‏עובד או לא?
<Ddorda> ‏guysoft42: ^
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: מה קורה?
<guysoft42> ‏אני לא בטוח
<guysoft42> ‏עובד?
<guysoft42> ‏אני אשלח לך צילום מסך
<serfus> Ddorda, אחלה, מה איתך?
<Ddorda> ‏guysoft42: תקרא מה ששלחתי לך ב־##linux-il
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: אתי :)
<guysoft42> ‎Ddorda, http://gnet.homelinux.com/pics/xchat_rtl.png
<bararchy_> סתם שאלה מישהו ניסה את רד-האט ?
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy_: בזמנו ניסיתי להתקין, אבל זה היה אי שם לפני אולי עשור
<Ddorda> ‎Red Hat 4
<Ddorda> ‏אני חושב
<bararchy_> ^^
<bararchy_> הרבה הרבה זמן :)
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Ddorda> ‏המון
<Ddorda> ‏ימסה :)
<Ddorda> ‏ימבה*
<bararchy_> עבדתי עם באק-טרק ואובנטו , אני מעדיף אובנטו יותר נוח יותר נגיש אפילו בשביל פן-טסטינג
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy_: למה אתה צריך בקטרק? סתם מערכת כבדה...
<New0> Ddorda היי מה קורה
<Ddorda> ‏היתרון שלה זה שהיא באה עם כל הכלים לאבטחת רשתות.. זה משהו להתקין על דוק, לא לשימוש יומיומי
<bararchy_> כי אני מתעסק באתיקל האקינג ועושה אבטחה לרשת של חברת אי-טאצ'וואר
<Ddorda> ‏New0: הכל פנאן
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy_: אה.. מגניב
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<New0> אתה מדברים על BACKTRACK ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אכן
<New0> אחלה מערכת
<bararchy_> לא ממש
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מה אחלה בה?
<New0> פרצתי איתו את הרשת שלי ב 5 דקות
<New0> WEP
<bararchy_> אני מעדיף אפילו בשביל אבטחה את אובנטו ולהתקין אליה את הכלים
<Ddorda> ‏אני דווקא לא מת על הגרסה האחרונה שלו.. היא כבדה מדי
<New0> ברצי צודק
<bararchy_> העניין זה שאני שונא KDE
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy_: +1
<bararchy_> גנום יותר שווה :)
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy_: FluxBox הכי שווה
<New0> כל העניין בבק טרק זה שלא רק שיש לו כלים אלא גם פאצים לדרייברים
<New0> דור אגב עוד לא סידרתי את האובונטו שלי
<New0> כי האמת שאני קצת מפחד ליגוע בהגדרות האלו
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מה הבעיה?
<New0> מה שכן הייתי עושה זה להתקין את האובונטו מחדש
<avi1333_> כן fluxbox הכי טוב
<bararchy_> מהזה פלוקסבוקס?
<New0> צריך להיכנס לריכאוורי
<New0> ואני לא ממש לא יודע איך
<avi1333_> שולחן עבודה קל מאוד שהכל בו עובד עם קיצורי דרך
<avi1333_> *קיצורי מקשים
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אני מבין שהצלחתי למשוך אותך לדת שלי
<Ddorda> ‏מוהאהאא
<avi1333_> חחחח כן:D
<Ddorda> ‏New0: רקוורי מוד? למה?
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy_: סביבת עבודה מינימלית בטרוף
<New0> כן
<Ddorda> ‏bararchy_: ומהירה בהתאם
<avi1333_> מאוד מהירה
<New0> דור אתה זוכר על הכרטיס מסך ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן
<New0> הדרייבר
<Ddorda> ‏לא צריך בשביל זה רקוורי מוד
<New0> אז אני חושב שכבר עדיך להתקין מחדש הכל
<avi1333_> New0 יש מצב אתה יושב איתי היום על הBT?
<New0> אבי אולי
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<New0> אבי כי צריך קצת הדרכה קטנה בזה
<New0> עד שהצלחתילעשות משהו לקח לי כמה ימים לחפור על זה
<avi1333_> כן סבבה אחי מתי שיהיה לך זמן לא לחוץ:D
<New0> בכיף אני אשמח
<avi1333_> נשמע קצת מסובך...:S
<New0> אבי אגב אתה עזרתה לי הרבה עם הווידאו אז אני גם חייב לך :) :D
<bararchy_> כנס לאתר של אופנסיב סאקיוריטי ותלמד על מטה ספלויט אנלישט אחלה מדריך מאוד מסודר
<New0> מאוד מסובך
<New0> אבל לא תמיד
<avi1333_> חחחח בכיף אחי אבל אתה לא חייב לי כלום:D
<New0> בא נגיד ככה שאחד פה עוזר לשני
<avi1333_> כן:D זה המטרה בקהילה הזאות:)
<New0> מתי שהיה לך את הזמן עזרת לי אז גם אני אותו דבר
<New0> נכון מאוד
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<avi1333_> ד"א ניסית לקודד 1080P nמעניין אותי עד כמה אפשר להוריד אותו:D
<New0> בכיף אני טיים
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כשאתה מעלה את המחשב ומגיע לחלק של גראב
<Ddorda> ‏תלחת על האות e
<New0> דור כן ו....
<New0> אוקי עכשיו אני לא יכול לעשות את זה כי אני על הנייד
<New0> דור ואח שלי הגיע מהצבא והוא על המחשב ההוא שישבתי עליו
<Ddorda> ‎ואז תמחק את quiet splash ותכתוב במקום: xforcevesa
<avi1333_> עשיתי עדכונים לאובנטו אז אני מפעיל את המחשב מחדש BRB
<New0> Ddorda איכפת לך לחזור על מה שאמרת עכשיו עוד כמה דקות ? או שעה שעתיים ?
<Ddorda> ‏ואז תמחק את quiet splash ותכתוב במקום: xforcevesa
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן
<New0> אבי בהצלחה
<Ddorda> ‏אין בעיה
<New0> דור בכיף תודה :)
<New0> תגידו שאני עושה פורמט ל FAT32 אני יכול לשעות מהיר נכון ?
<New0> על הדוק
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUY_wvpBtHY&t=0m38s שמתי את זה בעלייה של האובונטו שלי וזה פשוט מהמם! :D
<New0> Ddorda
<New0> תגידו שאני עושה פורמט ל FAT32 אני יכול לשעות מהיר נכון ? על הדוק
<avi1333_> כן
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333_> סתם מעניין לדעת אפשר לפרמט dok ל ext4?
<avi1333_> או לnfts?
<New0> ואגב שאני משתמש עם כלי כמו UNETBOOTIIN
<New0> אני חייב לפרמט את הדוק לפני או שזה לא חובה
<avi1333_> לא מכיר את הכלי הזה אחי:S
<New0> ל NTFS ברור
<avi1333_> זה הכלי ליצירת dok של ubuntu?
<New0> אבל הוא חייב להיות 4 גיגה
<avi1333_> כן יש לי dok של 16gb
<New0> גם אובונטו וגם ווינ
<New0> דוס
<avi1333_> אה אני לא מכיר את הכלי הזה אחי:S
<avi1333_> השתמשתי בכלי שייש פה באובנטו ליצירת dok של אובנטו זה עבד אבל המערכת מהדיסקאון קי רצה ממש לאט
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333_> אולי ביגלל שמתי את זה על dok של 2gb
<New0> אבי אני לא יודע אם זה מחייב
<New0> שאני העתקתי את זה על דוק
<Ddorda> ‏לשעות מהיר?
<New0> תוך 3 וחצי דקות התקנתי את אובונטו
<New0> מהיר זה תלוי במהירות הקריאה של הדוק
<avi1333_> אה יפה:D
<New0> לא מחייב על הגודל שלו
<avi1333_> אני הרצתי לייב דרך הדוק וזה עבד ממש לאט
<New0> אבי , דור יכול להיות העד שלי
<Ddorda> ‏אמת ויציב
<New0> אז אולי יש לך דוק ממש איטי
<avi1333_> :D
<New0> גם שלי איתי
<New0> :)
<Ddorda> ‏אמנם אחרי 3 ניסיונות, אבל היה שווה את זה
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‎Shualdon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaSg2rRj4HQ
<Ddorda> ‏ומה עם זה?
<New0> חחחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏שמעתי שיישמו את זה, אבל לא הצלחתי להתקין
<New0> מטעויות לומדים בייבי
<avi1333_> אני ינסה לשים על הדוק שלה16 הוא הרבה יותר מהיר
<New0> ההללל יייאאאה
<avi1333_> אני גם יפרמט אותו לnfts
<New0> לא NTSF
<New0> אבי רק FAT32
<Shualdon> הבאסה שהמחשב עולה מהר אז אין הרבה זמן להנות מזה
<avi1333_> אה...:S
<New0> אבי ועוד הפעם זה תלוי במהירות של הדוק
<New0> שועל להנות מממה ?
<avi1333_> אהבתי את הבוט היפה הזה:D
<Shualdon> מהפליימות'
<avi1333_> לי כרגע יש בוט של זובנטו ואני לא יודע איך להפטר ממנו
<Shualdon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwPsgKNhw-4
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Fedora 10 Plymouth solar startup nearly final 3
<Ddorda> ‎Shualdon: gitorious.org/oskude/space-s unrise/commits/ubuntu
<Shualdon> זה של פדורה
<avi1333_> נישאר לי מההתקנה שאז עשיתי ומחקתי
<Shualdon> אבל אותו דבר יש לי של אובונטו
<New0> אבי הידעת שיש דוק מסויים שתוכנון במיוחד לעבוד במהירויות גבוהות ?
<avi1333_> כן שמעתי על זה אבל הם יקרים:S
<New0> שועל אין לי מושג מה הכוונה
<Shualdon> Ddorda: יש כלי לפליימות'
<New0> לא מכיר
<Shualdon> זה מה המציג לך בבוט
<New0> אה אבי אוקי
<Shualdon> כשאובונטו עולה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: הידעת שיש מערכת קבצים שמתאימה מאוד לדוק?
<New0> פליימות מה זה ?
<Shualdon> ברירת המחדל זה הנקודות שזזות
<New0> דור לא ידעתי
<New0> איך קוראים לה?
<Ddorda> ‏שכותבת לדוק אחת לכמה זמן - וככה מאריכה לך את החיים שלו כשאתה משתמש בו כמערכת הפעלה
<Ddorda> ‏לא יודע
<Ddorda> ‏אבישי יודע
<avi1333_> כן ולי עכשיו יש סתם מסך סטטי של זובנטו איך אנימשנה את זה??????
<Ddorda> ‏הוא סיפר לי עליה :)
<New0> דור אה אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: בשביל זה תאלץ לזעוק לשמיים שלוש פעמים "יימח שמך זובונטו!"
<avi1333_> וזה לא גורם לבוט להיות איטי יותר?
<New0> דור ווואאלה אולי אני יברר על זה באמת
<avi1333_> כבר זעקתי
<New0> אבל לא נראה לי שצריך את זה
<avi1333_> אחרי המחיקה הוא השאיר לי סימנים:S:S:S:S
<Shualdon> Ddorda: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/plymouth-manager-lets-you-change-boot-theme-resolution-in-ubuntu/
<New0> כי גם ככה אתה כל הזמן עובד איתה
<H3r0> <H3r0> מישהו יודע איך עורכים תמונה בלינוקס?
<H3r0> <H3r0> כמו Paint שיש לוינדוס
<Ddorda> ‎H3r0: gimp?
<avi1333_> תודה רבה על הלינק:)
<avi1333_> וד"א את המסך כניסה עצמו אפשר גם לשנות?
<New0> פאאק אני משתגע
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: זה לינוקס, הכל אפשרי
<avi1333_> וזה לא מעט את עליית המחשב כל הדברים האלה?
<avi1333_> חחחחחח צודק:D
<Ddorda> ‏זזתי לאכול. נדבר :)
<avi1333_> שאלה דבילית שאלתי:):):))
<New0> Ddorda בתיאבון ף)
<New0> :)
<avi1333_> אני לא רגיל עדיין שהכול ניתן לשינוי
<avi1333_> בתאבון דור:)
<H3r0> גם אני צריך לאכול
<New0> יש לי פה איזה דיסק של ISO שאני לא מצליח להטעין אותו על הדוק כמו שצריך
<avi1333_> Shualdon זה לא מאט המחשב הבוט הגראפי הזה?
<New0> הירו בתיאבון גם לך
<Shualdon> לא יודע
<Shualdon> לא נראה לי
<avi1333_> ואני יכול להחזיר בחזרה לזה של אובנטו אני חייב להפתר מהזזובנטו:S
<avi1333_> ?
<Shualdon> כן
<avi1333_> אה אני רואה שייש שם באפשרויות:) טוב אני יתקין את זה
<Shualdon> יצאה גירסא חדשה אתמול
<avi1333_> מאיפה אני מוריד?
<Shualdon> https://launchpad.net/plymouth-manager
<Shualdon> בצד ימין
<H3r0> Ddorda - קשה לי להתשתלט עליו
<avi1333_> תודה רבה:)
<avi1333_> טוב חברים אני צריך לזוז שיהיה אחלה של סופ"ש
<New0> אבי ביי תהנה :)
<avi1333_> תודה רבה,אחרי שנים של הייתי בקולנוע אני הולך לראות הארי פוטר 7:D
<Shualdon> אני הולך ביום ראשון
<New0> אני אפילו לא ראיתי הארי פוטר 1
<avi1333_> אה חחח סבבה:)
<avi1333_> Shualdon  תהנה אחיא מור להיות סרט טוב:D
<Shualdon> אני יודע
<Shualdon> נראה שסוף סוף הם הולכים להיות יותר קרובים לספר
<avi1333_> כן:)
<bararchy_> גם אני הולך לראות הארי פוטר :):)
<shimi810> ‏הורדתי את הסרטון הקצר big buck bunny, נראה כמו הורדה של כמה שעות, סך הכל 210 מגה בייט. מישהו מחבל במהירות, ללא ספק...
<shimi810> ‏אני על חבילה 10 מגה ביט
<trew1000> shimi810: יש לך ניתוקים?
<trew1000> זה בטכנולוגיה החדשה של בזק?
<shimi810> ‏אין ניתוקים. כן, NGN
<trew1000> מעניין
<trew1000> אתה מרכזניק?
<shimi810> ‏לא, קריות
<trew1000> אה אוקי
<H3r0> יש בעיות באינטרנט לכל מי שבצפון ככה הבנתי
<H3r0> אגב יש לי אחלה מאמר על הנושא
<H3r0> באמת מאמר משובח
<moshe> Ddorda, למה אתה מתכוון במיקום הפרטים לשיחה הקרובה? יש אג'נדה במקום הרגיל
<New0> moshe מה נשמע?
<moshe> אחלה, מה איתך?
<New0> סבבה
<New0> השגתי דיסק של 1.5 טרה
<moshe> עבור מה?
<New0> עכשיו אני מוריד מלא סדרות וגם אני חושב להוריד סרטים
<shimi810> ‏moshe: העברתי את הוויקי הישן לוויקי שבאתר החדש
<New0> shimi810 יפה אחלה התקדמות :)
<New0> משה השאלה אם יש איזה משהו שאתה ממליץ לי להוריד?
<moshe> shimi810, אתה מדבר על הוויקי של הפורום?
<moshe> New0, מה הטעם שלך?
<New0> אני מתכוון דברים שאתה היית רוצה אח"כ
<New0> בגלל שפעם קודמת אני לא יכולתי
<shimi810> ‎כאן אני מתכוון: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki
<New0> להחליף איתך סרטים וסדרות
<shimi810> ‏moshe: ^ New0: חכה, העברתי הכל ביום אחד :) בגלל זה משה לא יודע בכלל...
<moshe> בכל מקרה כל הכבוד:)
<moshe> איך עושים את זה? או שאין לי הרשאות לזה?
<New0> shimi810 גם אני לא ידעתי מזה
<shimi810> ‏צריך להירשם לאתר, לדעתי יש לך כבר משתמש שם
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: תראה למעלה איזה באג בכיווניות... ניסיתי להגיב לשניהם באותה הודעה.
<moshe> shimi810, עם איזה תוכנה אתה? אצלי אני לא חושב שיש בעיה כזו
<shimi810> ‏xchat עם תוסף RTL של דור.
<moshe> וזה אמור לפתור את הבעיות RTL בתכנה? איך אני מוריד?
<moshe> ובאיזה שפה זה כתוב? אולי אוכל לעזור בבאגים:)
<shimi810> ‏שאל את דור, הוא כתב שהוא יעלה את הקוד. אין לי מושג אם העלה או לאן
<moshe> אתה יודע באיזו שפה הוא?
<shimi810> ‏לא... אבל חכה, בטח כתוב שם
<shimi810> ‏פייתון
<moshe> טוב, אני עדיין לא יודע פייתון אבל אנסה להסתכל על הקוד, מקסימום אלמד קצת פייתון מזה:)
<trew1000> avi1333: פנוי?
<Ddorda> ‏חזרתי חבר'ה
<trew1000> בקיצור ראית את הכוס העשיתי ואמרתי לך שתצחק אם תראה איך עשיתי אותה?
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: אתה צריך לעקוב אחרי הבלוג שלי
<trew1000> מצאתי מדריך שמסביר בדיוק את זה
<trew1000> הכל נכון חוץ מהידית
<trew1000> http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro/Modelling_a_Mug_using_Spinning_and_Extrusion
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: משתדל...
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: :P
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: זה נראה מה זה מסובך :X
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: הקוד כבר משוחרר
<Ddorda> ‏וזה בפייתון
<trew1000> Ddorda:  לא מסובך זה רק לצייר חצי כוס מהצד ואז לסובב את זה 360 מעלות
<trew1000> אז הוא יוצר כוס שלמה
<shimi810> ‏Ddorda: שמת לב לבאג מקודם? זה קצת למעלה. אי אפשר לכתוב לשניים בו זמנית, יוצא באלגן
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: שמתי לב עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏הבעיה היא בכתיבת תוכן באנגלית ואז בעברית
<Ddorda> ‏וזו בעיה כבר לא ב־RTL אלא BiDi
<Ddorda> ‏שזה משחק אחר לגמרי
<Ddorda> ‏ומסוך לא פחות
<Ddorda> ‏מסובך הרבה יותר
<moshe> Ddorda, מה הבעיה לגבי הנושאים לשיחה הבאה?
<Ddorda> ‏moshe: יש בעיה?
<Ddorda> ‏רק צריך לוודא שכולם יודעים שזה בוויקי החדש
<moshe> תמיד הפננו לוויקי העולמי, לא מזיק שיהיה את זה גם שם, לא?
<shimi810> ‏הוויקי העןלמי מבולגן, עדכנו את העיצוב שלו
<shimi810> ‏עכשיו הוא לא RTL
<moshe> הוא כן RTL, תסתכל בעמוד אג'נדה ותראה
<serfus> אצלי משום מה הוא עדיין לא מעודכן
<shimi810> ‏לך, ולמשתמשים שנשארו עם העיצוב הישן. תתנתק ותראה כמה זה גרוע, ככה יראו אותנו מבחוץ
<New0> Ddorda אני לא יודע אם הבעיה אצלי או במחשב
<moshe> מוזר, בכל מקרה אפשר להוסיף בוויקי העולמי לינק לוויקי שלנו
<New0> אבל לאחרונה מה שאני לא עושה לא מצליח
<New0> :(
<moshe> איך להתנתק?
<moshe> התנתקתי מהוויקי העולמי וזה לא השתנה
<New0> WIN עושה בעיות אובונטו עושה בעיות הכל בעייתי
<shimi810> ‏הם עשו שם בלאגן.. זה מבוסס בחירת משתמש
<shimi810> ‏כלומר, המשתמש בוחר את העיצוב
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מה הבעיה הפעם?
<moshe> מוזר, לאחר שהתנתקתי ראיתי את העיצוב החדש וכשחזרתי זה חזר לעיצוב הישן
<serfus> אני חושב שזה עדיין לא רשמי ומוכן לגמרי shimi810
<serfus> אם כן, היו מפרסמים ומידעים
<New0> Ddorda זה לא קשור לפה אבל היה לי עכשיו בעיה עם ווינ
<shimi810> ‏moshe: בדיוק לזה התכוונתי.
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אז זה באמת לא קשור לפה
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New0> :( :D
<New0> חחח
<New0> Ddorda אני יודע פשוט שפכתי משהו מהלב :)
<Ddorda> ‎New0: תרים צ'אנל ##windows-il
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<New0> כן אני יודע
<serfus> בלעכס לא
<serfus> לא צריך פה עוד ערוץ של ווינדוס P:
<New0> אבל במקרה שלי אין לי כח עכשיו להסתבך עם אנגלית
<New0> serfus ממש מצחיק :)
<New0> ועוד דבר שאני לפחות כבר התנסיתי עם זה בעבר אז ככה שאני כנראה יימצא את הדרך
<New0> בכל מקרה אני יום אחד גם רוצה ללמוד ממש באופן מקיף על הבוטים
<New0> BOOT עם איזה קוד הם עובדים
<New0> של WIN וגם אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כנס רגע לערוץ שאמרתי
<Ddorda> ‏New0: את של Windows אתה לא יכול ללמוד
<New0> Ddorda אין צורך כרגע כי יכול להיות שאני כבר יסתדר, וגם כמו שאמרתי האנגלית שלי גרועה
<New0> דור למה אני לא יכול ללמוד ?
<Ddorda> ‎New0: ##windows-il = Windows Israel
<New0> ווואווו תודה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אל תשמח מהר מדי
<Ddorda> ‏תכנס...
<serfus> אם אני זוכר נכון, יש ערוץ תמיכה עברית בווינדוס ב quakenet
<Ddorda> ‏New0: יש לך 3 שיחות למיקרוסופט אם הווינדוז שלך חוקי
<New0> Ddorda אתה תותח חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> ‎New0: :D
<New0> דור הרגת אוקי עכשיו חחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> איך לעזאזל עשית את זה חחחח ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: זה היה חדר ריק אז קבעתי לו טופיק משלי :)
<New0> חברה כנסו ל ##windows-il
<New0> חובה
<New0> חחחחחחחח
<New0> Ddorda אתה טוב תותח
<Ddorda> ‏New0: בקיצור, אם יש לך בעיות בלינוקס תשאל
<Ddorda> ‏בדר"כ עוזרים למי ששואל
<New0> כן אני יודע תודה :)
<New0> וואווו עד עכשיו אני נקרע מצחוק דור אתה תותח חחח
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Ddorda> ‏yuvilio: היי
<New0> Ddorda וואוולה באמת שימי צודק ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן
<New0> שרק עם הדיסק של הלייב סידי אפשר לתקן ? אז איך באמת ?
<trew1000> למישהו יש מושג למה הוא לא מתקדם הלאה?
<New0> אני באמת ניסיתי את הלייב סידי אבל לא מצאתי את מה שחיפשתי
<trew1000> איזה פלאגין חסר לו?
<New0> ררררר
<yuvilio> Ddorda: היי . טוב לראות שהנייד מתפקד
<trew1000> http://www.fiatstilo.com.br/blackmotion/
<Hoborg> Title: Fiat Stilo BlackMotion
<New0> סוף סוף הצלחתי עם ה ווינ הדפוק הזה
<Ddorda> ‎yuvilio: :)
<New0> Ddorda מסתבר שהייתי צריך להריץ CMD עם הרשאות מנהל
<Ddorda> ‏New0: איפה ובשביל מה?
<New0> MS כאלה מטומטמים חבל על הזמן
<New0> אני הייתי צריך עכשיו לצרוב דיסק שמתקן שגיאות לווינ 7
<New0> אבל לא רציתי לבזבז דיסק
<New0> אז בשביל להתקין את הבוט של ווינ 7
<trew1000> Ddorda: יש לך מושג למה זה לא עובד?http://www.fiatstilo.com.br/blackmotion/
<New0> הייתי צריך לפתוח CMD ולכתוב
<New0> bootsect.exe /nt60 (drive letter)
<New0> אבל הגישה נדחתה
<New0> אם הייתי באובונטו לפחות הוא היה מבקש ממני סיסמה
<New0> אבל לא מייקרוסופט החליטו שאתה צריך להיכנס ל C:\windows\system32\
<New0> לפתוח CMD עם קליק ימני ו Run As Administrator
<New0> ועכשיו הצלחתי :)
<New0> פאק מייק רו סופט
<New0> לבנתתים אני שונא אותם הרבה בגלל שמתי שיש בעיות ב ווינ 7 זה באמת בעייתי אבל אין לי תחליף טוב
<New0> avi1333 אתה פה ?
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: מה לא עובד?
<trew1000> התלת מימד
<Ddorda> ‎:S
<trew1000> האתר עולה אבל הוא לא מעביר אותך לשלב הבא
<Ddorda> ‏לא יודע
<trew1000> אם זה היה אנגלית הייתי מבין
<trew1000> הבעיה שזה ספרדית אני חושב
<serfus> trew1000, try to google translate
<Ddorda> ‏trew1000: נכנסתי ועשיתי רענן
<Ddorda> ‏וזה עלה
<trew1000> זה לא HTML
<trew1000> מה עלה לך?
<trew1000> הדמיה של פיאט תלת מימדית?
<trew1000> או רק המסך כניסה
<Ddorda> ‏רק המסך כניסה
<trew1000> זה גם לי עולה
<shimi810> ‎trew1000: לא יפה, תזדהה מול תומר כהן... http://www.google.com/buzz/114512126032355379267/XytQEbiEUK4/tomer-%D7%98%D7%95%D7%91-%D7%9E%D7%A6%D7%97%D7%99%D7%A7-%D7%9E%D7%90%D7%93-%D7%9E%D7%99-%D7%96
<shimi810> ‏השם בדיאספורה בהחלט כללי מידי :)
<trew1000> רציתי לדבר איתו אבל אני לא רואה אותו פה
<trew1000> אין לי באזזז ורשתות אחרות
<trew1000> זה הרשת היחידה שפעילה אצלי
<New0> Ddorda תשמע עכשיו אני מתכונן להיכנס עם הלייב סידי על מחשב אחר
<New0> יש לך זמן עכשיו בשביל הבעיה שלי ?
<Ddorda> ‏נראה לי
<New0> אוקי
<New0> רק שניה אני רק יחבר את הדוק ויתקין עליו את הלייב סידי
<trew1000> Ddorda: שלחתי בקשה תאשר אם בא לך
<shimi810> ‏הוא בקושי נכנס לפה, הוא בשרת של מוזילה (irc.mozilla.org, חדר mozilla.il)
<shimi810> ‏trew1000: שלח גם לי בקשה :)
<trew1000> נראה לי שיש לי אותך כבר לא?
<trew1000> אתה עם סמל של ארנב?
<shimi810> ‏אה אופס... אני עם הארנב
<trew1000> שלום נעים להכיר
<nicoco> White rabbit!
<shimi810> ‏חולה על ארנבים, רק חבל שההורים לא מסכימים לגדל אחרי שהיו לנו כמה
<New0> תגידו בלינוקס אני יכול לכוון העתקה מסויימת על כמה MB לשניה ?
<New0> להגביל אותה ?
<New0> סתם מסקרן אותי עכשיו
<serfus> אני סרפוס גם שם, תוסיפו :)
<shimi810> ‎trew1000: אגב, תראה איזה גודל של ארנב זה, פרה: http://www.coolslice.com/uploaded_images/bunny-756768.jpg
<trew1000> אביב נכון?
<serfus> trew1000, כן
<trew1000> ואוו
<trew1000> איזה גודל
<trew1000> זה אמיתי או פוטושטות?
<shimi810> ‏נראה לי אמיתי, אבל לך תדע...
<serfus> ספק אם זה אמיתי, לא חושב שיש ארנב בכזה גודל
<nicoco> it's a radioactive rabbit
<nicoco> לא שמעתם?
<nicoco> היו כמה ארנבים ששתו ממקור עם פסולת גרעינית בארה"ב
<New0> תגידו אם אני רוצה לעשות בוט לדוק אני חייב לפרמט אותו לפני שאני משתמש בתוכנה כזאת
<New0> כמו UNETBOOTIN
<New0> ?
<serfus> בתוכנה שמגיע ברירת מחדל עם גנום לא צריך
<New0> אתה מתכוון ל GParter ?
<serfus> startup disk creator
<New0> בכל מקרה קיבלתי עכשיו את התשובה, כי השתמשתי עם התוכנה הזאת וזה לא עלה לי
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> שמתי לב שיש את זה על הדיסק של אובונטו
<New0> הלייב סידי
<New0> בתור USB-CREATOR.EXE
<shimi810> ‏serfus: הם לא פועלות אותו דבר, זה שמובנה באובונטו פועל רק לליב סידי. unetbootin פועל גם להפצות טקסטואליות.
<shimi810> ‏לא ברור לי למה...
<New0> לבנתיים מאוד אהבתי את UNETBOOTIN אבל הוא רק להשתמש על לינוקס
<New0> הכוונה רק להפצות של לינוקס
<New0> ויש לו גם התקנה לווינ
<serfus> shimi810, מה הכוונה? אי אפשר להתקין עם מה שיצרתי איתו?
<shimi810> ‏אי אפשר להעתיק בכלל לדוק. זה פועל רק להפצות גרפיות
<New0> אגב אני עכשיו שם לב ש usb-creator.exe בא רק ב 10.10
<New0> מעניין שה USB-CREATOR.EXE לא עובד לי על ווינדוס
<New0> Make Startup Disk
<New0> הוא לא נותן לי ללחוץ על הכפתור
<New0> לא יודע מה עשיתי אבל הוא פיתאום כן נותן לי להעתחיק
<New0> *להעתיק
<New0> וואוו 12 דקות נשאר לו
<New0> ררררר מייקרוסופט
<New0> דאמ מייקרוסופט כל הזמן איטיות,............
<New0> אבל מה שמעניין שתוכנות של לינוקס עובדים על לינוקס דווקא יפה מאוד ומהיר
<New0> לדוגמא התקנתי פעם OO על ווינדוס וזה עבד יפה מאוד אפילו יותר מהיר מהאופיס של MS
<New0> BRB
<serfus> shimi810, לא הבנתי. היום יצרתי דוק שאני הולך להתקין דרכו מחר לחבר, עבדתי לפי ההוראות באתר של אובונטו
<New0> חזרתי
<New0> serfus איך עשית את זה?
<shimi810> ‏אובונטו היא בסדר, היא גרפית (ואולי גם גרסת השרת תתפוס...), אבל הפצות טקטואליות לגמרי לא תצליח להכניס לדוק דרכה
<New0> ואגב תבדוק את זה קודם כל על המחשב שלך
<serfus> אהה הבנתי אותך
<serfus> לילה טוב
<New0> HaimN היי איך הלימודים ?
<HaimN> New0: בינתיים מסתדרים...
<New0> יפה
<HaimN> מה איתך?
<HaimN> אתה לומד כיום או עובד?
<New0> לא ולא
<New0> אני מובטל בטיטו חחח
<New0> Ddorda ייאלה אתה מוכן ?
<New1> Ddorda here?
<Ddorda> ‏New1: כן..
<trew1000> HaimN: יש לך חשבון דיאספורה?
<New1> אוו יופי עכשיו יש לי עברית
<HaimN> trew1000: אני כמעט ולא משתמש ברשת חברתית, כך שזה לא שינה לי הרבה, אבל הכרתי את הרשת הזו
<New1> Ddorda פה?
<trew1000> אה אוקי גם אני האמת עד עכשיו לא הייתי ברשת חברתית
<trew1000> זאת הראשונה
<trew1000> אני בודק אותה נראה אם נשאר
<New1> Ddorda אני עכשיו רוצה לסדר את המחשב שלי עם האובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏New1: שנייה אחת
<New1> אה אוקי
<Rodensky> שלום. הורדתי את הקובץ firefox-4.0b7.tar.bz2 מהאתר של מוזילה. איך אני מתקינה את זה?
<New0> Rodensky היי מה נשמע? ::)
<shimi810> ‏לא מתקינה. פורשת לתיקייה ומפעילה את הקובץ firefox שבתוכה. זה מה שאני אוהב בתוכנות מהסוג הזה
<Rodensky> לתוך איזו תיקייה?
<New0> כנראה שזה לא משנה
<New0> העיקר לתיקייה
<shimi810> ‏לא משנה, בשם התוכנה או שאת בוחרת, ורצוי בתיקיית הבית
<Rodensky> יש בקובץ הזה הרבה קבצים, איזה מהם אני מפעילה?
<New0> shimi810 יפה על התשובה אני בדיוק באתי לחפש על זה בגוגל :) :D
<shimi810> ‎firefox
<Rodensky> הוא פותח לי את זה כקובץ טקסט בgedit
<Rodensky> נראה תקין
<New0> יש לי שאלה: אם אני מתקין תוכנה דרך CLI המנהל עידכונים ימצא לי עידכונים בשבילו ?
<shimi810> ‏לא... תיצרי לפיירפוקס משגר משולחן העבודה ונווטי לקובץ הזה
<shimi810> ‏ואם את רוצה, אז יש בתיקייה גם אייקונים למשגר
<shimi810> ‏New0: כמובן
<ubuntu> היפ
<shimi810> ‏הופ
<ubuntu> למה אני לא רואה פה את המשתמשים ?
<ubuntu> מצד ימין
<shimi810> ‏באיזו תוכנה אתה?
<ubuntu> חחח
<ubuntu> אני פה עם XCHAT
<ubuntu> ואני לא רואה מצד ימין את היוזרים
<nicoco> נסה ללחוץ על אפים למיניהם
<Rodensky> shimi810, עשיתי מה שאמרת וזה פותח לי את הדפדפן שכבר מותקן ולא את 4
<nicoco> אחד מהם יעבוד
<Rodensky> אני חייבת להסיר את 3 לצורך העניין?
<ubuntu> מה זה אפים?
<nicoco> F1 F2 F3 קאבץ
<nicoco> etc.*
<nicoco> ואם זה לא עובד
<shimi810> ‏Rodensky: לא, זה מוזר... חכי אולי נראה אם זה יעזור:
<nicoco> אז Settings > Preference
<Rodensky> ubuntu, אם אתה עם אקסצ'ט אז פשוט תגרור את הגבול של הרשימה
<Rodensky> קורה לפעמים שהגבול זז ואז פתאום רשימת המשתמשים מכסה את כל שטח השיחה או לחילופין "נעלמת"
<nicoco> וחפש שם את ההגדרה המתאימה
<nicoco> ואם זה לא עובד
<nicoco> אז תעשה מה שהיא אומרת
<nicoco> XD
<shimi810> ‏Rodensky: עשי רווח אחרי הנתיב (אחרי firefox), והוסיפי את זה: -profilemanager
<shimi810> ‏Rodensky: זה יפתח לך את מנהל הפרופילים, שם תיצרי פרופיל חדש לגרסה הזאת
<Rodensky> הוא פתח לי דיאלוג לייבוא הפרופיל, זה מה שאני עושה
<ubuntu> אין לי פה הגדרות
<ubuntu> התקנתי את זה דרך המסוף
<shimi810> ‏Rodensky: ייבוא? זה ליצירת פרופיל, אין שם ייבוא.
<ubuntu> sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<Rodensky> שימי, היה פרופיל default
<Rodensky> יכולתי לבחור בין יצירת חדש לבין שימוש בו
<nicoco> ubuntu - בטח שיש כאן
<nicoco> זאת התוכנה
<shimi810> ‏נכון, את יכולה לבחור בין ליצור חדש או להשתמש בו
<nicoco> לא המסוף
<shimi810> ‏ubuntu: תתקין את xchat הרגיל, לא עם gnome
<ubuntu> אוקי
<ubuntu> איך ?
<shimi810> ‎ubuntu: כלומר, sudo apt-get install xchat
<ubuntu> אה דרך מרכז התוכנה
<ubuntu> זהו הוא לא נתן לי
<shimi810> ‏כי צריך להסיר את זה שאתה משתמש בו עכשיו
<nicoco> מרכז התוכנות ואפט-גט מגיעים לאותה תוצאה בסופו של דבר
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/L0BVQXJs
<ubuntu> אה ניקוקו הבנתי
<ubuntu> זהו הלינק למה שלא הצלחתי להתקין
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/L0BVQXJs
<Rodensky> shimi810, תודה :)
<shimi810> ‏Rodensky: בבקשה. ואם את משתמש בפרופיל ברירת המחדל (אותו אחד), אז את יכולה להסיר את פרופיל מנג'ר מסוף הפקודה
<shimi810> ‏*משתמשת
<nicoco> sudo apt-get remove xchat
<ubuntu> אוי
<ubuntu> אוקי
<ubuntu> *
<H3r0> אני מציע לא להסיר את xchat
<nicoco> oh
<nicoco> so don't
<nicoco> ubuntu ^
<ubuntu> אז מה לשעות ?
<ubuntu> *לעשות
<nicoco> איזה מין אקסצ'אט זה?
<ubuntu> נתתי לך את הלוג לא ?
<nicoco> גנום אקסצ'אט או אקסצ'אט רגיל?
<ubuntu> גנום
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/L0BVQXJs
<ubuntu> תסתכל פה
<ubuntu> זה לא הרגיל
<shimi810> ‏לא הבנתם, צריך להסיר את xchat-gnome, ואז להתקין את הרגיל. הבעיה שאובונטו לא מוצא לו את החבילה בכלל
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> זה משונה
<ubuntu> אוקי אני מסיר
<H3r0> sudo synaptic
<H3r0> אחלה פתרון לדעתי
<nicoco> תכלס
<nicoco> חבל שהוא לא כאן כדי לשמוע אותו
<shimi810> ‏כן, וההמשך שרציתי להציע הוא לרענן את המאגרים. ברח...
<New0> שימי אני לא ברחתי
<New0> חח
<New0> אז איך אני עושה את זה?
<New0> מרענין את המאגריםם?
<shimi810> ‏לא, דיברתי אל ubuntu שברח...
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> New0 - זה לא קשור אליך
<nicoco> XD
<New0> שימי הבנתי ואמרתי שזה אני
<New0> :)
<New0> זה כן קשור אליי
<New0> אני התחברתי עם הגנום הזה
<nicoco> ubuntu = New0 ?
<New0> כן
<nicoco> garbovan
<New0> מה זה ?
<nicoco> או בעברית גרבובן
<New0> מה הכוונה?
<nicoco> סלנג אינטרנטי מסויים למדי
<nicoco> אי אפשר באמת להסביר
<New0> בקיצור איך אני מרענן?
<Rodensky> בובת גרב או בובת קש
<shimi810> ‏New0: בכל אופן מומלץ לרענן את המאגרים, אז זה בסדר :)
<Rodensky> אדם שנכנס בכינויים שונים לאותו צ'ט
<New0> אוקי
<nicoco> sudo apt-get update
<New0> אה זה ממש לא מה שהתכוונתי
<nicoco> Rodensky - צודקת
<New0> פעם הבאה אני יודיע שזה אני
<nicoco> כן
<New0> אני מתנצל
<H3r0> אודיע*
<nicoco> או שתכנס בכינוי New0-ubuntu או משהו
<New0> בכרך כלל אתם מכירים אותי בתור ניו+ משהו
<New0> אה וואלה זה רעיון נחמד
<New0> אבל במקרה שלי לא ידעתי איך להשתמש עם התוכנה אז אני הייתי אמור להודיע אוקי
<New0> sudo apt-get update מגניבה מאוד
<New0> ווואוו
<New0> יפה
<nicoco> XDDD
<nicoco> איזו התלהבות מרענון של המאגרים
<nicoco> לול
<New0> עוד הפעם אותה שגיאה
<New0> חחחחח
<New0> תשמע אני משתמש עם MS יותר מידיי
<shimi810> ‏בכל אופן, כנס לסינפטיק וחפש את xchat, ספר אם אתה מוצא את החבילה
<New0> שיש דברים שפשוט מדהימים אותי
<New0> אוקי
<nicoco> sudo synaptic
<Rodensky> שוב דיבורים על חלונות?
<nicoco> או דרך הממשק הגאפי
<nicoco> אנערף
<H3r0> shimi810 - אתה יודע מה מוזר?
<Rodensky> *palmface*
<H3r0> sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<H3r0> מניב לי תוצאה שונה מ
<nicoco> Rodensky - ממתי יש סינאפטיק בווינדוס?
<H3r0> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<New0> Rodensky אני חולה עלייך @@@!!!!!!!:) :D
<H3r0> ואני שואל מדוע
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, תקרא משפט של New0
<Rodensky> הבנאדם לא מסוגל להפסיק לדבר על חלונות
<nicoco> אה
<H3r0> Rodensky - תזהרי עם זה
<nicoco> טוב נו
<New0> חח
<nicoco> משתמש כבד
<Rodensky> וכל ניסיון לשיחה שקשורה לאובונטו או ללינוקס, תמיד תוביל איתו לדיבור על חלונות
<New0> משתמש כבד עם מה ?
<nicoco> ייקח לו קצת זמן להגמל
<nicoco> בחלונות
<nicoco> אלא מה?
<shimi810> ‏H3r0: אולי כי אובונטו עושים מה שמתחשק להם?..
<New0> nicoco הידידדדדדד
<H3r0> יש מצב כי זה אובונטו :/
<H3r0> nicoco - לא מסכים עם הרמיזה שבין השורות שלך
<H3r0> אי אפשר לא להשתמש בוינדוס
<nicoco> תלוי מה הצרכים שלך
<nicoco> יש אנשים שאובונטו בהחלט מספיקה להם
<H3r0> ברור
<Rodensky> אוי ויי
<Rodensky> שוב שיחות על זה
<H3r0> הקטע הוא קצת שונה
<H3r0> אבל זה לא מעניין
<Rodensky> רבאק, זה ערוץ תמיכה לאובונטו, כמה אפשר לטחון מים בעניין לינוקס מול ווינדוס?
<H3r0> מה שיותר מעניין זה מה שהקוד הפתוח מפתח
<H3r0> כמו
<H3r0> wine
<H3r0> כמו
<Rodensky> כל פעם שאני נכנסת לפה, מדברים רק על חלונות
<H3r0> lightspark
<H3r0> שזה מגניב
<H3r0> !!
<nicoco> אין כאן שום קרב
<shimi810> ‏אויש... אסור לדבר מהר! :)
<nicoco> בזה ניצחון אוטומטי ללינוקס
<nicoco> זה*
<nicoco> הובורג רשע
<nicoco> משתיק אנשים
<nicoco> אם הייתה לי הרשאה הייתי משחרר אותך מההשתקה
<nicoco> אבל אין לי
<New0> shimi810  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  זה מה שאני צריך לעשות עכשיו אחרי sudo apttitddue full-upgread?
<nicoco> New0 - לא
<nicoco> אה
<New0> אז?
<nicoco> דיברת על משהו אחר
<nicoco> לא משנה
<New0> אוקי
<shimi810> ‏ואיפה האנשים שמאחורי הניהול? אין לי מושג. אולי אציע את עצמי שוב, אבל אני לא בטוח אם אני רוצה
<New0> עכשיו זה מעדכן לי את aptitdud
<nicoco> משדרג
<nicoco> אם עשית פקודה של שדרוג
<nicoco> אז זה משדרג
<nicoco> :)
<New0> כן אני יודע זה באמצע
<New0> השאלה אם אח"כ צריך sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nicoco> לא היית באמת צריך לעשות את זה
<nicoco> אבל ניחא
<shimi810> ‏אולי המערכת הייתה צריכה שדוג חלקי, זה קורה לפעמים
<New0> את מה ?
<nicoco> את השדרוג
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> האם שכחתי לציין שזה לייב סידי של 10.04
<New0> ?
<nicoco> לא קריטי
<New0> ככה שיש לו עוד מלא זמן
<New0> Ddorda ?
<Rodensky> שאני אבין - אתה מנסה להתקין תוכנות ולשדרג מערכת שאתה מריץ בכלל מדיסק?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ?
<New0> חחחח לא מדיסק אלא מדוק
<New0> Ddorda יש לך זמן עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אני מוכן לנסות לעזור אם זו השאלה
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<New0> Rodensky אבל כן
<New0> דור כן תודה אני אשמח
<Rodensky> הזוי הזוי הזוי
<New1> אוקי דור אני פה עכשיו
<New0> אני מכבבה את המחשב הזה ועושה ריסטרט
<H3r0> חזרתי (:
 * H3r0 wants to kill uBOTu-fr 
<New1> חחח
<New1> דור אוקי עכשיו E ?
<Ddorda> ‏או זה או באמת להכנס ב־recovery mode
<New1> מה אתה ממליץ ?
<nicoco> אע?! :SSS
<New1> שיטה קלה יותר
<nicoco> עכשיו הכל מובן
<New1> מה מובן ניקוקו ?
<nicoco> למה אתה לא מצליח
<nicoco> בכל מני דברים
<New1> לא מצליח מה ?
<New1> ניקוקו למה אתה מתכוון ?
<nicoco> למה לך לעדכן ולהתקין דברים במערכת שאתה מריץ מדוק? :S
<nicoco> זה חסר תועלת
<New1> כן ולא
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco: knv jxr ,ugk,?
<Ddorda> ‏למה חסר תועלת?
<Rodensky> כי זה לייב סידי, השינויים לא בהכרח נשמרים
<nicoco> כי הוא מריץ אותה מדוק
<nicoco> בדיוק
<New1> כן כי עכשיו אני צריך תוכנה שתגיד לי מתי שולחים לי הודעה בבלון
<Rodensky> כל הרעיון של לייב סידי זה שלא נעשים שינויים במחשב או במערכת
<New1> ולא כי אני לא ממש חייב את זה
<New1> זה רק נוחות
<New1> אוקי דור מה עכשיו ?
<nicoco> כל העבודה שהוא עושה תלך פייפן ברגע שהוא יכבה את המחשב
<Rodensky> כל העדכונים האלה שהוא עושה עכשיו כשהוא מריץ את המערכת מלייב סידי, יימחקו באתחול
<Ddorda> ‏לא נכון
<nicoco> למה לא?
<New1> נכון לכן העידכון הזה לא באמת היה צריך
<New1> אבל לא ידעתי שזה ייקח מלא זמן
<Ddorda> ‏כי הוא עשה לייב דוק עם זיכרון מוקצה
<New1> מה זה זיכרון מוקצה?
<Ddorda> ‏כאילו, נתת עוד שטח לדוק
<New1> לא משנה בא נתרכז במשהו אחד עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏רגע, או שזה היה מישהו אחר? :S
<shimi810> ‏נדמה לי שהוא עשה את זה עם unetbootin
<New1> אני חושב מישהו אחר
<Ddorda> ‏New1: אוקיי, בעלייה לאן נכנסת?
<New1> נכון
<Ddorda> ‏New1: אה.. אז סתם בזבזת זמן
<New1> עוד לא ניכנסתי
<New1> אה אוקי
<New1> טוב לפחותך למדתי משהו ::)
<Ddorda> ‎תעשה safe mode
<New1> E או רכוברים?
<New1> אוקי
<Rodensky> הבנאדם הזה סתם מבזבז את זמנם של אחרים
<Ddorda> ‎recover
<Rodensky> בחיי
<New1> recovery ? נכן
<New1> אקוי
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<Rodensky> חודשים שהוא בצ'ט הזה ולא עושה דבר מלבד בזבוז זמנם של אחרים
<Ddorda> ‏ושם יש לך משהו על Low Graphics או משהו כזה
<New1> Rodensky תודה על הציניות :)
<Rodensky> פתיחות בעיות בחלונות, פתירת בעיות שלא קיימות באובונטו
<Rodensky> זה לא ציניות
<Rodensky> זה ברצינות.
<New1> בססב\
<New1> *סבבה
<Rodensky> *פתיחות=פתירת
<New1> עובדה שעכשיו התקנתי אובונטו וזה עשה לי בעיה
<New1> ע ו ב ד ה    ! ! ! ! ! !
<Rodensky> לא התקנת שום דבר, בסך הכל העלית אותו מדוק
<New1> אה אה
<Rodensky> ואתה מנסה לעדכן את המערכת שרצה אצלך מהדוק
<Rodensky> מהלייב סידי
<New1> תשאלי את דור הוא עד שלי
<Rodensky> דבר שלא ניתן לעשות כי כל הרעיון של לייב סידי זה שלא נעשים שינויים במערכת או במחשב
<New1> תוך 3 וחצי דקות ההתקנה הסתיימה
<Rodensky> אפשר להתקין את המערכת על הדוק לא כלייב סידי אלא בוט
<New1> אני יודע
<Rodensky> עם הקצאת מקום לשינויים
<Rodensky> אבל זה לא מה שעשית
<New1> לא מה שעשיתי עככשיו
<Rodensky> ואתה שולח את כולם למרדף שווא אחר פתירת בעיה שלא קיימת
<New1> תגידי את רוצה באמת את הלוג שלי ?
<Rodensky> הבעיה שלא קיימת זה איך מעדכנים מערכת ומתקינים חבילות על מערכת שמלכתחילה לא אמורה לתמוך בזה
<New1> לפני יומיים שלוש אני התקנתי אובונטו על הנייד
<Rodensky> אני לא צריכה את הלוג שלך, ראיתי את כל השיחה
<New1> התקנה שנייה שלי
<Rodensky> והאקסצ'ט פתוח אצלי כל הזמן גם כשאני לא ליד המחשב
<Rodensky> אתה מבזבז פה את הזמן של אנשים כל הזמן
<New1> סבבה
<H3r0> די לא לריב
<Rodensky> לך לצ'ט של ווינדוס וזהו
<Rodensky> מה הקטע שלך?
<New1> מה הקטע שלך ?
<nicoco> פייייי
<nicoco> אני לא הייתי מוותר
<H3r0> Rodensky - את בטוחה שאת לומדת רפואה?כי את קצת נשמעת לי יותר פה מאשר בלימודים וזה לא טוב
<New1> את יותר מידיי חסידה של של אובונטו
<nicoco> יאללה מכות
<New1> nicoco דיי להדליק
<New1> :)
<New1> חחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> H3ro, לך חפש מי ינענע אותך
<H3r0> חסידה?
<nicoco> אני סתם גורם לכם להבין איך אתם מתנהגים
<nicoco> הכל ברוח טובה
<New1> אני יודע :) יחיחחח
<H3r0> Rodensky - אני אומר לטובתך למה יש לדבר דיבור נגוע?
<New1> ברור
<nicoco> נכון רודן?
<New1> גם אני
<Rodensky> H3ro, אני לא צריכה אנשים כמוך "לטובתי"
<New1> חחחחח
<nicoco> Rodensky - תרגעי
<New1> טוב אנחנו באנו פהעם תרבות
<Rodensky> חלאס כבר, נמאס
<nicoco> cool down
<Ddorda> ‏טוב, חברים, לי יש דברים דחופים יותר לעשות, אחזור יותר מאוחר או שנדבר מחר
<Ddorda> ‏בכל מקרה לילה טוב
<nicoco> ביי דור
<nicoco> לילט
<New1> דור ?
<H3r0> Rodensky - הפסד שלך משפט אחרון זה שאני נותן לך כבוד לא אומר שאת יכולה לדבר בצורה כזו
<New1> Ddorda מה אני אמור לעשות אח"כ יש לך מושג?
<nicoco> H3r0 - די
<New1> או שאתה מעדיף לדבר בפרטי?
<Rodensky> H3ro, ההערה האחרונה שלך הייתה רחוקה מאוד מלתת כבוד
<nicoco> New1 - הוא כרגע אמר שהוא הולך
<nicoco> :\
<Rodensky> זה לתת כבוד בערך כמו לירוק על מישהו
<H3r0> nicoco
<New1> אוקי
<H3r0> די=die=תמות
<H3r0> תודה
<H3r0> תודה nicoco על האיחולים
<nicoco> די=תפסיק
<New1> כולא פאקים ווינדוס זה לא סוף העולם רודנסקי
<Rodensky> New1, הבעיה שלי זה לא עם ווינדוס אלא עם אנשים כמוך.
<New1> בכיף ואני שמח על זה
<nicoco> shimi810 - יש לך עדיין אופ?
<nicoco> אשמח אם תשים מצב +m לכמה דקות
<Rodensky> יפה שאתה שמח על זה, אז עוף כבר לצ'ט של ווינדוס ותפסיק לבזבז את זמנם של אנשים בניסיון פתירת בעיות שלא קיימות באובונטו ובדיבורים על ווינדוס
<New1> אם לא היה בעיות בעולם היינו בבעיה רצינית
<H3r0> nicoco - לדעתי זה לא יעזור להרגיע את הבלאגן אלא אם כן יהיה מישהו שירגיע את הרוחות
<New1> טוב אני הולך על השתק
<shimi810> ‏nicoco: לצערי לא...
<H3r0> New1 - תעשה כמוני מעכשיו שובר שתיקה
<New1> אוקי :)
<Rodensky> ואני עוד הרעה פה
<New1> או או
<nicoco> את לא
<nicoco> את סתם בהורמונים
<New1> טוב נראה לי אני מתקין אובונטו מחדש
<New1> זה לא הולך לי
<Rodensky> ניקוקו, כשבחור מתעצבן זה מוצדק, כשבחורה מתעצבנת זה "הורמונים", "מחזור" וכו'
<Rodensky> את השוביניזם הזה תשמור למי שמוכן לקבל אותו
<nicoco> :\
<nicoco> מה את רוצה
<nicoco> זה כבר פמיניזם
<nicoco> לכן יש את התירוץ הזה
<nicoco> לנו לא :O
<Rodensky> אל תיכנס איתי לזה
<New1> טוב אולי נשנה נושא
<Rodensky> New1, אתה צודק, בוא נשנה נושא, בוא נדבר לשם שינוי על ווינדוס?
<Rodensky> בחיי
<nicoco> סעמק
<nicoco> די
<Rodensky> לא פלא שאין בנות בלינוקס
<nicoco> מספיק
<New1> שאלה: אם אני עכשיו בלייב סידי
<New1> על הדוק
<nicoco> אז לא, כל השינויים שאתה עושה חסרי תועלת
<New1> אני יכול להכניס את הדיסק של 10.10 ולהעתיק אותו על אותו הדוק ?
<nicoco> למה לך?
<New1> תשכח מהשנויים
<nicoco> סתם כאב ראש
<New1> אוקי
<nicoco> תתקין ואז תעדכן דרך המנהל עדכונים אם אתה רוצה
<New1> אני פשוט יעלה את הדיסק לייב סידי ואז יכניס את הדוק
<New1> אני יודע אבל אני רוצה להתקין דרך הדוק
<New1> לא דרך הדיסק
<nicoco> אז תתקין רק דרך הדוק ולא דרך הדיסק :\
<New1> אוקי
<nicoco> או שתוריד אימג' של 10.10 ותכין ממנו דוק
<New1> אבל עכשיו אני העלתי את הדוק בתור הלייב סידי
<nicoco> שזאת גם אפשרות
<New1> ואני רוצה להכניס את הדיסק ולכתוב על אותו הדוק
<nicoco> אבל למה לך?
<New1> השאלה אם זה אפשרי ?
<New1> אוקי
<nicoco> הכל אפשרי, אבל למה לגרבץ עם הכף רגך?
<nicoco> רגל*
<New1> אני יכניס את הדיסק רגיל
<New1> יש לי דיסק מדור
<New1> הוא שלח לי
<H3r0> אכניס*
<New1> אוקי
<H3r0> nicoco - אהבתי את הדמוי
<nicoco> :P
<New0> וואוו בטח עכשיו ייקח לדיסק שנים לעלות
<New0> עם הדוק זה היה הרבה יותר מהיר
<NewOne> shimi810 פה ?
<shimi810> ‏כן
<New0> אני רוצה עכשיו לעשות דוק
<New0> אבל הפעם להשתמש עם זה כמו שצריך
<New0> הפעלתי את Make Startup Disk
<New0> מה מומלץ עכשיו ?
<New0> shimi810 ?
<shimi810> ‏מאיפה העלאת את המערכת?
<New0> מהדיסק הפעם
<New0> 10.10
<New0> שדור שלח לי
<New0> מקורי
<New0> וכמובן חיברתי את הדוק
<New0> shimi810
<shimi810> ‏אוקיי. מופיע לך בתיבה למעלה את הדיסק?
<New0> bfui
<New0> נכן
<New0> *נכון
<New0> shimi810 כן
<shimi810> ‏ולמטה הדוק אני מניח, מומלץ לפרמט אותו, יש לך שם כפתור בצד לזה
<shimi810> ‏שים לב רק שזה באמת הוא, שלא יופיעו לך דיסקים חיצוניים
<New0> Erase Disk
<shimi810> ‏אכן
<New0> כן ברור זה נהוא
<New0> *הוא
<New0> shimi810 אני כבר מעלה לך תמונה שלו
<shimi810> ‏אוקיי
<New> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/8664/screenshotq0.png
<New0> shimi810 הנה הלינק
<New0> shimi810 מה עכשיו ?
<New0> shimi810 אגב יש שם פעמיים SDA
<New0> adb and sdb1
<shimi810> ‏בחר את הראשון ותפרמט אותה, בלי תוספת המספר
<New0> shimi810 אוקי תדוה
<New0> *תודה
<shimi810> ‏אגב, זה אמור להסתיים בתוך כמה שניות
<New0> אוקי
<New> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2328/screenshot1yx.png
<New0> shimi810 זה רושם לי שגיאה
<New0> אולי אני צריך להוציא ולהכניס את הדוק?
<shimi810> ‏את ההוא בלי המספר, את הראשון
<New0> נכון
<New0> וזה נותן לי את השגיאה הזאת
<New0> מה שבתמונה
<New0> shimi810 ראית ?
<shimi810> ‏יש לך את gparted מותקן? תפרמט אותו משם וזהו
<New0> אוקי
<New0> shimi810 אני צריך לעשות לזה UNMOUNT?
<shimi810> ‏כן, תנסה אולי זה יעזור
<New0> shimi810 אוקי אני מפרמט את זה עכשיו על FAT32
<shimi810> ‏בסדר
<New0> וואוו 5 שניות מגניג
<shimi810> ‏אתה רוצה שהדברים יישמרו בתוכו?
<New0> shimi810 אוקי סיימתי מה עכשיו ?
<New0> אתה מתכוון למה שעשיתי פעם קודמת?
<New0> או מה שרציתי לשעות ?
<New0> *לעשות
<New0> לעלות את הלייב סידי והשינויים יישמרו?
<shimi810> ‏כן
<New0> shimi810 אם זה הכוונה אז כן בוודאי אני א
<New0> *אשמח
<New0> מה אני אמור לעשות ?
<H3r0> איזה מזל מעפן
<shimi810> ‏אתה יכול לשנות למטה את הגודל, בחר לך גודל
<New0> אני מבין שאני יכול רק עד 3 גיגה
<New0> shimi810 גיגה אחד מספיק או חצי גיגה ?
<New0> מה היית ממליץ ?
<shimi810> ‏אם לא תשמור על הדוק כלום מלבד המערכת, נצל את כל הגודל. אגב, כמה גודל הדוק?
<New0> shimi810 אוקי עשיתי על 700 מגה עכשיו ללחוץ על Make Startup Disk ?
<New0> 4 dhdv
<New0> גיגה*
<New0> בא נגיד ככה שהשארתי עכשיו 2 גיגה ל FAT32 נוסף אם אני רוצה
<New0> shimi810 זה בסדר או שאני קצת מגזים ?
<shimi810> ‏אז זה בסדר לדעתי
<New0> shimi810 אוקי אני עכשיו לוחץ ושיהיה לי בהצלחה :D
<shimi810> ‏אכן כן :)
<New0> shimi810 סתם בשביל הרעיון אני חושב אולי כדאי להחזיק כמה מפתחות כאלו
<New0> מפתחות =  דוק
<New0> ככה אפשר לומר ביי ביי לדיסקים :)
<shimi810> ‏כן. גם אני חשבתי על זה לפני כמה שעות...
<New0> חחח וואולה מגניב
<shimi810> ‏אין בעיות צריבה, אין בעיית זיהום. והדוק'ים כל כך קטנים היום (בגודל שלהם)
<New0> אגב מה שמעניין אותי זה אם אפשר לקנות דיסק חיצוני של י.ס.ב בלי חשמל של 500 גיגה
<H3r0> למה אתם מחפשים תחליף?
<New0> ולשים בו כמה מחיצות בשביל כמה מטרות
<New0> הירו תחליף לדיסקים
<New0> h3r0 ה"פ
<New0> shimi810 מה אתה אומר זה אפשרי?
<H3r0> ה"פ?
<H3r0> מה אתה רוצה להחליף דיסק אופטי?
<New0> לא
<New0> במקום כל הזמן לצרוב דיסקים של בוט
<shimi810> ‏נו זה דיסק אופטי :)
<H3r0> ומה זה ה"פ?
<shimi810> ‏הודעה פרטית
<H3r0> אה אני סטלן
<H3r0> אתה רוצה להחליף דיסק אופטי במה?
<New0> אני לא רוצה להחליף
<New0> פשוט במקום לצרוב דיסקים
<New0> יהיה יותר מהיר להשתמש עם דוק
<H3r0> דוק?dok?דיסק און קאי?
<New0> כן
<New0> D = ד O = ו K = ק
<H3r0> סטייל
<New0> :)
<H3r0> אגב אתה יודע אפשרי להריץ מערכת של לינוקס דרך usb עם מחיצה אפילו שמשתנה משהו מגניב
<New0> הירו את זה לא ידעתי
<H3r0> !g digitalwhisper bt in usb
<Hoborg> "October 06, 2010 - jetlib.sec" - http://sec.jetlib.com/2010/10/06/ | "Brew an applet is brew a good platform or not ? | The Developer&#39;s Cry" - http://www.devfrustrated.com/devBlog/brew-yourself-an-applet-part1/
<H3r0> !g digitalwhisper usb
<Hoborg> "Hebrew - Digital Whisper" - http://www.exploit-db.com/download_pdf/14520/ | "Amazon.com: Western Digital 200GB USB 2.0 External Hard Drive ..." - http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-200GB-External-WDXUL2000BB/dp/B00092CK9S
<H3r0> שיט לא מוצא כמו שצריך רגע
<New0> אוקי
<New0> BRB
<shimi810> ‏אגב, שאלת מקודם על דיסק חיצוני קטן בלי חשמל (וכן, זה אפשרי עם מחיצות).
<New0> shimi810 אגב זה סיים בהצלחה :D
<shimi810> ‏אז שמעתי שאם קורית איזו תקלה, אי אפשר לעשות כלום.. ושמעתי שעדיף לקנות את הדיסק הקשיח בנפרד ואת המעטפת גם בנפרד, ככה אפשר להציל את הנתונים אם קורה לו משהו
<New0> שימי לא הבנתי
<H3r0> איזה עייף אני יאללה
<shimi810> ‏אמרתי שעדיף לקנות דיסק קשיח קטן (2.5") ולקנות לו מעטפת חיצונית (זאת עם החיבורים)
<H3r0> New0 - http://www.digitalwhisper.co.il/files/Zines/0x03/DW3-6-BTUSB.pdf
<H3r0> תהנה
<H3r0> מסכים בהחלט
<shimi810> ‏האמינות של הקטנים האלה כנראה לא משהו...
<New0> איזה הקטנים עם בלי חשמל ?
<shimi810> ‏כן
<New0> למה דווקא אני מכיר מלא אנשים שיש להם כאלה וזה עובד להם מעולה
<New0> בלי תקלות עד עכשיו
<New0> הירו תודה על הלינק :)
<H3r0> תודה לבחור הזה
<H3r0> שכתב את הפוסט
<H3r0> פשוט בחור אגדי
<New0> באמת אני לא שמעתי עליו
<New0> אבל אם אתה אומר
<New> shimi810  ok i'm going to reboot now and install ubutnu :)
<shimi810> ‏בהצלחה
<New0> תודה
<New0> אווו שיט
<New0> בטעות כיביתי את המחשב הלא נכון
<New0> :P
<shimi810> ‏ככה זה שמתעסקים עם שני מחשבים, תמיד שוכחים ומכבים את זה שעובדים עליו, וזה מה שקרה לך אני מניח :P
<New0> לא
<New0> הפוך
<New0> אה בעצם כן
<New0> המחשב הזמני שאני עובד עליו
<New0> רק למשימה אחת בעצם - לצ'ט
<H3r0> :\
<H3r0> יאללה חברים חברות ידידים וידידות
<H3r0> אני עפתי לישון
<H3r0> תהנו לכם
<New0> H3r0 לילה טוב :)
<H3r0> תשתדלו לא לריב וללכת מכות ואם זה כן קורה צלמו לי את זה כדי שגם אני אוכל להנות
<nicoco> לילה טוב גיבור שלי
<nicoco> :}
<H3r0> :-$
<H3r0> אני מסמיק
<New0> חחח
<H3r0> רק שלא תבקש ממני להביא לך ילדים :/
<New0> אאווו ננוי
<nicoco> לול
<H3r0> יאללה עפתי לילה דבש שיהיה
<New0> חלומות נעימים
<shimi810> ‏לילה טוב
<New0> תחלום על ניקוקו :)
<New0> :P
<nicoco> שינה עריבה
<H3r0> ואם מישהו נפגע ממני - שיקח/שתיקח פנדל !
<H3r0> אחלה משפט
<H3r0> ומשפט לסיום
<New0> אהייה חזק אחי
<H3r0> אין דבר העומד בפני כוח הרצון אבל לפעמים יש רצון והדבר לא עומד
<New0> חחחח
<H3r0> תהנו ף:P
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<H3r0> :P
<New0> חזק
<H3r0> יאללה עפתי
<H3r0> 3
<H3r0> 2
<H3r0> 1
<trew1000> מה המייל של ליאור קפלן?
<NewOne> היי חברה
<NewOne> וואוו הרבה זמן שלא נגעתי במחשב הזה
<NewOne> :)
<shimi810> ‏trew1000: דווקא יותר שולטים בזה בחדר הלינוקס...
<New0> shimi810 יאאלה עכשיו אני עומד לכבות את המחשב הזה ולהתקין אובונטו :)
<trew1000> יש לי תודה
<NewOne> זהו אני מניח שהפעם יהיה לי יותר קל
<shimi810> ‏בטח. אני מצפה שתעבור את זה תוך כמה דקות. אצלי ההתקנה זה כבר משחק ילדים
<NewOne> כן עכשיו זה הפעם השנייה שלי
<NewOne> הכוונה שפעם הראשונה התקנתי על המחשב הזה עם WUBI אם אתה זוכר
<shimi810> ‏וובי = קללה
<NewOne> ולפני כמה ימים התקנתי עם דור על המחשב הנייד
<NewOne> כן משהו כזה
<NewOne> אבל עובדה שזה המחשב הזה ואני עובד איתו דווקא בסדר :)
<NewOne> אבל ההתקנה נידפקה לי
<NewOne> אז החלטתי שעכשיו אני מתקין שוב התקנה חלקה
<NewOne> וזה הפעם השנייה שלי להתקנה חלקה
<NewOne> עם 2 מחיצות
<NewOne> ואגב אני מתקין את זה על מחשב נייד מעולה
<nady> לילה טוב
<nady> מה צריך לעשות בהתקנה
<NewOne> nady אתה שואל אותי .
<NewOne> ?
<nady> אם אתה יודע בטח
<NewOne> אתה עכשיו מנסה להתקין ?
<nady> אני מתקין אבל לא כמו שאני רוצה
<NewOne> אז איך ?
<nady> נגיד קניתי מחשב חדש שהוא ריק
<nady> אני לא יצליח להתקין
<NewOne> אה אוקי
<NewOne> מחשב ריק אני חושב שזה ממש לא בעיה
<nady> מה אני עושה לא בסדר
<nady> אני בוחר באפשרות התקן את אובנטו
<NewOne> אוקי מה הלאה ?
<nady> זה מתחיל ליסרוק ונעלם
<nady> אולי הדיסק לא טוב
<NewOne> גם יכול להיות
<NewOne> יש לך כלים לבדוק את הדיסק?
<NewOne> ואם זה חדש אתה יכול להתלונן בחברה שקנית
<nady> יש אפשרות בהתקנה זה אחד האופציות
<Rodensky> nady, אין בעיה להתקין אובונטו על מחשב ריק בדיוק כמו שאין בעיה להתקין ווינדוס על מחשב ריק
<NewOne> אפשרות למה?
<Rodensky> זו מערכת הפעלה בפני עצמה
<Rodensky> עדיף שתתקין אובונטו בהתקנה מלאה נורמלית על מחשב אחד ותיכנס לצ'ט באותו זמן דרך מחשב אחר מאשר שתתקין דרך ווינדוס
<nady> מה יכול להיות למה לא מצליח
<NewOne> nady אתה רוצה להתקין אובונטו על כל הדיסק ?
<nady> כן בעלית המחשב
<NewOne> אתה תשתמש איתו עם ווינדוס ?"
<nady> בנתיים כן עד שאני יתרגל
<NewOne> הכוונה אם יש לך עוד מחשב של ווינדוס ואתה רוצה לראות עם המחשב של ווינדוס את הקבצים של לינוקס אז עדיף
<nady> הרבה דברים אני לא יכול לעשות פה
<NewOne> שתתקין מחיצה של NTSF
<Rodensky> *NTFS
<Rodensky> את הקבצים של לינוקס הוא ממילא לא יוכל לראות מכיוון שהם מותקנים על מחיצת ext
<nady> מה צריך ליקרות
<Rodensky> מערכת ההפעלה חלונות לא יודעת לקרוא מחיצות כאלה
<Rodensky> את הקבצים האישיים יהיה ניתן לאחסן על מחיצת NTFS
<NewOne> אוקי הכנסת את הדיסק מה עכשיו ?
<Rodensky> nady, אתה מתקין את האובונטו על אותו מחשב שאתה מדבר ממנו כרגע בצ'ט?
<nady> יש סימן קטן למטה
<nady> כן
<Rodensky> לא טוב
<Rodensky> זה התקנה דרך ווינדוס והיא בעייתית
<NewOne> אה אז יש לך עוד מחשב ?
<nady> אני כרגע באובנטו
<NewOne> nady אתה כבר השתמשת עם אובונטו ?
<Rodensky> אהה אתה כרגע באובונטו דרך הדיסק של ההתקנה ואתה רוצה להתקין את המערכת על המחשב?
<nady> אבל לא התקנתי אותו כמו שאני רוצה
<nady> זה במחשב קבוע
<NewOne> מה הכוונה?
<Rodensky> הבנתי אותך
<Rodensky> אם אתה כרגע נמצא במערכת ההפעלה אובונטו ואתה רוצה להתקין אותה על המחשב
<nady> לא התקנתי בעלית המחשב
<Rodensky> אני מעריכה שמצאת את האפשרות לפי מה שרשמת
<Rodensky> מז"א לא התקנת בעליית המחשב?
<NewOne> הוא ניסה
<nady> שאני מדליק את המחשב והדיסק עולה ואני מתחיל את ההתקנה
<Rodensky> בגרסאות החדשות הם עשו את זה ככה שאתה צריך להיכנס למערכת שעל הדיסק ואז משם להתקין
<Rodensky> ז"א, אתה לא מתקין ישירות איך שהמחשב עולה
<Rodensky> זה לא כמו בווינדוס
<Rodensky> אתה כרגע נמצא באובונטו שעלתה לך מהדיסק שהכנסת?
<nady> אני באובנטו קבוע
<Rodensky> אוקיי ומה הבעיה עם האובונטו הקבוע? אתה לא רואה אופציה לבחור אותו כשהמחשב עולה?
<NewOne> אוקי אתה עכשיו עם אובונטו נכון ?
<nady> הכל בסדר אבל מה אני עושה במחשב ריק אני לא יצליח להתקין
<NewOne> אתה מתכוון שאין לך תוכנות כרגע?
<nady> מה צריך ליקרות אני רוצה לדעת איפה הפיספוס
<Rodensky> נאדי כדי שנראה איפה הפספוס צריך להבין מה הבעיה, בבקשה תענה לי על מה ששאלתי
<Rodensky> מה הבעיה עם האובונטו הקבוע? אתה לא רואה אופציה לבחור אותו כשהמחשב עולה?
<nady> יש אופציה אבל זה ניתקע
<nady> התקן את אובנטו?
<nady> זה קבוע הכוונה?
<Rodensky> אם מופיעה לך אופציה להתקין את אובונטו
<Rodensky> אז אתה לא מהקבוע
<Rodensky> אלא מהדיסק
<Rodensky> כשאובונטו מותקן על המחשב, לא אמורה להופיע אופציה כזו בעליית המחשב
<nady> אז מה צריך להיות רשום
<Rodensky> כשהמערכת מותקנת על המחשב בפועל
<Rodensky> בעליית המחשב מופיע לך תפריט שבו אתה בוחר איזו מערכת לעלות
<Rodensky> ואז אם למשל יש לך אובונטו וחלונות
<Rodensky> אז אתה בוחר בווינדוס או באובונטו
<New0> איזה כיף
<New0> סוף סוף יש לי אובונטו פעיל
<New0> :D
<Rodensky> אתה כרגע כנראה משתמש במערכת מהדיסק שהכנסת למחשב
<Rodensky> ולא מהדיסק הקשיח
<Rodensky> לא מהמחשב עצמו
<nady> זה כבר שהאובנטו בפנים זה ככה כרגע
<New0> nady אני ישאל אותך כזה דבר יש לך אובונטו עכשיו בעברית?
<nady> הוצאתי את הדיסק
<nady> כן
<Rodensky> אז איך בעליית המחשב מופיעה לך אפשרות להתקין אובונטו?
<New0> אוקי לך למערכת < ניהול
<New0> תראה אם יש שם תוכנה בשם GParted
<New0> אוקי ?
<nady> אולי אני יהפוך לאנגלית רגע
<nady> דרך המסוף אין?
<New0> לא
<New0> בתפריט למעלה
<nady> כמו שורת פקודה כזאת
<Rodensky> כדי לשנות דרך אובונטו שמותקנת על המחשב, את המחיצה שעליה מותקנת אובונטו, צריך לעלות את המערכת דרך לייב סידי
<nady> זה בטח בעיברית המילה הזאת
<New0> יש לך תפריט למעלה
<nady> איזה צורה זה
<nady> כן יש
<New0> אוקי מה כתוב בשורה השלישית ?
<nady> מערכת
<New0> מערכת < ניהול ?
<kosherpup> אהלן
<New0> מה כתוב ?
<New0> GParted ?
<New0> אם כן אז אתה על הלייב סידי
<nady> בדיקת מערכת הדפסה
<nady> יוצר הדיסקים לאיתחול
<nady> כלי רשת
<Rodensky> נאדי אתה לא מהמערכת המותקנת אלא מהדיסק
<Rodensky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XtDKOg3e1M
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - מדריך התקנת אובונטו 10.04 בעברית
<Rodensky> זה מדריך להתקנה מלאה בעברית
<Rodensky> הוא נכון גם ל10.10
<Rodensky> אני ממליצה לך מאוד לראות אותו
<New0> אוקי ויש לזה סימן של דיסק קשיח
<Rodensky> לפני שאתה מתקין את המערכת
<Rodensky> זה מדריך מאוד פשוט וברור
<nady> זה לא עובד חסרים דברים
<nady> הטלביזיה ששלחו
<Rodensky> נאדי, תצפה בסרטון הזה דרך ווינדוס
<Rodensky> כרגע אתה לא יכול לצפות בו כי אתה דרך אובונטו מהדיסק
<Rodensky> צריך להתקין את אובונטו כדי שיהיו לך כל האופציות
<Rodensky> תצפה בסרטון הזה מווינדוס, כדי שתראה איך מתקינים
<New0> http://www.100fm.co.il/player/index1.asp
<Hoborg> Title: נגן השירים של רדיוס 100FM
<New0> אני מנסה לשמוע
<New0> אבל אין לי פלאג אין
<nady> אבל אין דיסק במחשב בכלל
<New0> מה אני צריך להתקין ?
<New0> nady אתה חייב דיסק קשיח או דיסק או קיי
<Rodensky> נאדי אתה אולי מעלה אותה דרך דיסק און קי?
<New0> בשביל להתיקן
<New0> *להתקין
<New0> חברה יש לכם מושג איך אני מתקין מקודדים ? בשביל לשמוע את נגן השירים של רדיוס 100
<New0> http://www.100fm.co.il/player/index1.asp
<Hoborg> Title: נגן השירים של רדיוס 100FM
<New0> אני עכשיו עם אובונטו על המחשב הנייד ואני חייב קצת שירים :) אני אשמח אם מישהו יעזור
<New0> Rodensky את יודעת איך אני מתקין ?
<Rodensky> אין לי מושג. הייתה לי בעיה עם האתר של 103 שלא יכולתי לשמוע את ההזרמה הלייב שלו ולא את הארכיון
<Rodensky> זה נפטר עם התקנה של totem בחזרה
<Rodensky> ועם פלאגין שלו
<Rodensky> שמטפל בהזרמות של shoutcast
<nady> לילה טוב
<Rodensky> לילה טוב נאדי
<New0> nady לילה טוב
<nady> יש פיסבוק
<nady> אתה בן או בת
<New0> Rodensky אני עכשיו שומע מוסיקה עם נגן השירים
<New0> אבל במחשב השני
<New0> ההוא שהתקנתי עם WUBI
<New0> ואני שומע מעולה
<New0> אבל פה הוא מבקש פלאג אין
<Rodensky> אז תתקין את הפלאגין המבוקש
<Rodensky> באתר של 103 הייתה לי אותה בעיה וזה נפתר באמצעות פלאגין של טוטם שהתאים
<New0> הוא לא מצליח
<Rodensky> כרגע באתר של 100 אף אם גם אני לא יכולה לשמוע
<Rodensky> לא יודעת למה
<New0> השאלה איך אני מוריד אותו
<New0> עובדה שאני שומע מעולה
<Rodensky> אה בעצם כן
<Rodensky> שחררתי את החסימה של נוסקריפט חח
<Rodensky> בסינפטיק יש את כל הפלאגינים של טוטם
<Rodensky> יש אחד שאחראי על פורמטים של ווינדוס מדיה פלייר
<Rodensky> לא זוכרת את השם שלו
<New0> אוקי איך אני מוצא את זה ?
<New0> אוקי
<New0> ררר המחשב הזה פשוט ריק עכשיו
<Shualdon> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Shualdon> זו החבילה
<New0> מאיפה אני מוריד את זה?
<Shualdon> מרכז התוכנות
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> חחח שאני התקנהתי את אובונטו לא יעתי שיש בכלל מדריכים לדברים כאלו
<kosherpup> חשבתי שחוץ ממני יש בערך עוד שני אנשים בעולם שמשתמשים בזה
<New0> טוב באסה אני עכשיו עושה עידכונים למערכת
<New0> ואני לא יכול להתקין
<New0> אבל תודה
<New0> Shualdon תודה
<kosherpup> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kosherpup> אם בוחרים
<kosherpup> בהתקנה
<kosherpup> אז זה מותקן בהתקנה
<New0> וחוץ מזה יש לי עוד בעיה
<New0> הבעיה שהייתה לי בפעם הראשונה שהתקנתי אובונטו
<New0> אני לא רואה את הפנאל התחתון
<New0> המסך יותר מידיי רחב
<New0> כנראה זה הייחס
<kosherpup> אז תשנה רזולוציה
<New0> זה לא הבעיה
<New0> אלא הייחס
<kosherpup> או תשחק עם הכפתורים במסך
<New0> משהו כמו 5:4
<New0> או 10:9
<kosherpup> רזולוציה זה גם יחס
<Rodensky> אובונטו נראית מצוין על 16:9
<New0> בפעם הקודמת התקנתי את הדרייבר ואז המחשב לא נפעל מחדש
<New0> זה מחשב נייד
<kosherpup> חח אני יש לי מסך זבלה אני עוד 4:3
<Rodensky> אני עם לפטופ חדש יחסית של דל
<New0> VPCF12KFX
<New0> זה הדגם שלי
<kosherpup> המסך שלי בכלל אפילו לא שטוח
<Rodensky> יחס 16:9 הרבה יותר נוח מ4:3 ודומיו
<kosherpup> 1:1 זב לא רע
<kosherpup> זה*
<Rodensky> אני לא מבינה איך אף אחד לא חשב על זה קודם, איך לעזאזל במשך כל-כך הרבה שנים ייצרו מסכים מרובעים ולא מלבניים
<kosherpup> אני לא מי יודע מה מסכים
<New0> Resolution : 1920 x 1080
<kosherpup> ניו זה ענק
<Rodensky> מסך מלבני זה הדבר הכי טבעי שיש לעין האנושית שרואה לרוחב
<kosherpup> תלוי
<New0> באמת
<New0> ?
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> אוקי תודה
<kosherpup> זה מסך קולנוע בייתי
<New0> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10551&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666192855#specifications
<New0> ממש לא
<New0> זה הרזולוציה
<Rodensky> ניו, זה רזולוציה של מסך קולנוע ביתי
<New0> # Screen Size : 16.4"4     # Technology : Full HD
<New0> *# Screen Size : 16.4   # Technology : Full HD
<kosherpup> היום עבדתי על המחשבים במשרד של אחי ויש לאחי מסך מלבן ענקקק וזה נורא הציק לי
<Rodensky> אצלי מסך של 15 נקודה משהו
<Rodensky> נדמה לי 15.2
<New0> בקיצור אני לא יודע מה לעשות עכשיו
<Rodensky> רזולוציה 1366X768
<kosherpup> ניו תשחק עם הרזלוציות
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> עד שתמצא מה אתה הכי ארוהב
<kosherpup> ככה אני עושה
<New0> עכשיו זה לא לגביי מה שאני הכי אוהב
<New0> אלא על מה שהמחשב ייראה לי את המחסק
<New0> *מסך
<New0> כי אני לא רואה הכל
<kosherpup> כן אני מתכוין שמה שעובד הכי טוב
<Rodensky> שחק עם הרזולוציה עד שהכל ייראה כמו שצריך
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> או שיט אני חייב לעשות ריסטרט ל FF
<kosherpup> חח יש לך מזל שאתה עם אובונטו ולא עם ARCHLINUX או משהו היית מתבלבל לחלוטין
<New0> אני אחרי עדכון
<kosherpup> FF?
<kosherpup> מה זה?
<kosherpup> הקודאקים
<kosherpup> ?
<NewOne> FireFox
<kosherpup> אה
<NewOne> אאאאא איזה כיף שיש עוד מחשבים
<NewOne> :)
<kosherpup> חחחח
<kosherpup> יש לי בבית 3 מחשבים:)
<kosherpup> כל אחד יותר מיושן מהשיני
<NewOne> כושר אתה לא רוצה להיתחרות איתי
<kosherpup> חח למה?
<NewOne> כי בחיים שלך לא תגיע למה שיש לי
<kosherpup> יש לי מחשב עם מעבד 533 מגההרץ ו192 ראם:)
<kosherpup> והוא רץ עם puppylinux
<New0> גם לי אבל לא עם 192 זיכרון
<New0> וואווו איזו מהירות המחשב עלה
<New0> מגניג
<New0> *ב
<kosherpup> כן אובונטו עולה בפחות מ20 שניות
<kosherpup> זה כיף
<New0> בהרבה פחות
<New0> וכבר חזרתי לדבר
<New0> עם ווינדוס היה לוקח לי אלף שנים
<New0> :)
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<New0> ותחשוב לך שעוד יש לי עוד כמה מחשבים להפעיל
<kosherpup> לאחי יש עדיין ווינדוס XP הוא חכם
<kosherpup> הוא לא משדרג
<New0> עד שכל המערכות שלי ייעלו אובונטו כבר אומר להם שלו
<New0> ם
<kosherpup> כן אה
<New0> אוקי מה אני צריך עכשיו לרשון ?
<New0> ubuntu--resti=-exta?
<kosherpup> מה אתה צריך?
<New0> מקודדים
<kosherpup> אה חח שניה
<New0> nady איך ?
<New0> הצליח?
<nady> אצלי זה ניראה אחרת אולי הדיסק לא נכון
<New0> איזה דיסק יש לך ?
<New0> 10.10?
<nady> איזה מערכת הו מדגים שם
<nady> 10.4
<New0> 10.04
<New0> ?
<New0> BRB
<nady> איפה רשום
<kosherpup> ubuntu-ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kosherpup> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nady> מה שימך
<kosherpup> ניו ראית?
<New0> היי
<New0> חזרתי
<New0> כן מה המם ?
<New0> *מהם
<kosherpup> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> זה חבילת מקודדים
<nady> מה שימך
<kosherpup> כולל פלאש וג'אווה
<New0> כן יפה
<New0> כמעט 100 מגה
<New0> נחמד
<kosherpup> למעשה אפשר להגדיר כבר בהתקנה שזה יהיה חלק מההתקנה
<New0> אגב מה עם קיבצי NKV
<New0> *MKV
<kosherpup> אני לא יודע מה  הז
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> זה
<New0> HD 720P
<New0> HD 1080P
<kosherpup> מה זה קודקים?
<New0> במקום שקובץ ווידאו יתפוס מלא מקום
<New0> אז מקווצים אותו
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> רגע מה אתה נתת לי להתקין עכשיו ?
<kosherpup> את כל הקודקים שאי פעם תצטרך
<New0> ואתה לא יודע מה זה?
<New0> חח
<kosherpup> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<New0> ואתה לא יודע מה קודקים
<New0> ?
<New0> או שאתה לא יודע מה המטרה שלהם ?
<kosherpup> אני יודע מה זה קודאקים אבל HD 1080P לא קודקים זה רזלוציות
<New0> נכון
<New0> אבל שאלת מה זה קודקים
<kosherpup> לא שאלתי מה זה מה שאמרת
<kosherpup> MKV
<kosherpup> ו HD 720P
<New0> אה אוקי
<kosherpup> HD 1080P
<New0> בדרך כלל כל הקבצים של HD 702P ומעלה
<New0> הם מאוחסנים בקובץ אימייג' של MKV
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> http://www.matroska.org/
<Hoborg> Title:  Matroska Media Container - Homepage | Matroska
<New0> אם זה מעניין אותך הרבה
<kosherpup> חחח לא ממש
<New0> אותי זה מעניין הרבה אבל אין לי ממש הרבה זמן בשביל ללמוד על זה באופן מקיף
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<kosherpup> יותר מענין אותי פקודות מעבד וסמבולי
<New0> זהו זה כבר מסיים
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> *אסמבלי
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> יפה לך
<kosherpup> זה החבילה הכי שימושית באובונטו
<New0> זה תחום מאוד יקר
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> וואאלה תודה רבה באמת
<New0> יופי סיים
<kosherpup> בכיף
<New0> מה אני אמור לעשות עכשיו ?
<New0> restart ?
<New0> למחשב או לפיירפוקס?
<kosherpup> לא שידוע לי
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> לפיירפוקס אולי
<kosherpup> בגלל הלאגאינס
<kosherpup> הפלאגאינס
<New0> זהו שכן
<New0> :)
<New0> BRB
<New0> :P
<kosherpup> חחח
<New0> חזרתי בייבי
<New0> :)
<New0> :D
<kosherpup> אם טתה כבר מתקין פאלגאינס תתקין download helper
<New0> ורדיוס עובד טוב
<New0> מה זה?
<kosherpup> זה addon של פיירפוקס
<New0> בשביל מה זה טוב ?
<New0> בקצרה
<kosherpup> להורדת סרטים
<kosherpup> http://www.downloadhelper.net/
<Hoborg> Title: DownloadHelper - Media download Firefox extension
<kosherpup> מתי שאתה נכנס לאתר סטרימינג זה נותן לך ישר אפשרות להוריד
<New0> יפה אהבתי :)
<New0> אבל אני קצת יוותר על זה עכשיו
<New0> או שזה לא מפריע לדפדפן
<New0> לזמן הטעיה
<New0> ?
<kosherpup> לא נראה לי שזה מפריע אבל איך שבא לך
<New0> אוקי
<New0> פשוט טוען את הסרטים אבל עם אפשרות להוריד אותם
<New0> זה כל התוכנ ה?
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> אוקי בכיף
<kosherpup> אני מוריד מלא סרטים מzshare
<kosherpup> או stagevu
<New0> Before you install: Run a Free scan for Windows Errors
<New0> איזו שורה מצחיקה
<New0> חח
<kosherpup> חחחחחח
<New0> באתר כתוב
<asw3> מישהו פה מבין בביצים?
<asw3> eggdrop
<asw3> ?
<New0> נשמע מצחיק
<kosherpup> תנסה בחדר gay# שם יבינו בביצים:P
<New0> חח
<New0> חחחחחחח
<New0> חזק
<kosherpup> התוסף הזה גם נותן לך לconvert הסרט תוך כדי הורדה
<New0> ררררר מעצבן כל שניה ריסטרט
<kosherpup> כן אה
<kosherpup> למה אתה לא נכנס מאמפטי?
<New0> לא יודע
<New0> אוקי איך בדיוק אני משתמש עם זה ?
<kosherpup> קטעים כתבי IRC במרכז החבילות
<kosherpup> במה באמפטי?
<New0> אנכן
<kosherpup> כנס לאמפטי
<New0> אני כבר שם
<asw3> באפטי?
<asw3> אתה צריך להיות אדיש
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<New0> למה?
<New0> מי אני ?
<kosherpup> הוא צוחק
<kosherpup> <ה משחק מילים
<New0> לא הבנתי
<New0> אוקי מה עכשיו באמפתי
<kosherpup> חחח עזוב
<New0> ?
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> תוסיף חשבון IRC
<New0> מה?
<kosherpup> מה אתה רואה?
<New0> אוקי מה עכשיו ?
<kosherpup> אה הוספת?
<New0> לא
<kosherpup> מה אתה רואה מול העניים?
<New0> אפשרות ראשונה?
<kosherpup> מה זה אפשרות ראשונה?
<New0> yes, no, no
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> עכשיו הבנתי
<kosherpup> אני ציני
<kosherpup> עוד פעם
<New0> yes, i'll enter my .......
<New0> account detailst now
<New0> 1:
<kosherpup> כןןןןן
<New0> ok
<kosherpup> הלאה
<New0> IRC FREENODE ?
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> הלו?
<New1> כן מה ?
<New1> אני לא יודע מה עכשיו לעשות ?
<New1> עשיתי חשבון
<New1> מה עכשיו?
<kosherpup> אה תעשה סגור
<New1> אוקי
<New1> מה עכשיו ?
<kosherpup> כנס לרשימת משתמשים
<kosherpup> או פשוט תכנס שוב לאמפטי
<kosherpup> אחד מהשנים
<New1> אוקי סגרתי
<New1> וניכנסתי שוב
<New1> מה עכשיו?
<kosherpup> אוקי יש לך למעלה כתוב חדר
<New1> לא
<kosherpup> מה כתוב?
<New1> Contact List
<kosherpup> אה זה באנגלית?
<New1> ויש תפריט
<New1> ברור
<New1> ההתקנה שלי הפעם רק באנגלית
<New1> שלא יהיו לי בעיות בעתיד הלא רחוק
<kosherpup> אה אז יש שם שכתוב אולי room?
<New1> כי התקנה קודמת היו לי מלא בעיות
<New1> אין ROOM
<kosherpup> שניה אני אחפש תמונות בגוגל באנגלית שאני אוכל להדריך אותך
<New1> Chat, Edit, View, Room
<New1> בעצם כן
<New1> טעות שלי
<New1> חחח
<New1> סלילחה
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<kosherpup> תלחץ על זה
<New1> אוקי
<New1> מה עכשיו?
<kosherpup> join
<New1> אוקי
<kosherpup> עכשיו תכתוב בשורה של הroom
<New1> מה עכשיו ?
<kosherpup> #
<New1> ubuntu-il
<New1> רשמתי
<New1> מה עכשיו?
<kosherpup> fiii
<kosherpup> כן
<New1> אוקי *כן
<kosherpup> אתה בפנים?
<New1> כן
<kosherpup> סבבה
<New1> בכותרת רשום #ubuntu-il
<New1> מה עכשיו?
<kosherpup> כן כמו אצלי
<New1> מה עכשיו??
<kosherpup> זהו אתה יכול לצוטט
<kosherpup> מה הניק שלך
<New1> ךןמ
<New1> lin
<kosherpup> למה אתה לא מופיע?
<New1> באמת למ ה
<kosherpup> תנסה להתחבר שוב ubuntu-il#
<kosherpup> new0?
<New0> hi Wat's up bichtes
<New0> כן
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<New0> עובד
<kosherpup> סבבה
<New0> וואוו מגניב הדבר הזה
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> אבל צריך לשנות סקין
<kosherpup> כי יש לו בעיות עם עברית
<New0> זה לא משנה
<kosherpup> חחחח
<New0> אין לי עברית
<New1> טוב לילה טוב
<New1> בייי
<kosherpup> כי
<New0> היי כושר
<kosherpup> אהלן
<New0> מה קורה<?
<New0> אחלה תוכנה
<kosherpup> כן אה
<kosherpup> נוח לאללה
<New0> רק באמת יש כמה דברים לשנות
<kosherpup> זה תוכנה בלעדית לגנום
<New0> באמת
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> יפה אבל יפה מידיי
<New0> יש לה קצת אפקטים מעצבנים
<New0> ואין זמנים
<kosherpup> שמע אתה יכול לשנות סקינים וזה גם נצרך
<New0> באיזה שעה ודקה על הודעה נכתבה
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> תכתוב רגע משפט בעברית ותוכתוב באמצא מילה באנגלית
<New0> אוקי איפה אני שם זמנים?
<New0> אוקי what the fuck זה באמת עובבד
<New0> lol נחמד
<kosherpup> אתה רואה כאילו המשפט השתבש? שהשתבש לך?
<New0> אני רוצה שבצד ליד הניק יופיע לי זמנים
<New0> לא השתבש לי בכלל
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> מצויין
<New0> אני בסדר
<New0> אתה רואה טוב ?
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> אוקי איפה אני שם זמנים ??
<kosherpup> תלחץ על contact list
<New0> אין פה כלום בתוכנה הזאת
<New0> אני סגרתי את החלון ההוא
<New0> אוקי פתחתי
<New0> מה עכשיו
<New0> ?
<kosherpup> אז נכנסים מלמעלה הפאנל יש סמל של מעטפה
<kosherpup> אוקי
<kosherpup> שניה
<New0> מעטפה ?
<New0> יש לי רק תפריט
<kosherpup> edut
<kosherpup> edit
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> האפשרות האחרונה שם
<New0> log converstions?
<New0> יש  V
<kosherpup> לא
<New0> אז ?
<New0> Preferences?
<New0> כמובן אני שם
<New0> נכון?
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> אוקי ושם מה לשעת?
<New0> *לעשות
<kosherpup> יש לך אפשרות למעלה skin?
<New0> לא
<kosherpup> מה הTAB הכי רחוק מהTAB at,v bnmt cu?
<New0> מה עכשיו?
<kosherpup> שניה
<kosherpup> יש לך כתוב theme?
<New0> כן
<kosherpup> אז כנס
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> תבחר בblue
<New0> אוקי
<New0> Rodensky הייי מה קורה?
<kosherpup> עכשיו פעם הבאה שאתה נכנס זה יראה אחרת
<New0> אגב כושר המליץ לי על חבילה שנראה לי שכדאי שגם את תתקיני
<kosherpup> ום יהיה לך זמן
<New0> אוקי
<New0> תודה
<kosherpup> בכיף
<New0> ווואוו לא שמתי לב יש לי את הזמנים בצד ימין
<New0> Rodensky ?
<Rodensky> ?
<New0> כושר המליץ לי  על חבילה קודים
<New0> *חבילת קודקים
<New0> שכדאי שגם את תתקיני
<New0> אני שומע מעולה 100 FM
<Rodensky> גם אני שומעת מעולה 100 אף אם
<New0> אוקי
<Rodensky> בהתחלה לא יכולתי לשמוע כי זה היה חסום ברירת מחדל עם הנוסקריפט
<New0> את אמרת שלא הצלחת לשמוע טוב
<Rodensky> שיחררתי וזה עבד בלי בעיה, בלי שאצטרך להתקין כלום
<New0> אה אוקי
<Rodensky> כתבתי אח"כ שזה בגלל הנוסקריפט
<New0> מה זה נוסקריפט ?
<kosherpup> מה זה 100FM?
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> אה אוקי זה לא ידעתי
<Rodensky> תוסף של הדפדפן שחוסם ג'אווה
<New0> חחח חח חח כושר
<New0> תתאמן כושר
<Rodensky> 10 אף אם זה האתר של תחנת הרדיו 100 אף אם
<New0> אה אוקי
<Rodensky> אני אישית לא סובלת את התחנה הזו
<New0> סבבה גם לי הוא 10
<Rodensky> *100 אף אם
<New0> אני לא שומע את התחנה עכישוח
<New0> *עכשיו אלא רק שומע את הנגן מוסיקה
<New0> כי אין לי מוסיקה עכשיו
<Rodensky> 100 אף אם זה תחנה של פקאצות
<New0> סבבה זה דעתך
<New0> דעתי היא שאני לא יודע
<New0> כי אני לא מאזין לה
<Rodensky> אני יש לי אופי של נהג משאית שעיר
<Rodensky> אני שומעת 103
<kosherpup> אני אוהב את המוסיקה שיש ברטאיקצנםס
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחח ההלל יאה
<kosherpup> rythembox
<New0> חולה על דידי הררי
<Rodensky> אני שומעת את ורדה ואת זהבי
<New0> אני לא יודע מה זה ברטאיקצנםס
<Rodensky> כשאני בארץ אז גם את איריס כי יוצא לי לנהוג בשעות שלה
<kosherpup> rythembox**
<New0> אאאאוו פאק 2 האנשים שאני לא סובל
<New0> לכן את כזאת
<Rodensky> ורדה מלכה
<New0> או מאי גאד איריס באמת?
<New0> היא רק עושה סיכסוכים כל היום
<kosherpup> חחחחח אין לי מושג על מי אתם מדברים
<New0> מנסה לתת ביטחון לנשים אבל לא בדרך הנכונה
<kosherpup> אני רק שומע רשת ג':)
<New0> כושר לא בשביל ילדים חחחחח
<kosherpup> חחחח
<New0> כי זאת הרשת היחידה שהישיבה מסקימה ?
<New0> *מסכיחמה
<New0> *מסכימה
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> קראת אותי
<New0> כן אה
<kosherpup> קרעת*
<New0> אני בעד רשת ש"ס
<New0> לא ג'
<kosherpup> חחחחחחח
<Rodensky> 88 גם תחנה טובה
<New0> טוב יש לך גם מושג איך לחבר את ווינדוס?
<kosherpup> כן זה אחלה תחנה
<New0> אני לא שומע בכלל תחנות
<kosherpup> צריך להוריד סמבה
<New0> אתה יודע איך ?
<New0> אני אשמח
<kosherpup> אני שומע רק ג' ו88
<kosherpup> אני לא אוהב רדיו אני אוהב מוזיקה טובה
<New0> ביצור רק החרדים אתה שומע
<New0> גם אני
<kosherpup> וג' ו88 זה מוזיקה טובה
<New0> אוהב מוסיקה
<New0> 8 8 זה פאות מטולטלות ?
<New0> חחחחחח
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<Rodensky> וואו ווה, איזה הומור רץ פה, אותך לשלום אסייג
<New0> מי ?
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<New0> את מי לשלום אסייג?
<Rodensky> אותך
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> אגב הומור לא רץ אלא פורץ
<kosherpup> חשבתי אתה שואל מי זה שלום אסייג
<New0> חחחחחחחח
<New0> גם
<New0> מי זה?
<kosherpup> חחחחחח
<New0> אני לא רואה אותו בעינייםפ
<New0> חחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> ערס ממחזר בדיחות כמוך
<kosherpup> הוא דווקא מצחיק
<New0> מי?
<kosherpup> שלום
<New0> מי ערס?
<New0> ומי ממחזר?
<New0> ומי זה שלום?
<Rodensky> חלש
<kosherpup> בקיצור נראה לי שהסבך העסק קליל
<New0> אוויי וווייי גיוואלט
<kosherpup> אתם יודעים שאינשאטין התחת עם בת דודה שלו?
<kosherpup> אינשטיין
<New0> WTF
<kosherpup> *
<kosherpup> כןןן
<New0> מוכר לי סיפור כזה
<kosherpup> והרבה מדענים מאמינים שהיה לו אספרגר
<kosherpup> וגם לניוטון
<New0> טוב כושר איך אני מתקין סמבה אתה יודע ?
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-26
<kosherpup> אתה יודע איך להפוך תקיה שלתקיהת שיתוף?
<New0> לא
<New0> העניין הוא שאני שומע עכשיו שירים מחורבנים של 100 FM בנגן שלהם
<New0> ואני רוצה כבר לשמוע את המוסיקה שלי
<New0> שנמצא על מחשב אחר כמובן
<kosherpup> רגע אתה רוצה לחבר את המחשבים כרשת?
<kosherpup> או רק לשתף תקיות?
<New0> ברור
<New0> גם
<kosherpup> לחבר כרשת זה פשוט
<New0> גם למפות כוננים
<kosherpup> לא יודע מה זה למפות כוננים
<New0> השאלה איך?
<kosherpup> איזה רשת יש לך אלחוטית?
<New0> למפות כונן רשת
<New0> גם
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> אבל זה לא משנה
<New0> איזה רשת פיסית או אלחוטית
<New0> כושר אתה יודע או לא?
<kosherpup> כאשר אתה מתחבר לרשת אלחוטית אתה כבר מחובר לרשת עם ווינדוס
<New0> אם כל אני אשמח אם תעזור ליח
<New0> אה כן
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> מה שעכשיו נשאר לעשות
<New0> זה להתקין סמבה
<New0> אבל איך ?
<kosherpup> זה לעשות תקית שיתוף בווינדוס
<kosherpup> עם כל מה שאתה רוצה לשף
<New0> התיקיות בווינדוס משותפות
<kosherpup> לשתף*
<kosherpup> אוקי שניה
<kosherpup> כנס למעלה
<kosherpup> לplaces
<New0> לשתף את הכונן שלי אני לא בטוח שזה אפשרי
<New0> כי זה EXT4
<kosherpup> זה אפשרי
<New0> אוקי ניכנסתי
<New0> אוקי
<kosherpup> עכשיו כנס לבעברית זה רשת
<kosherpup> אני מניח network
<New0> נכון
<kosherpup> באנגלית
<kosherpup> כנס
<New0> Windows Netword
<New0> *k
<New0> אני רק עם אנגלית
<kosherpup> כנס לזה
<New0> תיזכור את זה תמיד
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> אוקי
<New0> network
<kosherpup> מה קרה שנכנסת?
<New0> אני רואה רק מחשב אחד
<kosherpup> אוקי כנס אליו
<New0> כנראה אני לא באותה רשת
<New0> זה workgourp
<New0> ואני זה משהו אחר
<New0> home
<kosherpup> אתה מחובר לאינטרנט הביתי שלך?
<New0> כן
<kosherpup> כנס לhome
<New0> אבל אני לא באותו שם רשת
<New0> לא באותה קבוצת עבודה
<kosherpup> ונראה מה יקרה
<New0> אין לי HOME
<kosherpup> אז מה כן יש?
<New0> NETWORK
<kosherpup> כנס
<New0> ובתוך זה יש שם מחשב
<New0> של מישהו ברשת
<kosherpup> כנס למחשב ההוא
<New0> *אח
<New0> אני לא יכול כי זה מוגן סיסמא
<New0> אבל חוץ מהחחשב שלו
<New0> *מחשב
<New0> יש עוד מחשבים ברשת אבל אני לא רואה אותם פה
<New0> אולי בגלל שאני לא על אותה קבוצת עבודה
<kosherpup> שאתה לוחץ על הnetwork-manager
<New0> איפה ?
<New0> איפה זה?
<kosherpup> למעלה אפאנל
<New0> BRB דקה
<kosherpup> בפאנל*
<New0> אוקי חזרתי
<kosherpup> למעלה איפה שמתחברים לאינטרנט
<New0> איפה ?
<New0> network-nanager איפה זה?
<kosherpup> זה הסמל למעלה איפה שמתחברים לאינטרנט
<New0> אוקי מה לגבי זה?
<New0> אני עכשיו מחובר אלחוטית
<kosherpup> אז שם אמורים להופיע לך כל הרשתות שאתה יכל להתחבר אליהם
<New0> נכון
<New0> נו אני מחובר לרשת שלי
<New0> אני התכוונתי שאני לא בקבוצת עבודה
<New0> work group אתה יודע מה זה ?
<New0> קבוצת עבודה?
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אז יכול להיות שאני לא רואה את המחשבים שלי בגלל שאני לא באותה קבוצת עבודה?
<kosherpup> כל המחשבים מחוברים
<kosherpup> לא
<New0> ברור
<kosherpup> אתה אמור לראות את כולם
<New0> יש לי הרבה מחשבים ברשת
<New0> אני לא רואה
<New0> אותם
<kosherpup> קודם שאמרת שהיה מחשב אחד זה היה הwork group
<New0> נכון
<kosherpup> והיית צריך להכניס את הסיסמא שלך
<kosherpup> של אובונטו
<New0> את הסיסמא
<New0> לא
<kosherpup> בשביל הרשאות
<New0> של אותו מחשב
<New0> נכון
<New0> אבל זה בגלל שזה מחשב של אח שלי
<New0> המחשב הזה לא שייך לי
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> ויכול להיות שהמחשב הזה הוא על workgroup ולא על home
<New0> השם של הקבוצת עבודה של הרשת שלי היא home
<New0> שיניתי את זה
<kosherpup> תראה
<New0> מה?
<kosherpup> אני לא יודע מה לומר לך
<kosherpup> אתה תצטרך לשחק עם זה
<kosherpup> עד שתמצא דרך
<kosherpup> או לבקש ממשהו אחר
<New0> אז אתה לא יודע איך להתקין סמבה?
<kosherpup> להתקין סמבה זה לא בעיה
<New0> אוקי למה צריך סמבה אתה יודע?
<kosherpup> אני חושב שצריך סמבה כדי לשתף תקיה של אובונטו עם ווינדוס
<kosherpup> או קבצים מאובונטו לווינדוס
<New0> אה אוקי אז גם צריך את בשביל לראות מחשבים של ווינדוס ברשת לפי מה שאני יודע
<kosherpup> sudo apt-get install samba
<New0> אתה בטוח?
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אוקי מוריד את זה
<New0> 5 שניות
<kosherpup> סבבה
<New0> זהו יפה
<New0> פשוט מערכת מגניבה לאאלה
<New0> זהו סיים התקנה
<kosherpup> כן אה
<New0> מה עכשיו??
<kosherpup> טוב תנסה להכנס עוד פעם לplaces
<kosherpup> ואז לnetwork
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אווו
<kosherpup> עובד?
<New0> עכשיו אני רואה עוד משהו
<New0> רגע
<kosherpup> אה יופי
<New0> לא
<kosherpup> חחח
<New0> אני פשוט ראיתי עוד רשת
<kosherpup> באסה
<New0> אבל הסתבר לי שהפעם זה השיתוף של אובונטו
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> ר
<New0> יופי עובד מעולה
<kosherpup> שמע אני אעבוד על זה מחר
<New0> smb://10.0.0.55/
<New0> כל מה שהייתי צריך זה smb://
<New0> jjj
<New0> חחחח
<New0> smb://
<kosherpup> אה אז אתה כן מחובר?
<New0> smb: //
<New0> אבל הייתי צריך להכניס את זה בשורת הכתובת עם ה IP
<New0> כי כנראה הוא לא יודע עדיין לתרגם שמות
<kosherpup> אה
<New0> אין DNS או משהו כזה
<kosherpup> וואלה
<New0> או שאני צריך לכתוב את השמות מחשב בקובץ HOST עם ה IP שלהם
<New0> או שאני יינסה למצוא דרך
<kosherpup> אני אצטרך ללמוד את כל הדברים האלה
<New0> עכשיו אני צריך מקודדים טובים למוסיקה ווידאו
<New0> ברור
<kosherpup> ffmpeg
<New0> מה?
<New0> אני רוצה חבילת מקודדים
<New0> לא מקודד אחד
<New0> לא להתקין מקודד מקוודד
<New0> אלא חבילה
<kosherpup> fi zv jchkv
<kosherpup> זה חבילה
<New0> כמו klcodec בווינדוס
<avi1333> מה קורה?
<New0> אבי מה הממבצהב
<New0> *המצב
<New0> בדיוק שצריכים אותך אתה פה :)
<New0> :ג
<New0> :D
<avi1333> אחרי שהתקנתי את התוכנה הזאות שמשנה את הבוט ונסיתי לשנות בוט המחשב עכשיו עולה לי בתצורה לא גראפית:S
<avi1333> ולא רק זה גם לא שינה לי את הבוטS:
<New0> אבי אין לי מושג מה אתה מדבר
<New0> אבי אני צריך את עזרך שניה התוכל?
<avi1333> אה חחח קודם פה מישהו הביא תוכנה שמשנה את המראה של הבוט בהעפלה של הלוגו הזה שעולה של אובנטו
<New0> אני צריך חבילת מקודדים לאובונטו כמו KLCODEC בווינדוס
<avi1333> אה הבנתי
<avi1333> יש חבילה שמקראת gstream
<avi1333> חפש אותה במרכזת התוכנות
<New0> אבי אני זה לא משנה לי כי הבוט הוא אפילו 10 שניות אז למי איכפת ?
<avi1333> יש שם של כל המקודדים אני חושב
<New0> אה תודה אבי
<New0> כן זה בדיוק מה שאני מחפש חבילה אחת
<avi1333> אני ניסתי סתם לנסות בשביל הכיף ועכשיו האובנטו עולה לי בצורה של טרמניל:S
<New0> תודה
<New0> אה אוקי נחמד
<avi1333> כאילו צורה לא גרםית
<New0> אם אתה רוצה אתה יכול פשוט להשתמש עם דיביאן
<avi1333> חחח זה לא נחמד האובנטו נהרס לי אני לא יכול לעשות כלום:S
<New0> או רד האט
<New0> אה חח אקוי
<avi1333> אני לא רוצה להחליף הםצה אני רוצה רק להחזיר את המצב לקדומותו:S
<New0> פאק עכשיו יש מחשב מסויים שאני לא יכול להיכנס אליו
<New0> חחחח אוקי
<avi1333> אתה יודע אם יש מצב לעשות ריפר לאובנטו?
<New0> ברור תמיד אפשר אבל אני לא יודע איך
<avi1333> אה טוב אני ינסה לברר:D
<kosherpup> טוב בני אדם אני חייב לישון משהו
<kosherpup> לילה אוב לכם
<New0> מה שיש כאלה שעושים זה מגבים את התיקיה שאמורה להשתנות עקב הבוט
<New0> ואז אם אתה לא אוהב אז פשוט אתה מחזיר את זה
<avi1333> גם לך כושר:D
<kosherpup> חחח לילה אבי:P
<New0> כושר לילה טוב ותודה רבה רבה על כל העזרה :F
<kosherpup> בכיף אחי
<New0> היי בייציייס
<New0> סוף שבוע
<New0> לא יושנים
<New0> לא רוצים לישון רוצים ל...............
<avi1333> גם אני עוד מעט יפרוש למיטה אבל אני ינסה קודם לסדר את האובנטו
<avi1333> חחחחחחח
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333> חזרתי עכשיו מהארי פוטר ה7 סרט לא משהוS:
<New0> אבי אמרת GSREAS?
<New0> gstream?
<avi1333> gstream
<avi1333> כן
<New0> אוקי איזה מהם
<New0> ?
<avi1333> אלה שאתה צריך לפי המקודדים
<New0> או שפשוט אני יתקין את זה במסוף ?
<avi1333> יש של divx ויש של xvid
<New0> אני רוצה הכל
<New0> כמובן שזה יפעיל לי MKV
<avi1333> אז תתקין הכול:D
<avi1333> אני לא יודע אם יש ל mkv אני מניח שכן
<avi1333> אצלי בvkc עבד mkv
<New0> אפשר דרך המסוף ?
<avi1333> הייתי יכול להגיד לך בדיוק מה מותקן לי אם הייתי מצליח לגשת לאובנטו:S
<avi1333> אני מניח שכן לא יודעS:
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> לא הכוונה אם אתה יודע
<New0> טוב לא משנה אני פשוט יתקין את כל מה שכתוב ב decripsion קודק?
<avi1333> כן אני חושב
<New0> איזה מעצבן
<New0> העכבר של הנייד שלי לא עובד
<avi1333> :S:S:S
<New0> תגיד מה אתה רציני?
<New0> זה התקין את זה פחות משניה
<avi1333> קודק לא תופס הרבה
<New0> בווינדוס זה תופס כמעט 40 מגגה
<Rodensky> יש פה מישהו שמשתמש בtint2?
<New0> טוב בא נראה עד כמה הוא טוב
<New0> עם איזו תוכנה אתם ממליצים להשתמש לשירים ?
<avi1333> אני משתמש במה שבא עם האובנטו
<avi1333> עוד מעט בא brb
<New0> Rodynsky אם איזו תוכנה את משתמשת לשירים ?
<New0> *עם
<Rodensky> VLC
<Rodensky> לאודיו ולוידאו
<New0> אוקי
<New0> זה כמו בווינדוס או שהתוכנה שונה?
<New0> נראת אחרת?
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת מה זה בווינדוס
<Rodensky> אני מניחה שזה אותו דבר
<New0> יש שם רשימת השמעה?
<Rodensky> מן הסתם...
<Rodensky> אתה מכיר תוכנה להשמעת מוזיקה שאין לה רשימת השמעה?
<New0> שאני יכול לבחור איזה שירים מתוך רשימה?
<Rodensky> נו ברור
<New0> כן VLC
<Rodensky> לכל נגן יש את זה
<New0> בווינדוס
<Rodensky> אין סיכוי שאין לו רשימת השמעה
<Rodensky> סביר להניח שאתה לא יודע שרשימת ההשמעה מופיעה כשלוחצים על הכפתור שלה
<New0> הוא יכול לנגן שיר אחרי שיר אבל אין לו רשימה מול העיניים
<Rodensky> בטח שיש
<Rodensky> אתה רק צריך להגדיר שהיא תופיע
<Rodensky> אין נגן שאין לו רשימת השמעה שאפשר לראות אותה, לערוך אותה ולבחור מתוכה מה ינוגן
<Rodensky> זה סטנדרטי בדיוק כמו שבסלולרי תמיד תהיה לך אפשרות לרשימת אנשי קשר ולא רק לחיוגים
<New0> מממ אוקי אז כנראה שאחרי כמה שנים שאני משתמש בה ולא אהבתי אותה בגלל זה אז זה בגלל שלא ידעתי לתפעל אותה
<New0> אוקי
<New0> ננסה אותה
<New0> אגב היא נוחה?
<Rodensky> בעיני היא הכי נוחה
<Rodensky> יש כאלה שמעדיפים רית'מבוקס
<New0> מכל התוכנות שאי-פעם השתמשת?
<New0> אוקי
<Rodensky> בעיני כן
<New0> ווואוו איזה יופי של שמיעה
<New0> אית'מבוקס
<New0> *ר
<New0> אני מחפש תוכנה שעל ידי לחיצה על קיצור מקשים מסויימת אני יכול לבחור שיר אחר (הבא) או לעצור/פאוז/להפעיל
<New0> ולא משנה איפה אתה נמצא באיזה תוכנה שלא תיהיה הקיצור מקשים יעבוד
<New0> אוקי חברה יש לי בעיה
<New1> אני מנסה דרך רימקס לייבא קבצים מהרשת הביתית שלי אבל זה לא מצליח
<New1> מישהו ?
<New1> אוקי
<avi1333> מישהו יכול הלדריך אותי איך להתקין את שרת הx מחדש?
<New1> חברה אני רוצה ליצור דוק שיש לו 2 דיסקים של לייב סידי
<New1> אולי עם גראב
<New1> מישהו יודע אולי איך אני יכול לעשות את זה?
<avi1333> לצערי אני עסוק פפה עם יותר מידיי בעיות
<avi1333> כרגע נראה לי אני חוזר לווינדוס לא הגויני שהלינוקס יקרוס כזה בקלות ולא יהיה אפשרות אפילו לעשות לו רייפר:S
<NewOne> tueh
<NewOne> אוקי
<nady> בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏nady: נכון
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<New0> היי חברה
<serfus> New0, אהלן
<serfus> וליאל גם
<serfus> :)
<New0> serfus מה נשמע?
<New0> liel כנ"ל :)
<serfus> הכל טוב, איך אתם?
<New0> תגידו מה כל ההבדל בין אובונטו רגיל לנייד?
<liel> New0 serfus: הכול מעולה
<New0> liel יפה :D
<New0> אני פשוט התקנתי אובונטו
<serfus> אין נייד, יש גרסה לנטבוקים
<serfus> שזה עם ממשק שונה
<New0> אבל יש לי כ.מסך שלא עובד טוב עם אובונטו ולא עם הדרייבר
<New0> של KDE או GNOEM ?
<New0> *GNOME
<serfus> לא ולא
<serfus> unity
<New0> אני חושב אולי להתקין אובונטו נטבוק
<New0> אה אוקי
<serfus> זה מבוסס על גנום (אני חושב)
<New0> השאלה אם באמת שווה לנסות או שזה שונה לגמרי?
<New0> כי עד שהתרגלתי לאובונטו הרגיל לקח קצת זמן
<New0> ולא בא לי עכשיו להתחיל ללמוד פקודות חדשות או דברים חדשים
<serfus> פקודות אותו דבר, זה אובטנו
<serfus> כמו שאמרתי, הממשק שונה והוא מותאם לנטבוקים
<New0> רגע ואני יכול להעיף את UNITY ולהתקין גנום ?
<New0> ואז בעצם יהיה לי אותו המראה של אובונטו?
<New0> כי יש בעיה רצינית עם אובנוטו הרגיל + מחשב נייד שלי
<New0> עם הדרייבר של כ.מסך
<serfus> sudo apt-get unity
<serfus> ואז תמחוק אם אתה רוצה
<New0> איך אני מוצא את זה באינטרנט?
<serfus> את מה?
<New0> אני רושם UNITY אבל הוא נותן לימשהו אחר
<serfus> יוניטי נמצאת במאגרים
<New0> משהו על משחקים
<New0> בגוגל התכוונתי
<serfus> יש כמה דברים שקוראים להם יוניטי
<serfus> כמו גם מנוע משחקים
<New0> אה הבנתי
<serfus> פשוט תחפש משהו שקשור לאובונטו
<New0> אז אם אני עכשיו רוצה לעשות נסיון ולהתקין יוניטי
<New0> אני מתקין אותו עם הפקודה שנתת לי
<New0> ואז.....
<New0> אני פשוט משתמש עם זה אוטומטית?
<New0> ואם אני רוצה לחזור חזרה לגנום אז מה אני עושה?
<New0> תשמע פשוט בהתחלת השבוע רציתי כבר סופית להתחיל להשתמש באובונטו עם הנייד שלי שזה המחשב העיקרי שלי כרגע
<serfus> במסך הכניסה (לפני שאתה נכנס למשתמש שלך) אפשר לבחור באיזה ממשק להשתמש
<serfus> תבחר שם יוניטי
<serfus> ואז כשתרצה, תחזיר לגנום
<New0> המחשב הכי חזק שיש לי, אבל אם אני מתקין אובונטו נוטיבוק אז אני מבין שאני יכול כמובן אח"כ למחוק את יוניטי ואז להתקין גנום
<New0> אז יפה אוקי
<New0> אני עכשיו יעשה נסיון על מחשב הנסיונות שלי
<serfus> אל תמחוק את גנום
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> טוב לדעת שזה עובד ככה טוב :)
<New0> יוניטי לא מותקן כבר על המערכת אני מבין :)
<serfus> לא, הוא מגיע ברירת מחדל רק בגרסת הנטבוק
<New0> אה אוקי
<serfus> למרות שיוניטי יבוא כברירת מחדל גם בדסקטופ מהגרסה הבאה
<serfus> 11.4
<New0> אה אז בעצם אני יכול להתקין גנום על נטבוק ואז להשתמש איתו
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> טוב בא נכיר אותו קצת
<NewOne> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<New0> sudo apt-get install unity אבל זה לא מצליח
<serfus> למה שלא תנסה לעשות את מה שהוא מציע?
<serfus> המחשב שלך חכם, יותר מרובנו, תן לו קצת קרדיט
<New0> מה הוא מציע ?
<New0> אני לא יודע אפילו מה זה אומר חחח
<New0> DPKG WTF IS THAT ?
<serfus> תעתיק את הפקודה שהוא נתן
<New0> Running parrial upgrade מה זה ?בדיוק.
<serfus> אני צריך ללכת
<New0> אני זוכר שפעם האחרונה עשיתי עידכונים ועכשיו כנראה הוא משדרג לפי מה שאני מהבין את SAMBA
<serfus> תנסה להסתדר לבד
<New0> serfus אוקי תודה אחי :)
<serfus> מה שאתה לא מבין, תחפש בגוגל - להכל יש תשובות
<New0> תודה אחי :D
<serfus> או שתשתמש בתיעוד הנהדר שיש לרוב הפקודות
<serfus> שבת שלום
<New0> שבת שלום אחי ותודה רבה :D
<New0> עזרת לי המון
<someone235> מישהו ניסה את rtlplo0x?
<New0> מה זה?
<someone235> http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/1582
<New0> someone235 זה קורה לך עם xchat-gnome ?
<New0> כי יש לי את XCHAT הרגיל ואין לי שום בעיה עם שפות ימין לשמאל
<New0> יותר נכון עברית
<New0> someone235 מצאתי משהו שדור כתב על זה https://edge.launchpad.net/rtlplo0x
<someone235> New0, אם לא שמת לב בדיוק הבאת לי את מה שאני הבאתי לך
<New0> אה סוריי
<avi1333> מה קורה?
<New0> אבי מה נשמע?
<avi1333> יש תוכנה טובה שאיתה אנייכול לגבות את הלינוקס?לצערי גוסט לא עמדה במשימה
<avi1333> סבבה New0
<New0> בסוף לא הצלחתי עם אובונטו
<New0> אבי CLONZIILA
<New0> PARTIMAGE
<avi1333> היא עובדת דרך הבוט?
<New0> תברר על זה בגוגל
<New0> גם
<New0> אני כבר ניסיתי אותה
<avi1333> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<New0> יש לך גם בלייב סידי
<New0> DD
<New0> man dd
<avi1333> אתה יודע אם אפשר לעשות איתה גיבוי למחיצה ולשמור את הגיבוי על אותה מחיצה לה אניעושה גיבוי?
<New0> ברור שלא
<avi1333> אה חחח באסה טוב אז אני יצטרך לשמור על דיסק או על dok
<avi1333> למה יש לי פה רק מחיצה אחת:S
<New0> בחיים אתה לא שומר גיבוי שלם על אותה המקור
<New0> על דוק עדיף
<avi1333> התוכנות האלה יודעות לעבוד עם דוק?
<avi1333> גוסט לא יודעת:S
<avi1333> וניסתי עם דיסק והיא נכשלה במשימה ,יצרה ליק ובץ של 10k:S
<avi1333> אני יכול לעשות גיבוי גם בלי להכנס מהבוט?
<avi1333> אני מנסה את   partimage
<avi1333> טוב כבר עוד מעט שבת אני צריך לזוז שיהיה שבת שלום
<nady> c
<nady> בוקר טוב
<New0> nady בוקר טוב גם לך :)
<New0> הסתדרת עם אובונטו?
<nady> מה נישמע
<nady> לא כל כך
<nady> הדוגמא לא דומה בכלל
<New0> אוקי
<New0> תשמע אם אין לך מחשב אחר זה קצת בעייתי אבל עדיין אפשרי
<New0> יש לך את דיסק ההתקנה של 10.10?
<New0> נכון?
<nady> תסביר מה צריך ליקרות
<nady> כן
<New0> ויש כמה שלבים שאתה למלות במהלך ההתקנה
<New0> זה כל מה שאתה צריך לדעת זהו ויש לך מערכת מעולה
<New0> כמובן שזה גם תלוי בחומרה שלך אבל זה לא משנה כרגע
<New0> יש לך דיסק קשיח במחשב?
<nady> הדבר הראשון שעולה זה שפה
<nady> כן יש
<nady> למי אין?
<yuda> איך אני יודע מה הגייט וואי של הלאן שלי?
<New0> ברור אוקי חח
<New0> נכון איזה שפה אתה רוצה
<nady> עיברית
<New0> יותר נכון אם אתה מסתדר עם אנגלית אז עדיף
<New0> אתה מעדיף עברית?
<New0> מאשר אנגלית?
<nady> בשביל להיתרגל
<New0> אני לדוגמא התקנתי רק באנגלית
<New0> אה סבבה
<New0> אז אתה בוחר עברית ובוחר באפשרות להתקין
<nady> הישתמשתי בצורב הוא טוב
<New0> לא לנסות
<New0> סבבה
<nady> איך באנגלית
<New0> יש לך על ההתחלה התקנה או נסיון נכון?
<nady> ישר קופצ שפה
<New0> מופיע לך בצד שמאל שפות נכון?
<New0> יפה אתה בוחר עברית
<New0> ואז יש לך אפשרות אם לנסות או להתקין נכון?
<nady> אין לי דיסק טוב כניראה כי אתה אומר בכלל משהו אחר
<New0> למה זה ?
<nady> אצלך השפות מיצד שמאל
<nady> אצלי על כל המסך
<New0> ואצלך זה מצד ימין ?
<New0> אני מתכוון שיש לך רשימה של שפות
<nady> יכול להיות
<New0> נכון?
<yuda> מישהו יודע איזה פקודה מראה לי מה הגייט וואי של הרשת שאני מחובר אליה כרגע ?
<nady> גירסאות
<New0> route
<New0> route -a
<nady> מה שימך?
<New0> טעות route
<New0> לבד בלי -a
<yuda> תודה :)
<New0> yuda עובד?
<New0> בכיף
<yuda> עובד תודה רבה
<New0> nady יש לך רשימת שפות נכון?
<New0> בכיף יודה
<nady> כן
<New0> יופי אז אתה בוחר עברית ואז בוחר באפשרות להתקין ולא באפשרות לנסות נכון?
<New0> מה אח"כ ?
<nady> זה מתחיל לרוצ ןנעלם
<New0> מה קורה אחרי שזה נעלם איזה מסך יש לך ?
<New0> הכוונה מה אתה רואה במסך ?
<nady> שחור
<nady> כלום
<New0> אוקי כמה זמן אתה מחכה?
<New0> 10 דקות + ?
<New0> nady יש לך דוק ?
<New0> DOK
<nady> מה זה?
<nady> ?
<New0> כונן USB חיצוני
<New0> כונן FLASH
<nady> כן
<nady> להוציא
<New0> מה להוציא ?
<nady> אתה בפיסבוק?
<New0> לא
<New0> אני פה עכשיו
<nady> את היו אס בי
<New0> עכשיו אתה עם הדיסק?
<nady> לא אני בווינדוס
<New0> אתה הורדת את הדיסק של אובונטו מהאינטרנט?
<New0> אוקי
<nady> הרבה
<nady> לא אחד
<New0> אוקי איזה גירסה בדיוק?
<New0> יש 32 ביט וגם 64 ביט
<nady> כן
<nady> 32-64
<New0> איזה מהם?
<nady> 32
<nady> מאיפה אתה
<New0> אוקי
<New0> והורדת את הדיסק 10.10?
<nady> כן
<New0> והשתמש בו טוב בלייב סידי נכון?
<New0> אוקי שאתה עולה עם הלייב סידי יש לך על שולחן העבודה סמל שאתה יכול להתקין אובונטו
<New0> תלחץ עליו
<New0> ותעבוד משם אולי עדיף
<nady> ניראה לי שזה התקנה מלאה  כי אין תסמל הזה
<New0> אז אם זה התקנה מלאה זאת אומרת שכן יש לך אובונטו מותקן
<New0> אז אתה בסדר
<New0> תגיד אחרי שאתה מפעיל את המחשב אתה רואה תפריט מסויים ?
<New0> טוב אחי אני חייב לזוז
<nady> תודה
<nady> מה שימך
<New0> New0
<nady> חחח
<nady> אני בירושלים
<nady> אתה בעלים
<New0> יאאלה חברה שבת שלום :)
<kosherpup> אהלן
<serfus> וסהלן
<kosherpup> מה מצבינו?
<kosherpup> וואו האנטרנט של אורנג' על הפנים היום
<lightpriest> לאורנג' יש אינטרנט?!
<lightpriest> :D
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<kosherpup> רשמית
<kosherpup> כן
<serfus> kosherpup, גם אצלי עושה בעיות כבר שבוע בערך
<kosherpup> אתה גם אורנג'?
<serfus> כן
<kosherpup> fi kt husg nv hvhv th,o
<serfus> מה שיותר גרוע, זה שגם הטלפונים של אורנג' וכשאין אינטרנט גם אין טלפון
<kosherpup> וואלה?
<kosherpup> לא יודע מה יהיה איתם
<kosherpup> הם גם חייבו אותי על יותר ממה שאני חייב
<serfus> מה הבעיה אצלך?
<kosherpup> הכל עובד לאט
<kosherpup> brb
<serfus> דווקא לנו יש עסקה ממש טובה איתם
<serfus> מבחינת מחיר
<kosherpup> serfus
<kosherpup> איזה דיל יש לך איתם?
<serfus> kosherpup, אני לא יודע בדיוק את המחיר, רק יודע שזה יוצא זול מאוד
<serfus> זה אינטרנט, סלולארי וקווי
<kosherpup> אה יפה אני קיבלתי מהם גם דיל טוב
<kosherpup> קיבלתי מודם חינם ואינטרנט בלי התחייבות
<serfus> יש לנו התחייבות
<serfus> היא הוזילה משמעותית את המחיר
<serfus> לשנה וחצי אם אני לא טועה
<kosherpup> וואלה יפה
<serfus> מודם, אתה מתכוון לקופסה הלבנה הזאת שלהם?
<kosherpup> לא זה מודם סלולרי נטסטיק
<kosherpup> אין לי אינטרנט בייתי רק סלולרי
<kosherpup> מודם*
<kosherpup> חבילת דאטא
<serfus> אהא
<kosherpup> כן אז שיש בעיות אין לי נט בכלל
<kosherpup> וזה יכול לשגע
<Ddorda> ‏איך כולם מקבלים אינטרנט סלולרי חינם?
<Ddorda> ‏אני גם רוצה! :(
<asw3> Ddorda, אין דבר כזה חינם
<asw3> הם בטח מדברים כמו מטורפים
<kosherpup> i`m back:)
<soomsoom> ‏אני רוצה להבין
<soomsoom> ‏למי שהוא יש פה
<soomsoom> ‏בעיה עם בייקון?
<soomsoom> ‎?
<NewOne> ?
<NewOne> מה זה בייקון ?
<soomsoom> ‏דבר מאד טעים
<pino-chan> זה מאכל טעים ולא כשר :)
<soomsoom> ‏nicoco: אז מה אם זה לא כשר
<Ddorda> !g בייקון
<Hoborg> "פרנסיס בייקון – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%25A4%25D7%25A8%25D7%25A0%25D7%25A1%25D7%2599%25D7%25A1_%25D7%2591%25D7%2599%25D7%2599%25D7%25A7%25D7%2595%25D7%259F | "בייקון, מתכונים / מאכלים עם חזיר, קותל חזיר, קתלי חזיר מעושנות ..." - http://www.mevashlim.com/Ingredient/19251.asp
<nicoco> לאנשים מסויימים זה משנה
<Ddorda> ‎NewOne: ^
<soomsoom> ‏nicoco: לך זה משנה?
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> :P
<soomsoom> ‎:P
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: הכל אחלה :)
<Ddorda> ‏עובד על איזה אתר...
<soomsoom> ‏משהו ירביץ לי
<soomsoom> ‏אם אני יעשה משהו שלא כזה קשור לאובונטו?
<soomsoom> ‏להפצה אחרת?
<soomsoom> ‎Linux doron 2.6.36-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Nov 24 00:39:57 CET 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<nicoco> למה שמישהו ירביץ לך?
<soomsoom> ‏בגגל מה שרשום למעלה :P
<soomsoom> ‎ARCH
<nicoco> לא רשום בשום מקום שאסור לדבר על הפצות אחרות :O
<soomsoom> ‏לא יודע, יש הרבה שמועות עליכם
<soomsoom> ‏אתם יודעים
<soomsoom> ‎:P
<nicoco> :P
<soomsoom> ‏אני לא מבין, מה אתם מוצאים בהפצה הזאת? מאכילים אתכם בכפית
<soomsoom> ‏Infin1ty: בויה!
<Infin1ty> ;o
<Infin1ty> יש לי בעיה
<Infin1ty> אין לי התחל
<Infin1ty> לאן זה נעלם?
<nicoco> איזה מין התחל אתה צריך?
<Infin1ty> כמו שיש בווינדוס
<nicoco> אין כזה
<Infin1ty> אז איך אני מריץ נגיד צייר?
<nicoco> התחל זה סתם סטיגמה
<nicoco> לדעתי הניהול כאן הרבה יותר נוח
<Infin1ty> אה
<Infin1ty> אז מה
<Infin1ty> איך מתקינים משהו
<Infin1ty> נגיד כמו צייר?
<Infin1ty> ואללה
<nicoco> יש לך בפינה השמאלית העליונה את התפריטים
<nicoco> מחולקים ל
<Infin1ty> איפה?
<nicoco> applications
<nicoco> places
<nicoco> system
<Infin1ty> זה בעברית
<Infin1ty> סמליות?
<nicoco> אלא אם אתה משתמש בעברית
<nicoco> ואז אני לא יודע איך זה נקרא בעברית
<Infin1ty> אה
<Infin1ty> אתה אומר שעברית זה לא טוב?
<Infin1ty> עדיף אנגלית?
<nicoco> אני חושב שבאופן אישי אנגלית היא שפה יותר נוחה
<Infin1ty> :(
<nicoco> אישי --> כללי
<Infin1ty> אבל אני לא יודע אנגלית כל כך טוב
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, כמעט כל המדריכים כתובים באנגלית
<nicoco> זאת אנגלית מאוד בסיסית
<nicoco> אבל אתה יכול עברית אם אתה רוצה
<nicoco> זה לא מחייב
<Infin1ty> אוקי
<nicoco> soomsoom - אתה צודק, מאכילים אותנו בכפית ואנחנו עדיין לא יודעים איך להשתמש בזה :)
<Infin1ty> איפה יש כפית?
<nicoco> אובונטו זאת כפית אחת גדולה
<NewOne> ווואללה חברים מה נשמע ?
<nicoco> הכל מוכן ומעוצב
<Infin1ty> ?
<nicoco> היי חדש אחד
<NewOne> לא ידעתי אפילו שיש פה משיהו :)
<Infin1ty> אז עדיף הפצה אחרת?
<NewOne> *מישהו
<nicoco> Infin1ty - הכינו לך סביבה גרפית בשיא הנוחות
<NewOne> וחשבתי שהוא מתכוון לתוכנה :)
<nicoco> אז תלוי
<Infin1ty> הממ טוב, נראה לי אני חוזר לווינדוס
<Infin1ty> זה קשה
<nicoco> איך אתה מעדיף לעבוד :)
<nicoco> Infin1ty - ממש לא
<NewOne> Ddorda אגב אני עדיין במצב שאני שונא את אובונטו
<nicoco> זה אפילו קל מאוד
<Infin1ty> אין אפילו התחל
<Infin1ty> מה זה
<Infin1ty> זה מוזר
<NewOne> הבעיה הזאת של הדרייבר
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne: תתקין ג'נטו
<nicoco> Infin1ty - זה לא מוזר, זה פשוט משהו אחר
<nicoco> זה לא מתיימר להיות דומה לווינדוס
<Infin1ty> זה קשה אבל
<nicoco> זאת מערכת שונה לחלוטין
<Infin1ty> צריך לדעת המון פקודות מסוף
<nicoco> ממש לא
<Infin1ty> באמת?
<nicoco> באמת באמת
<nicoco> סדרו לך סביבה גראפית להכל
<Infin1ty> אבל זה לא יפה כמו ויסטה
<nicoco> ויסטה זה סיוט
<Infin1ty> למה סיוט?
<nicoco> אחת התוכנות היותר מגעילות שראיתי בחיים שלי
<Infin1ty> זה תוכנה?
<nicoco> אני לא מבין מה עבר למיקרוסופט בראש
<Infin1ty> אפשר להתקין את זה באובונטו ?
<nicoco> מערכת*
<nicoco> טרול או מה? :\
<Infin1ty> מה?
<Infin1ty> אמרו לי שאפשר להתקין
<NewOne> דור אוקי רק שניה
<Infin1ty> משהו כמו בוקס
<Infin1ty> שכחתי איך קוראים לזה
<nicoco> אה
<Infin1ty> ואז אפשר להריץ ויסטה
<nicoco> מכונה וירטואלית
<nicoco> אפשר
<Infin1ty> אה יכול להיות שזה
<nicoco> כן, זה
<Ddorda> ‎Infin1ty: VirtualBox
<nicoco> אבל למה לך ויסטה?
<Ddorda> ‏הגרסה הקניינית, לא OSE
<nicoco> אל תעשה את זה לעצמך...
<Infin1ty> אז עדיף 7?
<Ddorda> ‎nicoco: +1
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: כן
<nicoco> בהחלט
<Ddorda> ‎Vista זה כמו Win ME
<nicoco> אני באמת לא מבין מה עבר למיקרוסופט בראש
<nicoco> ועוד דווקא אחרי XP
<Ddorda> ‏"אופס, חייבים להוציא גרסה חדשה! חברה, להתיל לקמפל אנחנו אורזים ונסיים את כל הבאגים הפתוחים עוד שלוש שנים ככה
<nicoco> שהייתה לא רעה בכלל
<nicoco> תכלס
<Infin1ty> אבל גם לינוקס יש בעיות כאלו
<Infin1ty> לא?
<nicoco> לא ולא ומזל שלא ותודה שלא ולא.
<Infin1ty> למה
<Infin1ty> אם יש עדכון
<Infin1ty> אין באגים חדשים?
<Ddorda> ‏לא, וזה גם לא "לינוקס"
<Ddorda> ‏זה תלוי בהפצה
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> די תלוי בהפצה
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: לרוב לא, ושוב - זה תלוי בהצפה
<nicoco> יש הפצות פגומות למדי, אני מניח
<Ddorda> ‏תלוי אם אתה מוסיף מאגרים לא רשמיים
<Infin1ty> מה זה לא רשמי?
<Infin1ty> זה מאובונטו
<nicoco> בכל מקרה, סתם שתדע, לא חייב להיות התחל בכל מחשב
<nicoco> גם למק אין התחל
<Infin1ty> באמת?
<nicoco> באמת באמת
<Infin1ty> אבל אפשר להתקין ווינדוס
<nicoco> אם אתה רוצה לעשות לעצמך דווקא
<nicoco> :P
<Infin1ty> מה רע בווינדוס
<Infin1ty> זה עובד
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: זה בגלל שמק יוצאים מתוך הנחה שהרוכש ישב לפחות חודשיים על יוטוב ולמד איך משתמשים במערכת
<Ddorda> ‏או לחלופין לא אכפת להם מהלקוח
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> דור אני עם אובונטו נוטבוק עכשיו
<Infin1ty> אבל גם אובונטו זה קשה
<Infin1ty> לא ידוע
<Infin1ty> הכל מבולגן פה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ומה דעתך?
<New0> והוא גם עושה לי בעיות
<Infin1ty> אני רוצה צייר, אין פה
<nicoco> יש תוכנות אחרות
<nicoco> שמע, שמור על ראש פתוח
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: כנס למרכז התוכנות
<Ddorda> ‎חפש paint
<Ddorda> ‏יש בשפע
<nicoco> זה לא אותו דבר
<Ddorda> ‎?
<nicoco> אבל יש הרבה דברים דומים
<New0> אני לדעתי רוצה כבר מערכת הפעלה שתפעל
<nicoco> Infin1ty - אם חסרה לך תוכנה כלשהי, כנס למרכז התוכנות ומצא לך משהו מתאים
<Infin1ty> זה לא עולה כסף?
<New0> חחחח
<New0> ברור שלא
<New0> דור תשמע
<New0> אני עד עכשיו הייתי ב אובונטו #UBUNTU
<New0> ומישהו שם אמר לי שכל הדרייבר שיש ב... ADITIONAL DRIVERS הם של היצרן עצמו
<Infin1ty> גם אני
<Infin1ty> הם כותבים שם באנגלית
<Infin1ty> לא מבין
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן, נכון
<New0> השאלה איך אני בדיוק משיג דרייבר של קוד פתוח ?
<New0> דרך סינפטיק.... אבל איזה מהם ?
<Infin1ty> נראה לי זה עולה כסף
<Infin1ty> אין מצב
<Infin1ty> אין דברים חינם
<nicoco> הכל בחינם
<nicoco> אין קאץ'
<nicoco> לא מרמים אותך
<New0> כתבתי בסינפטיק NVIDIA והוא מצא לי הרבה
<Infin1ty> :O
<Ddorda> ‏New0: חפש בגוגל
<Ddorda> ‏שם הכרטיס שלך + ubuntu
<New0> דור יש לך מושג אולי מה אני צריך להתקין ?
<Infin1ty> מה זה סינפטיק?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ^
<Infin1ty> זה במקום ווינדוס?
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: תוכנה להתקנת תוכנות
<New0> GT 330M
<Ddorda> ‎Synaptic
<Infin1ty> כמו INSTALLER?
<New0> אה אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: מנהל חבילות זה נקרא
<New0> אגב מישהו פה משתמש עם AUDACIOUS ?
<Infin1ty> אה
<Infin1ty> ואפשר להתקין הדבר הזה , וירטואל? עם ווינדוס?
<Infin1ty> דרך המנהל ?
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: לא
<Ddorda> ‎אפשר להתקין VirtualBox
<Ddorda> ‏ווינדוז אתה חייב להתקין בעזרת דיסקר
<Ddorda> ‏דיסק
<Infin1ty> אבל אין לי
<Infin1ty> זה בא עם המחשב
<nicoco> מה בא עם המחשב?
<Infin1ty> הווינדוס
<nicoco> :|
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: כנס לאתר של מיקרוסופט ותקנה מהם
<Ddorda> ‏זה עולה רק 450₪
<Infin1ty> ?
<Infin1ty> למה שאני אקנה
<Infin1ty> קיבלתי עם המחשב הנייד
<nicoco> כי הם מפגרים
<nicoco> זה למה
<Infin1ty> :(
<Infin1ty> גם אובונטו עולה כסף
<Infin1ty> ראיתי שזה עולה
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: תנסה, אולי יתנו לך. ממה שאני שמעתי הם לא מקבלים
<nicoco> מוכרים לך זבל ב200$ :S
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: ?!
<Infin1ty> היה שם משהו בתשלום
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: איפה ראית את זה?
<nicoco> Infin1ty - מה לעזאזל?!
<Ddorda> ‏אובונטו לא עולה כסף
<nicoco> אובונטו זה בחינם ובחינם לחלוטין
<nicoco> לא סתם בחינם
<nicoco> אלא עם קוד פתוח
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: אתה מתכוון לחנות של קנוניקל?
<Infin1ty> מה זה קוד פתוח?
<Infin1ty> הממ
<Infin1ty> יכול להיות
<Infin1ty> האנגלית שלי לא טובה כל כך
<Infin1ty> מה?
<Infin1ty> לאן הוא הלך?
<Infin1ty> נעלבתי
<nicoco> קוד פתוח = אתה יכול לערוך את הקוד של התוכנה
<nicoco> ובטח יש לו לאג של האינטרנט
<Infin1ty> באמת??
<Infin1ty> מה זה לאג?
<nicoco> נו
<nicoco> !לאג
<nicoco> !g לאג
<Hoborg> "לאג – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%259C%25D7%2590%25D7%2592 | "קימטיקה – סרט ההמשך לאג&#39;נדה איזוטרית בתרגום לעברית | פרויקט אמת אחרת" - http://www.emetaheret.org.il/2010/01/20/%25D7%25A7%25D7%2599%25D7%259E%25D7%2598%25D7%2599%25D7%25A7%25D7%2594-%25D7%25AA%25D7%25A8%25D7%2592%25D7%2595%25D7%259D-%25D7%259C%25D7%25A2%25D7%2591%25D7%25A8%25D7%2599%25D7%25AA-kymatc
<nicoco> %
<nicoco> ^
<Infin1ty> אמאלה מה זה
<nicoco> :\
<Infin1ty> אחוזים
<Ddorda> ‏לאג?
<Infin1ty> גם בלינוקס הכל ככה?
<nicoco> זה קישור של וויקיפדיה
<Infin1ty> אה
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: בגלל שוויקיפדיה משתמשים בעברית בכתובות שלהם אז בחלק מהמקומות רואים את זה כטקסט לא קריא
<Infin1ty> אה
<Infin1ty> זה כמו הכתב של חברה שלי
<Infin1ty> לא הבנתי מה היא כותבת
<Infin1ty> דומה
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: הסבירו לך מה זה קוד פתוח?
<Infin1ty> לא
<Ddorda> !g קוד פתוח
<Hoborg> "קוד פתוח – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%25A7%25D7%2595%25D7%2593_%25D7%25A4%25D7%25AA%25D7%2595%25D7%2597 | "קידום קוד פתוח | לינוקס בישראל - דף הבית" - http://www.ilan.eu.org/
<Infin1ty> זה לא עובד
<nicoco> זה אומר שכל בנאדם בעולם יכול לערוך ולהוסיף ולתקן את הקוד
<nicoco> שזה פשוט רעיון גאוני
<nicoco> תחשוב על זה
<Infin1ty> וווינדוס זה לא קוד פתוח?
<Infin1ty> נגיד
<Infin1ty> יש קראקים
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: לא
<Infin1ty> זה עורך דברים
<Infin1ty> לא?
<nicoco> לא קרוב לקוד פתוח
<nicoco> זה האמאמא של הקוד הסגור
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: כן, אבל זה נקרא "לפרוץ" וזה לא חוקי
<nicoco> ועוד מלא פרצות
<Infin1ty> אה
<Infin1ty> ולא צריך דברים כאלו בלינוקס?
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: הרעיון של קוד פתוח זה שאם אתה מראה לכולם את הביפנוכו של התכנות יהיו אנשים שידאגו שהקוד יהיה איכותי ובטיחותי
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: לרוב לא
<nicoco> ייתרונות נוספים: ללינוקס אין וירוסים
<Infin1ty> באמת?
<Infin1ty> אני יוכל להכנס לכל אתר
<Infin1ty> מבלי לפחד?
<nicoco> אתה לא צריך אנטי וירו שמאט מאוד את המערכת
<Infin1ty> חברה שלי לא תהרוס לי את המחשב
<nicoco> וכן
<Infin1ty> אני לא יודע לאיזה אתרים היא נכנסת
<asw3> יש וירוסים
<asw3> עדיין לא גילו
<asw3> :|
<Infin1ty> אז אם חברה שלי נכנסת לכל מיני אתרים מפוקפקים
<Infin1ty> היא לא תהרוס לי?
<Infin1ty> למה לפעמים היא בשיא שלה
<nicoco> כדי באמת לפגוע במערכת אתה צריך הרשאות של רוט
<Infin1ty> לא שמה לב
<Infin1ty> אה
<Infin1ty> מה זה רוט?
<Infin1ty> מי זה?
<nicoco> זה לא משנה
<nicoco> אין וירוסים
<nicoco> אוי
<nicoco> דיברת מהר מדי XD
<nicoco> asw3 - בשביל באמת לפגוע במערכת אתה צריך להיות רוט, ואפשר בקלות לשחזר לינוקס
<nicoco> זה לא בעיה להתקין אותו
<New0> מישהו פה משתמש עם AUDACIOUS ?
<nicoco> לא חושב
<New0> זה תוכנה כמו של WINAMP
<New0> עם קיצורי מקשים גלובליים
<soomsoom> ‎?
<soomsoom> ‏מה פספסתי?
<New0> קיצורי מקשים
<nicoco> New0 - גם לרית'מבוקס יש קיצורי מקשים גלובליים
<nicoco> System > Preference > Keyboard Shortcuts
<asw3> New0, אחלה תוכנה
<nicoco> אתה יכול להגדיר את כל הקיצורים הגלובליים שאתה צריך שם
<asw3> אם כי בקידודים מסוימים אי לא מסוגלת
<soomsoom> ‏בוא נה
<nicoco> רגע
<soomsoom> ‏לפי מה שאני רואה
<soomsoom> ‏פה
<New0> נגיד עכשיו אני פה עם XCHAT אני יכול לכוון קיצור Ctrl + Alt + HOME בשביל להשהות/להפעיל את המוסיקה?
<soomsoom> ‏אתם אוהבים להשתיק אנשים הא?
<soomsoom> ‎:|
<nicoco> New0 - כן
<soomsoom> ‏איזה תמיכה גרועה?
<New0> asw3 אתה משתמש עם זה? AUDACIOUS ?
<nicoco> soomsoom - רק אם הם מדברים מהר מדי
<soomsoom> ‏מה זה החרא הזה
<New0> אוקי תלמד אותי בבקשה
<nicoco> לדעתי יותר מדי נאצים כאן, אבל אין מה לעשות
<soomsoom> ‎?
<nicoco> New0 - כמו שאמרתי מקודם
<nicoco> System > Preference > Keyboard Shortcuts
<New0> ניקוקו אתה יכול להדריך אותי איך ואיפה ואיזה שורה ?
<nicoco> ושם יש לך את כל הקיצוריים הגלובליים
<nicoco> באופן כללי
<nicoco> המדיה צריכה להיות ראשונה
<New0> אה אוקי אבל זה בעייתי לי
<soomsoom> ‏רגע אתם לא מתכוונים להוריד לבנאדם
<soomsoom> ‏את ההשתקה?
<nicoco> soomsoom - אם הייתה לי הרשאה
<nicoco> אז בשמחה
<nicoco> אבל אין לי
<soomsoom> ‎:|
<soomsoom> ‏מסכן הבן אדם
<nicoco> אז צריך פשוט לחכות
<soomsoom> ‎:O
<asw3> זה ירד בעוד מספר שעות
<nicoco> זה יורד מתישהו
<Infin1ty> הלו?
<Infin1ty> 123
<nicoco> הנה
<nicoco> חזרת
<Infin1ty> מה זה
<soomsoom> ‏חחח
<New0> כי הוא משתמש עם הקיצורי מקשים של המחשב הנייד שלי
<nicoco> נגמרה ההשתקה
<soomsoom> ‏ההגנה הזאת
<nicoco> זה בעיקרון מנגנון נגד ספאם
<asw3> Infin1ty, תפתח את הטרמינל ותרשום rm -fr
<soomsoom> ‏זה מהבוט הזה שבנו לכם
<soomsoom> ‎?
<Infin1ty> אפשר לעשות את זה לחברה שלי?
<asw3> זה עושה נפלאות
<Infin1ty> שתשתוק קצת :)?
<nicoco> כדי למנוע מאנשים להדביק 20000 שורות בבת אחת
<New0> אתה יודע כמו מקשים מיוחדים של פליי ועצור וכו'
<New0> חחחחחחחחחח
<nicoco> אז אם אתה כותב 3 שורות בפחות משניה
<New0> חזק
<nicoco> אתה מושתק
<soomsoom> ‏nicoco: רגע, זה הבוט אחראי להשתקות האלה?
<nicoco> New0 - חפש שם
<nicoco> אין לי כוח להדריך אותך בדיוק
<New0> אני כבר מצאתי
<nicoco> soomsoom - כן, זה הובורג המשוגע הזה
<Infin1ty> נעלבתי
<nicoco> סתם
<nicoco> כפרעליו
<New0> אבל זה לא בדיוק מה שאני רוצה
<soomsoom> ‏גם כן
<Infin1ty> טוב
<soomsoom> ‏אנשים חושבים שהם מתכנתים גדולים, בונים בוטים שרק צרות יש איתם
<nicoco> Infin1ty - פשוט תמנע מלכתוב יותר משלוש משפטים בשניה
<Infin1ty> מאיפה אני קונה ווינדוס שאני אוכל להתקין על אובונטו?
<nicoco> מהאתר של מיקרוסופט
<Infin1ty> זה כתוב באנגלית
<nicoco> אבל למה לך לקנות ווינדוס?
<Infin1ty> כי אני רוצה להריץ צייר
<New0> חחחחחחחחחח
<New0> תפתח גימפ
<nicoco> אתה יכול להריץ צייר גם מכאן :\
<Infin1ty> איך
<nicoco> גימפ זה לא צייר
<Infin1ty> לא ראיתי PAINT בהתחל
<nicoco> אין כאן התחל
<nicoco> :S
<New0> צייר זה התוכנה הכי זבל שנתקעתי איתה עד עכשיו
<Infin1ty> זה כמו התחל
<Infin1ty> הדבר הזה
<Infin1ty> עם הרגל
<Infin1ty> למה
<nicoco> תלמד להקשיב
<Infin1ty> אני מקטין תמונות בצייר
<Infin1ty> ועושה כל מיני דברים נחמדים
<Infin1ty> זה מדליק את חברה שלי ;)
<New0> אז מה זה בדיוק גימפ?
<nicoco> רוצה באמת להדליק אותה? תעבור לגימפ ובבלנדר
<nicoco> בלנדר*
<Infin1ty> מה זה?
<New0> תגידו אתם רואים הכל מימין לשמאל יפה עם עברית פה ?
<nicoco> זה אמנם ייקח לך כמה חודשים
<nicoco> אבל תוכל לעשות כמה דברים מטורפים
<New0> לדוגמא הסימן שאלה אתם רואים את זה מימין למשפט?
<Infin1ty> אין לי זמן כמה חודשים
<nicoco> New0 - כן
<Infin1ty> כל דבר בלינוקס זה ככה?
<nicoco> Infin1ty - לא
<New0> ווואוו יפה
<nicoco> תפסיק להכליל
<nicoco> זה רק יעזור לך
<soomsoom> ‏תגידו רגע
<Infin1ty> אה
<soomsoom> ‏באיזה שפה הבוט בנוי?
<Infin1ty> באנגלית,לא?
<nicoco> פייתון
<New0> Ddorda אוקי מה זה המערכת שהמלצת לי עליה ?
<nicoco> נראה לי
<nicoco> Infin1ty - הוא התכוון לשפת תכנות
<Infin1ty> הוא שלח לי הודעה באנגלית
<Infin1ty> אה
<soomsoom> ‏nicoco: למה זה נראה לי הוא רץ על ג'אווה
<soomsoom> ‏לא יודע הוא איתי
<soomsoom> !help
<New0> כן פייתון לפחות
<soomsoom> ‏מאד איטי
<nicoco> !source soomsoom
<Hoborg> soomsoom: http://bit.ly/bQA1pN
<Infin1ty> פייתון זה לא נחש?
<Infin1ty> אני זוכר את זה משיעורי אנגלית
<soomsoom> ‏האאא
<soomsoom> ‏בניתי גם בוט
<soomsoom> ‏עובד יותר מהר
<nicoco> דבר עם ליאל
<nicoco> כשהוא יהיה כאן
<nicoco> עכשיו הוא לא
<soomsoom> ‏אני בונה אחד עם פלאגינים משהו חייתי
<soomsoom> ‎:P
<nicoco> לול
<soomsoom> ‎nicoco: https://github.com/netanelshine/soombot-il
<soomsoom> ‏זה הגרסא הראשונה
<soomsoom> ‏מה שבשימוש כרגע
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מה זה המערכת שהמלצתי לך עליה?
<soomsoom> ‏הגרסא עם הפלאגינים תשחורר לאוויר אחרי הפיתוח
<New0> אמרתי לך בהתחלת השיחה על זה שאני לא מצליח עם אובונטו אז אמרת לי תתקיןן .......
<New0> לא זוכר מה ?
<Infin1ty> אני מתקין ווינדוס
<Infin1ty> נראה לי הכי טוב
<Infin1ty> יש שם צייר
<nicoco> ממש לא
<nicoco> ווינדוס עם כל הכבוד, הכי גרוע משלושת האפשרויות
<nicoco> תלוי כמובן בהפצת הלינוקס שתבחר לדוגמא
<nicoco> בכל מקרה
<nicoco> במק ולינוקס אין וירוסים
<asw3> מה רע בוינדוס
<Infin1ty> מה זה הפצה?
<nicoco> פשוט אין
<asw3> אני לא מבין
<Rodensky> במק ועוד איך יש וירוסים
<asw3> זה מערכת הפעלה בתשלום
<asw3> שנותנת תמיכה
<New0> צייר זאת התוכנה הכי גרוע לפי דעתי למרות שבווינדוס יש עוד כמה תוכנות קטנות של מייקרוסופט
<nicoco> Rodensky - ממתי?
<Rodensky> פחות מאשר בווינדוס אבל יש לא מעט וירוסים
<asw3> ויכולה ליפול בלי הודעה
<asw3> זה יותר אטרקטיבי
<Rodensky> מלפני שנה-שנתיים בערך
<Rodensky> התחילו להופיע וירוסים למק
<Rodensky> ולא מעט
<asw3> זה לא מעניין שהמצב סטטי
<Infin1ty> רגע
<Infin1ty> הבעיה שלי זה שחברה שלי גולשת
<nicoco> וואלה
<Infin1ty> אני לא יודע לאיזה אתרים
<Infin1ty> כל הזמן יש לי בחורות ערומות קופצות לי
<nicoco> בדוק היסטוריה
<Infin1ty> אם אני אתקין לינוקס, לא תהיי בעיה?
<New0> Ddorda אה ג'נטו
<nicoco> תלוי לאיזה אתרים היא נכנסת
<New0> Ddorda אגב מה זה בכלל ?
<asw3> Infin1ty, קח את הכבל רשת ותוציא אותו מהמחשב
<asw3> ותגיד לי אם זה עובד
<Infin1ty> למה?
<Infin1ty> אין לי כבל רשת
<nicoco> asw3 - רשע
<asw3> כי זה הכי בטוח מפני וירוסים
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחח
<Rodensky> אם תתקין לינוקס אז חברה שלך תצטרך שורת פקודה כדי לצפות בפורנו
<Infin1ty> אבל אין לי כבל רשת
<New0> חחחח
<Infin1ty> מה זה שורת פקודה?
<asw3> אז מה יש לך?
<nicoco> Rodensky - תלוי איזו הפצה :P
<New0> asw3 אתה רשע מרושע נונ נו נו נו
<Infin1ty> יש לי אלחוטי
<Infin1ty> זה לא בריא
<asw3> אני מספק לו הגנה לחברה שלו
<soomsoom> ‏תקשיבו הבוט שלכם מפגר
<soomsoom> ‎:|
<Infin1ty> אבל ככה חברה שלי יכולה לראות את זה במיטה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: צחקתי, אל תנסה
<soomsoom> ‏אני לא יודע מה עובר עליו
<soomsoom> ‏הוא מזמין אותי לערוצים
<soomsoom> ‎:O
<Ddorda> ‎soomsoom: ?!
<nicoco> soomsoom - ?!
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: אתה בטוח שזה לא ליאל?
<nicoco> כם
<soomsoom> ‏אתה רואה את ליאל מחובר?
<New0> asw3 מה קרה חברה שלך תפסה אותך פעם אחת ?
<nicoco> כן*
<nicoco> זה מוכרח להיות מישהו ששולט בבוט
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: הוא עשה את זה עכשיו?
<nicoco> :S
<asw3> New0, אתה לא שומע שהוא אומר שחברה שלו תפסה אותו שקפצו לו ציצים בפירסומות
<New0> Ddorda סתם מסקרן אותי לדעת מה זה ? או איך רושמים את זה באנגלית
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: כן...
<Infin1ty> לא
<Ddorda> ‎New0: Gentoo
<Infin1ty> אני לא אמרתי את זה
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: הזוי לחלוטין :X
<Infin1ty> הבעיה שלי
<Infin1ty> שלפעמים חברה שלי משתמשת במחשב
<Infin1ty> ואחרי שהיא משתמשת, קופצים לי בחורות
<asw3> היא גולשת בפורנו?
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: יש מצב והוא נמשך אליי מינית?
<New0> דור תודה :)
<Infin1ty> לא יודע
<Infin1ty> זה מפורנו?
<Infin1ty> כפרה עליה
<New0> asw3 את החלק הזה פיספסתי
<asw3> Infin1ty, יש מצב היא עושה הכנה מוקדמת?
<nicoco> בדרך כלל בחורות ערומות מקפצות זה מפרונו
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: ממי נראה לך גיליתי שאתה חתיך?
<asw3> זה בגלל המשחק המקדים
<Infin1ty> מה?
<asw3> ח ר מ נ י ת
<Infin1ty> כן היא קצת חרמנית
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: לא יודע שאלה טובה :}
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: רגע, רגע רגע... אתה נמשך אליי מינית?
<Infin1ty> היא תסתדר עם לינוקס?
<nicoco> תשאל אותה
<nicoco> איך אנחנו אמורים לדעת?
<Infin1ty> היא לא יודעת מה זה
<Infin1ty> היא רוצה רק לגלוש
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: אתה שואל בכלל? ;)
<New0> קצת הרבה ........... ה ר ב  ה
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: לא, סתם
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: ועוד איך אני שואל... יש לי הומופוביה
<Ddorda> ‏אני נשוי, איזה נמשך אליך מינית
<nicoco> Infin1ty אם זה רק לגלוש אז אין בעיה
<Infin1ty> ולא יהיו וירוסים?
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: אז אל תדאג
<Infin1ty> ובחורות ערומות?
<nicoco> לא יהיו וירוסים
<nicoco> לגבי הבחורות...
<asw3> Infin1ty, אתה יכול לגלוש דרך telnet
<Ddorda> ‏חבר'ה
<nicoco> לא יודע
<asw3> זה גם בלי תמונות
<Ddorda> ‏בחורות ערומים זה חולירע
<nicoco> אני לא הייתי מתלונן על זה
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: לא לדאוג, אתה אומר?
<New0> רגע על איזה חברה אנחנו מדברים פה של מי ?
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: אכן
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: אז רגע, אם אתה אומר שאני חתיך, למה יש לי תחושה שאתה מנסה לאנוס אותי
<Ddorda> ‏יש לי חברה שהיא גם החברה הכי טובה שלי, כבר שנתיים וחצי
<nicoco> soomsoom - אתה כל כך צעיר ואטרקטיבי
<nicoco> >3
<nicoco> <3
<Rodensky> רק שנתיים וחצי? יש לך הזדמנות לברוח
<Infin1ty> אתם כולם גברים פה?
<nicoco> ;)
<New0> soomsoom אתה פלפל :) חחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: נו.. תפעיל את ההומור ההומופובי שלך
<Infin1ty> יש פה הומואים?
<Ddorda> ‏Rodensky: לברוח? למה?
<Infin1ty> כי אני הומופוב
<Infin1ty> ????????
<New0> לא יש פה גם בת
<New0> בנות*
<Ddorda> ‏הלו, הלו, מה כולם נהיו פה הומופובים? זאת מחלה?
<Infin1ty> באמת?
<Infin1ty> היא יודעת לינוקס?
<nicoco> בת*
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: להפעיל?
<Ddorda> ‏היא לא גיקית, אבל היא יודעת להשתמש
<Rodensky> היא סתומה לאללה
<Infin1ty> באמת?
<nicoco> Ddorda - זה יותר גרוע ממחלה
<Infin1ty> המ
<Infin1ty> את רואה פורנו?
<nicoco> זה נכנס לך למוח ומשעבד אותך
<Infin1ty> יש לך וירוסים?
<New0> תגידו אתם מכירים מישהי שהיא קוד פתוח ?.?????
<nicoco> אין לאף לינוקסאי וירוסים
<Ddorda> ‏New0: יש בתחנה המרכזית בת"א
<Ddorda> ‎:O
<nicoco> אלא אם אתה מחשיב וירוסים של ווינדוס
<soomsoom> ‏רגע רגע
<soomsoom> ‏אני רוצה להבין
<New0> דור זה היה לצחוק נ"ב גם מאחורי הבורסה
<Rodensky> דור - הוא מתכוון שהיא גם קוד פתוח וגם חינם :))
<soomsoom> ‏אני מדבר פה
<Infin1ty> חברים
<soomsoom> ‏עם אנשים שחיו\חיים בקהילות כאלה של הומואים
<soomsoom> ‎?
<Infin1ty> מה זה השיחה הגסה הזאת
<New0> ברור זה הכוונה
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: לא שידוע לי
<Infin1ty> יש פה ילדים קטנים
<asw3> קוד פתוח=חינם
<soomsoom> ‏אז מה כולם מנסים להתחיל איתי?
<asw3> מזה גם לשלם על קוד פתוח?
<Infin1ty> רגע
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: קוד פתוח != חינם
<Infin1ty> קוד פתוח זה חינם?
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחח
<asw3> אז בשביל מה הוא פתוח?
<nicoco> Infin1ty - למה גסה? עדיף לפתוח הכל כמה שיותר מוקדם
<soomsoom> ‏מה בעייני הקהילה אני מושך?
<Infin1ty> אז חברה שלי היא קוד פתוח?
<Infin1ty> אז גם לינוקס זה קוד פתוח?
<asw3> חברה שלך היא קוד פתוח?
<Infin1ty> לא יודע
<Infin1ty> נראה לי, לא?
<asw3> אני יכול לבדוק
<nicoco> soomsoom - אתה גבר צעיר ונחמד, אפשר להכין ממך טחינה, מה רע?
<Infin1ty> איך אתה יכול לבדוק?
<New0> ניקוקו http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/1197/screenshotygm.png
<soomsoom> ‏nicoco: אתה רומז לי שאתה רוצה לשכב איתי?
<New0> זה הכוונה נכון?
<Infin1ty> ?
<New0> soomsoom בת?
<nicoco> soomsoom - לא יודע, אם אתה מעוניין...
<New0> בן?
<soomsoom> ‏New0: מה בת?
<soomsoom> ‏מה בן?
<New0> כלום
<soomsoom> ‏אני לא מבין את השאלה
<New0> ASL
<New0> לא משנה
<soomsoom> ‏מה זה ASL?
<New0> אתה נותן פה לאנשים הצעות ואתה שואל אם זה מה שהם רומזים חחח
<soomsoom> ‎New0: ASL = Asshole?
<soomsoom> ‏אני?! נתתי הצעות?!
<New0> Age Sex Location
<nicoco> New0 - אתה לוחץ על מה שאתה רוצה להגידר לו קיצור, ואז לוחץ על הקיצור במקלדת
<Infin1ty> נראה לי אני אתקין לינוקס
<Infin1ty> ככה חברה שלי תגלוש
<Infin1ty> ואני לא אראה בחורות ערומות
<Infin1ty> אחרת היא נעלבת
<nicoco> Infin1ty - לא יהיו וירוסים, לגבי הבחורות הערומות אני לא בטוח
<nicoco> ואתה כבר עובד דרך לינוקס
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: עליי לציין שבנית קקהילה מאד מוזרה
<nicoco> אובונטו זאת הפצה מבוססת לינוקס
<soomsoom> ‏nicoco: אתה בטוח?!
<Infin1ty> אה
<Infin1ty> אובונטו זה לינוקס?
<soomsoom> ‏nicoco: אחרי כל השינויים שהם עושים לקרנל, אתם עוד קוראים לזה לינוקס?!
<New0> nicoco נכון אבל זה הבעיה שאני לא רוצה לעשות את זה כי זה כבר מוגדר על הנייד שלי בכללי
<soomsoom> ‏nicoco: אין לכם בושה?
<nicoco> soomsoom - רק עם קונדום, כן?
<Infin1ty> זה מה קרנל?
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: לא אני בניתי אותה
<soomsoom> ‏הא
<Infin1ty> צריך קונדום להשתמש בלינוקס?
<Infin1ty> מה? לא הבנתי
<asw3> כדי שלא יהיו וירוסים
<nicoco> אני סתם יורד עליו
<Infin1ty> ?
<nicoco> או לו
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: אוי נו מה אתה מדבר שטויות
<nicoco> אם הוא ממש ירצה
<nicoco> סתם
<asw3> אם אתה לא רוצה וירוסים במערכת
<asw3> אתה צריך קודנום
<asw3> שיגן עליך יותר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏"מה?! מנצליח את היכולות של הקוד הפתוח? השתגעתם?!?!"
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: אני לא מדבר שטויות
<soomsoom> ‏אני מציב לכם עובדות
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: אתה לא סתם מדבר שטויות, אתה מזיין את השכל
<New0> ניקוקו אני פשוט מחפש דרך להוסיף עוד קיצור מקש לאותה הפקודה מסויים של אותה תוכנה מסויימת ספציפית
<nicoco> New0 - אה
<nicoco> אז היית אומר מראש
<nicoco> :|
<New0> Infilty דווקא לווינדוס צריך קונדום לא ללינוקס
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: אל תיעלב, אבל זה עובדה, הכל אצלכם בפאטצ'ים ווזה רע
<New0> שלא ייקרוס בטעות
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: קוד פתוח זה קוד פתוח, זה שקנוניקל יודעים להשתמש בזה לטובתם לא הופך את זה לדבר רע
<soomsoom> ‏כל השיוניים בקרנל בפאטצ'ים
<New0> :)
<Infin1ty> אין לי קונדומים אבל
<soomsoom> ‏תבין אני בעד שינויים זה דבר טוב
<Ddorda> ‏(התכוונתי זה שהם יודעים להשתמש בזה לעומת הרבה הפצות אחרות)
<soomsoom> ‏אבל למה פאטצ'ים?
<Infin1ty> טוב
<Infin1ty> נראה לי הכי טוב לינוקס לחברה שלי
<Infin1ty> ואני אתקין ווינדוס גם
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: כי הם חותמים על חוזים עם כל מני חברות כדי להכין דרייברים לקרנל
<Infin1ty> אם יש בעיה אני אגיד לה לשאול פה
<Infin1ty> אבל תתייחסו אליה יפה
<Ddorda> ‏וזה דברים שהם לא יכולים להעביר הלאה, למרות כל הרצון הטוב
<nicoco> אם היא לא מדברת מהר מדי
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: אבל למה פאקינג פאטצ'ים
<soomsoom> ‎וbtw
<Infin1ty> היא מדברת מהר לפעמים
<Infin1ty> צריך להשתיק אותה
<soomsoom> ‏הדרייבים לא נטענים כמודולים?
<nicoco> סמוך על הובורג
<Infin1ty> מי זה הובורג?
<Infin1ty> רק לי מותר להשתיק אותה
<nicoco> הבוט שמשתיק אנשים
<Infin1ty> יש לנו משחק כזה
<Infin1ty> מה
<Infin1ty> שלא יגע בה
<Infin1ty> למה הוא מתעסק איתי
<nicoco> הובורג יכול להשתיק את כולם
<nicoco> צ'אק נוריס הפך אותו לכזה בכבודו ובעצמו
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: מה הפתרון שלך?
<Infin1ty> ?
<Infin1ty> מי זה צ'אק נוריס?
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: ?!
<Ddorda> ‏חור בהשכלה
<New0> אוו שיט
<nicoco> !g Chuck Norris
<Hoborg> "Chuck Norris Facts |" - http://www.chucknorrisfacts.com/ | "Chuck Norris - Google Search" - http://www.nochucknorris.com/
<New0> חברה צריך קצת עזרה ממכם
<Infin1ty> למה אתם צוחקים עליי
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: לא צוחקים
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: א) דרייברים נטענים כמודולים, אין סיבה לעשות פאטצ'ים שכיביכול יעבדו כדרייברים בקרנל
<nicoco> סתם מופתעים
<Infin1ty> מזה שאני לא חכם כמוכם?
<Infin1ty> זה לא יפה
<Infin1ty> לצחוק על בורות של בן אדם
<soomsoom> ‏ב) ההיגיון הבריא אומר שאם רוצים להכניס שינוי , להכניס ישירות לגיט של הקרנל
<soomsoom> ‎:|
<nicoco> הממ, תלוי עד כמה הוא בור
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: שמע, אני לא בטוח מה הסיבה שלהם, מעולם לא בדקתי, זה מעולם לא הפריע לי. אני מניח שאם הם עושים את זה יש להם סיבה
<Infin1ty> זה בגלל שאני לא יודע לינוקס
<hamzaatova> היי
<Infin1ty> שלום
<nicoco> hamzaatova - שלום
<Infin1ty> אתה יודע לינוקס?
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: ההיגיון הבריא שלך צודק, אבל כשמדובר על עסקאות עם חברות צד ג, זה עובד אחרת
<nicoco> Infin1ty - זה בגלל שאתה לא יודע מי זה צ'אק נוריס
<hamzaatova> ווינדוס 95
<Infin1ty> צ'אק נוריס?
<New0> אני עד עכשיו הייתי רגיל בווינדוס עם תוכנת ווינאמפ עם קיצורי מקשים חמים כמו באובונטו, אבל עכשיו אני שם לב שזה יכול להפריע לקיצורי מקשים אחרים
<Infin1ty> זה הוא?
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: מעניין איך רדהאט עובדים
<nicoco> לינוקס זה בסדר, גם אני לא בדיוק יודע
<Infin1ty> אנ יאגיד לחברה שלי
<Infin1ty> שהיא קוד פתוח
<Infin1ty> זה ידליק אותה?
<New0> Ctrl + Alt + מקש ימין
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: רד האט עושים חיים קשים לקוד הפתוח. הם מפרסמים את התוכנות אבל לא כחבילות אלא כקוד
<Infin1ty> מה זה רד האט?
<Infin1ty> כובע אדום?
<New0> זה תפוס השאלה מה אני יכול לעשות במקום ?
<Infin1ty> אני גם רוצה
<hamzaatova> אני דורש מכם לבטל את הרעיון של אובונטו וקודם כל לשאוף שלאנשים תהיה במה לדבר
<Infin1ty> מאיפה קונים?
<nicoco> Infin1ty - אם היא יודעת מה זה קוד פתוח, היא תיתן לך סטירה
<nicoco> :P
<Infin1ty> ?
<Infin1ty> נראה אותה
<New0> לעבור בין שולחנות עבודה
<Infin1ty> אני אשתיק אותה
<hamzaatova> אני מאמין שיש לי כוח להביא לשלום בעולם על ידי מי שאני ואיך שהגעתי עד לכאן
<asw3> hamzaatova, אישפזו אותך כבר
<asw3> ?
<soomsoom> ‏Ddorda: אני מדבר איתך על דרייברים בלינוקס, בכל לינוקס זה אמור להיות אותו דבר
<hamzaatova> אין מה לא להסכים ידתי של אובונטו
<soomsoom> ‎Ddorda: modprobe nvidia
<soomsoom> ‏מה זה עושה?
<soomsoom> ‏אתה יודע?
<asw3> hamzaatova, לאחרונה היית קצת לא שפוי
<Infin1ty> hamzaatova אתה יודע לינוקס? אתה יכול לעזור לי?
<Infin1ty> הם אומרים שאין צייר
<asw3> הכדורים סידרו לך את הראש?
<Infin1ty> ואני לא מאמין להם
<Infin1ty> לא יכול להיות
<nicoco> אנחנו אומרים שאין התחל
<nicoco> לא שאין צייר
<nicoco> צייר יש גם יש
<Infin1ty> יש צייר? איפה?
<nicoco> רק צריך להתקין אותו
<NewOne> פאק עכשיו המחשב ההוא נתקע עוד הפעם
<hamzaatova> בואו נסגור את אובונטו
<nicoco> hamzaatova - בכל יום
<hamzaatova> ועכשיו שאני לא על אובונטו הזוועתי אני יכול לעשות הרבה דברים כמו לעשות מקרו שיחנך לכולם את הצורה
<NewOne> Ddorda תגיד יש עוד מערכת הפעלה שאת ממליץ לי ?
<NewOne> Ddorda אני עכשיו ניסיתי אובונטו נוטבוק
<Infin1ty> טוב אמרתי לחברה שלי
<Infin1ty> שהיא יכולה לעשות מה שהיא רוצה במחשב
<Infin1ty> היא באה אליי
<Ddorda> ‎NewOne:MeeGo
<NewOne> Ddorda באובונטו הרגיל זה לא היה קורה אבל בשניהם המסך לא היה תקין אבל הפעם הכל פשוט פריזזזזז
<Infin1ty> פריז?
<NewOne> מלשון עצור
<Infin1ty> מה?
<Infin1ty> עצור זה ע.צ.ר
<Infin1ty> כמו שהמורה ללשון אמרה
<soomsoom> ‏בגד כפת בראש מילה
<NewOne> נעצר אני יכול להוזיז את העכבר אבל שום דבר לא נלחץ כלום
<Infin1ty> למה אתם משתיקים אנשים
<NewOne> מי עכשיו על השתק?
<Infin1ty> רק לי מותר
<soomsoom> ‏Infin1ty: רוצה הפצה יותר טובה?
<Infin1ty> ככה חברה שלי אומרת
<Infin1ty> מה זה הפצה?
<Ddorda> ‏מי שעלול לעשות בעיות
<soomsoom> ‏Infin1ty: עם חברה שיודעים לעזור ?
<Infin1ty> זה וירוס?
<Ddorda> ‏מהנסיון המר שלנו אתו
<nicoco> soomsoom - הבנאדם מבולבל מעל הראש במילא
<nicoco> אל תבלבל אותו יותר
<nicoco> :\
<NewOne> לא זה סוג של מערכת הפעלה מבוססת לינקוס
<NewOne> *לינוק
<NewOne> ס
<Infin1ty> לינוקס זה אובונטו
<Infin1ty> אמרו לי פה
<NewOne> ממש לא
<asw3> אובונטו זה לינוקס אפריקאי
<NewOne> מבוסס לינוקס
<Infin1ty> זה צריך להיות גדול אז
<soomsoom> ‏Infin1ty: קצר ולעניין, ללינוקס יש מלא הפצות, זאת אומרת שמתכנתים לקחו את הקוד של הקרנל (ליבה של המערכת הפעלה) שינו אותו קצת הוסיפו לו חבילו
<soomsoom> ‏ת
<Infin1ty> לב המערכת?
<Infin1ty> יש לה רגשות?
<soomsoom> ‏וקבעו לו שם
<Infin1ty> אפשר לדבר אליה ?
<Infin1ty> ואי איזה מגניב
<New0> רגישות יש לכל מערכת
<Infin1ty> איך עושים את זה?
<New0> לדוגמא לאובונטו יש רגישות מהמחשב שלי
<Infin1ty> ?
<soomsoom> ‏Infin1ty: זה הבסיס של המערכת
<New0> עוד שניה ויהיה לי עוד הפעם פריזזזזז
<Infin1ty> אה
<soomsoom> ‏קרנל = בסיס המערכת
<Infin1ty> כמו בסיס של עוגה?
<Infin1ty> שיש ביסקוויטים
<soomsoom> ‏כן, זה מה שבעצם כל המערכת הפעלה נשענת עליו
<New0> עזוב אותך כמו מהה
<asw3> כמו האמצע של התפוח
<New0> זה כמו המנוע של הרכב
<hamazaatovaa3>  חסמו אותי
<hamazaatovaa3> השתיקו אותי
<New0> זה מה שמזיז את כל החלקים
<Infin1ty> אה
<nicoco> השתיקו, כן
<nicoco> דיברת מהר מדי
<Infin1ty> וזה לא קורס כמו עוגה?
<hamazaatovaa3> למה השתיקו אותי????
<New0> אתה יודע מה זה רכב?
<New0> איך הוא זז?
<Infin1ty> לא
<asw3> אסור להתחבר מה- gateway/web
<New0> יש לו מנוע נכון?
<asw3> כנראה זה החוקים
<Infin1ty> יש לו מנוע?
<Infin1ty> באמת?
<hamazaatovaa3> אני בדקתי בלוג.. כתבתי הרבה וזה לא הופיע
<hamazaatovaa3> וגם קיבלתי הודעה
<Infin1ty> זה לא דלק?
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<soomsoom> ‏New0: הוא מנסה לפשט את מה שמסבירים לו בדברים שקורים במציאות...
<New0> עזוב אותי בחייאת רבאק סום סום
<asw3> hamazaatovaa3, נראה לי שהצפת
<hamazaatovaa3> זה חסם אותי
<hamazaatovaa3> בכל ללדעת בכלל שאני חסום
<Infin1ty> ?
<Infin1ty> למה אתה צוחק עליי
<Infin1ty> בגלל שאני לא חכם כמוך
<hamazaatovaa3> אם אתם לא מעיפים את הרובוט שחוסם אותי
<hamazaatovaa3> אני אחנך אותכם עכשיו 5 פעמים
<New0> אתה רציני או שאתה מסטלבל?
<asw3> hamazaatovaa3, אתה הצפת והוא השתיק אותך
<New0> *מסתלבט
<Infin1ty> אני?
<New0> כן
<Infin1ty> מה
<Infin1ty> אתה צוחק עליי
<Infin1ty> חשבתי שיעזרו לי פה
<Infin1ty> אתם רעים
<New0> Infin1ty אתה באמת לא במין?
<nicoco> hamazaatovaa3 - אתה לא הצפת, אבל הוא עדיין השתיק אותך
<New0> *מבין
<Infin1ty> לא , באמת
<nicoco> מעניין למה
<New0> אוקי אני יסביר לףך
<New0> חח
<New0> מה אתה יודע לעשות?
<New0> לצייר?
<Infin1ty> טוב לחברה שלי
<Infin1ty> ולצייר בצייר
<nicoco> soomsoom - אני לא מבין את הקטע, להכנס לערוץ של אובונטו ולהרצות נגד אובונטו? :\
<New0> אתה אוהב לצייר?
<Infin1ty> כן!!!
<Infin1ty> על תמונות של חברה שלי
<New0> סבבה
<nicoco> XD
<New0> בכיף
<soomsoom> ‏יש לי אישור
<New0> מי המנוע מאחורי הציור?
<soomsoom> ‏לעשות את זה
<soomsoom> ‎:P
<Infin1ty> מנוע?
<Infin1ty> יש תמונה של חברה שלי
<New0> כן
<Infin1ty> אבל אין לה מנוע
<Infin1ty> נראה לי
<nicoco> אתה לא צריך אישור, אבל זה סתם לא תקין פוליטית
<New0> מי מזיז את החלקים בשביל שיהיה ציור
<soomsoom> ‏מה קשור פוליטית תגיד לי
<New0> הידיים שלך נכון?
<Infin1ty> כן!
<New0> יפה
<nicoco> הפולטיקיה קשורה להכל בסוף
<soomsoom> ‏שום דבר אחי
<New0> אז הידיים שלך הם המנוע
<soomsoom> ‏לא מערבים פוליטיקה בלינוקס
<soomsoom> ‏זה חוק ברזל
<Infin1ty> אה
<nicoco> ואם היא לא קשורה להכל, היא קושרת נגד הכל
<Infin1ty> אוקי
<Infin1ty> ו?
<New0> כי הם גורמים לחלקים לזוז
<asw3> מזה מנוע בבחורה?
<Infin1ty> המ
<New0> לקחת עיפרון
<Infin1ty> גם גורמים לחברה שלי לזוז
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחח
<Infin1ty> בצורה מוזרה לפעמים
<Infin1ty> יש לה לינוקס?
<Infin1ty> כי אמרתם שהיא קוד פתוח מקודם
<nicoco> ווטף
<nicoco> מה הקטע של הובורג
<New0> הידיים שלך לוקחות עיפרון או צבע ואתה מתחיל לצייר נכון?
<nicoco> מתחיל להשתגע :\
<New0> בין כמה אתה?
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: זה לא הובורג זה אני
<nicoco> אה
<nicoco> לול XD
<Infin1ty> 24
<nicoco> למה אתה משתיק אותו?
<nicoco> מסכן
<asw3> הובורג נשלט על ידי בנאדם?
<asw3> מה?
<asw3> הוא לא אל?
<nicoco> מן הסתם
<New0> אז אתה יודע מה זה רכב ? אוטו?
<Infin1ty> רכב אוטו?
<nicoco> הוא אל, אבל אין לו מוח
<Infin1ty> זה הדבר הזה
<asw3> Ddorda, :-D
<Infin1ty> שנוסעים בו
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: כנראה לא היית בחדר לפני חצי שנה ככה
<New0> נכון
<nicoco> אז כל כמה שתגיד לו הוא יעשה
<nicoco> Ddorda - לא חושב שהייתי
<New0> נוסעים בו מעיר לעיר נכון?
<asw3> Ddorda, היתי בטוח שהובורג הוא אל
<Ddorda> ‏ידידנו הוא אדם שוחר בלגן ואנרכיסט ברמות היסטריות
<Infin1ty> נכון!!
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: הובורג הוא אכן אל
<Infin1ty> גם באוטובוס
<Infin1ty> ורכבת
<asw3> Ddorda, אבל זה לא יכול להיות שבנאדם שולט באל
<New0> יפה אז לרכב ולאוטובוס ולרכבת יש מנוע
<Infin1ty> אוקי
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: כן? מי לדעתך כתב את התנ"ך?
<nicoco> asw3 - מצאת פרדוקס חדש לפתור
<nicoco> :)
<New0> חלק ברכב (מלפי הרכב) שגורם/שמזיז את הרכב
<Infin1ty> כמו שאני מזיז את חברה שלי?
<New0> החלק הזה נקרא מנוע
<Infin1ty> אה!
<asw3> Ddorda, לפי האמונה זה נעשה ביחד עם האל
<New0> בא נשאר עם הרכב חח
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: לא ראיתי שום דבר כזה כתוב בספר הקודש
<New0> אז הבנת מה זה מנוע?
<Infin1ty> כן!
<asw3> זה בתושב"ע
<New0> יופי
<New0> אז יש לינקוס
<Infin1ty> לינקוס?
<New0> שהיא מערכת הפעלה אבל אנשים רגילים לא יודעים להשתמש איתה
<Infin1ty> אבל אני בן אדם רגיל
<Infin1ty> למרות שאמרו לי שאני מיוחד
<New0> אז לקחו את המנוע של לינוקס
<Rodensky> New0, "אנשים רגילים לא יודעים להשתמש איתה"?
<Rodensky> WTF?
<Ddorda> ‏רק בפרשנות מאוחרת יחסית שנכתבה ממש לפני 2500 שנה..
<nicoco> New0 - מה מה מה?!
<asw3> Ddorda, שמע לא היתי שם שזה קרה
<nicoco> למה לקשקש?
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: אני כן
<New0> החלק העיקרי בלינוקס שגורם למערכת לזוז ואז שמו אותו במערכת הפעלה
<Infin1ty> אה
<New0> ובנו על המערכת הזאת (מנוע) אובונטו
<New0> מובן?
<Infin1ty> המחשב יזוז?
<asw3> Ddorda, יש לך screen shoot משם?
<Infin1ty> חברה שלי תהנה מזה :]
<Infin1ty> איזה יופי
<nicoco> כן, ויצמחו לו גלגלים ודלתות וחלונות
<New0> ואובונטו מבוסס לינוקס שאנשים רגילים יידעו איך להשתמש עם זה
<nicoco> אתה רוצה גם גג נפתח?
<nicoco> טעות
<Infin1ty> ?
<nicoco> חלונות לא יצמחו
<New0> יופי עכשיו אתה יודע מה זה לינוקס ומה זה אובנוטו?
<nicoco> נקווה שלא לפחות
<Ddorda> ‏asw3: לא, המצלמה נהרסה במהלך הנסיעה
<Ddorda> ‏שמע, מסע קשה
<Infin1ty> הבנתי
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<Infin1ty> שלחברה שלי יש לינוקס
<Infin1ty> כי היא קוד פתוח?
<asw3> Ddorda, מאכזב לשמוע את זה
<New0> אובונטו זה מערכת הפעלה שמבוססת על לינוקס (המנוע של לינוקס)
<Infin1ty> אה
<Infin1ty> היא יפה כמו חברה שלי?
<New0> את זה אני לא יודע חחח
<nicoco> אם תרצה, אפילו יותר
<New0> אתה צריך לדעת
<Infin1ty> ואללה
<Infin1ty> טוב שהיא לא תשמע
<Infin1ty> היא תעלב
<Infin1ty> כפרה עליה
<New0> אז הבנת את מה שרצית לדעת?
<nicoco> כן, נשאיר את זה בינינו :)
<Infin1ty> טוב!
<Infin1ty> אז הכי טוב לינוקס
<Infin1ty> אובונטו?
<New0> כן
<Infin1ty> ככה אפשר לתת לחברה לגלוש
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: לא
<Infin1ty> והיא לא תעלב שיש לי בחורות קופצות
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: למרות כל הויכוחים, אין דבר כזה לינוקס הכי טוב
<New0> אובונטו זה בעצם מערכת הפעלה שכל אחד יידע איך להשתמש איתה
<Infin1ty> אבל סומסום
<Infin1ty> אמר שיש הפצות אחרות
<Ddorda> ‏היתרון בהפצות לינוקס
<Infin1ty> למה אובונטו אז?
<Ddorda> ‏זה שיש כ"כ הרבה גמישות
<Infin1ty> זה אותו מנוע, לינוקס,לא?
<Ddorda> ‏שכל אחד בוחר מה שהכי מתאים לו
<New0> כי אובונטו הכי הרבה נוחה
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא
<Infin1ty> מה נוח בה?
<Infin1ty> אין לה התחל אפילו!
<Ddorda> ‏כי אובונטו הכי מתאימה למשתמשי קשה לכאורה
<Infin1ty> נראה לי אתה לא דובר אמת
<New0> בדיוק מה שדור אמר
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: אתה רציני?! דווקא מהבחינה הזו היא לוקחת את חלונות בסיבוב
<Infin1ty> טוב חברים
<Infin1ty> אני הולך
<Infin1ty> לשחק קצת בקוד פתוח
<Infin1ty> ;)
<Ddorda> ‏אני מחכה לגרסה של חלונות שהם יסדרו את התפריט לבד
<New0> העיקר למדת משהו אה ?
<Infin1ty> כן!
<Infin1ty> תודה!
<Infin1ty> אני אחזור מחר
<New0> בבקשה
<nicoco> Ddorda - אין למה לחכות
<New0> תגידו מה הוא רציני?
<nicoco> הם רק ימציאו חיכוי עם יותר אפקטים
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: אני מחכה?
<New0> או שסתם ביזבזתי זמן עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏אה.. חח
<Ddorda> ‏New0: למה בזבזת זמן?
<nicoco> והוא בטח מצחקק לו עכשיו מאחורי המסך
<nicoco> די ברור שהוא טרול
<New0> לא יודע חשבתי שהוא מסתלבט
<New0> מה זה טרול?
<New0> בן 24 WTF מה זה פיגור מסויים ?
<New0> אם כן כואב לי הלב עליו
<nicoco> !g טרול
<Hoborg> "טרול (אינטרנט) – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%2598%25D7%25A8%25D7%2595%25D7%259C_(%25D7%2590%25D7%2599%25D7%25A0%25D7%2598%25D7%25A8%25D7%25A0%25D7%2598) | "טרול – ויקיפדיה" - http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%25D7%2598%25D7%25A8%25D7%2595%25D7%259C
<New0> לא יודע אפילו מה זה מנוע
<New0> תודה ניקוקו
<Ddorda> ‎New0: http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D7%98%D7%A8%D7%95%D7%9C_(%D7%90%D7%99%D7%A0%D7%98%D7%A8%D7%A0%D7%98)
<nicoco> כן
<nicoco> מה שדור אמר
<nicoco> הובורג דופק להם את הקישורים משום מה
<New0> כן תודה מצאתי
<nicoco> אוף
<nicoco> התכוונו לטרול אינטרנטי
<nicoco> חפש את זה שם
<New0> תגידו אבל באמת הוא לא יודע מה זה מנוע?
<nicoco> וואו
<nicoco> איזה הגדרה כבדה ויקי נתנה לטרול
<nicoco> OO
<soomsoom> ‏בחיים לא ראיתי אנשים כאלה
<soomsoom> ‎כמו Infin1ty
<soomsoom> ‎:\
<New0> אני מדבר על אינפינטי הזה
<New0> שהסברתי לו על לינוקס
<nicoco> שעכשיו נכנס שוב
<Infin1ty> יש לי בעיה
<Infin1ty> חברה שלי אומרת שאי אפשר לראות סרטים
<Infin1ty> מה זה?!
<nicoco> בטח שאפשר
<soomsoom> ‎Infin1ty: איזה scheduler
<soomsoom> ‏Infin1ty: כדאי לשים לדיסק SSD?
<New0> Ddorda אתה יכול לומר לי שוב איזו מערכת הפעלה כדאי שאני יתקין או איזה דרייבר מהקוד הפתוח אני יתקין?
<Infin1ty> soomsoom, נראה לי ש noop
<Infin1ty> כי ל SSD אין חלקים נעים
<Infin1ty> ולכן גם deadline ו cfq לא טובים כל כך
<soomsoom> ‏Infin1ty: יש מצב אתה מסביר לי  רגע מה זה noop
<soomsoom> ‎?
<Infin1ty> זה ממש טיפשי
<Infin1ty> ישר לכתוב
<Ddorda> ‏New0: הכי מומלץ זה אובונטו רגיל. הצעתי לך לנסות את meego
<nicoco> יאי
<Infin1ty> echo noop > /sys/block/sd<C>/queue/scheduler
<nicoco> התאוריה שלי התגלתה כנכונה
<soomsoom> ‏רגע מה זה Noop?
<Infin1ty> זה scheduler
<Infin1ty> בקרנל :)
<New0> Ddorda אוקי אבל לאובונטו רגיל אין לי כרגע דרייבר טוב אבל אני ינסה את זה
<soomsoom> ‏האא
<soomsoom> ‏nicoco: איזה תיאוריה?
<Infin1ty> עכשי
<Infin1ty> איך אני רואה סרטים?
<nicoco> Infin1ty - my greetings, you are a fine troll
<New0> ומה זה בדיוק?
<soomsoom> ‏Infin1ty: תגיד אתה מחבר בקרי raid למכונות לינוקס נכון?
<Infin1ty> מה זה בקר?
<Infin1ty> כמו סטייק?
<nicoco> זה בקר משופר
<nicoco> לא סתם
<Ddorda> ‎Infin1ty: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Infin1ty> מה זה עושה?
<Infin1ty> זה מביא בייקון?
<Infin1ty> מה זה בייקון?
<nicoco> מלמד את המחשב לעמוד על הראש
<nicoco> ואז גורם לו להפוך לבייקון ענקי ומעופף
<Infin1ty> ?
<Infin1ty> מגניב
<Infin1ty> איפה קונים את זה?
<nicoco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjatRkpSa5U
<Hoborg> Title:  YouTube - Hover Bacon
<nicoco> כאן^
<Infin1ty> יש גם טובורג?
<Ddorda> ‎http://www.freewebs.com/calitorial/Don__t_feed_the_Troll.jpg
<Ddorda> ‏Infin1ty: מה עובר עליך היום? הכל בסדר?
<Infin1ty> מה?
<soomsoom> ‎Hoborg - > Toborg :P
<Infin1ty> נראה לי לקחתי כדור לא נכון
<Infin1ty> תסלחו לי
<New0> Ddorda איי אוו מה זה המערכת הזאת?
<nicoco> Ddorda - למה לא? הוא דווקא משעשע
<Infin1ty> אתם צוחקים עליי?
<nicoco> כן
<New0> אני עכשיו ראיתי את מייגו בוויקיפדיה וזה למחשבים חלשים זה לפלאפוני
<nicoco> כי אתה מצחיק
<Infin1ty> גם חברה שלי אומרת את זה
<Infin1ty> ;D
<New0> ניקוקו לא יפה
<nicoco> ;P
<LoveBunny> ‏שלום
<New0> לחברה שלו מותר לומר את זה לך ניקוקו אסור
<nicoco> שלום לך ארנבון אהבה
<LoveBunny> ‏יש לי שאלה
<nicoco> New0 - ומי אמר שאני לא יכול להיות חברה שלו? ;)
<LoveBunny> ‏התקנתי פה אובונטו
<Infin1ty> ;o
<Infin1ty> אם אתה כוסית כמו חברה שלי
<Infin1ty> ויש לך כוס כמו של חברה שלי
<nicoco> good for you! :D
<Infin1ty> אתה יכול
<LoveBunny> ‏וזה מראה לי כזה משהו מוזר בהפעלה
<nicoco> I meant
<LoveBunny> ‏לא יודע
<LoveBunny> ‏איך להסביר את זה...
<nicoco> יש לך תצלום מסך?
<New0> ניקוקו אופפפההה יפה טוב שיהיה לך אחלה אהבה :P מו מו
<LoveBunny> ‏זה רושם מלא דברים ואני לא מספיק לקרוא
<LoveBunny> ‏ואז פשוט זה מבקש ממני שם משתמש וסיסמא
<nicoco> אז תכניס לו
<nicoco> שם משתמש וססמא
<LoveBunny> ‏ו?
<New0> חחחחח חשבתי בוקס תכניס לו
<nicoco> מה זאת אומרת ו?
<New0> ארנב מאיפה הורדת את זה ?
<Infin1ty> מהאתר שחברה שלי גולשת אליו!
<Infin1ty> גם שם היא מכניסה משתמש וסיסמא
<LoveBunny> ‏אבל הבעיה היא שאני לא מבין מה הולך פה
<LoveBunny> ‏אני מכניס שם משתמש וסיסמא
<LoveBunny> ‏עולה לי משהו כזה
<LoveBunny> ‏רשום לו
<New0> LoveBunny אתה יכול להעלות תמונה ?
<LoveBunny> ‎Application Places System
<New0> !pastebin
<Infin1ty> אל תעלה
<Hoborg> New0: http://bit.ly/duZEAg
<Infin1ty> תשלח לו בפרטי
<LoveBunny> ‏מה זה?
<Infin1ty> שלא כולנו נראה!!
<Infin1ty> לא יפה
<nicoco> LoveBunny - זה בדיוק מה שזה אמור להיות
<nicoco> אם לחץ על זה
<New0> Infin1ry התכוונו לתמונה של המחשב
<LoveBunny> ‏אתה בטוח?
<LoveBunny> ‏לא יודע
<nicoco> אז זה ייפתח לך תפריטים
<LoveBunny> ‏זה מוזר כזה
<nicoco> אויש נו
<New0> שונה מווינדוס אה ? ארבה
<New0> *ארנב
<nicoco> נתקעתי עם הסקריפט ההוא
<New0> LoveBunny זה שונה מווינדוס נכון?
<LoveBunny> ‏גם
<LoveBunny> ‏אבל זה לא מה שציפתי שזה יראה לי
<nicoco> LoveBunny - אתה מוכן להסביר לי איך אני מפרמט דרך הטרמינל? רציתי ליצור סקריפט מקוצר
<nicoco> Ddorda - רשע, אני באמצע שיחה מלבבת :\
<New0> LoveBunny  גם לי זה היה אותו הדבר אבל אל תדאג אתה תהנה מזה :)
<New0> LoveBunny אתה משתמש חדש?
<NewOne> פאק פאק פאק
<Ddorda> ‎NewOne: ?
<NewOne> עוד הפעם המחשב שלי נעצר
<NewOne> אתה יודע מה אני פשוט יחזור לווינדוס וזהו
<nicoco> לך על זה :)
<NewOne> עד שאני יימצא פיתרון אני יתקין את אובונטו או איזה לינוקס על דוק וזהו
<NewOne> nicoco תודה על העידוד :D
<NewOne> חחחחחחח
<NewOne> עד שסידרתי NumLock ועוד מלא תוכנות והכל פיתאום בעיה
<NewOne> אגב גם העכבר של הנייד שלי לא עבד אבל יש לי עוד עכבר עם י.ס.ב
<New2> אווו יראבק
<New0> סוף סוף מערכת הפעלה למרות שהיא עם צרות אבל עובדת :D
<New0> חח
<New0> Ddorda אוקי עכשיו אני יעשה נסיונות אבל על הדוק שלי זה בסדר ?
<New0> אני רוצה לפרמט את הדוק שלי לשתי מחיצות או יותר (4 גיגה) ועל המחיצה הראשונה אני רוצה להתקין לייב סידי ועל השניה את אובונטו
<New0> זה אפשרי ?
<Ddorda> ‎niko: nvrm now, but thanks anyway
<New0> או שאני פשוט יכול להשתמש עם הלייב סידי לשמור את כל ההגדרות שלי ?
<New0> Ddorda יש עצה ?
<New0> HELLO
<Ddorda> ‏New0: זה חומר למתקדמים
<New0> Ddorda אם אין לך כבר כח בשבילי אז תגיד אני יעזוב אותך
<New0> סבבה אני פתוח להצעות
<New0> הכוונה שאני יפסיק לשגע אותך כל שניה
<New0> תגיד אני יכול פשוט להשתמש עם הלייב סידי ולשמור עליו את השינוים ?
<New0> מה זה מסיבת הטרולים ?
<New0> חח
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח   חזק
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-27
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא. אתה יכול רק עם לייב דוק
<New0> מה הכוונה ?
<New0> Ddorda ?
<Ddorda> ‏אבל שמע, אני חושב שכדאי שתמצא מישהו שמבין בלינוקס באזור שלך שיעזור לך ויוכל לענות לך מיד על השאלות
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אתה לא יכול לשמור שינויים על דיסק
<New0> כמובן על הדיסק אלא על הדוק
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אז כן, אפשרי
<New0> נו יופי זה מה שאני רוצה לעשות עכשיו
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני אסביר לך בהזדמנות אחרת
<Ddorda> ‏אני זז לישון עוד מעט
<Ddorda> ‏תחפש על זה בגוגל
<New0> אוקי מה אני צריך לחפש?
<Ddorda> !g live dok ubuntu
<Hoborg> "[ubuntu] Can I install it from a DOK? - Ubuntu Forums" - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D946831 | "Re: Using dd to boot an ISO from USB DoK" - http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2010-05/msg02048.html
<Ddorda> !g live usb ubuntu
<Hoborg> "LiveUsbPendrivePersistent - Ubuntu Wiki" - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent | "Ubuntu Live USB creator - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator
<New0> זה לא האפשרות הזאת של Make Startup Disk ?
<New0> שהוא נותן לך להשתמש בעוד מקום ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: כן
<New0> Ddorda אני אני ייחפש תודה
<New0> נכון יופי
<New0> אז אם אני יעשה את זה אז הוא ישמור לי על הנתונים נכון
<New0> ?
<New0> Ddorda סבבה אז אני יעשה את האפשרות הזאת ותודה רבה לך על כל העזרה שלך :D
<New0> ולילה טוב :)
<Ddorda> ‏New0: נכון
<Ddorda> ‏לילה טוב
<nady> c
<nady> בוקר
<nady> מישהו מכיר את סיסלין
<someone235> ‏דור, אני בוחן את ה-plugin שלך
<someone235> ‎plugin נחמד
<someone235> ‏עכשיו ננסה לעשות משפטים מעורבים, למשל להגיד in english באמצע משפט
<someone235> ‎or to start a sentence in english ואז לעבור לעברית and then to english
<someone235> ‏someone235, ומשפט שמתחיל ב english וממשיך בעברית
<someone235> ‏Ddorda, זה עובד נחמד כפלט, אבל צריך לסדר שזה יעבוד גם יפה בזמן שאתה כותב את זה
<someone235> ‏תודה בכ"מ
<nady> שלום
<someone235> ‎nady, אהלן
<Rodensky> אני מתקינה עכשיו openSUSE על מכונה וירטואלית :)
<someone235> ‏לאיזה מטרה?
<Rodensky> לנסות אותה בלי להתקין אותה ממש על המחשב
<Rodensky> לפני שאני מחליטה אם לעבור
<Rodensky> יש לי עוד 5 מערכות שאני אנסה ככה :-)
<someone235> ‏יש לך נייד?
<Rodensky> כן
<someone235> ‎have fun with it :)
<Rodensky> already am
<Rodensky> but thanks anyway :)
<someone235> ‎linux's always fun XD
<nady> מי פה
<kosherpup> אהלן
<serfus> בוקר טוב
<kosherpup> שבש:)
<kosherpup> האנטרנט עובד היום:)
<serfus> ברוך השם :)
<Ddorda> ‏kosherpup: מזל טוב
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<kosherpup> חחחח
<kosherpup> אני בלי אנטרנט זה כמו רומאו בלי ג'וליה:P
<kosherpup> !G ssd drive
<shimi810> !g ssd drive
<Hoborg> "Solid-state drive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive | "Intel&#39;s New SSD Drive Delivers Blazing Fast Performance - PCWorld" - http://www.pcworld.com/article/150771/intels_new_ssd_drive_delivers_blazing_fast_performance.html
<shimi810> ‏איטי לגמרי...
<shimi810> ‏או שזה אצלי. חייב לאתחל את המחשב, הזיכרון פה מלא על הפנים
<Interruptus> ססדי זה בחיתולים קצת
<Interruptus> עוד מעט
<Interruptus> שיתנסו עם זה עוד אנשים
<Interruptus> ויהפכו את זה לסטנדרט
<kosherpup> זה נשמע סבבה של דבר
<Interruptus> לא קל להיות הבלידינג אדג' ולקחת מוצרים להתגלח עליך
<Interruptus> למרות שלא הייתי מתנגד
<shimi810> ‏שמעתי על זה, אבל המחיר מספיק גבוה כדי להתחיל להשתמש בזה באופן קבוע...
<kosherpup> שמעתי שזה נכנס עכשיו ללפטופים
<shimi810> ‏כן. אבל אם כלול במחיר המחשב אז זה מצויין, ורצוי שלא יהוו יותר מידי מחיר גם בו, אבל לקנות אותו בנפרד היום זה עולה הון
<kosherpup> חחח אני אשאר עם המחשב שלי שהוצאתי עלין 400 ש"ח השאר חלקי מחשבים אחרים:)
<shimi810> ‏Rodensky: שומעת? לך רק לך יש את הבעיות עם הצריבה, גם לי. אותם בעיות אבל בלי קבצים דפוקים
<shimi810> ‏משדרים בקשת את מאסטר שף במקום הסרט קונילמל בקהיר (לפי ה־ EPG), גם המוח שלהם נדפק כנראה...
<liel> בדיקה שבועית להובורג
<nady> nv
<nady> מה נישמע
<nady> מי פה
<someone235> ‏אני
<someone235> ‏תקשיבו אנשים, אני משתגע מזה שהמשתנה ~ כבר לא פועל בנאוטילוס
<someone235> ‏מישהו יודע איך לתקן את הבעיה?
<someone235> ‏אני היחיד שזה מפריע לו, הא?
<nady> מה לא עובד
<nady> מי פה
<liel> אני
<nady> מה נישמע
<avi1333> שבוע טוב:)
<avi1333> אני הולך עכשיו לקנות כונן קשיח חיצוני,כדאי של סיגייט או של wd?
<avi1333> הבדל של 70 שקל ב מחיר...
<NewOne> היי חברה שבוע טוב :)
<NewOne> אבי אני אישית הייתי ממליץ רק WD. אבל זה אני
<NewOne> avi1333 רק WD
<avi1333> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<avi1333> ראיתי כאלה שאומרים לכאן ולכאן כך שאני כבר לא יודע...
<NewOne> בבקשה :(
<avi1333> טוב אני זזתי ביי בינתיים
<NewOne> תשמע שנים שמלא אנשים מדברים רק WD יש כאלה שאוהבים HITACHI אבל WD מלא אנשים מכירי
<NewOne> ם
<NewOne> סבבה אחי ביי
<NewOne> ניסיתי עכשיו להתקין אובונטו וזה לא הצליח, אבל הגראב עכשיו לא עובד טוב
<kosherpup> מישהו פה פעם נכנס לוואלה מתוכנת IRC?
<kosherpup> הצאט של וואלה*
<Interruptus> כשעבדתי במפעל
<Interruptus> לשרתים היו דיסקים של IBM
<Interruptus> והיטאצ'י
<NewOne> IBM לדעתי זה יישן
<Interruptus> למה ישן זה SAS
<NewOne> WD לדעתי הם הכי טובים שיש בכללי
<Interruptus> איזה קאווייר
<NewOne> למרות ששמעתי גירסאות ש היטאצ'י גם טעים
<Interruptus> בלאק בלו או גרין?
<NewOne> *טובים
<NewOne> גרין ברור
<NewOne> ברין כביכול זה הסביבה הירוקה
<Interruptus> כשעבדתי במפעל רכשנו תחנת עבודה בראנד
<Interruptus> dell optiplex
<Interruptus> עם צמד סיגייט
<NewOne> אבל יש אתר מסויים שהוא משווה אפילו בדיסקים מחברות רגילות אחרות מלבד WD
<Interruptus> תוך חודש שמענו תיקתוקים
<Interruptus> והחליפו באחריות
<Interruptus> איך כאב לי הלב
<NewOne> ויש דיסקים מסויים גירסאות שהם גם מגיעים לביצועים טוויבינם
<Interruptus> לעשות עוד פעם קונפיגורציה ושיט
<NewOne> *טובים
<NewOne> נכון
<Interruptus> אמרתי למנמר שלי
<Interruptus> חביבי
<Interruptus> נו מור סיגייט
<NewOne> לדוגמא יש דיסקים של WD של 20 ו 40 גיגה שהם עד היום עובדים
<Interruptus> יאפ
<NewOne> suod apt-ge
<NewOne> *sudo
<NewOne> מה עוד יש ?
<NewOne> sudo apti.....?
<Interruptus> aptitude
<Interruptus> האחות הגדולה
<NewOne> מה ההבדל
<NewOne> ?
<NewOne> ומה יותר טוב?
<Interruptus> אפטיטוד קצת יותר מבוגרת ואיטית
<Interruptus> אבל גם יותר מורכבת
<NewOne> מעניין אבל המחשב שלי לא יודע מה זה aptitude
<Interruptus> תתקין
<Interruptus> apt-get install aptitude
<NewOne> אה אוקי
<NewOne> apt-get זה ברירת מחדל בכל מערכת?
<Interruptus> כל הניגזרות של דביאן ושות'
<NewOne> לא הבנתי
<Interruptus> כל המערכות שנגזרות מדביאן
<Interruptus> כלומר מפיס אובונטו
<NewOne> sudo apt-get install gstreamer איזה כדאי?
<Interruptus> קסנדרוס
<Interruptus> אצלי יש באד אגלי וגוד
<NewOne> איך אני כותב אותם ?
<New0> a
<New0> csheve
<New0> check
<New0> עובד
<New0> הירו מה נשמע?
<New0> בדיקה
<NewOne> תגידו יכול להיות ש #UBUNTU קרס עכשיו ?
<NewOne> או freenode
<serfus> לא, קוראים לזה נטספליטס
<serfus> !netsplit
<serfus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<New0> ולמה זה קורה?
<New0> תגידו איך ב איקס צ'ט אני עובר בין ערוץ לערוץ עם המקלדת?
<nicoco> New0 - Settings > Advanced > Keyboard shortcuts
<New0> nicoco tnx
<New0> nicoco תודה
<nicoco> הבנתי בפעם הראשונה :)
<New0> :)
<New0> סבבה תגיד למה התפריט של איקס צי'ט מופיע בפנאל העליו ולא בתוכנה?
<New0> *העליון
<nicoco> ?
<New0> לעזאזל איתי עד שאני מתקין אובונטו הכ.מסך עושה לי בעיות ואז אני לא יודע לתפעל אותו :P
<New0> יש 2 פנלים נכון
<nicoco> נכון...
<New0> אז במקום שהתפריט יופיע בתוכנה
<New0> זה מופיע על הפנל העליוטן
<nicoco> סרינשוט
<New0> *עליון
<nicoco> סקרינשוט*
<New0> מה זה?
<nicoco> תצלום מסף
<nicoco> מסך*
<New0> אוקי
<evp> New0, יכול להיות שהתקנת GlobalMenu?
<New0> evp לא יודע! איך אני בודק?
<evp> תפתח את סינפטיק
<evp> או כל מנהל חבילות אחר
<evp> ותבדוק אם זה מוצקן
<nicoco> או
<nicoco> עניין אותי אם יש כזה
<nicoco> :)
<New0> http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/5138/screenshot11ew.png
<evp> nicoco, יש, אני מת על זה.
<nicoco> New0 - לא הבנתי מה הבעיה :O
<nicoco> זה נראה כמו שצריך
<evp> New0, לא הבנתי למה אתה מתכוון
<evp> זה נראה רגיל לגמרי
<New0> אתה רואה את התפריט?
<nicoco> כן
<evp> כן
<nicoco> והוא במקום הנכון
<New0> זה בפנל במקום בתוכנה
<evp> לא נכון
<evp> תסתכל על התמונה ששלחת
<New0> אני מסתכל
<evp> והתפריטים נמצאים בדיוק במקומם
<New0> אוקי משהו פה השתבש אני יעלה את התמונה הנכונה
<New0> זאת תמונה ישנה
<New0> תראה את התאריך
<New0> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/5938/screenshotkm.png
<New0> בדוק הפעם
<nicoco> אהא
<nicoco> חשוד מאוד
<New0> נכון
<evp> התקנת כנראה GlobalMenu
<nicoco> כע
<New0> זה נראה לי כמו UNITY
<nicoco> נשמע הגיוני
<evp> זה לא נראה כמו unity
<New0> או GLOBAL
<New0> אוקי צודק
<evp> אתה יכול פשוט להסיר את זה מהפאנל וזה יופיע במקום
<New0> global menu ?
<evp> כן
<New0> case sensetive?
<nicoco> New0 - קליק ימני על התפריט
<evp> לא
<nicoco> והסר
<evp> בדיוק
<New0> אוקי אבל זה יעיף לי את התפריט בכלל ואני לא יוכל יותר להשתמש עם זה באיקס
<New0> צי'ט
<nicoco> לא
<nicoco> אתה לא מקשיב
<New0> אוקי
<nicoco> זה יוריד לך אותו מהפאנל ויחזיר לחלון של התוכנה\
<New0> אני יעשה
<New0> ווואוו ביביי יפה :D
<New0> תודה רבה
<New0> אווא איזה מעצבןעכשיו בדיוק סיימתי להתקין שוב אובונטו ולנסות דרייברים למסך אבל הפעם זה בכלל מתח לי את המסך יותר מידיי
<New0> ניקוקו תגיד בווינדוס יש אפשרות למתוח את המסך!!! גם באובונטו יש<?
<nicoco> מן הסתם
<nicoco> אבל למה אתה מתכוון בלמטוח את המסך?
<nicoco> לשנות רזולוציה?
<New0> כי אני לא רואה את כל הפנל העליון
<New0> ואני לא רואה בכלל את התחתן
<New0> *תחתון
<nicoco> System > Preference > Monitors
<nicoco> נסה לשחק עם זה קצת
<New0> ניסיתי מליון ואחת פעם :)
<New0> בעצם אני רק הייתי אמור לעדכן את APT_GET
<New1> יןה
<New1> עובד
<New1> חברה מה זה אומר? http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/6296/screenshotmk.png
<New1> בדיקה
<shimi810> ‏זה אומר שאפלט השעון קרס, אתה יכול ללחוץ על 'don't deleate' ולטעון אותו מחדש. אם קורס שוב, תסיר...
<New0> אוקי תתודה
<New1> איך עכשיו טועין אותו שוב?
<New1> *אני טוען
<shimi810> ‏הוא כבר לא נמצא שם? נסה להוסיף אותו שוב, קליק ימני על הלוח והוסף ללוח
<New1> אוקי תודה
<New1> אגב לא כל מה שראית בתמונה זה באמת מה שאני רואה
<New1> לדוגמא את הפנאל התחתון אני לא יכול לראות בכלל, וגם קצת מהפנאל העליו מצד ימין
<New1> אם הייתי יכול לערוך את התמונה הייתי עורך אותה בשביל להראות למה אני מתכוון
<New1> shimi810 אתה יודע אולי איזה דרייבר בקוד הפתוח אני צריל למסך שלי? GT 330M Nvidia
<shimi810> ‏לא... אבל אמור להיות במערכת-> מנהלי התקנים נוספים
<New1> אגב ב Rhythmbox יש משהו קצת מעצבן, אחרי שהוא מנגן שיר הוא מעלים אותו ב Play Query
<New1> shimi810 נכון אבל זה גורם למסך שלי לא לראות כלום
<New1> אחרי ההפעלה מחדש של המחשב (REBOOT) אז הוא לא מראה לי בכלל את כלום מסך שחור כלום
<shimi810> ‏אז זה באג... זאת הדרך שאני מכיר לדרייברים
<New1> ברור
<New1> אה אוקי תודה
<New1> אגב אלו הדרייבריםם של הייצרן עצמו
<New1> לא של קוד הפתוח
<shimi810> ‏ומה עם אלה של הקוד הפתוח, עובד?
<New0> server irc.freenode.net
<liel> !help
<liel> !ubuntu
<New1> !help
<Hoborg> liel: http://bit.ly/aHPdHc
<New1>  /nick לא עובד לי
<New99> אוקי טעות שלי
<New0> אוו יופי
<New0> "יגעת ומצאת תאמין" :D
<New0> למה ב Rhythmobox אחרי ששיר מסויים נגמר הוא מעיף אותו מהרשימה??
<nicoco> כי ככה בא לו
<New0> חחחח אבל יש אפשרות לבטל את זה?
<New0> שיישאר ברשימה?
<nicoco> צור פלייליסטים
<nicoco> זה יותר נוח
<New0> מה?
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> נח כן/לא כי לא. כי לא כל פעם שבא לי לשמוע אלבום אני ייצור לו פלייליסט אבל מצד שני לשמיעה בעתיד אז כן
<nicoco> בשביל זה יש לך בתוכו גם מנהל מוזיקה
<nicoco> אם אתה רוצה לשמוע אלבום
<New0> אוקי ואיך אני מכניס לשם מוסיקה?
<nicoco> ואתה יכול ליצור פלייליסט אחד שיהווה דיפולט
<nicoco> ולערוך אותו כל פעם
<nicoco> ואם זה מסובך מדי בשבילך אז תתקין אקסייל או משהו
<New0> ב library > Music לשם אני גורר את כל התיקיה של המוסיקה?
<New0> מה זה אקסייל?
<nicoco> תוכנה אחרת
<nicoco> Exaile
<New0> לבנתיים התקנתי audacios
<New0> שוקל 10 מגה נחמד אסייל
<New0> *אקסייל
<New0> איזה עוד תוכנה אתה מכיר?
<New0> אה VLC מה עוד?
<New0> ווואוו 60 מגה זה המון
<nicoco> אני מכיר כל מני, אבל מה זה מעניין?
<nicoco> אני משתמש ברית'מבוקס
<New0> בשבילי לנסות
<New0> גם בווינדוס התקנתי מאה ואחת תוכנות
<nicoco> אז נסה
<nicoco> מה אני קשור?
<New0> עד שהיום אני הכי אוהב ווינאמפ לשירים ו MV2 לסרטים או BSPLAYER
<New0> לכן אני שואל אותך מה עוד אתה מכיר שהיית ממליץ לי?
<New0> אני רוצה גם עכשיו לנסות מליון ואחת עד שאני יימצא משהו שאני יאהב
<New0> חוץ מתוכנות לשירים מה אתה מכיר לסרטים ?
<nicoco> לסרטים אני מעדיף בלי עוררין את MPC
<nicoco> ביחד עם CCCP או K-lite
<New0> nicoco in VLC i have option to Allow fethching media informantion from Internet היית ממליץ ?
<New0> sudo apt-get install mpc ?
<New0> nicoco ?
<nicoco> אבל זה לא זמין ללינוקס
<nicoco> אז התקנתי במקום VLC
<nicoco> בשילוב עם SMP
<nicoco> :|
<New0> mpc = Media Player Classic?
<nicoco> בנאדם
<nicoco> קרא את מה שאני כותב
<New0> אני קורא :)
<nicoco> nicoco אבל זה לא זמין ללינוקס
<nicoco> אתה לא
<nicoco> אחרת לא היית שואל אותי את זה
<New0> The program 'mpc' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<New0> sudo apt-get install mpc עובדה שכן
<New0> אני מחפש תוכנה עם כמה שיותר קיצורי מקשים: להריץ כמה שניות קדימה ואחורה וכו'
<New0> nicoco אגב התקנתי כבר gstreamer זה מספיק או צריך גם CCCP או K-lite ?
<nicoco> מה לא ברור?! זה לא זמין ללינוקס :SS
<New0> אוקי סליחה סוריי
<New0> אני שאלתי עכשיו שאלה אחרת
<nicoco> ותאמין לי שאם זה היה זמין זה היה מותקן אצלי כבר מזמן
<nicoco> אבל זה לא
<nicoco> זה דורש DirectVobSub, שזה דבר שקיים רק, ואך ורק, בווינדוס
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<New0> אוקי מה לגבי CCCP ו K-LITE ? האם GSTREAMER מספיק ?
<nicoco> http://www.facepalm.org/
<Hoborg> Title: FacePalm.Org
<New0> תודה
<New0> חחחחח חשבתי משהו אחר
<H3r0> !g skype 5 for linux
<Hoborg> "Skype - The Big Blog - The next big step - say hello to group ..." - http://blogs.skype.com/en/2010/05/group_video_calling.html | "Skype - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skype
<H3r0> :(
<New0> שאלה לגבי שולחנות עבודה
<New0> אני שם לב שאני מחליף שולחנות עבודה הדברים שעל הפנאל נשארים לי וגם כל הדברים על השולחן עבודה אבל לא אותם החלונות שאני עובד עליהם
<New0> מה זה בעצם הדבר הזה?
<Rodensky> מכיוון שעל כל שולחן עבודה אתה עובד עם חלונות אחרים
<Rodensky> לכן כשאתה מחליף שולחן עבודה - מוצגים לך חלונות אחרים, אותם חלונות שעליהם אתה עובד בו
<nicoco> זה לא שולחנות עבודה
<nicoco> זה וורקספייסז
<nicoco> משטחי עבודה
<nicoco> שולחנות עבודה זה משהו שונה לגמרי
<Rodensky> לצורך העניין זה אותו דבר. אפשר גם להגדיר ממש שולחנות עבודה נפרדים, אבל זה לא מובנה בגנום אלא צריך קומפיז בשביל זה
<nicoco> נשמע כמו משהו מיותר להפליא :)
<nicoco> למעשה השולחן עבודה שלי ריק לגמרי
<nicoco> וכך אני משתדל לשמור עליו
<Rodensky> גם עבורי זה מיותר, אני אישית מעדיפה לעבוד עם workspaces, אבל כל אחד והשגעונות שלו :)
<New0> האמת שזה ככה לדעתי יותר נח כי אם אני מקבל לדוגמא הודעה בבלון על איקס צ'ט אז ככה אני יכול לראות את זה לא משנה באיזה שולחן אני
<New0> ותודה לכם על ההסבר
<Rodensky> לא כל-כך הבנתי אבל שיהיה בכיף
<nicoco> אוף
<nicoco> איזה קור
 * nicoco סוגר את החלונות
<Rodensky> 3 מעלות :)
<nicoco> אצלך יותר קר
<New0> Rodensky יש לי שאלה לגבי ווינדוס ?? אני צריך דרייבר לא של הייצרן אלא של הקוד הפתוח ל GT 330M NVIDIA את יודעת איך אני יכול להשיג?
<nicoco> אבל כאן מספיק קר כדי שיקפאו לי הבהונות
<New0> *אובונטו לא ווינדוס
<New0> :)
<New0> מישהו פה מבין בדרייברים למסך דווקא של NVIDIA ?
<New0> פשוט הדרייברים של הייצרן הורסים לי את המחשב
<New0> אני שם לב למשהו מוזר: יכול להיות שדרייבר מסויים יתאים דווקא ל גנום ולא ל קי.די.איי ?
<New0> join xorg
<New0> טעות
<liel> Shualdon: PING
<avi1333_> New0 קראתי פעם בנושאים בפורום של הקהילה שייש דריברים קניינים ויש דריברים קוד פתוח לכרטיסי מסך של nvida
<avi1333_> נסה להריץ חיפוש
<liel> moshe: כאן?
<moshe> כן
<Shualdon> liel: רואה מאסטר שף. לא עכשיו.
<New0> אבי אני יודע הבעיה היא שכרגע אין לי מושג איך להשיג את זה
<avi1333> בטוח יש פה אנשים שייש להם nvida...
<moshe> liel, מה אתה רוצה? אני באמצע משהו
<New0> אני צריך לקרוא הרבה בשביל זה וחיפשתי מישהו שיש לו קצת נסיון בעסק ככה שזה יחסוך לי זמן. בכל מקרה תודה לך :(
<New0> *:)
<avi1333> בכיף אחי
<New0> אני רואה גם שיש הבדלים בגירסאות של הדרייברים כמו: 256 או 195 וכו'
<New0> לכן גם מידע על זה יעזור לי ויקל עליי :)
<avi1333> נסה אולי לשאול בערוץ של לינוקס אולי מישהו שם יידע
<liel> מישהו יודע למה דורון לא יכול לכתוב בערוץ?
<New0> אה נכון איך לא חשבתי על זה
<New0> אבי תודה
<avi1333> בכיף:P
<avi1333> join ##linux-il
<avi1333> new0 ^
<New0> avi tnx
<avi1333> :D
<New0> אבי אוקי רשמתי שם הודעה אני מקווה שייענו לי
<New0> :)
<avi1333> ב"ה אחי אני רואה שעכשיו אין שם הרבה אנשים אבל נקווה לטוב:D
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אגב מה זה mavrick ?
<avi1333> זה השם של הגרסא של אובנטו
<avi1333> אני חוןשב לגרסא 10.10 קוראים ככה
<New0> אוקי תודה
<New0> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) יאפ
<avi1333> :)
<avi1333> לגרסא הבאאה קוראים:Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<New0> כן תודה :)
<nady> שבוע טוב
<New0> שבוע טוב :)
<nady> מה שלומך
<New0> בסדר :) הסתדרת עם אובונטו ?
<nady> התקנתי אבל לא כמו שמראים
<New0> העיקר עכשיו זה מותקן?
<nady> לא יודע איך סוגרים קבצים
<nady> כן
<New0> מה הכוונהשלך?
<New0> לא יודע איך לסגור?
<Ddorda> ‏nady: תגיד, מתי הזמנת דיסק?
<nady> שבוע בערך
<nady> לדוגמא תפוז צריך אדובה
<New0> אתה מתכוון לפלאש?
<nady> אני מוריד אבל לא יודע להפעיל
<New0> לא צריך להוריד התקנות הכל על המחשב
<nady> כן כניראה לתצוגה
<New0> לך למרכז התוכנות של אובונטו
<New0> ותרשום gstreamer
<kosherpup> איזה תוכנה הכי קלה והכי מהירה בלקודד DVD ל AVI לדוגמא?
<New0> כנס ליו טיוב שניה
<Ddorda> ‏nady: רוצה לשלוח לי בפרטי את פרטי השליחה?
<Ddorda> ‏אני אוכל להגיד לך מה קורה עם זה
<nady> איך עושים פרטי
<kosherpup> לוחצים עליו פעמיים
<nady> ללחוצ עליך
<kosherpup> עליו
<nady> פרטי
<New0> דור תשלח לו שניה הודעה בפרטי
<nicoco> kosherpup - לקודד וידאו זה אף פעם לא באמת פשוט
<New0> ככה שהוא יראה חלון
<nicoco> כלומר, יש תוכנות שכביכול עושות לך את העבודה
<nicoco> אבל בדרך כלל התוצאות מזוויעות
<kosherpup> ניקו אני מתכוון converter
<kosherpup> רגיל פשוט
<kosherpup> כמו שיש בנרו
<kosherpup> שאני מכמיס קובץ DVD ואני מקודד אותו לאיפוד לדוגמא
<kosherpup> MP$
<kosherpup> MP4
<kosherpup> או DVIX
<nicoco> כמו שאמרתי
<nicoco> כלומר, יש תוכנות שכביכול עושות לך את העבודה
<nicoco> אבל בדרך כלל התוצאות מזוויעות
<kosherpup> מה אתה ממליץ?
<nicoco> אם לא אכפת לך מהאיכות של הוידאו
<New0> ניקוקו לפני כמה ימים אני קידדתי MKV וזה עבד דווקא בסדר (לא בטוח הכי איכותי) אבל זה ייצא טוב עם איזה תוכנה עם avidemux2 אם אני לא טועה
<nicoco> אז חפש קונוונטר פשוט
<New0> כושר נסה avidemux2
<nicoco> New0 - למה לך לקודד לMKV?
<nicoco> הפורמט הזה בכלל לא צריך קידוד :O
<kosherpup> ניקוקו מה אתה עושה שאתה צריך לקודד?
<New0> רציתי להוריד לו את הגודל
<nicoco> תלוי לאיזה קודק אני רוצה
<nady> יש איזה מקום שעושה את כל העבודה
<kosherpup> נגיד לAVI
<nicoco> אני חושב שהכי טוב לH264 זה Megui
<nady> חזרת לפה
<nicoco> ולXvid הכי נוח עם VirtualDub
<New0> כושר sudo sudo apt-get install avidemux
<nicoco> הן אמנם לא תוכנות ללינוקס
<nady> ניו מאיפה אתה
<kosherpup> ניו אני הייתי מעדיף תוכנה קלה הכי קלה שיש
<nicoco> אבל אפשר לסדר אותן לווין
<New0> נו זה קלה אבי הדריך אותי
<nicoco> kosherpup - אז אני זו לא הכתובת
<kosherpup> שומע ניקוקו
<nady> מי ותיק פה
<kosherpup> אגב יש פקודות יוניקס לכאלה דברים?
<New0> מה שניקוקו הציע לך הוא אמר לי שזה קצת מסובך
<nicoco> זה הרבה מסובך
<kosherpup> כן אני יודע אני אבחר את הדרך הפשוטה באמת
<nicoco> צריך ללמוד די הרבה
<New0> כושר לא נראה לי שכדאי לך עכשיו להתחיל עם פקודות מידיי בעוד שאתה לא יודע מה זה ווידאו
<kosherpup> שטויות פקודות יוניקס תמיד עושות את העבודה הכי טובה
<Ddorda> ‎kosherpup: +1
<New0> תתחיל המקל לכבד, כי אחרת אתה תאבד כח סתם על להיזרק לים וכמה מוטיבציה שיהיה לך אתה צריך הרבה בשביל זה
<Ddorda> ‏תשתמשו ב־ffmpeg
<New0> חחחחח דור
<Ddorda> ‎sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<New0> או זה
<nady> איך מיתרגלים
<kosherpup> עכשיו צרבתי עם פקודת dd זה טססס
<New0> נאדי זה עם הזמן
<nady> ללינוקס
<kosherpup> בחיים לא ראיתי דבר כזה
<New0> nady זה עם הזמן
<nady> אבל צריך בסיס
<kosherpup> ffmpeg באמת נראה הכי בסיסי נראה לי אני אנסה אותו
<nady> איך מפעילים אתרים
<New0> נאדי אני זוכר את הפעם הראשונה שהתקנתי אובונטו הסתבכתי אבל תוך 3 ימים התרגלתי לעסק ויותר אהבתי
<New0> הכל מול העיניים אתה לא צריך שעות על גבי שעות לחפש דברים
<nady> לשחק עם הכל?
<New0> נדי מה הכוונה להפעיל אתרים?
<New0> נדי מה אתה צריך לדעת עכשיו
<New0> ?
<nady> האדובה שמאפשר צפיה
<New0> אמרתי לך איך נכון נדי?
<nady> אני יסתקל
<New0> אתה יודע מה זה מרכז התוכנות של אובונטו?
<kosherpup> נאדי אתה מתכוון לצפיה ביוטוב?
<kosherpup> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kosherpup> זה לפלאש ולמקודדים
<New0>  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kosherpup> שהם לא קוד פתוח
<New0> אה אוקי טעות שלי
<New0> ואם הרגע התקנתי את  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer אני צריך להסיר את זה ?
<kosherpup> חחח אין לי מושג
<kosherpup> תסיר סך הכל תתקין שוב
<New0> לא משנה אני יבדוק את יו טיוב
<New0> אוקי יו טיוב עובד לי טוב עם זה
<kosherpup> לא נראה שהוא התקין פעמיים פלאש
<nady> פיר פוקס הכי דומה לאספלורר
<kosherpup> נכון
<New0> שונא אקסלורר
<New0> אבל פיירפוקס נהיה כבד
<nady> מישהו הצליח צט בתפוז?
<New0> הכי טוב היום זה גוגל כרום לגלישה, ופיירפוקס לסביבת הפיתוח
<nady> פאיפה מורידים גוגל
<New0> nady תשכח מהאיפה אוקי
<New0> הכל אצלך במחשב
<kosherpup> Ddorda איזה קידוד הכי בסיסי לסרט שיגרתי שאני שומר על המחשב איכות שיגרתית גם כן
<New0> יש לך כמה תוכנות או במסוף
<Ddorda> ‎kosherpup: avi?
<kosherpup> אוקי סבבה תודה
<nady> ןמה שלא במחשב אי אפשר
<nady> באיזה תאריך הזמנתי
<nady> הקבצים באתר טובים?
<nady> מישהו הוריד מהם?
<New0> נדי פשוט תכנס למרכז התוכנות של אובונטו
<nady> אני מיתכוון לאובנטו עצמו
<New0> איך להתקין אובונטו?
<New0> רגע זה לא מותקן כבר אצלך ?
<nady> משהו היתקין מהאינטרנט?
<New0> כן יש דרך אבל אין צורך
<New0> פשוט תוריד את הדיסק של אובונטו מהאינטרנט
<avi1333> kosherpup avi עם קידוד xvid
<nady> מותקן אבל דרך מתקין לא בעלית המחשב
<avi1333> avi זה סוג קובץ ולא קודק...
<New0> ואז תצרוב או שתעתיק אותו ל DOK
<nady> מה זה דוק
<New0> דיסק און קיי
<nady> צריך מכונה מעתיקה?
<nady> כל מחשב עולה מיו אס בי?
<avi1333> aady תלוי בלוח אם ובביוס...
<nady> אפשר ליראות באובנטו איזה ביוס יש לי
<avi1333> *nady
<Ddorda> ‏nady: רוב המחשבים
<Ddorda> ‏אם יש לך מחשב שהוא לא ממש ישן זה יעבוד
<avi1333>  New0 לא הבנתי הפלאש פלייר שהתקתו לא טוב יש משהו טוב יותר בקוד פתוח?
<nady> בתור ממתין לדי וי די?
<New0> מה?
<New0> רגע המוסיקה שלי פה
<New0> בעיה
<New0> BR× 
<avi1333> New0 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<nady> כאילו סי די רום
<nady> מי שלח לי הדרכה ?
<New0> טוב אני רשמית שונא VLC
<New0> כן אבי זה מה שאני מתקין עכשיו
<New0> ולא
<nady> שבוע שעבר
<kosherpup> יש פלאש קוד פתוח
<kosherpup> gnash
<kosherpup> אני לא יודע אם הוא בשל עדין
<avi1333> gnash גורם למעבד שלי להגיע ל100 אחוז:S
<avi1333> ubuntu-restricted-extras מה זה?
<kosherpup> כן הוא לא בשל
<New0> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: מטה-חבילה
<kosherpup> אבי  זה פלאש + קודקים שאינם קוד פתוח
<Ddorda> ‏זה מתקין פלאש, ג'אווה, תמיכה בכל מני קודקים...
<avi1333> ואיזה פלאש יש שם?
<kosherpup> שגםנק
<avi1333> אני התקנתי את הקודקים של gstream
<kosherpup> adobe
<avi1333> אה סבבה אז כבר מה שייש לי...
<New0> avi gstreamer לא מספיק
<avi1333> kosherpup מה הפקודה של הצריבה דרך יוניקס?
<kosherpup> אבי זה מה שזה מתקין אבל במקום שתתקין אחד אחד זה מתקין את כל הקודקים ביחד
<avi1333> New0 לבנתיים כל הקבצים שניגנתי עבוד לי...
<kosherpup> dd
<kosherpup> זה סיפור
<kosherpup> תלמד אותו בנט
<avi1333> אה זה מסובך?
<kosherpup> זה אחד הפקודות המורכבות
<avi1333> אה סבבה אחי תודה אני יקרא על זה:D
<kosherpup> חחח שווה לקרוא על זה
<nady> מה זה הטלפון עובד?
<avi1333> אם אני מבין נכון ]קודות יוניקס זה בעצם דרך המסוף?
<kosherpup> זה גם טוב לגיבויים
<kosherpup> כן
<avi1333> סבבה:D
<avi1333> אפשר לעשות עם זה גיבויים על גבי הרשת?
<kosherpup> אבל זה פקודה קצת מסוככנת כי אם אתה כותב אותה לא נכון מחקת את כל הדיסק קשיח שלך:)
<avi1333> הקצתי עכשיו סוף סוף כונן לגיבויים
<kosherpup> יכול להיות שאפשר ע"י שרת FTP
<avi1333> חחח באמת צריך להזהר עם זה:O
<kosherpup> אבל לא ניסיתי
<kosherpup> כן צריך להיזהר עם זה
<New0> אבי אוקי גם אני ניגנתי מלא אבל פלאש עכשיו באמת בדקתי וזה לא עבד ביו טיוב
<avi1333> אה סבבה טוב אני ינסה לברר על זה
<kosherpup> כן
<avi1333> כן פלאש יש לי את של אדובי:D
<kosherpup> רוצה קישור?
<avi1333> צה שהוא אמר שייש בחילה
<avi1333> כן אני ישמח אחי:D
<kosherpup> אוקי שניה
<New0> או פלאש או החבילה הזאת שניהם עובדים מעולה
<nady> תודה ניו מצאתי
<avi1333> תודה רבה:)
<kosherpup> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<New0> נדי מה מצאת?
<nady> מאיפה אתה
<avi1333> כן אחי שתיהם אותו דבר:D
<nady> פלאש
<avi1333> תודה רבה קושר אני קורא:)
<kosherpup> בהצלחה:)
<avi1333> אפש גם לבצע עם זה אימג' לכונן?
<nady> כמה זמן יש לך אובנטו
<New0> כושר איזה מהם בלינק של וויקי?
<kosherpup> איזה מה?
<New0> לינק
<kosherpup> כן אבי
<New0> אה אוקי
<kosherpup> אפשר לעשות אימג'
<avi1333> אה סבבה אחי מצויין:)
<nady> יכול להיות שהמצלמה מפריעה להתקנה
<New0> DD של אובונטו נכון?
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> אגב לא הייתי ממליץ להשתמש עם זה
<kosherpup> של כל יוניקס
<avi1333> הורדתי כרגע את התוכנה ש New0 המליץ לי עליה imagepartion
<New0> כי זה מגבה את כל הדיסק או המחיצה
<avi1333> אה...האמת שאני רוצה לגבות את הכול:D
<New0> אלא יש תוכנה שהיא מגבה רק את החלק שהוא בשימו
<New0> *ש
<avi1333> מה שהמלצת לי עליה?
<New0> DD מגבה גם את מה שלא בשימוש
<New0> אני חושב , אבי
<avi1333> מצויין זה בהורדה:)
<New0> אבי מה שהורדה?
<avi1333> זה ד"א יש שם לא רק את התוכנה אלא עוד תוכנות שימושות
<kosherpup> ניו זה יכול לגבות כל מה שתגיד לו זה אחד הפקודות הגמישות ביותר
<avi1333> בהורדה התוכנה שאמרת לי:)
<avi1333> הdd הזה באמת מסובך...:S
<nady> דור אתה פה
<kosherpup> כן
<kosherpup> נאדי תכתוב את הניק  במדויק כמו שזה מופיע וזה מאותת לו
<New0> האמת שאני לא יודע על ד.ד. אני לא השתמשתי איתו אלא עם CLONEZILLA
<New0> אני שמעתי על IMAGEPARTION אבל לא השתמשתי עם זה, אבי
<Ddorda> ‏nady: בערך, כן
<avi1333> אה סבבה אני הורדתי את התוכנה השניה שאמרת pationimage משהו כזה
<kosherpup> אני מתכונן ללמוד יוניקס ואז אני אוותר על חצי מתוכנות הGUI
<New0> אבי אני לא המלצתי אלא אמרתי ששמעתי על זה
<avi1333> אה חחח סבבה קראתי עלי הזה תוכנה מצויינת
<avi1333> אני רק מקווה שהיא תומכת בusb אם לא אני יבדוק את השניה
<avi1333> הבנתי אבל שהיא תומכת
<New0> כושר אם אתה רוצה להיות תותח אמיתי זה באמת הכיוון
<avi1333> kosherpup אני גם הולך לכיוון הזה:D
<kosherpup> כן זה הכיוון באמת:)
<New0> האמת היא גם אני חחחחח +
<New0> לבינתיים אני למדתי מלא פקודות באובונטו שאגב מקלים לי על החיים משהו משהו
<New0> אני באמת אוהב עד עכשיו את המערכת ההפעלה הזאת רק שיש לה גם הרבה באגים ועל זה אני שונא אותה
<kosherpup> חחחחחח
<New0> לדוגמא אני עכשיו עם באג במחשב
<kosherpup> איזה באג?
<New0> אני לא יכול לראות את כל המסך שלי
<New0> בגלל איזה דרייבר מעפן
<kosherpup> אז תתקין את הדרייבר
<avi1333> ניסית לשחק בהגדרות תצוגה?
<New0> כרגע זה הסיבה היחידה שלא ממש בא לי אובונטו
<New0> אבל היא יותר נוחה בהרבה מווינדוס לכן אני משתמש בה כרגע
<avi1333> אין ברשת דריבר בקוד פתוח לכרטיס שלך?
<New0> כן שיחקתי אבל כלום
<New0> ברור שיש אבל לא מצאתי עד עכשיו
<avi1333> בלינוקס-איאל לא ענו לך?
<kosherpup> אין לך את הדבר הזה למעלה שאומר לך איזה דרייבר להתקין?
<New0> הכי מעצבן זה שעד שאני יתקין את כל מה שאני רוצה במחשב שלי אז פיתאום הכל יקרוס מחדש
<avi1333> אה חחח ראיתי ששאלת שוב לפני כמ דקות
<New0> לא ממש
<New0> בלינוקס איאיל לא ענו לי
<avi1333> BRB
<New0> וגם בערוצים אחרים
<New0> כושר זה הדרייברים של הייצרן מה שלא כל כך טוב לי עכשיו
<kosherpup> למה?
<New0> כי אני צריך את של קוד הפתוח
<New0> זה בדוק אם אני לא טועה
<kosherpup> אני התקנתי קוד סגור
<kosherpup> וזה עובד מצוין
<New0> אבל של NVIDIA זה זבל בשבילי לבנתיים
<New0> איזה כרטיס מסך יש לך?
<kosherpup> שומע
<kosherpup> nvidia
<New0> מלידה
<New0> איזה גירסה ?
<New0> מודל
<kosherpup> gforce xמשהו 5200
<kosherpup> הדריבר מתחיל ב173
<New0> אוקי
<New0> lspci | grep VGA
<New0> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT216 [GeForce GT 330M] (rev a2)
<kosherpup> אין לי מושג
<kosherpup> תתקין את מה שאובונטו ממליץ לך
<New0> אבל אני כרגע לא יודע מה להתקין כי יש דרייברים שרק הורסים לצעריי
<New0> פה הייתי רוצה באמת ווינדוס
<kosherpup> אה איך הורסים?
<New0> ממש לא
<avi1333_> New0 איך קוראים לתוכנה השניה שמלצת לי שאמרת שהתשמת בה?
<New0> זה מה שהרס לי מלכתחילה
<New0> clozeziilla רק שניה אני יביא לך לינק
<nady> su
<kosherpup> איך הרס?
<New0> !g clonezilla
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<Hoborg> "Clonezilla" - http://clonezilla.org/ | "Clonezilla Live download" - http://clonezilla.org/download/sourceforge/
<avi1333_> תודה רבה אחי:)
<New0> מעולה זה עבד
<New0> בבקשה אחי
<avi1333_> וזה שומר רק מה שבשימוש?
<avi1333_> וזה יודע לגבות לdok?
<New0> כושר, על ידי זה שהתקנתי את הדרייבר ואז עשיתי הפעלה מחדש ואז המסך שלי לא נפעל בכלל
<nady> איזה גירסא יש לך ניו
<New0> אבי את זה לא ניסיתי מצטער אבל בשבילי זה היה מסובך
<New0> ניסיתי פעם אחת וזהו
<New0> יש לך שם באתר מלא הדרכה על זה אם יש לך את הכח
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה אני יקרא
<New0> כי לי יש מלא דברים וגם אני עוד מתכתב אז זה גוזל לי עוד זמן
<New0> תקרא כמה שיותר ככה זה יעשה אותך הדבסט שבדבסט The Best of The BEST
<avi1333_> :D סבבה אחי:)
<New0> אבל אם היייתי יודע אז הייתי מסביר לך ואז ככה זה היה עושה אותי עוד יותר טוב כי אז אני יודע משהו ומלמד אותו ולכן יותר נסיון ויותר ניכנס לראש
<nady> מה עושים עם אמפתי
<New0> אבי, אגב אני העתקתי את התוכנה הזאת לדוק שלי ומשמה העלתי אותה
<avi1333_> נכון ללמד מישהו גם עוזר לך ללמוד טוב יותר:D
<New0> יכולים להיכנס לצ'ט הזה
<avi1333_> אה נשמע פתרון טוב:)
<New0> אבי ברור
<avi1333_> New0 היא תוכנה ממש מסובכת?
<New0> אבי מה זה פיתרון טוב? מה הכוונה?
<kosherpup> נאדי אמפתי זה תוכנת צאטים ומסנג'ר
<avi1333_> שזה יותר נוח שאפשר לעלות אותה דרך dok
<New0> בשבילי כן , אבל זה אולי בגלל שלא היה לי את הזמן. יכול להיות שאם הייתי משקיע חצי שעה או שעה הייתי כבר לומד אותה
<nady> יש אירק בלינוקס
<New0> מסנגיר?
<kosherpup> כן
<avi1333_> סבבה
<New0> אבי , אה אוקי
<New0> אבי בכיף
<New0> האם אפשר להגדיר באמפת'י שיראה משהו ב TRAY כמו ב XCHAT ?
<kosherpup> זה כבר הטריי
<kosherpup> בטריי
<nady> a0909sb@gmail.com
<New0> לא אני לא רואה את זה
<kosherpup> יש בטריי מעטפה
<kosherpup> ואם לוחצים על המעטה
<kosherpup> יש לך אפשרות chat
<New0> רק שניה אני יעשה צילום מסך אני יבדוק אם יש את זה שם, כי יכול להיות שאני לא רואה את זה
<New0> דיברתי על אמפת'י לא איכסצ'יט
<kosherpup> חח איכס-צאט
<kosherpup> חחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> קרעת אותי
<New0> כושר ככה ניקוקו קורה לזה לא אני
<kosherpup> זה מצחיק
<kosherpup> זה נשמע יענו אתה אומר איכס,צאט
<New0> בכיף, אתה צריך לשמוע את ניקוקו אומר את זה
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחחח
<kosherpup> חחחח
<New0> אווו וויייי
<New0> מה הישיבה היום עושה לאנשים
<New0> אווי ויי גיוועלדקט
<kosherpup> וואו אני עוד צריך לכתוב הלילה
<kosherpup> לא יודע מה יהיה
<New0> לכתוב מה?
<kosherpup> כמה ענינים שאני ציך לדאוג להם
<New0> אה אוקי
<kosherpup> ניו אין לך אפרות במסך לשנות גדלים?
<kosherpup> אפשרות*
<New0> לא
<kosherpup> זה מחשב נייד?
<New0> כן
<kosherpup> אה באסה
<New0> יאפ
<kosherpup> אני אגיד לך איפה לשאול
<New0> הייתי מקלל את הנייד אבל הוא סוף הדרך לכן מצאתי תחלופה
<New0> אני מקלל את אובונטו
<New0> וגם את השבט באפריקהק שלו
<kosherpup> יש חברה שבאמת מתמצאים בזה
<kosherpup> חחחחח
<New0> *באפריקהקקהה
<New0> *באפריקקקה
<New0> חחחחחחחחחח
<New0> חזק
<New0> פיתאום יצא לי אחד
<kosherpup> יש כמה טיפוסים שיושבים על קרנלים
<New0> נו וו....
<kosherpup> כי הם כותבים מערכות הפעלה למחשבים לא משוכללים
<moshe> מישהו יודע מה אפשר לעשות אם לאחר התקנת קובונטו אי אפשר להיכנס למערכת (נתקע בשלב הזנת הסיסמה)
<New0> מה שאני צריך ללמוד זה איך לשחק עם ההגדרות של המסך
<New0> יש לי מחשב מאוד משוכלל
<kosherpup> אבל נראה לי שהם ידעו מה אתה צריך לעשות
<New0> כושר , אוקי
<kosherpup> בגלל שהם עוסקים בדרייברים
<New0> moshe שכחת את הסיסמא הכווונה?
<New0> כושר, ברור יש מלא אנשים כאלה אבל אני יצטרך לכתוב להם באנגלית
<kosherpup> ניו קוראים למערכת ההפעלה שלהם puppylinux
<moshe> לא, הזנתי אותה כמו שצריך, אבל זה כאילו נכנס ויוצא מיד (למרות שהסיסמה נכונה)
<kosherpup> אה
<kosherpup> מה הדגם של הכרטיס מסך שלך עוד פעם
<New0> moshe קרה לי את זה מליון ואחת פעם
<moshe> ופתרת את זה?
<New0> עם הסיסמה הנכונה
<New0> לא
<New0> moshe יש לך סיסמא ארוכה? או קצרה
<kosherpup> משה אולי שהתקנת הcapslock היה לחוץ?
<New0> כושר מה זה puppylinux ?
<kosherpup> או שבטעות כתבת בעברית?
<moshe> לא ארוכה מידי, וניסיתי גם באותיות גדולות וגם קטנות, לא עזר
<moshe> זה באנגלית, בדוק
<kosherpup> ניו זה מערכת הפעלה ששוקל פחות מ150 מגה
<New0> משה כן גם יכול להיות מה שכושר אמר
<New0> באמת 150 מגה
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> אני חייב לנסות אותה
<New0> GUI ?
<kosherpup> כן
<New0> moshe מהו האורך של הסיסמא?
<moshe> אין לי אנגלית (עד כמה שאני יודע) מבחינת ההגדרות מקלדת עדיין
<moshe> 8 תוים
<New0> אז אני לא יודע מה אני יכול לעזור
<avi1333> כבר נמאס מבעיות ניתוב!!!!!!!
<kosherpup> ניתוב?
<New0> אבי מה הבעיה ?
<avi1333> בעיות של תעבורה לחו"ל
<avi1333> בעיקר בהעלה:S
<kosherpup> ניו אני מחפש לך דריברים
<avi1333> בזק בין לאומי עד עכשיו עמדו יפה באתגר אבל לאחרונה הם ניהיהו בדיוק כמו כל הספקיות
<avi1333> כנראה אני ישבר בסופו של דבר ויקנה חיבלת תיעדוף
<New0> אבי ניסיתה את Partimage?
<avi1333> בהורדה:D
<avi1333> יורד לי קצת לאט...
<New0> כושר אני מאוד מודה לך
<New0> Partimage does not support ext4 or btrfs filesystems.
<New0> זה מהאתר שלהם[
<avi1333> אני מוריד את שתי התוכנות שאמרת:D
<New0> אה אה אוקי
<avi1333> אה....:S
<New0> איזה סוג מחיצה אתה צריך לגבות?
<avi1333> אז היא לא קלוונטית לגבבי?
<avi1333> ext4
<avi1333> של האובנטו...
<avi1333> בווינדוס אין לי בעייה יש אצת גוסט
<New0> כן EXT4 זה של לינוקס
<New0> אני עכשיו על EXT4
<New0> אבל זה Partimgae
<New0> !g partimage
<Hoborg> "Partimage" - http://www.partimage.org/ | "Download - Partimage" - http://www.partimage.org/Download
<avi1333> אז partimage לא טוב?
<New0> תסתכל עכשיו ב מגבלות
<avi1333> Partimage does not support ext4 or btrfs filesystems.
<New0> Limitations
<avi1333> ...:S
<New0> נכון גם
<avi1333> טוב אני יבטל את ההורדה שלו...:S
<New0> לא מתבצע איחוי בזמן הגיבוי או השיחזור
<kosherpup> YnkeBaBz זה אתה?
<New0> No defragmentation is performed during save or restore
<New0> Filesystem being backedup must be unmounted and inaccessible to other programs. This means that when backing up the "system" filesystem, the operating system is down.
<avi1333> לא נשמע ממש טוב:S
<New0> מערכת קבצים שמגובים חייבים להיות לא מאונט ולא זמינים לתוכנות אחרות. זה אומר שמגבים את מערכת הקבצים, מערכת הפעלה חייבת להיות מכובה
<New0> אבל זה בסדר
<New0> כי ככה משתמשים עם גוסט זה אותו הדבר
<New0> אבי הבנת את התרגום ?
<avi1333> אה סבבה הבנתי
<avi1333> אבל עדיין יש את הבעיה עם ext4
<avi1333> :S
<New0> לפי מה שהוא אומר אז כן
<avi1333> אני נראה לי אני ינסה את התוכנה שאתה כבר בדקת נשמע מבטיח יותר
<New0> בקיצור כלון זילה זה מה שאני השתמשתי
<avi1333> גם לפי מה שרשום באתר היא דומה לגוסט
<New0> אני עבדתי עליה אבל לא ממש השתשתי בה עד הסוף
<New0> באתר של כלון זילה?
<avi1333> היא דומה לגוסט או שהיא הרבה יותר מסובכת
<avi1333> ?
<avi1333> כן
<New0> לבינתיים אהבתי את גוסט הרבה מאוד אבל הוא איטי רצח
<avi1333> http://clonezilla.org/
<Hoborg> Title: Clonezilla
<New0> לא דומה לגוסט בגרוש בממשק
<avi1333> בפסקה הראשונה
<avi1333> גוסט דווקא עם מערכת nfts עובד לי נורא מהר
<New0> וואלה
<avi1333> תוך כ10 דקות גיביתי את המערכת
<avi1333> תוך 3 דקות החזרתי אותה לקדמותה שהייתי צריך
<New0> חחחחחחחחחחחחחחח ממש מצחיק
<New0> זה תלוי מה הגודל של הגיבוי
<avi1333> גיבוי קטן יחסית
<avi1333> אבל גם שעשיתי גיבוי גדול זה עבד מהר יחסית
<New0> באמת עם איזה גוסט בדיוק?
<New0> כי אני ממש לא מכיר את זה ככה
<avi1333> הגיבויים שאני עושה בדרך כלל הם בעצם של מערכת הפעלה +תוכנות הכרחיות כך שאני לא יצטרך לפרמט בכלל
<avi1333> גוסט 2003 אני חושב
<New0> או עם איזה חבילה ??? Hiren's boot cd ?
<avi1333> לא זוכר את הגרסא...
<avi1333> לא בלי חבילה
<New0> ווואלה
<avi1333> אני עשיתי גיבוי גם למחשבים של חברים שלי גם במהירות דומה...
<New0> אז אולי הם השתפרו הרבה
<avi1333> יכול להיות אבל את המחיצה של לינוקס הוא לא ידע לגבות
<avi1333> הוא יצר לי קובץ של10KB...:S
<avi1333> ועוד אמר שהוא הצליח בהצחה:S
<New0> 10KB אתה משקר בטוח
<New0> איזה קובץ הוא יעשה על 10 KB ?
<New0> זה לא נשמע לי הגיוני או אמין
<avi1333> חחח אני לא יודע הוא יצר קובץ ghost של 10נ
<avi1333> זה לא היה טוב
<avi1333> חחח זה קובץ פגום
<avi1333> זה מה שאני אומר שהוא נכשל במשימה לגבות מערכת לינוקס
<avi1333> ד"א יש מדריך לתוכנה שהמלצת לי?אני מסיים להוריד עוד מספר דקות...
<New0> כן ברור
<New0> אבי ה"פ
<New0> חחחח 10 KB לינוקס זאת החלה פירסומת
<avi1333> חחחח
<kosherpup> ניו
<kosherpup> מצאתי מישהו שמצא פיתרון
<avi1333> נראה לי העמסתי על המעכרת יותר מידיי חיבורי usb:S
<avi1333> כבר קרא לי כמה פעמים בפתאום העכבר נכבה לי:S
<avi1333> *קרה
<NewOne> פאק פאק פאק אני שונא אובונטו
<NewOne> אתם יודעים מה הכי מצחיק עשיןו?
<kosherpup> אני לא משתמש בעכברי USB הם לא יציבים
<NewOne> *עכשיו
<trew1000> וכל זה למה?
<trew1000> זאת אומרת שבוע טוב
<trew1000> וכל זה למה?
<avi1333_> הם באמת לא יציבים...
<NewOne> כושר באמת תודה רבה לך שמצאת לי אבל עוד שינה
<avi1333_> שבוע טוב אחי מה קורה?
<trew1000> הכל טוב
<kosherpup> newone זה new]
<NewOne> הכי מצחיק זה שעכשיו אני שומע מוסיקה מעולה אבל פיתאום אין לי שום שליטה עם העכבר או המקלדת
<NewOne> כושר כן זה ארני
<New1> אני יכול רק להוזיז את העכבר שלי וזהו
<New1> אני לא יכול ללחוץ איתו על כלום
<New1> שום דבר
<New1> רק שניה אני יפעיל את המחשב מחדש
<kosherpup> אז עושים control + alt + F1
<kosherpup> ואז עושים לוג אין
<kosherpup> ואז עושים sudo reboot
<New0> ומה זה יעזור לי ?
<kosherpup> זה יפעיל מחש המחשב
<New0> ה עוק3
<New0> *אה אוקי את השורה שלך של REBOOT לא ראיחי
<New0> אוקי כבר הפעלתי את המחשב
<kosherpup> האמת אתה יכול לעשות control + alt + F1
<New0> לחצתי 7 שניות על כפתור ההפלעה
<New0> *ההפעלה
<kosherpup> ואז control + alt + F7
<kosherpup> utukh zv hgcus
<kosherpup> ואולי זה יעבוד
<New0> אוקי
<New0> טוב חברים נגמרו לי הסגריות ואני בעצבים מהאובונטו הזה
<kosherpup> חחח אני אשמור לך את הקישור לתיקון
<New0> כושר אתה יכול מקסימום לשלוח לי פה בפרטי את הפרטים והלינקים של הפיתרון
<New0> אוקי תדוה
<kosherpup> אני קצת עייף
<New0> או לפרטי גם כן
<New0> זה בסדר
<kosherpup> אני אתן לך מחר
<New0> אבי מה דיברנו אתה זוכר?
<New0> אתה לא יכול עכשיו?
<New0> או שתישלח לי פה עכשיו
<New0> כי המחשב הזה עובד מעולה
<New0> זה מחשב רגיל
<kosherpup> כן אני יכול
<New0> ההוא זה היה המחשב הנייד
<New0> שאגב כבר עלה שוב
<New0> בכיף תדוה
<New0> *תודה
<New0> avi1333 ?
<kosherpup> כל מי שפה מתלונן על הבעיה שלך
<avi1333_> ?
<kosherpup> ואז בא אחד עם פיתרון
<avi1333_> עברתי לנייד...
<kosherpup> וכולם שמחים
<kosherpup> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470822
<Hoborg> Title: [ubuntu] NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M GPU - Ubuntu Forums
<avi1333_> ללכת למחשב הרגיל לראות מה כתבת לי בפרטי?
<New0> כושר על מה אתה מדבר ?
<avi1333_> אני רואה מפה שכתבת משהו...
<kosherpup> הפיתרון לדרייבר
<kosherpup> זה קשור לקרנל
<New0> לא אבי
<avi1333_> סבבה:D
<New0> אבי שלחתי לך שוב
<New0> כושר כן גם אני שמתי לב לזה אבל אם הם אומרים את זה אז זה יכול להיות באמת פיתרון טוב
<New0> כושר אגב יש בסוף פיתרון?
<New0> ותדוה רבה
<New0> *תודה
<kosherpup> כן הוא מביא שם בהודעה מספר &
<kosherpup> 7
<kosherpup> וכולם אומרים שזה פיתרון טוב
<kosherpup> לא התעמקתי
<kosherpup> כי אני לא יכול
<kosherpup> אין לי את הבעיה הזו במחשב
<New0> כושר בכיף אחי אני יבדוק ויעדכן אותך
<New0> ביי בנתיים כולם
<kosherpup> תודיע לי:)
<kosherpup> לילה טוב
<avi1333_> ביי בינתיים לילה יטוב
<New0> שמחתי לדבר איתכם ושבוע טוב === או הגיטיי בוייך
<New0> לא לילה טוב
<kosherpup> חחח
<avi1333_> חחחח שבוע טוב
<New0> אני כולא קונה וחוזר
<New0> בדיוק חחחחח
<avi1333_> חחח סבבה קנה משהו טוב:D
<New0> NEXT LITE AND GOOD BYE GAYS
<New0> LOL
<kosherpup> GUYS***
<kosherpup> kt vunutho:P
<Interruptus> צודקים
<kosherpup> לא הומואים:P
<avi1333_> :D
<avi1333_> BRB
<New0>  /nick New1
<New1> ווואצאפ מדארפאקרס
<New0> משיהו פה ?
<NewOne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470822
<Hoborg> Title: [ubuntu] NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M GPU - Ubuntu Forums
<avi1333> עכשיו כן
<avi1333> התחלתי גיבוי עם התוכנה הזאות:D
<avi1333> היא דווקא לא מסובכת בכללל,הממשק קצת מעצבן
<avi1333> New0 היא גם מקבצת את הגיבוי?למה אין לי כמעט מקום בדיסק און קי...
<avi1333> טוב מקווה הוא לא יגיד שהוא נכשל:S
<avi1333> BRB
<New0> avi1333 היי מה נשמע?
<New0> חזרתי מלפני כמה זמן אבל הייתי ב BRB ועכשיו אני שוב פה
<New0> :S
<New0> למרות שאין לי מושג מה הסמל הזה אומר
<avi1333> חח אני עכשיו עושה מספר דברים אז אניכ ל כמה דקות brb
<New0> סבבה אחי
<avi1333> אה חחח זה כאילו סמיילי כזה
<avi1333> בין שמח לעצוב כזה חחחח
<New0> אבל כן אתה יכול לכווץ את הגיבוי
<New0> אה אוקי
<avi1333> אה מצויין:)
<avi1333> מקווה זה ייכנס כי הגיבוי נעשה ישר לדיסק און קי כי אין לי עוד מחיצות
<avi1333> הכול מחיצה אחת:S
<New0> אני רק לא יודע איך לעשות את זה
<New0> אה אוקי
<avi1333> זה נראה לי מקבץ אוטומטתי
<New0> אבל הדוק שלך הוא בגודל של המחיצה ?
<New0> *מכווץ
<New0> מקבץ = לאגד
<New0> לקחת כמה חלקים ולשים אותם בחלק אחד בחבילה אחת
<New0> לכווץ = לדחוס
<avi1333> כן התכוונתי לכווץ
<avi1333> הדוק שלי מספיק גדול
<New0> אני יודע רק תיקנתי אותך :) כמובן אם מותר לי
<New0> אוקי סבבה
<avi1333> אמרת שהוא שומר רק מה שהכרחי במחיצה כך שאמור להיות לי מספיק מקום
<avi1333> חחח בטח שמותר לך אחי:)
<avi1333> זה רק יכול עלזור:)
<avi1333> *לעזור
<New0> אגב הייתי רוצה שאח"כ תבדוק כמה הקובץ שוקל? אם כמו המחיצה ? או כמו הגודל של הדיסק/מחיצה בשימוש
<avi1333> טוב שניה אני מפנה מקום בדיסק און קי הוא אמר שאין מספיק מקום
<New0> את זה מה שאני לא יודע
<avi1333> סבבה אחי
<New0> יאפ
<avi1333> הוא אמור להיות כמו המחיצה בשימוש
<avi1333> ככה זה גם בגוסט
<avi1333> אם זה כמו כל המחיצה אז אין לי מקום לזה חחחחח
<New0> בגוסט זה ככה ב DD זה לא ככה
<avi1333> בDD זה כמו כל המחיצה?
<avi1333> איפה אתה אמור לשמור 160GB וזה במקרה הטובS:
<New0> ראיתי אגב שיש שם אפשרות לגבות כמו DD או כמו משהו אחר
<New0> זה תוכנה שמבוססת על תוכנות אחרות
<avi1333> כן אני חושב שייש אפשרות כזאות
<New0> ב DD כן לפי מה שאמרו לי
<New0> אני יודע שיש אפשרות כזאת בכלון זילה אבל לא חפרתי על זה
<avi1333> טוב פיניתי קצת מסום בdok מקווה זה יספיק
<avi1333> אני יודע שבגוסט הוא גם מכווץ
<avi1333> ז"א עושה קומפרס לקובץ האימג'
<New0> אמרו לי ש DD שומר ביט אחרי ביט, והוא לא יודע מתי קובץ מתחיל באיזה סקטור או איפה הוא מסתיים
<New0> נכון זה מה שאני אוהב בגוסט
<New0> הוא מכווץ כמעט בחצי לפי מה שזכור לי
<New0> אם אתה עושה על HIGH
<avi1333> נכון
<avi1333> אני מאוד אוהב את גוסט חבל שהיא לא יודעת לעבוד בext4:(
<New0> אני יודע שיש על זה וויקי שלם אם אני לא טועה אבל אם זה באמת יעזור לך אז תגיד לי אני מעוניין באמת ללמוד על זה קצת
<New0> חבל באמת
#ubuntu-il 2010-11-28
<New0> מה לעשות פאקינג מייקרוסופט
<nady> nh
<nady> מי ער
<avi1333> כן:S
<nady> מה קרה?
<nady> מאיפה אתה
<New0> אבי, אני לא מוצא את הפאקינג וויקי של כלוןזילה
<New0> nady מה זה משנה מאיפה אנשים?
<avi1333> כן גם אני לא מצאתי אותו
<nady> חסוי?
<avi1333> אבל מצאתי מדריך שימושי איך לגבות לרשת
<avi1333> http://www.howtoforge.org/back-up-restore-hard-drives-and-partitions-with-clonezilla-live-p2
<Hoborg> Title: Back Up/Restore Hard Drives And Partitions With CloneZilla Live - Page 2 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
<avi1333> לא ניסתי את זה אבל נשמע דבר מצויין
<avi1333> אולי עוד מעט ננסה
<avi1333> אני זז לסיים את הגיבוי לאחר שפינתי מעט מקום
<New0> לנסות מה , אבי?
<avi1333> אם עדיין לא יכנס אני ינסה לגבות לרשת:D
<avi1333> לגבות לרשת
<New0> אה אוקי
<New0> אבי , דבר אחד בעייתי שם
<New0> שהוא מגבה לך הכל על מלא קבצים אני חושב אבל יש קובץ אחד גדול שהוא הגיבוי עצמו
<New0> למרות שאני לא יודע אם צריך את כל הקבצים שיש שם
<avi1333> השאלה היא איזה קובץ צריך כאשר פותחים את הגיבוי
<avi1333> ז"א איזה קובץ אתה אמור לטעון לתוכנה?
<New0> avi1333 http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/general-live-use.php
<New0> http://clonezilla.org/ כאן כנס ללינק בתפריט משמאל ל Live CD/USE/PXE
<New0> jfjldsjלחךלחלjlkjlkjkJLKJLKJKLJLK/?LKJLK
<H3r0> זהו
<H3r0> סוף סוף
<New0> זאת היתה בדיקה
<H3r0> אפשר לנשום קצת
<New0> סוף סוף מה ?
<H3r0> סיימתי מה שהייתי צריך לעשות !! (:
<avi1333> סבבה:Dתודה תודה אחי
<nady> איזה גירסה יש לך ניו
<New0> תגידו איך אני משתמע עם CAPS LOCK ?
<New0> איזו גירסה?
<New0> של מה?
<nady> אובנטו
<New0> 10.10
<H3r0> איזה מזל מעפן
<H3r0> איזה לאובונטו
<H3r0> ולכל הפצה אחרת
<H3r0> את
<H3r0> skype 5
<New0> למה? מזל מעפן?
<H3r0> אחרי שתראה את skype5 דבר איתי
<New0> תגידו איזה אפשרות אני עושה ל Caps Lock ?
<H3r0> מזל מעפן זה כי אני משתמש בלינוקס
<New0> מה הכי מומלץ ?
<New0> הירו כן גם אני
<H3r0> מה מה הכי ממולץ?
<New0> מומלץ בתור מה?
<H3r0> <New0> מה הכי מומלץ ?
<New0> מומלץ ל...מה?
<New0> הכי מומלץ זה המלצות
<New0> השאלה ל...מה ?
<New0> חח
<H3r0> אתה לא רואה שציטטתי אותך אומר את זה :/
<New0> תגידו ב CapsLock key behavior מה ההגדרה הכי טובה לדעתכם ?
<H3r0> זה קשור לנוחיות שלך
<H3r0> מה שאתה חושב תעשה
<New0> מאיפה ?
<H3r0> אצלי זה מחליף מאותיות קטנות לגדולות
<H3r0> מה מאיפה?
<New0> אה אוקי
<H3r0> מיפו !
<New0> אני
<New0> חח
<New0> אני התכוונתי לאיזו הגדרה
<New0> אני פשוט ישחק עם זה
<avi1333> חבל שאין אפשרות לשים אותו כאותיות גדולות...
<New0> כי מתי שעשיתי שזה יהיה כמו שיפט אז מתי שלחצתי אנטר הוא לא נתן לי
<New0> יש אפשרות
<avi1333> איך?....
<avi1333> ד"א לבנתיים רשום בתוכנה של הגיבוי שהטרגט לקובץ הוא 500MB...
<New0> דגכלחךלחדגJLKJKKJLJL
<avi1333> זה לא נשמע הגיוני כאשר גודל המחיצה שבשימוש הוא בסביבות ה9GB....
<New0> אולי זה כיווץ חזק
<avi1333> יכול להיות:)
<avi1333> אם כן זה אדיררררר
<New0> CapsLock toggles Shift so all keys are affected
<avi1333> האמת שעשיתי הכול לפי הההוראות כך שאין מצב שעשיתי משהו לא טוב:D
<avi1333> New0 זה ההגדרה שמאפשרת קאפסלוק גם שאתה על עברית?
<avi1333> ז"א שהם עושה אותיות גדולות אנגליות גם שאתה על עברית?
<New0> אבי, רק תבדוק באמת את זה על דיסק אחר ותראה אם זה באמת עובד. ותשחק עם זה עוד
<New0> ככה למדתי על גוסט
<avi1333> אה סבבה ,יכול להיות רעיון אדיר
<New0> אבי כן IN HEBREW IS  AFFECTED TOO
<New0> רק שאתה לא יכול ללחוץ על אנטר
<avi1333> אני ינסה את זה על הדיסק החיצוני הישן וכך יהיה גם אובנטו פה:)
<New0> או .?
<avi1333> אפילו מבלי להתחיל להתסבך
<New0> יפה
<New0> אבי נקודה עם CAPSLOCK זה סימן שאלה
<New0> אבל על אנטר אתה לא יכול ללחוץ
<avi1333> אה זה מבאס....:S
<New0> צריך לבנות לאובנטו את האפשרות שקאפס לוק עובד רק על אותיות וזהו
<avi1333> תגיד לא יהיה בעיה בעצם שאני מנסה את זה כונן שונה שהוא בגודל שונה?
<avi1333> כן...:S
<New0> נכון לכן אתה כותב ואז לוחץ שוב על כאפס לוק, עדיף מאשר שיפט
<avi1333> אבל כנראה שלא מתחשבים יותר מידיי בקהילה הישראלית:S
<New0> חחח אמת ויציב
<New0> אבל נכון מתכנת ישאלי לעשות את זה
<avi1333> שניה נבודק עם זה סיים לגבות
<New0> אולי זה לא מספיק חשוב להם
<New0> *אם
<New0> אוקי
<New0> דגכדגגכדשדכשגדכדגכשגכגכדשגכשד
<New0> בדיקה
<avi1333> טוב זה סיים,שניה נראה כמה זה תפס
<avi1333> יצא 3.62GB
<avi1333> שזה גם כיווץ יחסית טוב:)
<New0> מאוד טוב
<avi1333> נכון:*
<avi1333> :)
<avi1333> וואי אחי מרוב ההתעסקות בזה לא שמתי לב לשעה:S
<New0> כן אה
<avi1333> טבו אני מעתיק את הגיבוי גם לעוד כונן חוץ מהדוק וזז לישון
<avi1333> לבנתיים נסוגר את המחשב נייד
<avi1333> brb
<avi1333> טוב חברים אני זזתי שיהיה ליל הטוב
<New0> היי חברה
<New0> באמצע שעשיתי  sudo aptitude upgrade המחשב שלי נעצר איך אני יכול לתקן את זה ?
<PaC-mEn> בוקר טובבהההה
<New0> בוקר טוב
<Interruptus> גוטע מורגן
<New0> חחח
<New0> גם לך
<New0> גייטע בוייך
<NewOne> היי חברה
<NewOne> מישהו יכול קצת להסביר/להדריך איך להשתמש עם פאקינג VI ?
<trew1000> NewOne: בכוח ראש בקיר?
<trew1000> למה לא VIM?
<trew1000> הוא הרבה יותר נוח והרבה יותר קל
<trew1000> עדיין מצריך למידה כלשהי אבל הרבה יותר קל
<NewOne> לצערי אני ברכוברי כרגע
<trew1000> שניה אני יתן לך קישור ממנו אני למדתי
<NewOne> לבנתיים קצת אני מסתדר מצאתי איזה מדריך אבל כנראה שהוא בצורה של טרמינל
<NewOne> לא בצורה של רקוברי מוד
<NewOne> תודה לך אני מאוד ישמח
<trew1000> http://www.guides.co.il/download.php?guide=34
<Hoborg> Title: Guides.co.il  - VI Improved
<NewOne> זה עורך מעצבן ררררררררר
<trew1000> http://www.ketacode.com/post.asp?s=103
<NewOne> ישראלי? מגניב
<trew1000> ואם יש לך אנגלית אז http://www.whatsup.org.il/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=30091
<NewOne> תודה :)
<NewOne> אגב אתה יודע מה זה דרייבר של nouveau??
<NewOne> אתה יודע לעבוד עם VI ? סתם שאלה מסקרנת
<NewOne> זה באמת כמו שהמדריך אומר שבהתחלה אתה עושה בלאגן אבל שאתה לומד את זה אתה יכול לאהב את זה?
<trew1000> לא אני לא משתמש עם Vן
<trew1000> VI*
<trew1000> אני בקטע של דברים גרפים
<trew1000> ואם אין לי גרפי אז VIM ולא VI כי זה ממש מתסכל צורת המחיקה שלו
<trew1000> למרות שזה רק עיניין של הרגל
<New1> trew1000 אתה יודע למה יש 2 לינוקס בגראב ?
<New1> איך אני מעלה את גנום משורת הפקודה ?
<New1> אני הפעלתי את אובונטו אבל הוא נותן לי לעבוד רק ב מצב של  Ctrl + Alt + F1
<avi1333> לא הבנתי ,אין לך כאילו מערת גרפית?
<avi1333> New1
<New1> fi]
<New1> לא אין
<New1> בגלל הדרייבר הזה אין לי עכשיו
<New1> avi1333 אין לי עכשיו
<avi1333> תנסה startx
<avi1333> אני בסופו של דבר אחרי שקרה לי כזה דבר פשוט התקנתי מחדש את המערכת
<avi1333> New1
<avi1333> טוב אני זזתי לאכול ביי בינתיים
<New1> בתיאבון אבי :)
<avi1333> תודה רבה אחי ,בעיקרון הפקודה שאמורה להעפיל את הממשק הגראפי זה startx נסה אותנ
<avi1333> New1 הסתדרת בסוף?
<New1> אמממ לא ממש
<avi1333> הצלחת לעלות את הממשק הגרפי?
<New1> אני עכשיו מנסה להתקין מחדש את אובטנו
<New1> עזוב אחי זה אבוד
<avi1333> אה סבבה זה גם נה שאני עשיתי שהייה לימקרה דומה
<avi1333> אחי ניסית את הפתרון שהביאו לך פה?
<avi1333> אתה יכול פשוט להעביר את המסך לכרטיס המובנה ואז לא יהיה לך בעיה...
<New1> איפה?
<New1> אה שכושר הביא?
<avi1333> כן
<avi1333> תעביר את החיבור של המסך לכרטיס המובנה וזהו...גם ככה אתה לא משחק או משהו כזה על הלינוקס שאתה צריך כרטיס חזק
<New1> תגיד אתה רציני?
<New1> אני מדבר על מחשב נייד חחח
<avi1333> אה...:S
<New1> האמת היא שזה ההגדרה שאני צריך להביא לו
<avi1333> והפתרון של קושר לא עבד?
<New1> ביקיצור המדריך הזה בעייתי קצת
<avi1333> אה...
<avi1333> שמעתי באמת על הרבה בעיות בכרטיסי nvida של מחשבים ניידים
<avi1333> שמעתי שגם בסביבת ווינדוס יש איתם בעיות של דריברים
<New1> אני פשוט עכשיו יעשה פעם האחרונה י.ס.ב טוב של לייב סידי ואז אני יעשה איתו נסיונות
<avi1333> אה סבבה:D
<New1>  בבויינדוס אין שום בעיה
<New1> אבל טוב
<avi1333> בעיקרון אבל בusb נשמרים הדברים שאתה עושה
<New1> עזוב אותך משטויות של אחרים
<avi1333> הכי טוב שתיצור livecd רגיל על דיסק כך לא ישמרו השינויים
<avi1333> New1 אולי נסה הפצה אחרת...
<avi1333> כמו פדורה או ארצ'
<New1> כן יש אפשרות כזאת
<avi1333> הבנתי שפדורה ממש טוב בנושא הדריברים
<avi1333> ז"א ההפצה מגיע אם הרבה עם הרבה דריברים
<trew_> לא ארץ'
<trew_> זה לא מיועד למתחילים
<trew_> אני ממש ממליץ על מנדריבה
<trew_> יש להם כלי ניהול ממש נוחים וקלים
<New0> היי חברים
<trew_> לדעתי היא הפצה הרבה יותר מומלצת ללינוקסאי המתחיל
<New0> אבי ?
<New0> תשמע המחשב שלי קפא
<New0> והפעם אני מדבר על המחשב שהוא רגיל לדלוק 24/7 בלי הפסקה עם NEW1 או NEWONE
<avi1333> :S
<New0> מישהו פה יודע באיזו שפה XCHAT כתובה?
<avi1333> קפא באובנטו?
<New0> ועל מה דיברת ?
<New0> עזוב אובונטו זה שבל
<New0> *זבל
<avi1333> :S
<avi1333> נסה את פדורה
<New0> אולי בהזדמנות
<avi1333> דווקא אצלי אובנטו עובד מצויין בנייד:)
<avi1333> אבל כן ידוע שייש בעיות דריברים
<New0> עכשיו המחשב השני/הגיבוי/BACKUP עושה בעיותת
<avi1333> למרות שאצלי הוא מצא ל למשל את הדריבר של הדונגל dvb-t לבד...
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333> איזה בעיות?
<New0> בדרך כלל דרייברים של הכרטיס מסך באובונטו הם האיישיו
<New0> טוב אני פשוטט יעשה איבוט
<New0> *ריבוט
<avi1333> סבבה
<avi1333> נסה אולי להתקין שולחן עובדה אחר קל יותר
<avi1333> כמו fluxbox
<New0> זה קל יותר?
<avi1333> הרבה יותר
<New0> יותר מגנום
<New0> אוקי
<avi1333> הרבה יותר מגנום ,זה שולחן עבודה מינמליסטי
<avi1333> אבל מאוד קל
<avi1333> הכול עובד שם עם קיצורי מקשים שאתה קובע
<New0> Ctrl + Alt + F1 הצליח עכשיו
<avi1333> אה מצויין:)
<avi1333> מה זה ctrl+alt+f1?
<nicoco> זה מעלה קונסולה של הטרמינל
<avi1333> אה סבבה
<nicoco> בלי הממשק הגראפי
<avi1333> הבנתי...
<avi1333> אולי תנסה להחליף לממשק גראפי אחר ז"א לא xserver
<avi1333> יש עוד ממשקים גרפיים אני מניח
<nicoco> ctrl+alt+F7 מחזיר את זה
<nicoco> או F8
<avi1333> או startx
<nicoco> כך שאתה יכול לנסות כאוות נפשך
<nicoco> זה די נחמד לפעמים
<nicoco> :)
<avi1333> :)
<avi1333> איזה עוד ממשקים גרפיים  יש חוץ מ xserver-xorg?
<avi1333> וכולם יודעים לעבוד עם גנום?
<New0> קיבינימט עם האובונטו הזה ....... פעם ראשונה שהוא עושה לי בעיה עם המחשב ההוא של הנסיונות
<nicoco> :O
<avi1333> :S איזה בעיות יש לך בו עכשיו?גם כרטיס מסך?
<nicoco> מה הדגם של המסך והכרטיס מסך?
<nicoco> נסה לחפש אותו + ubuntu
<nicoco> בדרך כלל זה מביא אנשים שהיו להם בעיות דומות
<New0> ניקוקו תודה
<avi1333> ניקוקו אני חושב שכדאי לו לנסות הפצה אחרת
<nicoco> וגם הרבה פעמים פתרונות
<avi1333> כמו פדורה
<nicoco> הממ
<nicoco> אני בספק
<nicoco> הוצאות אחרות יכולות להיות פתרון
<nicoco> אבל לאובונטו יש את הייחודיות שלה
<nicoco> ואני חושב שהוא כאן כי הוא רוצה אובונטו
<trew_> ממליץ על מנדריבה
<avi1333> כן אובנטו היא פשוטה יחסית אבל לא לכולם זה טוב
<trew_> ממליץ על מנדריבה
<avi1333> מנדריבה שמעתי המון המלצות עליה
<trew_> ואם רוצים להמשיך את הדיון על זה בלי שדור יקפוץ על מישהו
<trew_> אני מוכן להמשיך בחדר לינוקס
<avi1333> חחח סבבה:D
<trew_> ##-linux-il
<nicoco> לול
<nicoco> רבאק עם הנאוטילוס הזה
<nicoco> הוא מסרב להגיב :S
<nicoco> רק הטרמינל משפיע עליו
<New0> Ddorda ?
<New0> תגידו חברים XCHAT את הקוד שלו אני יכול להוריד רק בגירסה של לינוקס?
<New0> מה ההבדל הרבה בין אובונטו רגיל לאובנטו נוטבוק ?
<trew_> שולחן עבודה
<trew_> פחות או יותר
<New0> מממ לא ראיתי שום הבדלים
<New0> בשולחן העבודה עצמו
<New0> מה שכן גם בנוטבוט מופיע לי אותה הבעניה עם המסך
<New0> *הבעיה
<Ddorda> ‏היי
<soomsoom> ‎?
<Ddorda> ‏soomsoom: תשמור על עצמך ;)
<Shualdon> Ddorda: היום אני הולך לראות הארי פוטר. וביום ראשון עוד שבוע אני מתחיל לעבוד סוף סוף!
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: רחמיי
<Shualdon> שצ
<Ddorda> ‏Shualdon: אתה צריך לעזור לי
<Ddorda> ‎:D
<PaC-mEn> ??
<PaC-mEn_> צ'אלום
<avi1333> ממש יבש פה היוםS:
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: יש ימים כאלה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: תגיד, כמה זמן אתה בלינוקס?
<New0> Ddorda היי מה קורה?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: היי, הכל טוב
<New0> דור, הקוד הפתוח של איקס צ'ט אפשר לערוך אותו בשביל ווינדוס?
<avi1333> Ddorda בערך חודש וחצי
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: ונהנה?
<avi1333> מאוד:)
<avi1333> למרות שהייתה לי קריסה מעצבנת ביגלל איזה תוכנה
<New0> Ddorda אתה יודע את התשובה ?
<avi1333> נראה לי קוראים לה playmouth משהו כזה ,זה התוכנה הזאות שמשנה את המראה של הבוט
<Ddorda> ‏New0: ? פספסתי משהו?
<avi1333> New0 למה אתה רוצה לעבוד על זה דווקא על ווינדוס?
<New0> דור, הקוד הפתוח של איקס צ'ט אפשר לערוך אותו בשביל ווינדוס?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא נראה לי
<Ddorda> ‏הגרסה בווינדוז בתשלום
<New0> אבי, כי אני רוצה להתנסות בתיכנות זה א' ב, אני רוצה להפעיל את איקס צי'ט ולבטל לו את ה 30 יום
<Ddorda> ‏הם לא אוהבים כ"כ את הווינדוזאים...
<avi1333> New0 תתנסה בתכנות על הלינוקס...
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אם אתה רוצה להתנסות בתכנות כדארי שתתיל ממשהו קטן יותר
<Oi3pRNnX> מה?
<Oi3pRNnX> XCHAT בתשלום לווינדוס?
<Ddorda> ‏Oi3pRNnX: כן
<avi1333> ובתור התחלה אתה צריך לתכנת תוכנות קטנות אתה יודע כמו למשל לחבר שתי מספרים וכאלה
<Ddorda> ‏גרסת ניסיון ל־60 יום
<New0> חחמממ אז איך אני יכול להתנסות ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: תחפש מדריכים באינטרנט
<New0> דור על מה<?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: יש לך קצת זמן פנוי?
<avi1333> שמעתי פייטון היא קלה תתחיל להתנסות בלתכנת איתה יש לה גם הרבה מדריכים
<Ddorda> ‏New0: על שפת תיכנות.. עם איזו שפה את רוצה להתחיל?
<Shualdon> פייתון
<Shualdon> עם ת
<avi1333> Ddorda לא הרבה אבל יש:D
<New0> דור, אגב חוץ מזה שאני עוד יש לי פרוייקט איתך
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: רוצה לעזור לי להרים איזה פרוייקט?
<avi1333> אני ישמח
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אתה יודע אנגלית?
<avi1333> יודע אבל לא ברמה גבוהה
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה, זה מספיק
<Ddorda> ‏יש לי משהו לתת לך לקרוא, תגיד לי מה דעתך
<New0> לא יודע על איזה שפה העיקר שאני יתחיל משהו אבל הפעם עד הסוף ולהבין את עקרונות התיכנות
<avi1333> סבבה אחי שלח:D
<Ddorda> ‎https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/LoCoTeam
<New0> דור אגב זה הפרוייקט של התירגום ?
<avi1333> סבבה אני קורא...
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא
<New0> דור אוקי
<avi1333> זה בעצם פרוייקט הסברה על אובנטו לפי מה שאני מבין...
<avi1333> לדעתי רעיון מצויין
<avi1333> Ddorda אתה רוצה להקים דבר דומה לקהילה הישראלית?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אם אני הבנתי נכון זה לא פרוייקט הסברה אלא פרוייקט בדיקה
<Ddorda> ‏ובצורה הזאת גורמים לעוד אנשים להיות פעילים
<New0> תסלח לי אבל יכול להיות שהאגנלית שלי חלשה מידיי בשביל להבין את זה
<New0> מה מוסבר שם בקצרה?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333 קצת ערער את בטחוני, אבל לדעתי מוצג שם רעיון של ייצור פעילי אובונטו ע"י בדיקת המערכת
<avi1333> אני גןם לא הבנתי מאה אחוז
<avi1333> אבל הבנתי שזה אמור לעזור לחדשים
<avi1333> ואמור לעזור למצוא באגים וכאלה במערכת ולתת להם פתרונות בהתאם
<avi1333> צריך מישהו ברמה טובה באנגלית שיוכל לעזור לנו להבין מאה אחוז...
<New0> אני חושב גם שגם מי שחדש הוא יכול לתרום על ידי זה שהוא אומר איך הוא מתרשם מהמערכת
<avi1333> כן כל אחד יכול לתרום
<New0> דור אתה צריך/רוצה לתרגם את זה ?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא
<New0> אז ?
<avi1333> אבל בלי קשר לפרוייקט הנ"ל לדעתי צריך לבנות פרוייקט עם הסברה לחדשים מאפס איך פועלת המערכת והכול
<avi1333> ולבנות ממש מערך של שיעורים
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: כן, אז אנ יכן הבנתי נכון
<avi1333> וכמובן גם פתירת בעיות נפוצות
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אני אסביר לך מה הרעיון שם
<avi1333> כך נוכל באמת לקרב משתמשים חדשים
<New0> אבי זה נכון, ואגב אני דיברתי כבר על זה במיפגש הקודם שלנו
<Ddorda> ‏נותנים לאנשים לבדוק את אובונטו
<Ddorda> ‏מי שבודק את אובונטו בעצם נהיה פעיל
<Ddorda> ‏ואפילו מתחיל לקחת חלק בעוד דברים
<avi1333> בתור בטא טסטרים או סתם אנשים?
<Ddorda> ‏ככה גורמים לאנשים שהיו בשוליים עד עכשיו להיות במרכז ולקחת חלק פעיל
<Ddorda> ‏בתור בטא טסטרים
<New0> כן אז הבנתי גם נכון
<avi1333> אוקיי לדעתי רעיון מצויין אבל רק אנשים שייש להם קצת יידע בנושא ייכלו על זה
<avi1333> כי בכל אופן זה לנסות גרסאות בטא...
<New0> דור וואלה אתה יודע לפשט דברים יפה מאוד :)
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: זה בדיוק העניין, לא צריך שום ידע!
<avi1333> New0 כן הוא בהחלט פישט את זה בצורה מצויינת:)
<avi1333> השאלה עם אנשים שאין להם הרבה יידע יסכימו להתקין על המחשב שלהם גרסאות בטא?
<avi1333> *אם
<New0> אני לא חושב לרגע שהייתי מתקין בטא בתור דבר ראשווןן
<avi1333> לי אישית אין בעייה להיות בטא טסטר לאחר שאני ייגמור לסדר פה את הכונן שיהיה מיועד בדיוק לדברים האלה:)
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: לא צריך להתקין על המחשב
<Ddorda> ‏מכונה וריטואלית
<New0> רק אחרי שהייתי מתקין אובונטו בפעם הראשונה שלי
<avi1333> Ddorda כן גם אפשרות...
<Ddorda> ‏וזה משהו שנסביר ממש בפשטות איך משתמשים
<New0> אה אה הבנתי
<New0> האמת מכונה ווירטורלית יותר קלה
<avi1333> שמע זה רעיון טוב אבל לדעתי זה לא יקרב כזה הרבה משתמשים...
<New0> דור, אז אתה רוצה לבנות דפי עזרה על איך להתחיל להשתמש עם אובנטו מההתחלה ??
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא
<New0> דור אז?
<avi1333> New0 אני בעד:)
<New0> אבי, גם אני בעד עצמי
<avi1333> לדעתי צריך לבנות בעיקר דפי עזרה לתקלות נפוצות
<New0> הבעיה היא שאני כבר התחלתי עם זה אבל לא סיימתי
<avi1333> קורה להרבה אנשים שמקתינים אובנטו ובורחים ממנה לאחר שלא יודעים לתקן מספר בעיות פשוטות
<New0> אבי, כן אבל עוד לא סיימתי את הפרוייקט הראשון שלי שהייתי אמור לסיים אותו מלפני חודש +++++
<New0> אבי, זה קרה לי בימים האלו חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<avi1333> אה חחח טוב זה דורש הרבה זמן...
<New0> :P :P :P: P: P: P: P
<avi1333> חחחח אבל נראה לי אצלך זה לא ממש בעיות פשוטות:S
<New0> יאפ
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: אז..
<Ddorda> ‏צריך לבדוק בדיוק איך האיטלקים עושים את זה
<New0> אבי, אני כבר חשבתי שאני כבר ישתמש עם אובנטו כבר כמעט חצי שבוע
<Ddorda> ‏ואז נתרגם מדריכים שלהם
<Ddorda> ‏New0: מצד שני אתה מנסה לעשות חומר של מתקדמים במקום להתחיל מההתחלה
<avi1333> Ddorda אני בעד אחי
<New0> דור, זה באמת עצה טובה
<avi1333> אז איפה אפשר לקרוא על זה?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: איפה ששלחתי לך
<New0> דור אני לא יודע מה הכוונה להתחיל מההתחלה
<Ddorda> ‏יש שם הסבר די מפורט
<avi1333> אה חחח סבבה
<avi1333> השאלה איך אנחנו יכולים להתחיל להכניס את זה גם לקהילה הישראלית?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: לפנות לכל מני אנשים מתחילים (ולא לפעילים!) ולהציע להם את זה
<avi1333> לצערי כרגע הקהילה הישראלית די קטנה ,נצטרך לעבוד קשה כדי להפיץ את זה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: שמע, רק לידיעתך - מאוד מעריכים אותנו בקהילה העולמית
<New0> דור, דבר שני אני חושב שזה היה קטן עליי מה שהיה צריך לעשות שם, אבל אני הסתבכתי עם ה דרופל הפדופיל הזה
<Ddorda> ‏אנחנו מאוד פעילים יחסית לגודלנו
<Ddorda> ‏ועשינו מהפך של ממש
<avi1333> כן באמת יחסית לגודל הקילה הישראלית עושה הרבה:)
<avi1333> Ddorda הרבה גם בזכותך:P
<New0> דור, כמה אנחנו בקהילה.
<New0> ?
<Ddorda> ‏לדעתי בגלל שאנחנו קטנים יש לנו פוטנציאל גדול
<Ddorda> ‏למהפך רציני
<avi1333> Ddorda אבל צריך להמשיך ולהתאים את אובנטו לקהילה שלנו
<New0> מה הכוונה בגלל שאנחנו קטנים ?
<avi1333> למשל לסדר את עניין הקאפסלוק
<Ddorda> ‏New0: בגלל שיש מעט אנשים לשכנע
<Ddorda> ‏במדינה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: עניין הקאפס לוק?
<New0> דור, כן הוא מטריד מאוד
<avi1333> שאתה בעברית ולוחץ קאפסלוק זה עדיין כותב בעברית
<avi1333> ולא אותיות גדולות בעברית
<avi1333> זה נורא מפריע למשתמשים שעבדו המון זה על סביבת ווינדוס
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: זה עניין של הגדרות, זה ממש כלום
<New0> אבי, זה יכול לכתוב IN ENLISH
<New0> אה טעות בעצם אני בווינדוס עכשיו איזה מצחיק אני
<avi1333> New0 אבל לפי הפתרון שלך אי אפשר ללחוץ על אנטר...:S
<avi1333> חחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: מערכת > העדפות > מקלדת > פריסה
<Ddorda> ‏ואז יש שם משהו על caps lock
<avi1333> דור ניסתי לשחק עם הפריסה ואם ההתנהגות....
<avi1333> *ועם
<New0> טוב חבררה אני זז להתקלח!!! דור, אגב אתה חושב שמתישהו נסיים בפרט אני את הפרוייקט הזה?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: איזה...?
<avi1333> קיצר לדעתי הפרוייקט של בטא טסטרים הוא באמת חשוב ואני ישמח גם לעזור במה שיצטרכו אבל יותר חשוב זה מדריכים לקהילה הישראלית
<New0> דור התירגום
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אני באמת לא יודע
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: יש מדריכים
<Ddorda> ‏תכנס לאתר החדש > מדריכים
<avi1333> Ddorda כן יש בוויקי אבל זה עדיין לא מספיק...חסרים הרבה דברים
<New0> דור, אני חושב שרק צריך עוד כמה זמן בשביל שאני יבין איך הדבר עובד
<avi1333> New אתם משתמשים בדרופל?
<New0> גם
<New0> אבי גם בדרופל
<New0> למרות שאני עדיין לא מבין אותו
<avi1333> אה הוא לא אמור להיות מסובך..
<New0> Ddorda זה מפנה אותי לקישור ישאלי לינוקס
<New0> linuxguide.org.il
<New0> Ddorda אני לא מבין למה אני אמור להיכנס לשם ?
<New0> דור, מה אני צריך למצוא במדריכים האלו?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא אתה, אבי
<avi1333> אה יפה דווקא יש פה הרבה דברים:D
<avi1333> BRB
<Hero> Ddorda - מה שלומך דור?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: הכל פיגוז
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אתה משתמש באובונטו?
<Hero> Ddorda - יאפ
<Hero> למה צריך משהו?[
<Hero> ;
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: רוצה להרים איזה מיזם יחד עם אבי?
<Hero> איזה מיזם?
<Ddorda> ‎https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/LoCoTeam
<Hero> השאלה כמה זה יקח ממני זמן
<Hero> Ddorda - מה זה?
 * Hero slaps Ddorda 
<Ddorda> ‏היי
<Ddorda> ‏סליחה, ניתוק
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: היי חבר :)
<nicoco> היי :)
<nicoco> וואי
<nicoco> חטפתי חתיכת שנ"צ
<nicoco> זה היה חביב למדי
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<Hero> Ddorda - מה זה?
<nicoco> אבל התעוררתי לגלות שישנתי עם המקלדת ושהיא נלחצה על אנטר ארוך ותקעה את המחשב עם 2000 חלונות פתוחים של SMplayer
<nicoco> אז אם אמרתם לי משהו מקודם, אתם יכולים לחזור על זה :)
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: מיזם שגורם להרבה אנשים להיות פעילים
<Ddorda> ‏לכל מי שיש לו כמה שעות בשבוע
<Hero> Ddorda - אין ליכוח לקרוא את כל זה
<Ddorda> ‏הרעיון הוא לתת לצוות די גדול (האמת שכמה שיותר גדול) לבדוק את הגרסה הבאה של אובונטו ולמצוא באגים
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אני מסכם לך
<Hero> מה זה בדיוק אתה יכול להסביר?
<Ddorda> ‎Hero: ^
<Hero> ולמה אתה חושב שאני מתאים?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: אני לא, אני שואל אם אתה מעוניין
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא חושב לכאן או לכאן
<Ddorda> ‏לא צריך שום ידע מיוחד
<Hero> אם יש לזה פרוייקט בעבריתצ אז אולי
<Hero> אחרת לא ממש
<Ddorda> ‏צריך הרבה רצון טוב, חשבון בלאנצ'פד וגישה בסיסית למחשב
<Hero> יש לזה צד עברי?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: הדבר היחידי שיהיה צריך לעשות באנגלית זה לדווח באגים (או לסמן בבאגים שהם נכונים)
<Hero> זהו
<Hero> ?
<Hero> אז מה הקטע כאן?
<Ddorda> ‏כרגע עוד אין לעמוד וויקי הזה תרגום, אבל אני אשתדל שיהיה בזמן הקרוסב
<Ddorda> ‏הקרוב
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: יש כאן שני צדדים
<Ddorda> ‏קודם כל, ככה מקדמים את אובונטו. כל אחד יכול לעשות את זה וזה ממש עוזר
<Ddorda> ‏אתה מדווח על באגים בכמויות די גדולות, מסמן על באגים שהם נכונים וכו'
<Ddorda> ‏ועוזר לקחת את הבאגים האלה צעד אחד קדימה
<Ddorda> ‏והקטע השני הוא שככה בעצם המשתמשים הופכים לפעילים יותר
<Ddorda> ‏גם אם זה רק כמה שעות בשבוע
<Ddorda> ‏ואני מניח שמי שכבר יש לו גישה ללאנצ'פד ויודע לדווח באגים וכו' אולי גם ייקח את זה כמה צעדים קדימה
<Hero> אני לא רכשתי את המיומנות הזאת
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: זה משהו שאתה אמור לרכוש במהלך המיזם
<Hero> למה אבל לא עושים איזה תוכנה או איזה אפילו ישום לpad שמדווח שגיאות?
<Ddorda> ‏יש...
<Ddorda> ‏שנייה אני אספר
<Hero> אז למה צריך את כל ההתעסקות הזאת
<Hero> צריך משהו גמיש ונייד
<Hero> במקום לעשות את כל החירבושי שכל האלו
<nicoco> תגידו, יש אפשרות להוריד את החלק של אמפת'י מהכפתור כיבוי של גנום? (בפאנל העליון)
<Ddorda> ‏חזרתי
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: הבעיה היא דיווחי באגים אוטומטיים זה שהם לא אומרים הרבה
<shimi810> ‏איך מגבים מחיצה מוסתרת?
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: יש דרך. תזכיר לי איזה חלק בדיוק יש שם?
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: מה זה אומר "מוסתרת"?
<Ddorda> ‏nicoco: יש שם מצבי סטטוס?
<shimi810> ‏מחיצת שחזור שבאה עם המחשב
<Ddorda> ‏shimi810: מה לגבי dd?
<shimi810> ‏אפשרי, אבל איך מזהים אותה?
<Hero> Ddorda - שיקמו ממשק שיעשה את זה
<Hero> אגב מה זה
<Hero> /dev/null
<Hero> ?
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: מקום שפרושו "שומקום"
<Hero> שזה אומר?
<Ddorda> ‏משתמשים בזה הרבה פעמים לבדיקת תוכנות או כדי למחוק קבצים
<Hero> שמה שאני מעתיק לשם הולך לאיבוד במילה יפה?
<Ddorda> ‏תיצור קובץ ותנסה להעביר אותו לתיקייה הזאת
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: בהחלט
<Hero> כי אני זוכר שמישהו אמר שככה אפשרי לבדוק גם את הHD
<Ddorda> ‏Hero: כן, זה גם לבדיקת וכנות
<Ddorda> ‏תוכנות
<Ddorda> ‏במקום שאת הפלט זה ישמור איפהשהו, זה שומר שם
<Hero> אין זה לא יאמן איזה מהירות עובד הזכרון מטמון
<Ddorda> ‎shimi810: http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<Ddorda> ‏kulight: מה קורה!!
<Hero> !g Ddorda
<Hoborg> "לינוקס ושאר ירקות" - http://ddorda.useopensource.net/ | "לינוקס ושאר ירקות » How to install Dropbox without having a GUI" - http://ddorda.useopensource.net/archives/1259
<kulight> טוב מה שלומך. דור?
<Ddorda> ‏kulight: הכל אחלה :)
<Ddorda> ‏מה אתה מספר? שנים לא רואים אותך כאן
<kulight> Ddorda: אין לי יותר מידי זמן והשאלות כאן קצת חוזרות על עצמן...
<Ddorda> ‏kulight: חח.. הגיוני, הדיוני
<Hero> kulight - ברוך שובך
<Ddorda> ‏הגיוני*
<Ddorda> ‏kulight: תגיד, אתה לא רושם את השם משתמש שלך...? עוד ייקחו לך אותו יום אחד
<kulight> אני מבקר מידי פעם לבדוק אם יש חדש אבל לא תמיד אתה פה...
<kulight> ניסיתי לעשות את זה זה לא ממש עבד
<Hero> Ddorda - יש לי ג'ננה לעשות משהו
<Ddorda> ‏kulight: זה ממש פשוט
<kulight> הוראות?
<Ddorda>  /msg nickserv help register
<kulight> מה זה? להדביק כהודעה?
<Ddorda> ‏kulight: כן
<Ddorda> ‏רק בלי הרווח בהתחלה
<kulight> Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<Hero> אתה יכול גם ככה
<Hero> /ns help register
<Ddorda> ‏kulight: כנראה העתקת את זה לא נכון?
<kulight> לא, העתקתי רק את הפקודה
<Ddorda> ‏כלומר?
<Ddorda> ‏מה העתקת?
<kulight> Ddorda, /msg nickserv help register
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי.. הממ..
<Ddorda> ‏עם איזו תוכנה אתה מחובר?
<Hero> kulight - תכתוב מה שאני רשמתי
<Hero> :\
<kulight> קיבלתי את הודעת שגיאה
<Ddorda> ‎kulight: ^
<Ddorda> ‏עם איזו תוכנה אתה מחובר?
<Hero> אתה מחובר עם VOIP ?
<kulight> קצפשאיט
<Hero> חזק
<kulight> empathy
<Ddorda> ‏kulight: אז תפתח חלון שיחה חדש עם nickserv
<Ddorda> ‎ותכתוב לו help register
<kulight> איך פותחים חלון חדש?
<nicoco>  /dialog NickServ
<Ddorda> ‎conversation > New Instant chat?
<Ddorda> ‏משהו כזה
<nicoco>  /dialog nickserv
<nicoco> same
<Ddorda> ‏אני על פידג'ין אז אנ לא יודע בדיוק
<kulight> dialog nickserv
<Ddorda> ‏kulight: עם הסלאש
<nicoco> but with the slash
<kulight> אני יודע אבל זה נותן את השגיאה שוב
<nicoco> שגיאה?
<kulight> Unknown command; see /help for the available commands
<nicoco> תרשום לו פשוט
<nicoco> help
<nicoco> בחלון דיאלוג
<nicoco> בלי שום דבר אחר
<nicoco> ושם הוא ייתן לך את הרשימה של הפקודות שלו
<kulight> זה עבד, /nick לוךןעיא
<kulight> זה עבד, /nick kulight	
<nicoco> help register
<nicoco> נסה להעתיק מה שרשמתי
<kulight> Unknown command
<Ddorda> ‏kulight: ממש מוזר =\
<nicoco> לי זה עובד כמו שצריך...
<nicoco> משונה
<kulight> שיהיה...
<edan3250> היי מישהו פה?
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: כן
<edan3250> סתם רציתי לנסות
<edan3250> הורדתי עכשיו את התוכנה במקום להיות מחובר דרך האתר
<edan3250> הקישורים באתר unigen הם למשחקים או סרטונים?
<edan3250> http://unigine.com/download/
<Hoborg> Title: Download | Unigine (advanced 3D engine for multi-platform games and virtual reality systems)
<edan3250> סרטונים*
<Ddorda> ‏לא בטוח.. אבל לא ככה מתקינים תוכנות באובונטו בדר"ככ
<Ddorda> ‏כל התוכנות שאתה צריך אתה אמור להיות יכול להתקין דרך מרכז התוכנות של אובונטו
<edan3250> אני יבדוק האם הם מופיעות במרכז ההורדות
<edan3250> לדוגמא סקייפ לא הופיע במרכז ההורדות
<edan3250> אז הורדתי אותו מהאתר
<Ddorda> ‏אבל כן יש אותו במאגרים לדעתי
<edan3250> הוא מופיע במאגר ללא אפשרות להתקנה
<edan3250> הכפתור Install לא קיים בו
<edan3250> אתה צריך להוריד אותו מהאתר הרשמי של סקייפ וזה מוריד לך pkg
<Ddorda> ‏אוי לא
<Ddorda> ‏לא לא לא, לא טוב
<edan3250> ואז יש לך אפשרות להתקין אותו במנהל החבילות
<edan3250> לא טוב מה שעשיתי?
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי, מה קורה במאגר החבילות כשאתה מנסה להתקין?
<Ddorda> ‏קודם כל, לא מתקינים pkg בלינוקס.. זה בכלל של מק
<Ddorda> ‏אם אני לא טועה
<Ddorda> ‏לאובונטו זה .deb
<edan3250> כן זה היה deb
<edan3250> סליחה טעיתי
<Ddorda> ‏אוקיי
<edan3250> הורדתי deb והתקנתי אותו
<Ddorda> ‏אבל זה לא העניין
<edan3250> כי במאגר שאתה מחפש Skype
<Ddorda> ‏מומלת מאוד שלא להתקין תוכנות מהאינטרנט
<edan3250> יש לך אבל אין את האפשרות לעשות Install
<Ddorda> ‏בוא נסדר לך את העניין של הכפתור Install?
<Ddorda> ‎:(
<Ddorda> ‏ך)*
<Ddorda> ‎:)****
<edan3250> יש לך הרשאות להוסיף לו התקנה?
<edan3250> עד עכשיו התקנתי רק סקייפ דרך האינטרנט
<edan3250> וגם את ההתקנה של XBMC עשיתי דרך מנהל החבילות ושיניתי את ההגדות של maverick ל-lucid
<avi1333> Ddorda לא הכל יש במאגר התוכנות לכן צריך להוסיף עוד PPA
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: נכון, אבל לא בשביל סקייפ
<avi1333> כן סקייפ לא אמורה להיות בעייה
<avi1333> חבל שאין סקייפ באמפטי:S
<Ddorda> ‏כן, בטח שיש לך
<edan3250> בשביל XBMC השתמשתי ב-PPA של 10.04
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: זה בגלל סקייפ, לא בגלל אמפת'י
<edan3250> כי אין אותו ל-maverick
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: אה.. הבנתי
<Ddorda> ‏יפה
<avi1333> כן נכון:S
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: אוקיי, אז לך למרכז התוכנות
<edan3250> עשיתי לזה גם מדריך בפורום
<edan3250> מקווה שהוא בסדר מבחינת ההתקנה
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: שלח לינק
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<edan3250> http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=7783
<Hoborg> Title: אובונטו ישראל  צפה בנושא - [מדריך] התקנת XBMC Media Center ב-Ubuntu 10.10 כולל עברית
<edan3250> אם הוא לא בסדר תעיר הערות איפה שצריך כדי שאנשים לא יעשו את הטעויות שלי
<Ddorda> ‏לא, לא, עשית יפה מאוד
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: בקיצור, כנס למרכז התוכנות
<Ddorda> ‎:)
<edan3250> אני שם
<edan3250> מה לחפש?
<Ddorda> ‎edan3250: skype
<edan3250> יש לי Remove
<edan3250> כי זה כבר מותקן אצלי
<Ddorda> ‏אז לך על זה
<edan3250> להסיר ולהתקין?
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<edan3250> להסיר*
<edan3250> אוקיי שנייה אני יסגור את הסקייפ קודם
<Ddorda> ‏סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏אני בינתיים אחפש לך על המשחק
<edan3250> איך עשית שיהיה Install?
<edan3250> זה הגירסא האחרונה שיש באתר?
<edan3250> הגירסאת בטא?
<edan3250> אני לא ממש רואה שינוי בתוכנה זה אפילו זכר לי את ה-Username
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: זה לא כמו בווינדוז, זה זוכר את ההגדרות
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: בווינדוז כשאתה מוחק תוכנה הוא מוחק אותה עם כל ההגדרות, באובונטו אם אתה רוצה למחוק תוכנה עם ההגדרות זה צריך להיות אחר
<Ddorda> ‏אחרת*
<edan3250> הבנתי...
<edan3250> תגיד דור יכול להיות שיש תוכנה במאגר שיש בה באג רציני?
<edan3250> שהיא פשוט דופקת את ההתקנים של החיבור לאינטרנט?
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: יכול להיות, אבל אם זה באג ממש רציני לא נראה לי שהיו מעלים את התכנה
<Ddorda> ‏דופקת את ההתקנים?
<edan3250> חכה אני יביא לך לינק לדיון
<edan3250> http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=7827
<Hoborg> Title: אובונטו ישראל  צפה בנושא - בעייה בהתקני רשת לאחר התקנת Connection Manager
<edan3250> התוכנה הזאת עשתה לי מלא בעיות
<Ddorda> ‏מוזר לאללה
<Ddorda> ‏אני לא כ"כ מבין בנושא, אבל זה בהחלט מוזר
<Ddorda> ‏serfus: כאן?
<serfus> Ddorda, yup
<New0> Ddorda היי מה קורה?
<New0> דור, תגיד בשביל התקלה שלי יש לך זמן עכשיו?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: איזו?
<New0> עם המסך
<avi1333_> Ddorda הצלחתי לסדר הכל חוץ מכרום:S
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: מה הבעיה עם כרום?
<avi1333_> לא יודע הקיצור דרך שלו לא עובד
<New0> יש לי קצת הדרכה לגבי זה , אבל יש שם דברים שאולי תייעץ לי יותר טוב
<avi1333_> של השאר הצלחתי להפעיל
<avi1333_> Control Mod1 c :Exec chrome
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333_: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<avi1333_> יש לי גם את כרומיום:D
<Ddorda> ‏אז תעשה עם כרומיום
<avi1333_> סבבה אני ינסה
<avi1333_> עובד:)
<avi1333_> ד"א יש ערכת נושא לפלקסבוקס שאתה ממליץ להשתמש בה?
<New0> Ddorda אז אתה יכול או ?
<New0> לא.?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אני משתמש בזאת של אובונטו
<avi1333_> איך אני בוחר אותה?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: אנ ילא זוכר מה היה עם המסך...
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: פותח את התפריט > styles
<New0> Ddorda מסך של NVIDIA אחרי ההתקנה לא פעל כמו שצריך
<avi1333_> סבבה
<avi1333_> ואיך קוראים לערכה?
<avi1333_> ubuntu dark?
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333_: Dark Ubuntu
<Ddorda> ‏כן
<avi1333_> סבבה שמתי אותה באמת ערכה יפה:)
<New0> לא הראה לי חלק מהפנל העליון מצד ימין ואת כל הפנל התחתון לא ראיתי בכלל
<Ddorda> ‏New0: זה בדר"כ בעיה של הגדרות
<Ddorda> ‏תנסה לשנות רזולוציה
<edan3250> אם כבר הזכרתם NVIDIA גם שאתם מתקינים דרייבר לכרטיס מסך אז מסך הכניסה נראה מכוער?
<avi1333_> הוא רושם שהוא לא מוצא איזה תוכנה כדי להגדיר את הרקע...:S
<New0> אה לפי מה שהבנתי צריך להתקין דרייבר
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: kt
<nicoco> New0 - אין למסך אפשרות לסדר הגדרות משל עצמו?
<New0> אבל במקרה של המחשב נייד שלי הוא לא מזהה את המחסך ולכן צריך להגדיר אותו
<New0> ניקוקו זה בעיות של הנייד
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: תתקין אותה
<nicoco> בד"כ יש לו את האפשרויות של להזיז למטה ולמעלה ולמטוח
<edan3250> דור רוצה שאני יעשה רגע ריסט למחשב ואני יצלם את המסך תראה מה קורה לו
<edan3250> הוא ניהיה כזה מכוער
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<New0> באג באובנוטו לנייד הזה
<nicoco> הממ
<New0> יאפ
<New0> באסה
<edan3250> שנייה אני יעשה ריטס אני רוצה שתגידו לי אם גם אתם רואים מה שאני רואה
<edan3250> אני יצלם בפלאפון
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: סבבה
<NewOne> היי
<edan3250> כבר איתכם
<avi1333_> Ddorda אני לא מצליח למצוא אותה דרך הטרמינל
<avi1333_> הוא אומר שהוא לא מוצא את החבילה...:S
<avi1333_> לתוכנה קוראים eterm
<avi1333_> אה הנה הצלחתי:)
<edan3250> לא יצא הכי ברור אבל צילמתי
<edan3250> העברתי את התמונה למחשב
<edan3250> אני מעלה אותה עכשיו
<edan3250> http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/9453/dsc009680.jpg
<edan3250> דור זה מה שקורה לי שאני מתקין דרייבר לכרטיס מסך
<ak47> תנסה את החבילה
<ak47> Eterm
<ak47> עם אות גדולה
<edan3250> זה קרה לי ב-4 מחשבים
<edan3250> איזה חבילה?
<edan3250> כבר מנסה
<New0> תגידו איך מריצים קובץ .run
<New0> ?
<ak47> מריצים קובץ? איזה סוג של קובץ?
<ak47> אם שם הקובץ הוא file
<avi1333_> וואו איזה לאג מטורף!!!!
<ak47> אז תנסה בשורת הפקודות (טרמינל)
<ak47> ./file
<New0> מכירים מנהל הורדות באובנוטו ? משהו טוב
<nicoco> GWget הוא לא רע
<New0> כמו Free Download Manager
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: אתה צרקיך לחכות שהוא יסיים
<New0> וזה מנצל את על הרשת ?
<edan3250> יסיים מה?
<nicoco> לא יודע מה זה Free download manager
<nicoco> אבל הוא לא רע
<New0> אוקי
<New0> אם יש לי 5 מגה הוא מוריד על כולם ?
<nicoco> אבל אני מציע לך לבדוק מנהלי הורדות בעצמך
<New0> רוב המהירות של הרשת שלי ?
<nicoco> חפש במרכז התוכנות
<New0> אוקי
<nicoco> Download manager
<New0> סבבה
<edan3250> Ddorda לא הבנתי מה צריך לסיים?
<nicoco> יכול להיות שתמצא משהו יותר מתאים בשבילך
<avi1333_> איזה כיף לחזור שוב לעבוד עם הפלאקסבוקס:)
<avi1333_> הבעיה היחידה זה שאני לא יודע איך לשלוט פה על הווליום:S
<ak47> התקנת גם גנום?
<ak47> כי אפשר להשתמש בזה של גנום
<avi1333_> כן יש לי גנום
<avi1333_> מה השם של הזה בגנום?
<edan3250> ak47 איזה חבילה להוריד ממה שרשמת לי
<Ddorda> ‏edan3250: הוא בודק את הכוננים שלך
<Ddorda> ‏אתה צריך רק לחכות שיסיים
<edan3250> אבל זה מוזר... כי שאני מוחק את הדרייבר של הכטיס מסך
<edan3250> אין לי את החלון הזה
<avi1333_> ak47 מה השם של המנהל סאונד של גנום?
<edan3250> יש לי מסך סגול שרשום Ubuntu בלבן זוהר כזה
<edan3250> ושאני מתקין את הדרייבר של הכרטיס מסך הכניסה פתאום הופכת למכוערת
<ak47> avi : נסה את הפעולה /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה
<ak47> תוסיף אותה בקובץ startup ואולי זה יעזור
<avi1333_> אבל אני צריך להגדיר גם קיצורי דרך לא?
<ak47> מעבר לזה תחפש מידע על Pulseaudio daemon (בגוגל אולי יהיה עוד מידע)
<ak47> מצד שני יש את ALSA
<avi1333_> אני בעיקרון רוצה שהוא יעבוד עם הגלגלת של הווליום של המחשב
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה:)
<ak47> כן - אני יודע על מה אתה מדבר.
<avi1333_> להוריד את alsa?
<ak47> לא צריך כרגע
<avi1333_> טוב אני עושה הפעלה מחדש ננסה
<ak47> בהצלחה
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה אני מנסה לעשות יציאה ולהכנס כדי לראות אם עובד:D
<avi1333_> ak47 לא עובד :S
<avi1333_>  ‎/usr/bin/pulseaudio &
<ak47> אממממ...רגע חושב על מה עוד יש
<avi1333_> ניסתי גם את זה: ‎start-pulseaudio-x11 & גם לא עובד:S
<New0> nicoco הורדתי WGget זאת תוכנה נחמדת אבל אני מחפש משהו יותר מתקדם מזה, אפילו שליטה על כל הורדה לחוד
<ak47> /usr/bin/pulseaudio -D --log-target=syslog
<ak47> ניסית את זה?
<ak47> תריץ קודם בטרמינל
<ak47> אחר כך תוסיף לstartup
<avi1333_> אני ינסה:)
<nicoco> New0 - זה למה אמרתי לך לבדוק תוכנות בעצמך
<avi1333_> בטרמינל זה לא עושה כלום
<avi1333_> ניסתי גם משהו אחר:
<avi1333_> avi1333@avi1333:~$ /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<avi1333_> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<avi1333_> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<New0> ניקוקו נכון צודק טעות שלי
<ak47> זה סימן שהוא רץ.
<avi1333_> אבל הוא לא מגיב לגלגלת :S
<ak47> תבדוק אולי יש שם צללית של זה.
<avi1333_> אין...:S
<avi1333_> בגנום הוא כן מגיב כמו שצריך...
<ak47> אממממ...מעניין מה יש לך בקובץ startup (הרשימה של הרצת התוכניות?)
<avi1333_> מה אניהוספתי?
<avi1333_> אני ישלח לך לפרטי למה פה אני יקבל השתקה מהבוט
<ak47> אוקי
<ak47> שלח
<ak47> תודה...אמממממממממ...טוב, נראה שכיסית כל אפשרות שהייתה לי בראש.
<avi1333_> שלחתי....
<avi1333_> אה חחחח סבבה אחי תודה:) אני ינסה לקרוא על הpulseaudio אולי שם נמצא משהו
<ak47> http://www.phwinfo.com/forum/linux-debian-user/464998-simple-gui-volume-control-tool-fluxbox.html
<Hoborg> Title: A simple GUI volume control tool for fluxbox - PHWinfo
<ak47> נסה את האתר הזה
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי תודה :)
<ak47> ויש גם את זה
<ak47> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sound-control-in-fluxbox-410184/
<Hoborg> Title:  sound control in fluxbox
<avi1333_> תודה רבה אחי מקווה שיהיה פה פתרון:)
<ak47> גם אני מקווה. אני פשוט כבר לא עובד תחת פלוקסבוקס, אבל אני זוכר שהייתה דרך.
<avi1333_> סבבה אחי ,אני יודע שייש אפשרות עם קיצור מקשים זה כבר הצלחתי לעשות אבל עם הגלגלת לא הצלחתי
<avi1333_> את הקיצור מקשים הצלחתי דרך amixer
<avi1333_> מצאתי משהו נחמד אנייבדוק אותו
<avi1333_> מצאתי משהו אולי לא מושלם אבל זה מספיק טוב:) זה אפלט שנותן לי כמו בר כזה שבו אני בוחר את הווליום
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333: שם?
<avi1333_> כן...
<Ddorda> ‎avi1333: https://launchpad.net/~fluxbox-users
<avi1333_> מלא לאגים...
<New0> Ddorda יש לך מסך של NVIDIA נכון ?
<avi1333_> תודה דור:)
<Ddorda> ‏New0: לא
<New0> דור אוקי
<avi1333_> אני על הפלאשבורס הזה אני מלא דברים ולוקח ממש מאט אחוזי עיבוד
<avi1333_> בגנום כנראה ביגלל קומפיז ועוד כל מיני דברים הוא לוקח הרבה יותר
<New0> אוקי מבין קצת בדרייברים ? של אובונטו ספציפית?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: דווקא לא נראה לי שזה קומפיז
<Ddorda> ‏נראה לי זה הגנום עצמו
<New0> *אוקי מי?
<Ddorda> ‏New0: קצת
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני זז
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: שלח לי בפרטי את השם של האפלט
<Ddorda> ‏אני זז
<avi1333_> סבבה בכיף
<New0> אוקי עד שתזוז: יש את הדרייבר של אובונטו בברירת מחדל איך מבטלים אותו?
<New0> Ddorda אוקי תודה :)
<avi1333_> new0 בלאנצ'פאד אין פתרון?
<New0> יש, אני חושב אבל לא זוכר מה היה רשום שם
<avi1333_> אה סבבה
<New0> אה בעצם היה שם את הבאג אבל לא בדיוק הסדר או שלא הבנתי
<New0> *הסבר על איך מסדריך
<avi1333_> אה...
<New0> *מסדרים
<New0> טוב אני שניה עושה ריסטרט למחשב עם האובונטו החרא הזה ביי בנתיים
<New0> אבי זה המחשב שלך MSI עם המצלמה המובנית ?
<avi1333_> לא יש לי מחשב נייד טושיבה
<New0> אה בעצם טעות שלי
<edan3250> וואו התקנתי איזה תוסף ל-Wireless פתאום נראה כאילו מתקן G עברתי לתקן N מכל הרשתות שאני מוצא
<avi1333_> BRB
<nady> khk
<nicoco> khky
<nicoco> או לילט
<nicoco> איך שתרצו
<NewOne> תגידו מה צריך לעשות בשביל שהעכבר של המחשב הנייד יעבוד?
<Hero> לבקש ממנו יפה
<Hero> למה שהוא לא יעבוד
<NewOne> הירו כי זה מחשב נייד של סוני שעושה בעיות כללי עם אובונטו או לינוקס (למרות שלא שללתי הכל עדיין :P)
<Hero> מוזר
<Hero> איזה עכבר יש לך למחשב?
<NewOne> העכבר המובה
<NewOne> *מובנה
<NewOne> כמו לכל מחשב נייד
<NewOne> אגב שאלה מעניינת: נניח שיש לי כמה מחשבים ב-עבודה/בית ובמקום להוריד עידכונים מהאינרנט * כמות מחשבים!! איך אני מוריד את העידכונים האלו למחשב אחד (שרת מקומי) שהוא מחשב ראשי. וממנו אני מעדכן במחשבים האחרים שברשת... איך ?
<NewOne> אני אשמח לדעת (כי זה גונג לי הרבה טרפיק)
<NewOne> *גונב
<Ddorda> ‏NewOne: אין שום בעיה. אתה יכול להוריד עדכונים והפוך את המחשב לשרת עדכונים בפני עצמו
<Ddorda> ‏שאר המחשבים בבית יהיו מחוברים למחשב הזה
<Ddorda> ‏וככה הם יורידו את העדכונים ממנו ברשת
<NewOne> נכון השאלה איך אני עושה את זה?
<NewOne> אגב זה עוד נושא אבל אני צריך לעשות מחשב אחד שהוא של ההורדות שלי (לא המחשב  הזה) שהוא יתפקד בתור נתב
<NewOne> אתה מתכוון שב-- Software Soures שני צריך להגדיר שם את השם של השרת המקומי שלי?
<avi1333_> Ddorda מה נסגר לגבי הפרוייקט?
<NewOne> אגב מה ההבדל בין sudo apt-get update ל upgrade ??
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: אתה לוקח את זה, לא?
<NewOne> אוקי עכשיו משהו יותר/פחות חשוב: linux-hearer-2.6.35-23{a}  ????? מה זה בדיוק?
<avi1333_> מה התפקיד שלי בפרוייקט?
<NewOne> טוב אני זזתי למחשב אחר בנתיים
<NewOne> תגידו יש פקודה להציג את הדרייבר שבשימוש כרגע ?
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: שותף? לוקח חלק?
<Ddorda> ‏מיישם?
<Ddorda> ‎:P
<Ddorda> ‏מארגן?
<Ddorda> ‏מה שבא לך
<avi1333_> חחחח סבבה אני ייקח חלק:D
<avi1333_> אבח נה אני צריך לעשות בתור לוקח חלק?:D
<avi1333_> *אבל מה
<Ddorda> ‏avi1333_: חכה נראה, רק אתמול עלה הרעיון
<Ddorda> ‏בתכל'ס אם יש לך ראש יצירתי אתה מוזמן כבר עכשיו לחשוב על משהו
<Ddorda> ‏אבל אני זז לישון עוד רגע
<avi1333_> כן גם אני כבר זז לכיוון המיטה
<avi1333_> מחר כבר נראה הלאה למרות שייש יום די עמוס
<avi1333_> אבל בכל אופן אני זורם על הרעיון:D
<avi1333_> אז שיהיה לילה טוב אחי:D
<Ddorda> ‏לילה טוב
<Ddorda> ‏חלומות פז
<avi1333_> גם לך:)
<avi1333_> NewOne שלחתי לך הודעה במסן קיבלת?
<NewOne> אבי שניה אני יבדוק
<avi1333_> סבבה
<Ddorda> ‏לילה טוב חבר'ה
<NewOne> לילה טוב
<NewOne> Ddorda לילה טוב :D ותודה על העזרה
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-21
<daniel_> שלום אני יכול לשאול פה שאלות?
<daniel_> האם מישהו יכול לעזור בבקשה עם כרטיס מסך gma 500 באובונטן 10.04
<or_schapira> יש כאן אנשים עם xfce
<or_schapira> או שניסו xfce?
<moshe742> לא ממש ניסיתי עדיין, למה?
<or_schapira> סתם
<or_schapira> אני באמצע לנסות
<or_schapira> תוהה לעצמי אם יש מישהו להתלבט איתו
<or_schapira> דווקא נראה ממש אחלה
<or_schapira> מהיר יותר מגנום
<moshe742> איך זה? אני צריך למצוא תחליף לגנום, לא ממש אוהב את יוניטי ולא את גנום 3 בהשוואה לגנום 2
<or_schapira> אני ממש חושבת שזה אחלה בתור תחליף לגנום
<or_schapira> יוניטי נחשב לגנום 4?
<moshe742> לא, אבל זה אמור להיות תואם לגנום איך שהוא, בסוף שניהם מאכזבים, לפחות בינתיים
<or_schapira> tv
<or_schapira> אה
<or_schapira> זה אפילו לא גנום?
<moshe742> יוניטי זה לא גנום, היתה מלחמה בגלל שקנוניקל החליטו לעשות את יוניטי וזה לא נכנס תחת גנום בסוף למרות בקשה של קנוניקל
<or_schapira> וואלה
<or_schapira> כלומר זה פיתוח של קנוניקל שלא הוכנס בסופו של דבר
<or_schapira> יפה
<or_schapira> ועכשיו הם מכריחים את כולם להשתמש בזה....
<moshe742> יוניטי זה פיתוח של קנוניקל, גנום לא
<or_schapira> הבנתי
<or_schapira> כרגע יש לי בעיה עם להפעיל את הדרופבוקס
<or_schapira> אבל זה נראה לי ממש בקטנה
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-22
<aeroplanez> hi
<_x_X_X_x_> הי
<aeroplanez> ho
<_x_X_X_x_> מה?
<aeroplanez> מה קורה
<_x_X_X_x_> בסדר
<aeroplanez> אני ביוון
<_x_X_X_x_> מה אתה עושה שם
<aeroplanez> מתחרה פה בשחמט
<trerq> שחמט איזה יופי
<trerq> תקופה שחיפשתי עם מי לשחק ברשת ולא היו משתמשים
<trerq> עם איזה תוכנה אתה משחק?
<VashTheStampede> !seen lighpriest
<aeroplanez> chessbase trerq
<aeroplanez> trerq, מה אתה משתמש?
<trerq> עם השחקן של KDE לא זוכר מה שמו
<trerq> אבל אם אני לא טועה הוא תואם לזה של GNU
<trerq> הוא משתמש בסיס שלו
<aeroplanez> אני גם משתמש ב SCID
<aeroplanez> ד"א יש שרתי ענק מלאים משתמשים שרק מחכים כל הזמן למשחק
<aeroplanez> ממש לא חסרים:)
<trerq> איזה? כל שרת שאני מנסה להכנס אין משתמשים
<trerq> או בכל אופן הוא מחפש ומחפש עד שנגמרת לי הסבלנות
<aeroplanez> trerq, אני משתמש ב SCID
<aeroplanez> וב chessbase
<trerq> aeroplanez: אני מתקין עכשיו
<aeroplanez> trerq, זה לא שווה הרבה בלי מאגרי נתונים
<trerq> מה זה אומר בלי מגרי נתונים?
<trerq> מאגרי*
<trerq> אני בדיוק יוצר חשבון בhttp://www.freechess.org
<aeroplanez> ב scid?
<trerq> נגיד יש לי גם אותו
<aeroplanez> זה תוכנה לניתוח ומחקר של פוזיציות
<aeroplanez> יש תחרות בפריצ'ס כל היום
<aeroplanez> גם ה chessbase
<trerq> אה אוקי
<trerq> כנראה שאני אצטרך ללמוד יותר על הנושא
<aeroplanez> זה כלי טכני
<aeroplanez> אם אתה רוצה לשחק אז בפררייצ'ס
<aeroplanez> יש תוכנות כמו xboard
<aeroplanez> zboard
<aeroplanez> עובדות מעולה באובונוטו
<trerq> ואוו נחמד
<trerq> אני עם שחקן של KDE
<trerq> אני רואה משתמשים וכנראה שאני הולך לפרק מישהו :-)
<trerq> סתם צוחק צוחק שלא ירימו אותי...
<aeroplanez> תהנה:)
<trerq> חח תודה
<aeroplanez> יש שם טורנירים וכל מני שטויות
<trerq> אתה גם משחק עם השרת הזה?
<aeroplanez> לא ממש
<aeroplanez> קצת ב icc
<trerq> במה כן?
<aeroplanez> זה שרת שעולה כסף
<trerq> אני לא מכיר כלום בעולם הזה
<trerq> אה אוקי
<aeroplanez> גם ב playchess
<trerq> גם דרוש הרשמה אני מבין
<aeroplanez> בוא נשחק בפריצ'ס קצת
<trerq> אוקי
<trerq> איזה שרת מדובר?
<trerq> אה הבנתי
<trerq> לא קראתי נכון איך שכתבת
<aeroplanez> אתה מחובר
<aeroplanez> ?
<trerq> כן
<aeroplanez> מה הכינוי אני אשלח לך הזמנה
<trerq> תחת השם trew t trew
<aeroplanez> trewttrew?
<trerq> כן
<aeroplanez> כמה זמן אתה רוצה לשחק?
<trerq> רק עם רווח
<aeroplanez> לא יכול להיות רווח
<trerq> אז אולי רק trew
<aeroplanez> תכתוב
<aeroplanez> finger
<aeroplanez> בקונסול
<aeroplanez> ואמור להיות כתוב שם הכינוי שלך
<aeroplanez> Finger of ......
<trerq> TREWtrew
<aeroplanez> אוקי
<aeroplanez> כמה זמן אתה רוצה לשחק?
<aeroplanez> צריך להגדיר מסגרת זמן
<aeroplanez> זמן לכל צד
<trerq> אממ 10 דקות אבל שניה יש כאן משהו שדורש את צומת לי
<trerq> כמה דקות אני חוזר
<aeroplanez> טוב\
<trerq> חזרתי
<trerq> aeroplanez: יש?
<aeroplanez> אוקי
<aeroplanez> אני שולח לך
<aeroplanez> רואה?
<trerq> לא
<trerq> איפה אני אמור לראות את ההזמנה שלך?
<aeroplanez> בקונסול
<aeroplanez> אולי קפץ לך חלון תלוי בקליינט
<aeroplanez> בכל מקרה זה בקונסול מופיע
<trerq> אה אוקי
<trerq> איך אני מאשר לך?
<aeroplanez> אישרת
<aeroplanez> בהצלחה
<trerq> המלך זה עם הצלב?
<trerq> אני תמיד מתבלבל
<aeroplanez> כן
<trerq> אוקי מעולה
<trerq> התחלתי
<aeroplanez> התנתקת?
<aeroplanez> גם דרך לפרוש :D
<trerq> לא
<trerq> זה התנתק לי
<trerq> אגב למה אתה לא עונה בצ'ט
<aeroplanez> לא ראיתי
<trerq> יש לך צ'ט בלקוח?
<aeroplanez> כן
<trerq> משום מה הלקוח שלי לא זוכר את הסיסמא שלי
<aeroplanez> אבל לא דיברת אלי
<trerq> שניה אני מתחבר שוב
<trerq> מה זאת אומרת היה לי צ'ט רק איתך
<aeroplanez> אני משחק עם חבר , דקה אני אסיים ונשחק שוב :)
<aeroplanez> אתה יכול לצפות בנו
<aeroplanez> אם תעשה observe aeroplanez
<trerq> אין בעיה
<aeroplanez> בקונסול
<aeroplanez> אני לבן
<trerq> הוא מריץ דברים בקונסול אבל לא מראה לי את המשחק
<aeroplanez> איזה קליינט זה?
<trerq> Knights
<aeroplanez> לא מכיר
<aeroplanez> xboard
<aeroplanez> מעולה
<aeroplanez> גם zboard
<trerq> אין לי את שניהם במערכת
<trerq> סליחה יש לי לא ברור לא הוא לא מצא מקודם
<aeroplanez> נסה אותם
<trerq> התחלתי משחק עם מישהו
<aeroplanez> אני משתמש ב eboard
<aeroplanez> סליחה על הבלבול
<aeroplanez> eboard הכי מוצלחת לדעתי
<aeroplanez> נסה אותה
<trerq> מעצבן כבר פעם שלישית שאני מנסה לשחק עם מישהו
<trerq> ואיך שאני רוצה להזיז חייל התוכנה קורסת
<aeroplanez> תוריד את ה eboard
<aeroplanez> תמחק את ה knights
<trerq> מוריד עכשיו
<aeroplanez> trerq, אתה עוד פה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-23
<lousygarua> שלום רב, יש מישהו?
<Amichay> הי
<lousygarua> מה נשמע? יש לי תכנית זדונית שאני רוצה לשתף
<Amichay> לך על זה :)
<Amichay> אני אוהב תוכניות זדוניות..
<lousygarua> יש לי בעיה, אני לא רוצה לעדכן את האתר לבד כי זה מפחיד ומשעמם ואין פידבק. התכנית הזדונית היא להיכנס לצ'ט, לבדוק מי אונליין, ולשנות איתם את האתר ככה באונליין. יש גרסת פיתוח של האתר כך שלא חייבים להרוס את האתר החי - ורק שמחליטים שהראה טוב אז אפשר
<lousygarua> נראה*
<Amichay> רעיון נחמד, אבל לא מספיק זדוני :)
<lousygarua> משום מה חסר לי בטחון עצמי לעשות שינויים לבד על דעת עצמי
<lousygarua> וגם אין לי יותר מידי ידע על דרופל
<lousygarua> יש את אור שפירא שאמורה שרצתה לשפר את האתר אבל היא נעלמה קצת
<lousygarua> אמורה שרצתה? מה יש לי היום
<Amichay> דיברתי איתה אתמול
<Amichay> היא בטח תחזור בקרוב :)
<lousygarua> עמיחי, אנחנו מכירים כבר? כי אני רק זוכר שיש אבישי וזה לא אתה
<Amichay> לא ממש
<Amichay> אני די חדש פה :)
<lousygarua> הבנתי, אז אני אמיר
<lousygarua> ושיהיה לך בוקר טוב
<Amichay> בוקר טוב :)
<lousygarua> טוב נראה לי שאני אתחבר מאוחר יותר, התכנית הזדונית תתבצע *מתישהו* ואין לי מושג מתי אני אתפנה לזה נפשית ופיסית
<Amichay> בהצלחה
<Alex25> shalom i need help
<Alex25> ein li ivrit
<Alex25> she ani menase lalot me usb az ani mekabel "boot error"
<Alex25> help??
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-24
<lior> ערב טוב
<someone235> יש פה מישהו שמבין ב-UBUNTU ONE?
<someone235> אני צריך להוריד תיקייה, בלי להתקין את זה
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-25
<or__> avihay, po?
<hatih> שלום (:
<hatih> יש לי כמה שאלות
<hatih> משהו יוכל לענות?
<xxxxcc> ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-11-27
<Chat2007> shalom all
<cluster-help> שלום
<trerq_> היי
<cluster-help> איך עושים בוט מכרטיס רשת?
<trerq_> אממ חלש בזה בגדול תצטרך להגדיר קודם בביוס לינסה להעלות בוט מהרשת ולא מהסיק קשיח
<cluster-help> הכוונה שלי היא
<cluster-help> איך להעלות את המחשב ממחשב אחר
<cluster-help> דרך הכרטיס רשת
<cluster-help> בלי יו אס בי וכאלה..
<cluster-help> יש לי 2 מחשבים
<trerq_> אה לא יודע
<cluster-help> על אחד אני רוצה לשים אימג' שידחף למחשב השני ברשת
<cluster-help> כמו טרמינל
<cluster-help> איך עושים כיתת מחשבים?
<trerq_> VNC?
<cluster-help> מה הכוונה
<cluster-help> איך זה קשור?
<cluster-help> שלום, משהו חשוב
<cluster-help> יש כאן מישהו בכלל?
<cluster-help> יש לי שאלה חשובה
<Gunships> Jo
<Gunships> שלום יש לי שאלה יש מישהו שזמין פה כרגע ?
<Amichay> איך אפשר לעזור?
<Amichay> Gunships: רצית משהו?
<Gunships> הורדתי את גירסה של אובנטו 11.1 אממ אני לא מצליח להתחבר דרכה לווי פיי של האיילון שלי אציתי לגלוש שרכבה. ליראות עד כמה שהיא יכול. לשמש אותי במקום ה ווינדוס
<Gunships> סליחה אני כותב מהאייפון זה דיי איטי
<S> שלום חזרתי. שם קצת אחר
<Guest35866> שלום יש לי גרסא 11.10 אני לא מצליח להתחבר לwifi
<Guest35866> לאיפון שלי כידי לגלוש דרכו. אמ האובנטו
<Guest35866> הלינוקס רץ על דיסק קונקי
<script_> היי יש לי בעיה מוזרה
<script_> באובונטו 10.04
<script_> האייפון מחובר והמערכת לא מזהה אותו , אבל האייפון במצב נטען
<script_> טוב מנסה להבין מה קורה כאן למה הכל עבר בסדר
<script_> תודה לעונים
<Guest40809> ?
<Guest40809> dח
<Guest40809> שלום
<moshe742> היי
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-20
<oOMrYairOo> מה קרה מת פה?
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-21
<Egbert9e9> moshe_: pew pew pew
#ubuntu-il 2013-11-23
<yhusha> Shema'! proxy Shel...
<yhusha> אני צריך פרוקסי האליטה לחדשות ישראל
<dan_> שלום
<dan--> מישהו שם
<dan--> אני זקוק לחנות בארץ שמוכרת עם צייפ  rtl8187L
<dan--> שיתמוך בלינוקס כרטיס רשת
<dan--> .
<Avihay> היי דן
<dan--> שלום אבי
<dan--> מה אתה  מציע אני צריך ל kail linux
<Avihay> אביחי. אני מניח שמה שאתה רוצה זה לפרוץ לרשתות אלחוטיות. בשביל זה אתה צריך כרטיס רשת אלחותי שיכול לעבוד במצב monitor או promiscuious או איך שלא קוראים לזה.
<Avihay> יש באתר של kali/backtrack רשימה של כל מני כרטיסים תואמים. אין לי מושג איפה קונים, אבל אני מניח שגוגל יודע. אם יש לך לפטופ לא ישן במיוחד עם קרטיס מובנה של אינטל, כנראה שהוא גם תומך במצב הזה
<Avihay> אתה יכול לבדוק אם הכרטיס שלך תומך ע"י הרצת sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor
<Avihay> ואז להריץ iwconfig wlan0
<Avihay> ולראות אם השורה השניה מתחילה בMode:Managed כלומר, נכשל  או Mode:Monitor , כלומר הצליח
<dan--> תודה רבה
#ubuntu-il 2014-11-18
<naama_> hello everyone!
<naama_> someone know how to install python 3.0 dev on ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-il 2014-11-19
<naama_> שלום
<naama_> יש כאן מישהו שמבין במאק?
<Avihay> hi
<Avihay> naama_: אני... מבין... במאק
<Avihay> כלומר אני עכשיו עובד קצת על מאק בעבודה בגלל אילותים כאלה ואחרים
<Avihay> אילוצים*
#ubuntu-il 2014-11-22
<hi> שלום
<hi> מישהו נמצא כאן?
<Guest50381> היי
#ubuntu-il 2014-11-23
<klepachd> Hello? anybody there?
<klepachd> שלום?
#ubuntu-il 2015-11-20
<blade> help
<blade> i need auto start app to ubuntu....
<blade> someone?
